# Авиация > До 1945 >  Самолеты завода ПРТВ, №3, №23

## lindr

зав номер	модиф.	завод	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

1	Россия-А	ПРТВ	15.08.10	Россия				
2	Россия-А	ПРТВ	1910	Россия				
3	Россия-А	ПРТВ	1910	Россия	3			
4	Россия-А	ПРТВ	1910	Россия				
5	Россия-А	ПРТВ	1910	Россия				
6	Блерио-11бис	ПРТВ	1910	Россия				
7	Блерио-11бис	ПРТВ	1910	Россия				
8	Блерио-11бис	ПРТВ	1911	Россия				
9	Блерио-11бис	ПРТВ	1911	Россия				
10	Блерио-11бис	ПРТВ	1911	Россия				
11	Блерио-11бис	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
12	Блерио-11бис	ПРТВ	1912	Россия	12			
13	Блерио-11бис	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
14	Блерио-11бис	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
15?	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
36?	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
44?	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
45?	Фарман-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
50?	Фарман-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
51?	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
109?	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1912	Россия				
110?	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
130?	Фарман-7	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
131?	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1913	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
193?	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	М-1	ПРТВ	18.12.13	Россия	Щ-1	1-я МАС БФ потерян 02.12.14		
	М-2	ПРТВ	18.08.14	Россия		потерян при облете 31.08.14		
196	М-2	ПРТВ	11.14	Россия	Щ-2	БФ		
197	М-2	ПРТВ	11.14	Россия	Щ-3	БФ		
	М-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия	29	ЧФ		
	М-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия	30	ЧФ		
200	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1914	Россия		27-й КАО		
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
204	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1914	Россия		28-й КАО		
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
208	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	06.10.14	Россия		документ		
209	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	05.10.14	Россия		28-й КАО		
210	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	05.10.14	Россия		28-й КАО		
211	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	06.10.14	Россия		документ		
212	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	07.10.14	Россия		документ		
213	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	07.10.14	Россия		документ		
214	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	07.10.14	Россия		документ		
215	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	07.10.14	Россия		документ		
216	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	07.10.14	Россия		документ		
217	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	07.10.14	Россия		документ		
218	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	08.10.14	Россия		документ		
219	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	08.10.14	Россия		документ		
220	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	09.10.14	Россия		документ		
221	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	10.10.14	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
222	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	10.10.14	Россия		документ		
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
224	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	12.10.14	Россия		документ		
225	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	12.10.14	Россия		документ		
226	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	13.10.14	Россия		документ		
227	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	13.10.14	Россия		документ		
228	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	14.10.14	Россия		документ		
229	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	14.10.14	Россия		документ		
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
232	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	09.10.14	Россия		документ		
233	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	11.10.14	Россия		документ		
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
236	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия		Гренад. КАО		
237	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
238	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия		Гренад. КАО		
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
245	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	03.15	Россия		28-й КАО		
246	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	03.15	Россия		28-й КАО		
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
248	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	03.15	Россия		28-й КАО		
249	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	03.15	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
252	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	03.15	Россия		27-й КАО		
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
254	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		27-й КАО		
255	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		27-й КАО		
256	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		27-й КАО		
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
260	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	03.15	Россия		27-й КАО		
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-16	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		заказ 04.14 на 30 машин		
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
316	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ заказ 05.15 №№316-327 12 машин		
317	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ 		
318	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ 		
319	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ 		
320	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ 		
321	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ 		
322	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ 		
323	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ 		
324	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ 		
325	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ 		
326	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ 		
327	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ 		
328	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ заказ 08.15 №№328-330 3 машин		
329	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ 		
330	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ 		
331	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		фото заказ 07.15 №№331-340		
332	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
333	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
334	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
335	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
336	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
337	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
338	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия	4	Бакинская ОШМА		
339	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
340	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия	8	Петроградская ОШМА		
341	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	01.10.15	Россия		7-я АР, 7-й Авиапарк контракт 7367/2540 от 04.15 на 61 машину		
342	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	14.11.15	Россия	33	модификация Канаева, Императорский Аэроклуб		
343	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	12.10.15	Россия		7-я АР, 7-й Авиапарк		
344	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	08.10.15	Россия		3-я АР		
345	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	10.10.15	Россия		3-я АР		
346	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	10.10.15	Россия		3-я АР		
347	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	18.09.15	Россия		7-я АР, 7-й Авиапарк		
348	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	11.10.15	Россия		3-я АР		
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Фарман-22бис	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
351	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	16.10.15	Россия				
352	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	29.09.15	Россия				
353	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	13.10.15	Россия				
354	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	02.10.15	Россия				
355	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	18.09.15	Россия				
356	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	13.10.15	Россия		7-я АР, 7-й Авиапарк, 15-й КАО		
357	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	01.10.15	Россия				
358	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	01.10.15	Россия				
359	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	29.09.15	Россия		7-я АР, 7-й Авиапарк		
360	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	16.10.15	Россия				
361	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		дефекты контракт №1038/370 от 01.15 на 50 машин		
362	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		12-й ААО испытания		
363	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
364	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		12-й ААО испытания		
365	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		12-й ААО испытания		
366	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
367	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
368	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
369	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		12-й ААО испытания		
370	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
371	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	22.10.15	Россия				
372	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	15.10.15	Россия				
373	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	15.10.15	Россия				
374	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	18.10.15	Россия				
375	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	16.10.15	Россия				
376	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	22.10.15	Россия				
377	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	22.10.15	Россия				
378	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	22.10.15	Россия				
379	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	27.10.15	Россия				
		ПРТВ	06-07.14	Россия				
381	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	25.10.15	Россия				
382	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	25.10.15	Россия				
383	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	04.11.15	Россия				
384	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	27.10.15	Россия				
385	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	28.10.15	Россия				
386	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	04.11.15	Россия				
387	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	15.11.15	Россия		7-й Авиапарк		
388	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	07.11.15	Россия				
389	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	04.11.15	Россия				
390	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	15.11.15	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
398	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	15.11.15	Россия				
399	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	30.11.15	Россия				
400	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	20.11.15	Россия				
401	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	20.11.15	Россия		Пороховщиков переделка		
402	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	11.01.16	Россия				
403	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	30.11.15	Россия				
404	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	10.01.16	Россия				
405	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	15.01.16	Россия				
406	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	12.02.16	Россия				
407	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	24.01.16	Россия				
408	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	26.01.16	Россия				
409	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	26.01.16	Россия				
410	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	16.02.16	Россия				
411	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	15.01.16	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
430	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	27.01.16	Россия				
431	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	26.01.16	Россия				
432	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	30.01.16	Россия				
433	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	12.02.16	Россия		потерян 1916		
434	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	27.01.16	Россия		Пороховщиков переделка		
435	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	15.01.16	Россия				
436	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	30.01.16	Россия				
437	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	27.01.16	Россия				
438	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	30.01.16	Россия				
439	Ньюпор-4	ПРТВ	30.01.16	Россия				
440	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ система управления заказ 07.15 №№440,441, 477-484 - 10 машин		
441	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ система управления 		
	М-6	ПРТВ	11.15	Россия	27	ЧФ 70		
	М-6	ПРТВ	11.15	Россия	28	ЧФ 71		
	М-6	ПРТВ	11.15	Россия	29	ЧФ 72		
	М-6	ПРТВ	11.15	Россия	73	ЧФ		
	М-6	ПРТВ	11.15	Россия	74	ЧФ		
447	М-5	ПРТВ	01.16	Россия				
	М-7	ПРТВ	08.15	Россия				
	М-8	ПРТВ		Россия				
450?	М-10	ПРТВ	01.16	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
	Депердюссен-Д	ПРТВ	1914	Россия				
		ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
		ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
		ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
		ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
		ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
		ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
		ПРТВ		Россия				
		ПРТВ		Россия				
		ПРТВ		Россия				
		ПРТВ		Россия				
		ПРТВ		Россия				
		ПРТВ		Россия				
		ПРТВ		Россия				
		ПРТВ		Россия				
		ПРТВ		Россия				
		ПРТВ		Россия				
		ПРТВ		Россия				
		ПРТВ		Россия				
		ПРТВ		Россия				
		ПРТВ		Россия				
476?		ПРТВ		Россия				
477	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
478	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
479	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
480	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
481	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
482	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
483	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
484	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
485	М-5	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
486	М-5	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
487	М-5	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
488	М-5	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
489	М-5	ПРТВ	1916	Россия	18	Бакинская ОШМА потерян 09.07.16		
490	М-5	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
491	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
492	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
493	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
505	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия		Авиастанция потерян на земле 06.01.17		
506	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия		Авиастанция потерян на земле 06.01.17		
507	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
508	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия	14	Гатчинская ВАШ		
509	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия		Гатчинская ВАШ		
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛА	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
533	М-5	ПРТВ	05.16	Россия				
534	М-5	ПРТВ	05.16	Россия				
535	М-5	ПРТВ	05.16	Россия				
536	М-5	ПРТВ	05.16	Россия				
537	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ 11.15 №№537-542, 658-667 - 16 машин		
538	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
539	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
540	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
541	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
542	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия	66	документ		
543	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ 		
544	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
545	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
546	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		БФ		
547	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
548	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
549	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
550	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		БФ		
551	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
552	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
553	М-9	ПРТВ	16.12.16	Россия	129	ЧФ		
554	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
555	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
556	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		БФ		
557	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		БФ		
558	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
559	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
560	М-9	ПРТВ	1916	Россия		ЧФ топливная система		
561	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		БФ		
562	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		БФ		
563	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		БФ		
564	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		БФ		
565	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		БФ		
566	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
567	М-9	ПРТВ	24.05.16	Россия	ЩС-17	потерян 26.05.16		
568	М-9	ПРТВ	1916	Россия		ЧФ		
569	М-9	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
570	М-9	ПРТВ	1916	Россия		ЧФ		
571	М-9	ПРТВ	1916	Россия		ЧФ		
572	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
573	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
574	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
575	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
576	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
577	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
578	М-9	ПРТВ	25.07.16	Россия	114	ЧФ		
579	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
580	М-9	ПРТВ	1916	Россия		ЧФ		
581	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
582	М-9	ПРТВ	1916	Россия		ЧФ		
583	М-9	ПРТВ	1916	Россия		ЧФ		
584	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
585	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
586	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
587	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		запасной		
588	М-9	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
589	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
590	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
591	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
592	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
593	М-5	ПРТВ	1916			корпуса		
594	М-5	ПРТВ	1916			корпуса		
595	М-5	ПРТВ	1916			корпуса		
596	М-5	ПРТВ	1916			корпуса		
597	М-5	ПРТВ	1916			корпуса		
598	М-5	ПРТВ	1916			корпуса		
599	М-5	ПРТВ	1916			корпуса		
600	М-5	ПРТВ	1916			корпуса		
601	М-5	ПРТВ	1916			корпуса		
602	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
603	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
604	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
605	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия	6	2-й ДСО		
606	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
607	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
608	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
609	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
610	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
611	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
612	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
613	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
614	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
615	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
616	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
617	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия		1-й ДСО		
618	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
619	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
620	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
621	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
622	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
623	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
624	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
625	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
626	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
627	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
628	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия	9	1-й ДСО		
629	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
630	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия	4	1-й ДСО		
631	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
632	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
633	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
634	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
635	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
636	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
637	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
638	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
639	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
640	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
641	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
642	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
643	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия	7	1-й ДСО		
644	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
645	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
646	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
647	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия		1-й ДСО		
648	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
649	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
650	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
651	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
652	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
653	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
654	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
655?	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
656	М-5	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
657	М-5	ПРТВ	1916	Россия	63	ЧФ		
658	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
659	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия	61	ЧФ		
660	М-5	ПРТВ	1916	Россия	62	ЧФ		
661	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия	65	ЧФ потерян 15.07.15		
662	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
663	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
664	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия	24	Петроградская ОШМА потерян 23.11.16		
665	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
666	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
667	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
668	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		Бакинская ОШМА потерян 15.08.16		
669	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
670	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
671	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
672	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
673	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
674	М-5	ПРТВ	06.08.16	Россия	71	ЧФ		
675	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
676	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
677	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
678	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
679	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
680	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
681	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
682	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
683	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
684	М-5	ПРТВ	1916	Россия		ЧФ		
685	М-5	ПРТВ	11.10.16	Россия	84	ЧФ		
686	М-5	ПРТВ	11.10.16	Россия	85	ЧФ		
687	М-5	ПРТВ	11.10.16	Россия	83	ЧФ		
688	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
689	М-5	ПРТВ	22.10.16	Россия	88	ЧФ		
690	М-5	ПРТВ	22.10.16	Россия	87	ЧФ		
691	М-5	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
692	М-5	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
693	М-5	ПРТВ	22.10.16	Россия	86	ЧФ		
694	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия				
695	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия				
696	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия				
697	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия				
698	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия	5	2-й ДСО		
699	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия				
700	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия				
701	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия				
702	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия				
703	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия				
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
735	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		Авиастанция потерян на земле 06.01.17		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
759	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ	1916	Россия		7-й АОИ		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	Вуазен-ЛАС	ПРТВ		Россия		не собран?		
	МК	ПРТВ	11.17	Россия				
	ГАСН	ПРТВ		Россия				
	ГАСН	ПРТВ		Россия				
	ГАСН	ПРТВ		Россия				
	ГАСН	ПРТВ		Россия				
	ГАСН	ПРТВ		Россия				
	ГАСН	ПРТВ		Россия				
	ГАСН	ПРТВ		Россия				
	ГАСН	ПРТВ		Россия				
	ГАСН	ПРТВ		Россия				
	ГАСН	ПРТВ		Россия				
	М-17	ПРТВ		Россия				
	М-17	ПРТВ		Россия				
	М-18	ПРТВ		Россия				
	М-18	ПРТВ		Россия				
	М-19	ПРТВ		Россия				
	М-19	ПРТВ		Россия				
	Разведчик	ПРТВ		Россия				
	Разведчик	ПРТВ		Россия				
827	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
828	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
829	М-9	ПРТВ	05.03.17	Россия	147	ЧФ		
830	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
831	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
832	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
833	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
834	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
835	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
836	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
837	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
838	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
839	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
840	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
841	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
842	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
843	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
844	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
845	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
846	М-9	ПРТВ	07.10.16	Россия	128	ЧФ		
847	М-9	ПРТВ	07.10.16	Россия	129	ЧФ		
848	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
849	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
850	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
851	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
852	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
853	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
854	М-9	ПРТВ	02.01.17	Россия	137	ЧФ		
855	М-9	ПРТВ	18.01.17	Россия	144	ЧФ		
856	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
857	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
858	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
859	М-9	ПРТВ	05.03.17	Россия	148	ЧФ		
860	М-9	ПРТВ	19.07.17	Россия	170	ЧФ потерян		
861	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
862	М-9	ПРТВ	14.01.17	Россия	143	ЧФ		
863	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
864	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
865	М-9	ПРТВ	02.01.17	Россия	138	ЧФ		
866	М-9	ПРТВ	25.01.17	Россия	145	ЧФ		
867	М-9	ПРТВ	08.12.16	Россия	132	ЧФ		
868	М-9	ПРТВ	28.12.16	Россия	135	ЧФ		
869	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
870	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
871	М-9	ПРТВ	08.12.16	Россия	131	ЧФ		
872	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
873	М-9	ПРТВ	02.12.16	Россия	130	ЧФ		
874	М-9	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
875	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		ЧФ		
876	М-9	ПРТВ	1915	Россия		документ		
877	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
878	М-9	ПРТВ	28.12.16	Россия	133	ЧФ		
879	М-9	ПРТВ	02.01.17	Россия	139	ЧФ		
880	М-9	ПРТВ	28.12.16	Россия	136	ЧФ		
881	М-9	ПРТВ	1916	Россия		документ		
882	М-9	ПРТВ	14.01.17	Россия	142	ЧФ		
883	М-9	ПРТВ	28.12.16	Россия	134	ЧФ		
884	М-9	ПРТВ	14.01.17	Россия	141	ЧФ		
885	М-9	ПРТВ	09.03.17	Россия	149	ЧФ		
886	М-9	ПРТВ	09.03.17	Россия	152	ЧФ		
887	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия		ЧФ		
888	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия		ЧФ		
889	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия	88	ЧФ		
890	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия	87	ЧФ		
891	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия		ЧФ		
892	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
893	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия	86	ЧФ		
894	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
895	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
896	М-5	ПРТВ	1915	Россия				
897	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
898	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
899	М-5	ПРТВ	25.05.17	Россия	93	Ватун. Д ЧФ		
900	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
901	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
902	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
903	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
904	М-5	ПРТВ	08.01.17	Россия	89	ЧФ		
905	М-5	ПРТВ	16.03.17	Россия	92	ЧФ		
906	М-5	ПРТВ	08.01.17	Россия	90	ЧФ		
907	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия		документ		
908	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
909	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
910	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
911	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
912	М-12	ПРТВ	08.10.16	Россия	1	ЧФ заказы 08-10.15 №№912-962		
913	М-11	ПРТВ	06.02.17	Россия	24	ЧФ		
914	М-11	ПРТВ	01.17	Россия		документ		
915	М-12	ПРТВ	22.09.16	Россия	ИМ-5	БФ		
916	М-12	ПРТВ	03.09.16	Россия	ИМ-1	БФ		
917	М-12	ПРТВ	05.09.16	Россия	ИМ-2	БФ		
918	М-11	ПРТВ	06.09.16	Россия	ИМ-3	БФ уничтожен на земле 28.05.17		
919	М-11	ПРТВ	08.10.16	Россия	2	ЧФ		
920	М-11	ПРТВ	16.10.16	Россия	3	ЧФ		
921	М-11	ПРТВ	16.10.16	Россия	4	ЧФ		
922	М-11	ПРТВ	16.10.16	Россия	5	ЧФ		
923	М-12	ПРТВ	26.01.17	Россия	ИМ-4	БФ		
924	М-11	ПРТВ	07.11.16	Россия	8	ЧФ		
925	М-11	ПРТВ	02.11.16	Россия	7	ЧФ		
926	М-12	ПРТВ	08.12.16	Россия	10	ЧФ		
927	М-12	ПРТВ	20.12.16	Россия	12	ЧФ		
928	М-11	ПРТВ	27.10.16	Россия	6	ЧФ испытания 10.16-01.17		
929	М-11	ПРТВ	1916	Россия				
930	М-12	ПРТВ	06.02.17	Россия	22	ЧФ		
931	М-11	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		документ		
932	М-12	ПРТВ	25.01.17	Россия	21	ЧФ		
933	М-12	ПРТВ	25.01.17	Россия	19	ЧФ		
934	М-11	ПРТВ	26.01.17	Россия	ИР-1	БФ захвачен 26.09.17		
935	М-12	ПРТВ	21.12.16	Россия	17	ЧФ		
936	М-11	ПРТВ	20.12.16	Россия	11	ЧФ		
937	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
938	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
939	М-11	ПРТВ	11.11.16	Россия	9	ЧФ		
940	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
941	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
942	М-11	ПРТВ	21.12.16	Россия	15	ЧФ		
943	М-11	ПРТВ	21.12.16	Россия	14	ЧФ		
944	М-11	ПРТВ	20.12.16	Россия	13	ЧФ		
945	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
946	М-11	ПРТВ	26.03.17	Россия	26	ЧФ		
947	М-11	ПРТВ	06.02.17	Россия	23	ЧФ		
948	М-11	ПРТВ	25.01.17	Россия	20	ЧФ		
949	М-11	ПРТВ	18.01.17	Россия	18	ЧФ		
950	М-11	ПРТВ	21.12.16	Россия	16	ЧФ		
951	М-11	ПРТВ	1916	Россия		БФ документ лыжи		
952	М-11	ПРТВ	06.02.17	Россия	25	ЧФ		
953	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		БФ		
954	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		БФ		
955	М-11	ПРТВ	01.17	Россия		документ		
956	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
957	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
958	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		документ		
959	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
960	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
961	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
962	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
963	М-9	ПРТВ	10.04.17	Россия	162	ЧФ Контракт 06.16 №№963-992		
964	М-9	ПРТВ	26.03.17	Россия	157	ЧФ потерян 30.03.17		
965	М-9	ПРТВ	09.03.17	Россия	150	ЧФ		
966	М-9	ПРТВ	04.04.17	Россия	159	ЧФ потоплен 05.05.17		
967	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
968	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
969	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
970	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
971	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
972	М-9	ПРТВ	26.03.17	Россия	156	ЧФ		
973	М-9	ПРТВ	02.01.17	Россия	140	ЧФ		
974	М-9	ПРТВ	10.04.17	Россия	161	ЧФ захвачен 05.05.17 		
975	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
976	М-9	ПРТВ	29.04.17	Россия	164	ЧФ		
977	М-9	ПРТВ	10.04.17	Россия	160	ЧФ		
978	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
979	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
980	М-9	ПРТВ	04.04.17	Россия	158	ЧФ		
981	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		дефект		
982	М-9	ПРТВ	19.07.17	Россия	169	ЧФ		
983	М-9	ПРТВ	21.03.17	Россия	154	ЧФ		
984	М-9	ПРТВ	21.03.17	Россия	153	ЧФ		
985	М-9	ПРТВ	29.04.17	Россия	163	ЧФ		
986	М-9	ПРТВ	25.05.17	Россия	167	4-й ВД ЧФ		
987	М-9	ПРТВ	25.05.17	Россия	168	4-й ВД ЧФ		
988	М-9	ПРТВ	21.03.17	Россия	155	ЧФ		
989	М-9	ПРТВ	29.04.17	Россия	165	ЧФ		
990	М-9	ПРТВ	25.05.17	Россия	166	4-й ВД ЧФ		
991	М-9	ПРТВ	25.01.17	Россия	146	ЧФ		
992	М-9	ПРТВ	09.03.17	Россия	151	ЧФ		
993	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
994	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
995	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
996	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
997	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
998	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
999	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1000	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1001	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1002	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1003	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1004	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		испытание винта 09.17		
1005	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		испытание винта 09.17		
1006	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1007	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1008	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		испытание винта 09.17		
1009	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1010	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1011	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1012	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1013	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1014	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1015	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		запасной		
1016	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		запасной		
1017	М-9	ПРТВ	05.17	Россия		документ		
1018	М-5	ПРТВ	19.02.17	Россия				
1019	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1020	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1021	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1022	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1023	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1024	М-5	ПРТВ	12.06.17	Россия	99	ЧФ		
1025	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1026	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1027	М-5	ПРТВ	25.05.17	Россия	94	Ватун. Д ЧФ		
1028	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1029	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1030	М-5	ПРТВ	25.05.17	Россия	95	Ватун. Д ЧФ		
1031	М-5	ПРТВ	25.05.17	Россия	96	Ватун. Д ЧФ		
1032	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1033	М-5	ПРТВ	20.06.17	Россия	26	ЧФ		
1034	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1035	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1036	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1037	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1038	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия		документ		
1039	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия		документ		
1040	М-9	ПРТВ	1916	Россия	ЩС40	БФ		
1041	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия		документ		
1042	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия		документ		
1043	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1044	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1045	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1046	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1047	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1048	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1049	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1050	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1051	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1052	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1053	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1054	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1055	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1056	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1057	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1058	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1059	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1060	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1061	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1062	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1063	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1064	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1065	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1066	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1067	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1068	М-12	ПРТВ		Россия				
1069	М-12	ПРТВ		Россия				
1070	М-12	ПРТВ		Россия				
1071	М-12	ПРТВ		Россия				
1072	М-12	ПРТВ		Россия				
1073	М-12	ПРТВ		Россия				
1074	М-12	ПРТВ		Россия				
1075	М-12	ПРТВ		Россия				
1076	М-12	ПРТВ		Россия				
1077	М-12	ПРТВ		Россия				
1079	М-15	ПРТВ	22.10.16	Россия		ЧФ прототип		
1080	М-16	ПРТВ	22.10.16	Россия		1-я ВБ прототип		
1081	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия		1-й МАО "Нана"		
1082	М-9	№3	1918	РСФСР				
1083	М-9	№3	1918	РСФСР				
1084	М-9	№3	1918	РСФСР				
1085	М-9	№3	1918	РСФСР				
1086	М-9					недостроен?		
1087	М-9					недостроен?		
1088	М-9					недостроен?		
1089	М-9					недостроен?		
1090	М-9					недостроен?		
1091	М-9					недостроен?		
1092	М-9					недостроен?		
1093	М-9					недостроен?		
1094	М-9					недостроен?		
1095	М-9					недостроен?		
1096	М-9					недостроен?		
1097	М-9					недостроен?		
1098	М-9					недостроен?		
1099	М-9					недостроен?		
1100	М-9					недостроен?		
1101	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		БФ дефект заказ 11.16 №№1101-1200		
1102	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		документ		
1103	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1104	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		документ		
1105	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		документ		
1106	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1107	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1108	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1109	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		ЧФ доработка корпуса  04.17		
1110	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1111	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1112	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1113	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1114	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1115	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1116	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1117	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1118	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1119	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1120	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1121	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1122	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1123	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1124	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1125	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1126	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1127	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1128	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1129	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1130	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1131	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1132	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1133	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1134	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1135	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1136	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1137	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1138	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1139	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1140	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1141	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1142	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1143	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1144	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		Баку доработка корпуса  04.17		
1145	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1146	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1147	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1148	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1149	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1150	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1151	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1152	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1153	М-15	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1154	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17, не собран?		
1155	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17, не собран?		
1156	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17, не собран?		
1157	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17, не собран?		
1158	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17, не собран?		
1159	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17, не собран?		
1160	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17, не собран?		
1161	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17, не собран?		
1162	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17, не собран?		
1163	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17, не собран?		
1164	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1165	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1166	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1167	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1168	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1169	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1170	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1171	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1172	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1173	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1174	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1175	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1176	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		доработка корпуса  04.17		
1177	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1178	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1179	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1180	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1181	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1182	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1183	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1184	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1185	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1186	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1187	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1188	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1189	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1190	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1191	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1192	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1193	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1194	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1195	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1196	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1197	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1198	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1199	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1200	М-15	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1201	М-16	ПРТВ	26.12.16	Россия		заказ 11.16 №№1201-1250		
1202	М-16	ПРТВ	29.12.16	Россия	ЗС-1	БФ потерян 19.01.17		
1203	М-16	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1204	М-16	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		БФ		
1205	М-16	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		потерян на земле 07.01.17		
1206	М-16	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		потерян на земле 07.01.17		
1207	М-16	ПРТВ	1917	Россия	7			
1208	М-16	ПРТВ	1916	Россия		БФ		
1209	М-16	ПРТВ	17.01.17	Россия	ЗС-11	БФ		
1210	М-16	ПРТВ	15.01.17	Россия	ЗС-8	БФ		
1211	М-16	ПРТВ	18.01.17	Россия	ЗС-9	БФ		
1212	М-16	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		БФ		
1213	М-16	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		БФ		
1214	М-16	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1215	М-16	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1216	М-16	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1217	М-16	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1218	М-16	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1219	М-16	ПРТВ	01.17	Россия		документ		
1220	М-16	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		Петроградская ШМА потерян 24.09.17		
1221	М-16	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1222	М-16	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1223	М-16	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1224	М-16	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1225	М-16	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1226	М-16	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		документ		
1227	М-16	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		документ		
1228	М-16	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		документ		
1229	М-16	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		документ		
1230	М-16	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		документ		
1231	М-16	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		документ		
1232	М-16	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		документ		
1233	М-16	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1234	М-16	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1235	М-16	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1236	М-16	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1237	М-16	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1238	М-16	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1239	М-16	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1240	М-16	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1241	М-16	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1242	М-16	ПРТВ	06.17	Россия				
1243	М-16	ПРТВ	06.17	Россия				
1244	М-16	ПРТВ	06.17	Россия				
1245	М-16	ПРТВ	06.17	Россия				
1246	М-16	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1247	М-16	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1248	М-16	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1249	М-16	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1250	М-16	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1251	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен заказ 07.17 №№1251-1300		
1252	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1253	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1254	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1255	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1256	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1257	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1258	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1259	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1260	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1261	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1262	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1263	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1264	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1265	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1266	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1267	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1268	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1269	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1270	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1271	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1272	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1273	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1274	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1275	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1276	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1277	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1278	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1279	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1280	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1281	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1282	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1283	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1284	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1285	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1286	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1287	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1288	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1289	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1290	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1291	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1292	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1293	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1294	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1295	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1296	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1297	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1298	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1299	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1300	М-20	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен		
1301	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		заказ 04.17 №№1301-1400		
1302	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1303	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1304	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1305	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1306	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1307	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1308	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1309	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1310	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1311	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1312	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1313	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1314	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1315	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1316	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1317	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1318	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1319	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1320	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1321	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1322	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1323	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1324	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1325	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1326	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1327	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1328	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1329	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1330	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1331	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1332	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1333	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1334	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1335	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1336	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1337	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1338	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1339	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1340	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1341	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1342	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1343	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1344	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1345	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1346	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1347	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1348	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1349	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1350	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1351	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1352	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1353	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1354	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1355	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1356	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1357	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1358	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1359	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1360	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1361	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1362	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1363	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1364	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1365	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1366	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1367	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1368	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1369	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1370	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1371	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1372	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1373	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1374	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1375	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1376	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия				
1377	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1378	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1379	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1380	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1381	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1382	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1383	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1384	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1385	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1386	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1387	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1388	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1389	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1390	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1391	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1392	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1393	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1394	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1395	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1396	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1397	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1398	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1399	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1400	М-11	ПРТВ		Россия		недостроен?		
1401	М-11	ПРТВ	01-05.17	Россия		Запасные заказ 11.16 №№1401-1415		
1402	М-11	ПРТВ	01-05.17	Россия		Запасные		
1403	М-11	ПРТВ	01-05.17	Россия		Запасные		
1404	М-11	ПРТВ	01-05.17	Россия		Запасные		
1405	М-11	ПРТВ	01-05.17	Россия		Запасные		
1406	М-11	ПРТВ	01-05.17	Россия		Запасные		
1407	М-11	ПРТВ	01-05.17	Россия		Запасные		
1408	М-11	ПРТВ	01-05.17	Россия		Запасные		
1409	М-11	ПРТВ	01-05.17	Россия		Запасные		
1410	М-11	ПРТВ	01-05.17	Россия		Запасные		
1411	М-11	ПРТВ	01-05.17	Россия		Запасные		
1412	М-11	ПРТВ	01-05.17	Россия		Запасные		
1413	М-11	ПРТВ	01-05.17	Россия		Запасные		
1414	М-11	ПРТВ	01-05.17	Россия		Запасные		
1415	М-11	ПРТВ	01-05.17	Россия		Запасные		
1416	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		заказ 04.17 №№1416-1440		
1417	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1418	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1419	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1420	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1421	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1422	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1423	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1424	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1425	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1426	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1427	М-9	ПРТВ						
1428	М-9	ПРТВ						
1429	М-9	ПРТВ						
1430	М-9	ПРТВ						
1431	М-9	ПРТВ						
1432	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1433	М-9	ПРТВ						
1434	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1435	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1436	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1437	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1438	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1439	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1440	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1441	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		заказ 05.17 №№1441-1465		
1442	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1443	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1444	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1445	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1446	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1447	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1448	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1449	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1450	М-5	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1451	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1452	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1453	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1454	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1455	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1456	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1457	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1458	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1459	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1460	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1461	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1462	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1463	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1464	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1465	М-5	ПРТВ		Россия				
1466	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия		Контракт 05.17 №№1466-1501		
1467	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия		фоторазведчик 1922		
1468	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
1469	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
1470	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
1471	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
1472	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
1473	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
1474	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
1475	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
1476	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
1477	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия	186	ЧФ		
1478	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия	183	ЧФ		
1479	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия	184	ЧФ		
1480	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия	187	ЧФ		
1481	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия	188	ЧФ		
1482	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия	181	ЧФ		
1483	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия	182	ЧФ		
1484	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия	185	ЧФ		
1485	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
1486	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
1487	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
1488	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
1489	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
1490	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
1491	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
1492	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
1493	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
1494	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
1495	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
1496	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
1497	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
1498	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
1499	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
1500	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
1501	М-9	ПРТВ		Россия				
1502	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		контракт 09.17 №№1502-1576		
1503	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1504	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1505	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1506	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1507	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1508	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1509	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1510	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1511	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1512	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1513	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1514	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1515	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1516	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1517	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1518	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1519	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1520	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1521	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1522	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1523	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1524	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1525	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1526	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1527	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1528	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1529	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1530	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1531	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1532	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1533	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1534	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1535	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1536	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1537	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1538	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1539	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1540	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1541	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1542	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1543	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1544	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1545	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1546	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1547	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		ДГО		
1548	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1549	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1550	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1551	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия		РСФСР фото		
1552	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1553	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1554	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1555	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1556	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1557	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1558	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1559	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1560	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1561	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1562	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1563	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1564	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1565	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1566	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1567	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1568	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1569	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1570	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1571	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1572	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1573	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1574	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1575	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1576	М-9	ПРТВ	1917	Россия				
1577	М-5	№3	1919	РСФСР				
1578	М-5	№3	1919	РСФСР				
1579	М-5	№3	1919	РСФСР				
1580	М-20	№3	1919	РСФСР		недостроен? Заказ 01.18 №№1581-1633		
1581	М-20	№3	1919	РСФСР		1-й МАО "Лия"		
1582	М-20	№3	1919	РСФСР				
1583	М-20	№3	1919	РСФСР				
1584	М-20	№3	1919	РСФСР				
1585	М-20	№3	1919	РСФСР		1-й МАО "Валя"		
1586	М-20	№3	1919	РСФСР				
1587	М-20	№3	1919	РСФСР				
1588	М-20	№3	1919	РСФСР				
1589	М-20	№3	1919	РСФСР				
1590	М-20	№3	1919	РСФСР				
1591	М-20	№3	1919	РСФСР				
1592	М-20	№3	1919	РСФСР				
1593	М-20	№3	1919	РСФСР				
1594	М-20	№3	1919	РСФСР				
1595	М-20	№3	1919	РСФСР				
1596	М-20	№3	1919	РСФСР				
1597	М-20	№3	1919	РСФСР				
1598	М-20	№3		РСФСР		недостроен?		
1599	М-20	№3		РСФСР		недостроен?		
1600	М-20	№3		РСФСР		недостроен?		
1601	М-20	№3		РСФСР				
1602	М-20	№3		РСФСР				
1603	М-20	№3		РСФСР				
1604	М-20	№3		РСФСР				
1605	М-20	№3		РСФСР				
1606	М-20	№3		РСФСР				
1607	М-20	№3		РСФСР				
1608	М-20	№3		РСФСР		испытания 05.25		
1609	М-20	№3		РСФСР				
1610	М-20	№3		РСФСР				
1611	М-20	№3		РСФСР				
1612	М-20	№3		РСФСР				
1613	М-20	№3		РСФСР		недостроен?		
1614	М-20	№3		РСФСР		недостроен?		
1615	М-20	№3		РСФСР		недостроен?		
1616	М-20	№3		РСФСР		недостроен?		
1617	М-20	№3		РСФСР		недостроен?		
1618	М-20	№3		РСФСР		недостроен?		
1619	М-20	№3		РСФСР		недостроен?		
1620	М-20	№3		РСФСР		недостроен?		
1621	М-20	№3		РСФСР		недостроен?		
1622	М-20	№3		РСФСР		недостроен?		
1623	М-20	№3		РСФСР		недостроен?		
1624	М-20	№3		РСФСР		недостроен?		
1625	М-20	№3		РСФСР		недостроен?		
1626	М-20	№3		РСФСР		недостроен?		
1627	М-20	№3		РСФСР		недостроен?		
1628	М-20	№3		РСФСР		недостроен?		
1629	М-20	№3		РСФСР		недостроен?		
1630	М-20	№3		РСФСР		недостроен?		
1631	М-20	№3		РСФСР		недостроен?		
1632	М-20	№3		РСФСР		недостроен?		
1633	М-20	№3		РСФСР		недостроен?		
1634		№3		РСФСР				
1635		№3		РСФСР				
1636		№3		РСФСР				
1637		№3		РСФСР				
1638		№3		РСФСР				
1639		№3		РСФСР				
1640		№3		РСФСР				
1641		№3		РСФСР				
1642		№3		РСФСР				
1643		№3		РСФСР				
1644		№3		РСФСР				
1645		№3		РСФСР				
1646		№3		РСФСР				
1647		№3		РСФСР				
1648		№3		РСФСР				
1649		№3		РСФСР				
1650		№3		РСФСР				
1651		№3		РСФСР				
1652		№3		РСФСР				
1653		№3		РСФСР				
1654		№3		РСФСР				
1655		№3		РСФСР				
1656		№3		РСФСР				
1657		№3		РСФСР				
1658		№3		РСФСР				
1659		№3		РСФСР				
1660	М-9	№3	1921	РСФСР				
1661	М-9	№3	1921	РСФСР				
1662	М-9	№3	1921	РСФСР				
1663	М-9	№3	1921	РСФСР				
1664	М-9	№3	1921	РСФСР				
1665	М-9	№3	1921	РСФСР				
1656	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1657	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1668	М-9	№3	1921	РСФСР				
1669	М-9	№3	1921	РСФСР				
1670	М-9?	№3	1921	РСФСР				
1671	М-9?	№3	1921	РСФСР				
1672	М-9?	№3	1921	РСФСР				
1673	М-9?	№3	1921	РСФСР				
1674	М-9?	№3	1921	РСФСР				
1675	М-9	№3	1921	РСФСР				
1676	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1677	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1678	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1679	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1680	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1681	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1682	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1683	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1684	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1685	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1686	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1687	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1688	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1689	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1690	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1691	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1692	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1693	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1694	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1695	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1696	М-9	№3	1921	РСФСР				
1697	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1698	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1699	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1700	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1701	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1702	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1703	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1704	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1705	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1706	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1707	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1708	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1709	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1710	М-9	№3	1923	РСФСР	9	фото		
1711	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1712	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1713	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1714	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1715	М-9?	№3		РСФСР		не достроен?		
1716	М-9	№3		РСФСР	RR-ODM	Авиахим Активист		
1717	М-9бис	№3	01.05.23	СССР	9	прототип		
1718	М-24	№3	1923	СССР		"Петроградская правда"		
1719	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1720	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1721	М-24	№3	1923	СССР		"Красный Путиловец"		
1722	М-24	№3	1923	СССР		"Волховстрой"		
1723	М-24	№3	1923	СССР		"Ленинградские профсоюзы"		
1724	М-24	№3	1923	СССР		"Владимир Ильич"		
1725	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1726	М-24	№3	1923	СССР		"Псковитянин"		
1727	М-24	№3	1923	СССР		"Коммуна"		
1728	М-24	№3	1923	СССР		"Черепанин"		
1729	М-24	№3	1923	СССР		"Красная Карелия"		
1730	М-24	№3	1923	СССР		бак 280л		
1731	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1732	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1733	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1734	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1735	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1736	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1737	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1738	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1739	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1740	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1741	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1742	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1743	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1744	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1745	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1746	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1747	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1748	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1749	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1750	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1751	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1752	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1753	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1754	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1755	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1756	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1757	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1758	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1759	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
1760	М-24	№3	1923	СССР				
	М-23	№3	1923	СССР				
	М-23бис	№3	1923	СССР				
	М-23бис	№3	1923	СССР				
	М-23бис	№3	1923	СССР				
1795	У-1	№3	1925	СССР				
1796	У-1	№3	1925	СССР				
1797	У-1	№3	1925	СССР		испытания 05.25		
1798	У-1	№3	1925	СССР				
1799	У-1	№3	1925	СССР		испытания 05.25		
1800	У-1	№3	1925	СССР				
1801	У-1	№3	1925	СССР				
1802	У-1	№3	1925	СССР				
1803	У-1	№3	1925	СССР				
1804	У-1	№3	1925	СССР				
1805	У-1	№3	1925	СССР				
1806	У-1	№3	1925	СССР				
1807	У-1	№3	1925	СССР				
1808	У-1	№3	1925	СССР		испытания 05.25		
1829	У-1	№3	1925	СССР	СССР-С83			
1860	И-2	№23	1926	СССР				
1886	И-2	№23	1926	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 02-04.27		
1887	И-2	№23	1926	СССР				
1888	И-2	№23	1926	СССР				
1889	И-2бис	№23	17.08.27	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1927 первый 		
1911	И-2	№23	1927	СССР				
1923	У-1	№23	1927	СССР	СССР-Ш422			
1924	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1925	У-1	№23	1927	СССР	СССР-С56			
1926	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1927	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1928	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1929	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1930	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1931	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1932	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1933	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1934	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1935	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1936	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1937	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1938	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1939	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1940	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1941	У-1	№23	1927	СССР	СССР-С57			
1942	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1943	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1944	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1945	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1946	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1947	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1948	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1949	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1950	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1951	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1952	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1953	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1954	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1955	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1956	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1957	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1958	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1959	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1960	У-1	№23	1927	СССР				
1961	У-1	№23	1927	СССР	СССР-С75	потерян		
1990	И-2бис	№23	21.08.27	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08.27 второй 2-я ЛШ		
2002	МУ-1	№23	1927	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09.27		
2034	У-1	№23	1928	СССР				
2088	МУ-1	№23	1928	СССР	СССР-С80			
2089	МУ-1	№23	1928	СССР				
2090	МУ-1	№23	1928	СССР				
2091	МУ-1	№23	1928	СССР				
2092	МУ-1	№23	1928	СССР				
2093	МУ-1	№23	1928	СССР				
2094	МУ-1	№23	1928	СССР				
2095	МУ-1	№23	1928	СССР				
2096	МУ-1	№23	1928	СССР				
2097	МУ-1	№23	1928	СССР				
2098	МУ-1	№23	1928	СССР				
2099	МУ-1	№23	1928	СССР				
2100	МУ-1	№23	1928	СССР				
2101	МУ-1	№23	1928	СССР				
2102	И-2бис	№23	1928	СССР		серия 01		
2103	И-2бис	№23	1928	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 07.28		
2104	И-2бис	№23	1928	СССР				
2105	И-2бис	№23	1928	СССР				
2106	И-2бис	№23	1928	СССР				
2107	И-2бис	№23	1928	СССР				
2108	И-2бис	№23	1928	СССР				
2109	И-2бис	№23	1928	СССР				
2110	И-2бис	№23	1928	СССР		серия 01		
2111	И-2бис	№23	1928	СССР				
2112	И-2бис	№23	1928	СССР				
2113	И-2бис	№23	1928	СССР				
2114	И-2бис	№23	1928	СССР				
2115	И-2бис	№23	1928	СССР				
2116	И-2бис	№23	1928	Иран				
2117	И-2бис	№23	1928	Иран				
2118	И-2бис	№23	1928	Иран				
2119	И-2бис	№23	1928	Иран				
2120	И-2бис	№23	1928	Иран				
2121	И-2бис	№23	1928	Иран				
2122	И-2бис	№23	1928	Иран				
2123	И-2бис	№23	1928	Иран				
2124	И-2бис	№23	1929	СССР				
2125	И-2бис	№23	1929	СССР				
2126	И-2бис	№23	1929	СССР				
2127	И-2бис	№23	1929	СССР				
2128	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2129	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2130	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2131	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2132	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2133	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2134	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2135	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2136	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2137	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2138	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2139	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2140	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2141	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2142	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2143	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2144	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2145	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2146	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2147	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2148	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2149	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2150	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2151	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2152	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2153	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2154	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2155	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2156	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2157	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2158	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2159	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2160	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2161	У-1	№23	09.29	СССР	СССР-313			
2162	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2163	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2164	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2165	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2166	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2167	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2168	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2169	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2170	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2171	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2172	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2173	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2174	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2175	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2176	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2177	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2178	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2179	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2180	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2181	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2182	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2183	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2184	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2185	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2186	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2187	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2188	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2189	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2190	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2191	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2192	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2193	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2194	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2195	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2196	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2197	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2198	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2199	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2200	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2201	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2202	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2203	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2204	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2205	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2206	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2207	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2208	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2209	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2210	У-1	№23	1929	СССР	СССР-С86			
2211	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2212	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2213	У-1	№23	1929	СССР	СССР-С85			
2214	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2215	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2216	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2217	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2218	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2219	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2220	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2221	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2222	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2223	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2224	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2225	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2226	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2227	У-1	№23	1929	СССР	СССР-С255			
2228	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2229	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2230	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2231	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2232	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2233	У-1	№23	1929	СССР	СССР-С55			
2234	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2235	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2236	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2237	У-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2238	У-1	№23	1929	СССР	СССР-С69			
2239	МУ-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2240	МУ-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2241	МУ-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2242	МУ-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2243	МУ-1	№23	1929	СССР	СССР-С79			
2244	МУ-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2245	МУ-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2246	МУ-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2247	МУ-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2248	МУ-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2249	МУ-1	№23	1929	СССР	СССР-С81			
2250	МУ-1	№23	1929	СССР	СССР-С78			
2251	МУ-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2252	МУ-1	№23	1929	СССР	СССР-С82			
2253	МУ-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2254	МУ-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2255	МУ-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2256	МУ-1	№23	1929	СССР				
2257	У-2	№23	1929	СССР		первый 01-01		
2258	У-2	№23	1929	СССР		2-я АШ		
2259	МУ-2	№23	1928	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 07-08.28		
2260	У-2	№23	1929	СССР		2-я АШ		
2261	У-2	№23	1929	СССР		2-я АШ		
2262	У-2	№23	1929	СССР				
2263	У-2	№23	1929	СССР				
2264	У-2	№23	1929	СССР				
2265	У-2	№23	1929	СССР				
2266	У-2	№23	1929	СССР				
2267	У-2	№23	1929	СССР				
2268	У-2	№23	1929	СССР				
2269	У-2	№23	1929	СССР				
2270	У-2	№23	1929	СССР				
2271	У-2	№23	1929	СССР				
2272	У-2	№23	1929	СССР				
2273	У-2	№23	1929	СССР				
2274	У-2	№23	1929	СССР				
2275	У-2	№23	1929	СССР				
2276	У-2	№23	1929	СССР				
2277	У-2	№23	1929	СССР				
2278	У-2	№23	1929	СССР				
2279	У-2	№23	1929	СССР				
2280	У-2	№23	1929	СССР				
2281	У-2	№23	1929	СССР		01-25		
2282	П-2	№23	1930	СССР		потерян 17.03.30		
2283	П-2	№23	1930	СССР				
2284	П-2	№23	1930	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1930		
2285	П-2	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-С154			
2286	П-2	№23	1930	СССР				
2287	П-2	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-С155			
2288	П-2	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-С156			
2289	П-2	№23	1930	СССР				
2290	П-2	№23	1930	СССР				
2291	П-2	№23	1930	СССР				
2292	П-2	№23	1930	СССР				
2293	П-2	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-С157			
2294	П-2	№23	1930	СССР				
2295	П-2	№23	1930	СССР				
2296	П-2	№23	1930	СССР				
2297	П-2	№23	1930	СССР				
2298	П-2	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-С158			
2299	П-2	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-С159			
2300	П-2	№23	1930	СССР				
2301	П-2	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-С160			
2302	П-2	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-С161			
2303	П-2	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-С162			
2304	П-2	№23	1930	СССР				
2305	П-2	№23	1930	СССР				
2306	П-2	№23	1930	СССР				
2307	П-2	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-С163			
2308	П-2	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-С164			
2309	П-2	№23	1930	СССР				
2310	П-2	№23	1930	СССР				
2311	П-2	№23	1930	СССР				
2479	У-2АП	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-417	СССР-А1		
2480	У-2АП	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-418	СССР-А2		
2481	У-2АП	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-419	СССР-А3		
2482	У-2АП	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-420	СССР-С105, СССР-Л99		
2483	У-2АП	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-421	СССР-А4		
2484	У-2АП	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-422	СССР-Э2		
2485	У-2АП	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-423	СССР-А5		
2486	У-2АП	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-424	СССР-А6		
2487	У-2АП	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-425	СССР-А7		
2488	У-2АП	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-426	СССР-А8		
2489	У-2АП	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-427	СССР-С111		
2490	У-2АП	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-428	СССР-А9		
2491	У-2АП	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-429	СССР-А10		
2492	У-2АП	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-430	СССР-А11		
2493	У-2АП	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-431			
2494	У-2АП	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-А39			
2495	У-2СП	№23	1930	СССР	СССР-229	прототип		
2496	У-1	№23		СССР				
2497	У-1	№23		СССР				
2498	У-1	№23		СССР				
2499	У-1	№23		СССР	СССР-С84			
2500	У-1	№23		СССР				
2501	У-1	№23		СССР				
2502	У-1	№23		СССР				
2503	У-1	№23		СССР				
2504	У-1	№23		СССР				
2505	У-1	№23		СССР	СССР-С139			
2506	У-1	№23		СССР				
2507	У-1	№23		СССР	СССР-С88			
2508	У-1	№23		СССР	СССР-С87			
2509	У-1	№23		СССР				
2510	У-1	№23		СССР	СССР-С76			
2511	У-1	№23		СССР	СССР-С58			
2512	У-1	№23		СССР	СССР-С140			
2513	У-1	№23		СССР				
2514	У-1	№23		СССР	СССР-С122			
2515	У-1	№23		СССР				
2516	У-1	№23		СССР				
2517	У-1	№23		СССР				
2518	У-1	№23		СССР				
2519	У-1	№23		СССР	СССР-С126			
2520	У-1	№23		СССР				
2521	У-1	№23		СССР				
2522	У-1	№23		СССР				
2523	У-1	№23		СССР				
2524	У-1	№23		СССР				
2525	У-1	№23		СССР				
2526	У-1	№23		СССР				
2527	У-1	№23		СССР				
2528	У-1	№23		СССР				
2529	У-1	№23		СССР				
2530	У-1	№23		СССР				
2531	У-1	№23		СССР				
2532	У-1	№23		СССР				
2533	У-1	№23	16.06.31	СССР	СССР-Ш49			
2534	У-1	№23	16.06.31	СССР	СССР-Ш47			
2535	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2536	У-1	№23	16.06.31	СССР	СССР-Ш50			
2537	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2538	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2539	У-1	№23	1931	СССР	СССР-С256			
2540	У-1	№23		СССР				
2541	У-1	№23		СССР				
2542	У-1	№23		СССР				
2543	У-1	№23		СССР				
2544	У-1	№23		СССР				
2545	У-1	№23		СССР				
2546	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С1			
2547	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2548	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С2			
2549	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2550	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2551	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2552	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2553	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2554	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С4	потерян		
2555	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2556	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С5			
2557	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С3			
2558	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2559	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2560	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2561	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2562	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2563	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С13			
2564	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2565	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2566	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2567	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2568	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2569	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2570	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2571	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2572	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2573	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С8			
2574	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С19			
2575	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С9			
2576	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2577	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С10			
2578	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2579	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С14			
2580	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С7			
2581	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С15			
2582	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С6			
2583	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С12			
2584	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С16	потерян 22.09.3_		
2585	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С11			
2586	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С17	потерян 22.09.3_		
2587	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С34			
2588	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С18			
2589	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С20			
2590	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С23			
2591	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С28			
2592	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С25			
2593	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С27			
2594	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С54			
2595	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С29			
2596	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С32			
2597	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С30			
2598	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С31	рабобран 14.06.33		
2599	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С33			
2600	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С40			
2601	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С37			
2602	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С36			
2603	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С35			
2604	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С24	потерян 07.03.32		
2605	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С43			
2606	У-1	№23	1931	СССР	СССР-С89			
2607	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2608	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С26			
2609	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С21			
2610	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С38			
2611	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С39			
2612	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С41			
2613	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2614	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2615	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С44			
2616	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2617	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2618	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2619	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С42			
2620	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2621	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С45			
2622	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С22			
2623	У-1	№23	05.03.31	СССР	СССР-С46			
2624	У-1	№23						
2625	У-1	№23						
2626	У-1	№23						
2627	У-1	№23						
2628	У-1	№23						
2629	У-1	№23						
2630	У-1	№23						
2631	У-1	№23						
2632	У-1	№23						
2633	У-1	№23						
2634	У-1	№23						
2635	У-1	№23						
2636	У-1	№23						
2637	У-1	№23						
2638	У-1	№23						
2639	У-1	№23						
2640	У-1	№23						
2641	У-1	№23						
2642	У-1	№23						
2643	У-1	№23						
2644	У-1	№23						
2645	У-1	№23						
2646	У-1	№23						
2647	У-1	№23						
2648	У-1	№23						
2649	У-1	№23						
2650	У-1	№23						
2651	У-1	№23						
2652	У-1	№23						
2653	У-1	№23						
2654	У-1	№23						
2655	У-1	№23						
2656	У-1	№23						
2657	У-1	№23						
2658	У-1	№23						
2659	У-1	№23						
2660	У-1	№23						
2661	У-1	№23						
2662	У-1	№23						
2663	У-1	№23						
2664	У-1	№23						
2665	У-1	№23						
2666	У-1	№23						
2667	У-1	№23	16.11.31	СССР	СССР-С94			
2668	У-1	№23	16.11.31	СССР	СССР-С96			
2669	У-1	№23	1931	СССР				
2670	У-1	№23	16.11.31	СССР	СССР-С95			
2671	У-2АП	№23	17.05.31	СССР	СССР-А13			
2672	У-2АП	№23	17.05.31	СССР	СССР-А14	потерян 08.31		
2673	У-2АП	№23	17.05.31	СССР	СССР-А15			
2674	У-2АП	№23	17.05.31	СССР	СССР-А16	потерян 08.12.33		
2675	У-2АП	№23	17.05.31	СССР	СССР-А17			
2676	У-2АП	№23	17.05.31	СССР	СССР-А18			
2677	У-2АП	№23	16.06.31	СССР	СССР-А19			
2678	У-2АП	№23	16.06.31	СССР	СССР-А20			
2679	У-2АП	№23	17.05.31	СССР	СССР-А21			
2680	У-2АП	№23	16.06.31	СССР	СССР-А22			
2681	У-2АП	№23	16.06.31	СССР	СССР-А23			
2682	У-2АП	№23	17.05.31	СССР	СССР-А24			
2683	У-2АП	№23	17.05.31	СССР	СССР-А25			
2684	У-2АП	№23	17.05.31	СССР	СССР-А26	потерян 10.31		
2685	У-2АП	№23	17.05.31	СССР	СССР-А27	потерян 08.31		
2686	У-2АП	№23	17.05.31	СССР	СССР-А28	СССР-Ш331		
2687	У-2АП	№23	17.05.31	СССР	СССР-А29			
2688	У-2АП	№23	17.05.31	СССР	СССР-А30			
2689	У-2АП	№23	17.05.31	СССР	СССР-А31			
2690	У-2АП	№23	17.05.31	СССР	СССР-А32			
2691	У-2АП	№23	16.06.31	СССР	СССР-А33			
2692	У-2АП	№23	11.06.31	СССР	СССР-А34			
2693	У-2АП	№23	31.01.32	СССР	СССР-А35			
2694	У-2АП	№23	16.06.31	СССР	СССР-А36			
2695	У-2АП	№23	16.06.31	СССР	СССР-А37			
2696	У-2АП	№23	31.01.32	СССР	СССР-А38			
2697	У-2АП	№23	31.01.32	СССР	СССР-А40			
2698	У-2АП	№23	16.06.31	СССР	СССР-А12			
2699	У-2АП	№23	30.11.31	СССР	СССР-А41			
2700	У-2АП	№23	16.06.31	СССР	СССР-А42	потерян 08.31		
2701	У-2АП	№23	16.06.31	СССР	СССР-А43			
2702	У-2АП	№23	16.06.31	СССР	СССР-А44	потерян 08.31		
2703	У-2АП	№23	16.06.31	СССР	СССР-А45			
2704	У-2АП	№23	16.06.31	СССР	СССР-А46	потерян 07.04.33		
2705	У-2АП	№23	16.06.31	СССР	СССР-А47			
2706	У-2АП	№23	16.06.31	СССР	СССР-А48			
2707	У-2АП	№23	31.01.32	СССР	СССР-А49	потерян 10.04.34		
2708	У-2АП	№23	31.01.32	СССР	СССР-А50			
2709	У-2АП	№23	31.01.32	СССР	СССР-А51			
2710	У-2АП	№23	31.01.32	СССР	СССР-А52			
2711	У-2АП	№23	31.01.32	СССР	СССР-А53			
2712	У-2АП	№23	31.01.32	СССР	СССР-А54			
2713	У-2АП	№23	31.01.32	СССР	СССР-А55	потерян 26.09.33		
2714	У-2АП	№23	31.01.32	СССР	СССР-А56	потерян 26.09.33		
2715	У-2АП	№23	13.01.32	СССР	СССР-А57			
2716	У-2АП	№23	31.01.32	СССР	СССР-А58	потерян 04.04.34		
2717	У-2АП	№23	31.01.32	СССР	СССР-А59	потерян 26.09.33		
2718	У-2АП	№23	31.01.32	СССР	СССР-А60	потерян 07.04.34		
2719	У-2АП	№23	31.01.32	СССР	СССР-А61			
2720	У-2АП	№23	31.01.32	СССР	СССР-А62			
2721	У-2АП	№23	31.01.32	СССР	СССР-А63	потерян 07.04.34		
2722	У-2АП	№23	31.01.32	СССР	СССР-А64	потерян 29.09.33		
2723	У-2АП	№23	31.01.32	СССР	СССР-			
2724	У-2АП	№23	31.01.32	СССР	СССР-А66	потерян 13.04.33		
2725	У-2АП	№23	31.01.32	СССР	СССР-А67			
2726	У-2	№23	1931	СССР				
2727	У-2	№23	1931	СССР				
2728	У-2	№23	1931	СССР				
2729	У-2	№23	1931	СССР				
2730	У-2	№23	1931	СССР				
2731	У-2	№23	1931	СССР				
2732	У-2	№23	1931	СССР				
2733	У-2	№23	1931	СССР				
2734	У-2	№23	1931	СССР				
2735	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш508			
2749	У-2	№23	27.09.31	СССР	СССР-Ш471	потерян		
2750	У-2	№23	27.09.31	СССР	СССР-Ш472			
2751	У-2	№23	27.09.31	СССР	СССР-Ш473			
2752	У-2	№23	27.09.31	СССР	СССР-Ш474			
2753	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш494			
2754	У-2	№23	1931	СССР				
2755	У-2	№23	27.09.31	СССР	СССР-Ш475	потерян 16.03.34		
2756	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш509			
2757	У-2	№23	27.09.31	СССР	СССР-Ш476			
2758	У-2	№23	27.09.31	СССР	СССР-Ш477			
2759	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш510			
2760	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш511			
2761	У-2	№23	1931	СССР				
2762	У-2	№23	1931	СССР				
2763	У-2	№23	27.01.32	СССР	СССР-А65	потерян 07.12.34		
2764	У-2	№23	1931	СССР				
2765	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш493			
2766	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш496			
2767	У-2	№23	27.09.31	СССР	СССР-Ш478			
2768	У-2	№23	1931	СССР				
2769	У-2	№23	27.09.31	СССР	СССР-Ш479			
2770	У-2	№23	1931	СССР				
2771	У-2	№23	21.10.31	СССР	СССР-С62			
2772	У-2	№23	1931	СССР				
2773	У-2	№23	27.09.31	СССР	СССР-Ш480	потерян 13.08.33		
2774	У-2	№23	27.09.31	СССР	СССР-Ш481	потерян 		
2775	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш498			
2776	У-2	№23	27.09.31	СССР	СССР-Ш482			
2777	У-2	№23	1931	СССР				
2778	У-2	№23	1931	СССР				
2779	У-2	№23	1931	СССР				
2780	У-2	№23	1931	СССР				
2781	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш512			
2782	У-2	№23	1931	СССР				
2783	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш513			
2784	У-2	№23	11.12.31	СССР	СССР-С116			
2785	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш501			
2786	У-2	№23	21.10.31	СССР	СССР-С63			
2787	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2788	У-2	№23	26.11.31	СССР	СССР-С99			
2789	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш497			
2790	У-2	№23	21.10.31	СССР	СССР-С64			
2791	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2792	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2793	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш514			
2794	У-2	№23	26.11.31	СССР	СССР-С100			
2795	У-2	№23	21.10.31	СССР	СССР-С65			
2796	У-2	№23	05.04.32	СССР	СССР-Ш546			
2797	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2798	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2799	У-2	№23	26.11.31	СССР	СССР-С101			
2800	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш515			
2801	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2802	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш516			
2803	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2804	У-2	№23	11.12.31	СССР	СССР-С117			
2805	У-2	№23	05.04.32	СССР	СССР-Ш557			
2806	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2807	У-2	№23	29.01.32	СССР	СССР-И3	СССР-С863		
2808	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2809	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2810	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш499			
2811	У-2	№23	05.04.32	СССР	СССР-Ш556			
2812	У-2	№23	08.12.31	СССР	СССР-С112			
2813	У-2	№23	26.11.31	СССР	СССР-С102			
2814	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш517			
2815	У-2	№23	08.12.31	СССР	СССР-С113			
2816	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш518			
2817	У-2	№23	11.12.31	СССР	СССР-С118			
2818	У-2	№23	11.12.31	СССР	СССР-С119			
2819	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2820	У-2	№23	26.11.31	СССР	СССР-С103			
2821	У-2	№23	26.11.31	СССР	СССР-С104			
2822	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2823	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С143			
2824	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2825	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С144			
2826	У-2	№23	08.12.31	СССР	СССР-С114			
2827	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2828	У-2	№23	08.12.31	СССР	СССР-С115			
2829	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш500	СССР-С1021		
2830	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С279			
2831	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С145			
2832	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С146			
2833	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2834	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2835	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С147			
2836	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2837	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С148			
2838	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2839	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2840	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2841	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2842	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С149			
2843	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С180			
2844	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2845	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2846	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2847	У-2	№23	11.03.32	СССР	СССР-Ш460			
2848	У-2	№23	27.08.32	СССР	СССР-С138			
2849	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2850	У-2	№23	05.03.32	СССР	СССР-Ш533			
2851	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2852	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш505			
2853	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-			
2854	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2855	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2856	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2857	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2858	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2859	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2860	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш519			
2861	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2862	У-2	№23	03.02.32	СССР	СССР-А79			
2863	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-Э9	СССР-С297		
2864	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2865	У-2	№23	05.04.32	СССР	СССР-			
2866	У-2	№23	09.06.32	СССР	СССР-Ш609			
2867	У-2	№23	05.04.32	СССР	СССР-Ш555			
2868	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2869	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2870	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2871	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2872	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2873	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш520			
2874	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2875	У-2	№23	15.09.33	СССР	СССР-И26	СССР-С658		
2876	У-2	№23	03.02.32	СССР	СССР-А70	потерян 11.03.34		
2877	У-2	№23	03.02.32	СССР	СССР-А71			
2878	У-2	№23	16.07.32	СССР	СССР-Ш632	потерян 02.03.33		
2879	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2880	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С150			
2881	У-2	№23	05.04.32	СССР	СССР-Ш560			
2882	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш521			
2883	У-2	№23	05.04.32	СССР	СССР-Ш558			
2884	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2885	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2886	У-2	№23	03.02.32	СССР	СССР-А72	потерян 10.06.34		
2887	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2888	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2889	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2890	У-2	№23	05.04.32	СССР	СССР-Ш561			
2891	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2892	У-2	№23	05.04.32	СССР	СССР-Ш559			
2893	У-2	№23	03.02.32	СССР	СССР-А73			
2894	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2895	У-2	№23	03.02.32	СССР	СССР-А74			
2896	У-2	№23	16.07.32	СССР	СССР-Ш634	СССР-Л974		
2897	У-2	№23	16.07.32	СССР	СССР-Ш633			
2898	У-2	№23	16.07.32	СССР	СССР-Ш635	СССР-Л975		
2899	У-2	№23	03.02.32	СССР	СССР-А75			
2900	У-2	№23	10.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш492			
2901	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2902	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2903	У-2	№23	03.02.32	СССР	СССР-А76			
2904	У-2	№23	05.03.32	СССР	СССР-Ш534			
2905	У-2	№23	03.02.32	СССР	СССР-А78			
2906	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш522			
2907	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2908	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2909	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2910	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2911	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2912	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2913	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2914	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш523			
2915	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2916	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш507			
2917	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2918	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш524			
2919	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2920	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш525			
2921	У-2	№23	21.03.32	СССР	СССР-Ш538			
2922	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2923	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2924	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш526			
2925	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2926	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2927	У-2	№23	21.07.33	СССР	СССР-Ш340			
2928	У-2	№23	05.04.32	СССР	СССР-Ш554			
2929	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2930	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2931	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2932	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2933	У-2	№23	21.03.32	СССР	СССР-Ш539			
2934	У-2	№23	03.02.32	СССР	СССР-А77	потерян 07.04.33		
2935	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2936	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2937	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2938	У-2	№23	05.03.32	СССР	СССР-Ш535			
2939	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2940	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2941	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2942	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2943	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2944	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2945	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2946	У-2	№23	08.08.32	СССР	СССР-Ш342			
2947	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2948	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2949	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2950	У-2	№23	05.04.32	СССР	СССР-Ш550			
2951	У-2	№23	03.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш303			
2952	У-2	№23	05.04.32	СССР	СССР-Ш549			
2953	У-2	№23	14.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш506	потерян 29.05.34		
2954	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2955	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2956	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2957	У-2	№23	27.01.33	СССР	СССР-Ш320	СССР-Л976		
2958	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2959	У-2	№23	05.04.32	СССР	СССР-Ш553			
2960	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2961	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2962	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2963	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2964	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2965	У-2	№23	05.04.32	СССР	СССР-Ш562			
2966	У-2	№23	10.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш491			
2967	У-2	№23	05.04.32	СССР	СССР-Ш548			
2968	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2969	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2970	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2971	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2972	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2973	У-2	№23	11.03.32	СССР	СССР-Ш461			
2974	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2975	У-2	№23	17.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш321			
2976	У-2	№23	05.04.32	СССР	СССР-Ш551			
2977	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2978	У-2	№23	03.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш304			
2979	У-2	№23	03.12.32	СССР	СССР-И14			
2980	У-2	№23	05.03.32	СССР	СССР-Ш536			
2981	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2982	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2983	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2984	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2985	У-2	№23	05.03.32	СССР	СССР-Ш537			
2986	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2987	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2988	У-2	№23	17.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш322			
2989	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2990	У-2	№23	05.04.32	СССР	СССР-Ш544			
2991	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2992	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2993	У-2	№23	10.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш490			
2994	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2995	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2996	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2997	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
2998	У-2	№23	10.02.32	СССР	СССР-Ш489			
2999	У-2	№23	13.07.32	СССР	СССР-И9			
3000	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3001	У-2	№23	05.04.32	СССР	СССР-Ш552			
3014	У-2	№23	05.04.32	СССР	СССР-Ш547			
3033	У-2	№23	26.05.32	СССР	СССР-С132			
3034	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-П840			
3035	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3036	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3037	У-2	№23	14.04.32	СССР	СССР-Ш565			
3038	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3039	У-2	№23	05.04.32	СССР	СССР-Ш543			
3040	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3041	У-2	№23	31.03.33	СССР	СССР-И21			
3042	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3043	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3044	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3045	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3046	У-2	№23	05.04.32	СССР	СССР-Ш545			
3047	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3048	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3049	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3050	У-2	№23	14.04.32	СССР	СССР-Ш566			
3051	У-2	№23	21.03.32	СССР	СССР-Ш540			
3066	У-2	№23	26.05.32	СССР	СССР-С129			
3067	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3068	У-2	№23	26.05.32	СССР	СССР-С130			
3069	У-2	№23	26.05.32	СССР	СССР-С131			
3080	У-2	№23	21.03.32	СССР	СССР-Ш541			
3115	У-2ВС	№23	1932	СССР		вооруженный иcпытания 04.33		
3171	У-2	№23	01.06.32	СССР	СССР-Ш598			
3172	У-2	№23	26.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ш582			
3173	У-2	№23	26.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ш583			
3174	У-2	№23	26.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ш584			
3175	У-2	№23	26.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ш585			
3176	У-2	№23	26.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ш586			
3177	У-2	№23	26.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ш587			
3178	У-2	№23	26.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ш588			
3179	У-2	№23	26.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ш589			
3180	У-2	№23	01.06.32	СССР	СССР-Ш599			
3181	У-2	№23	26.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ш590			
3182	У-2	№23	26.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ш591			
3183	У-2	№23	19.04.32	СССР	СССР-Ш569			
3184	У-2	№23	26.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ш592			
3185	У-2	№23	19.04.32	СССР	СССР-Ш570			
3186	У-2	№23	26.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ш593			
3187	У-2	№23	26.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ш594			
3188	У-2	№23	01.06.32	СССР	СССР-Ш600			
3189	У-2	№23	26.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ш595			
3190	У-2	№23	26.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ш596			
3191	У-2	№23	26.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ш597			
3192	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С1030			
3193	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3194	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-Ф75			
3195	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3196	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3197	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-Ш363			
3198	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3199	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С1031			
3230	У-2	№23	21.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ш580	СССР-С642		
3231	У-2	№23	21.05.32	СССР	СССР-Ш581	СССР-С840		
3232	У-2	№23	03.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш305			
3233	У-2	№23	03.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш306			
3234	У-2	№23	16.07.32	СССР	СССР-Ш631			
3235	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С481			
3236	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3237	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3238	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С482			
3239	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С905			
3240	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3241	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3242	У-2	№23	25.10.33	СССР	СССР-Н359	потерян 19.03.35		
3243	У-2	№23	25.10.33	СССР	СССР-Н360			
3244	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3245	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С547			
3246	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3247	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3248	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С1158			
3249	У-2	№23	28.04.32	СССР	СССР-Э17	СССР-Ш40		
3250	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С1159			
3251	У-2	№23	1932	СССР		НИИ ВВС слепой полет 10.32		
3252	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3253	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3254	У-2	№23	28.04.32	СССР	СССР-Э16	СССР-Ш39		
3279	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3293	У-2	№23	29.11.32	СССР	СССР-С202			
3294	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3295	У-2	№23	11.10.32	СССР	СССР-С165			
3296	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3297	У-2	№23	11.10.32	СССР	СССР-С166			
3298	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3299	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3300	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3301	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3302	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3303	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3304	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3305	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3306	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С1164			
3307	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3308	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3309	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3310	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3311	У-2	№23	11.10.32	СССР	СССР-С167			
3312	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3313	У-2	№23	11.10.32	СССР	СССР-С168			
3314	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3315	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3316	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А68			
3317	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А69			
3318	У-2АП	№23	1932	СССР				
3319	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А81	СССР-И12 Завод №29		
3320	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А82	СССР-С1160		
3321	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А83			
3322	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А84			
3323	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А85			
3324	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А86	потерян 21.05.34		
3325	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А87			
3326	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А88			
3327	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А89	потерян 02.05.34		
3328	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А90			
3329	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А91			
3330	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А92			
3331	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А93	потерян		
3332	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А94			
3333	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А95			
3334	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А96			
3335	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А97			
3336	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А98			
3337	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А99			
3338	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А100			
3339	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А101			
3340	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А102			
3341	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А103			
3342	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А104	потерян 11.02.34		
3343	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А105	потерян 26.09.33		
3344	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А106			
3345	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А107			
3346	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А108			
3347	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А109			
3348	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А110			
3349	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А111			
3350	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А112			
3351	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А113			
3352	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А114			
3353	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А115			
3354	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А116	потерян 13.04.33		
3355	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А117			
3356	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А118			
3357	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А119			
3358	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А120			
3359	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А121			
3360	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А122			
3361	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А123			
3362	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А124			
3363	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А125			
3364	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А126	СССР-Ш332		
3365	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А127			
3366	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А128			
3367	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А129	потерян 16.04.34		
3368	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А130			
3369	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А131			
3370	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А132	СССР-Ш776, СССР-А132		
3371	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А133			
3372	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А134	потерян 07.04.35		
3373	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А135			
3374	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А136	СССР-Ш777, СССР-А136		
3375	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А137			
3376	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А138			
3377	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А139			
3378	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А140			
3379	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А141			
3380	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А142	СССР-Л1424		
3381	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А143			
3382	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А144			
3383	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А145			
3384	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А146			
3385	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А147	СССР-Ш333		
3386	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А148	потерян 17.11.13		
3387	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А149			
3388	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А150			
3389	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А151			
3390	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А152			
3391	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А153			
3392	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А154			
3393	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А155			
3394	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А156			
3395	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А157			
3396	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А158			
3397	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А159			
3398	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А160			
3399	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А161			
3400	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А162			
3401	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А163			
3402	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А164			
3403	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А165			
3404	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А166			
3405	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А167			
3406	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А168			
3407	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А169			
3408	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А170			
3409	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А171			
3410	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А172			
3411	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А173			
3412	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А174			
3413	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А175			
3414	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А176			
3415	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А177			
3416	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А178			
3417	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А179	потерян 13.04.33		
3418	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А180			
3419	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А181	потерян 26.12.33		
3420	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А182			
3421	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А183			
3422	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А184			
3423	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А185			
3424	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А186	потерян 16.02.33		
3425	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А187			
3426	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А188			
3427	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А189			
3428	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А190			
3429	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А191	СССР-Ш778		
3430	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А192			
3431	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А193	потерян 07.04.33		
3432	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А194			
3433	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А195	СССР-С1135		
3434	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А196			
3435	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А197			
3436	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А198			
3437	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А199			
3438	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А200			
3439	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А201			
3440	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А202			
3441	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А203			
3442	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А204			
3443	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А205	СССР-Н205, СССР-С744		
3444	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А206			
3445	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А207			
3446	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А208			
3447	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А209			
3448	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А210			
3449	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А211	СССР-Ш334		
3450	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А212			
3451	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А213	потерян 05.05.34		
3452	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А214	СССР-Ш335		
3453	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А215			
3454	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А216			
3455	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А217			
3456	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А218	потерян 29.01.34		
3457	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А219			
3458	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А220			
3459	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А221			
3460	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А222			
3461	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А223			
3462	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А224			
3463	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А225	потерян 10.04.34		
3464	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А226			
3465	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А227			
3466	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А228			
3467	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А229			
3468	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А230			
3469	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А231			
3470	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А232	потерян 26.09.33		
3471	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А233			
3472	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А234			
3473	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А235			
3474	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А236			
3475	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А237			
3476	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А238			
3477	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А239	потерян 21.06.33		
3478	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А240			
3479	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А241			
3480	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А242			
3481	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А243			
3482	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А244			
3483	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А245	СССР-Л1426		
3484	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А246			
3485	У-2АП	№23	05.05.32	СССР	СССР-А247			
3486	У-2АП	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-А392			
3487	У-2АП	№23	1932	СССР				
3488	У-2АП	№23	1932	СССР				
3489	С-1	№23	1932	СССР		У-2 прототип С-1 испытания 09.32		
3490	У-2АП	№23	1932	СССР				
3491	У-2АП	№23	1932	СССР				
3492	У-2АП	№23	1932	СССР				
3493	У-2АП	№23	1932	СССР				
3494	У-2АП	№23	1932	СССР				
3495	У-2АП	№23	1932	СССР				
3496	У-2АП	№23	1932	СССР				
3497	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3498	У-2	№23	11.10.32	СССР	СССР-С169			
3499	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3500	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3501	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3502	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3503	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3504	У-2	№23	11.10.32	СССР	СССР-С170			
3505	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3506	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3507	У-2	№23	11.10.32	СССР	СССР-С171			
3508	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3509	У-2	№23	11.10.32	СССР	СССР-С172			
3510	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3511	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3512	У-2	№23	11.10.32	СССР	СССР-С173			
3513	У-2	№23	11.10.32	СССР	СССР-С174			
3514	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3515	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3516	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3517	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3518	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-П812			
3519	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3520	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3521	У-2	№23	27.11.32	СССР	СССР-Ш34	СССР-Т34		
3533	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3534	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3535	У-2	№23	20.11.32	СССР	СССР-С190			
3536	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3537	У-2	№23	20.11.32	СССР	СССР-С191			
3538	У-2	№23	03.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш258	потерян 12.04.34		
3539	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3540	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3541	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3542	У-2	№23	03.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш255			
3543	У-2	№23	03.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш263			
3544	У-2	№23	03.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш256			
3545	У-2	№23	15.08.32	СССР	СССР-С134			
3546	У-2	№23	03.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш267			
3547	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3548	У-2	№23	02.09.32	СССР	СССР-Э26			
3549	У-2	№23	27.08.32	СССР	СССР-С137			
3550	У-2	№23	03.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш262	СССР-Л1469		
3551	У-2	№23	03.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш268			
3552	У-2	№23	02.10.32	СССР	СССР-Ш282			
3553	У-2	№23	27.08.32	СССР	СССР-С136			
3554	У-2	№23	15.08.32	СССР	СССР-С135			
3555	У-2	№23	03.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш261			
3556	У-2	№23	03.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш257			
3557	У-2	№23	03.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш254	потерян 23.07.33		
3558	У-2	№23	03.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш264			
3559	У-2	№23	15.08.32	СССР	СССР-С133			
3560	У-2	№23	16.10.32	СССР	СССР-Ш290			
3561	У-2	№23	03.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш253			
3562	У-2	№23	02.10.32	СССР	СССР-Ш283			
3563	У-2	№23	03.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш307			
3564	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3565	У-2	№23	03.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш308			
3566	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3567	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3568	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3569	У-2	№23	16.10.32	СССР	СССР-Ш291			
3570	У-2	№23	17.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш323			
3571	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3572	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3573	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3574	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3575	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3576	У-2	№23	02.10.32	СССР	СССР-Ш284			
3577	У-2	№23	03.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш269			
3578	У-2	№23	14.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш281			
3579	У-2	№23	03.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш270			
3580	У-2	№23	17.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш324			
3581	У-2	№23	26.10.32	СССР	СССР-Ш294			
3582	У-2	№23	03.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш309			
3583	У-2	№23	26.10.32	СССР	СССР-Ш295			
3584	У-2	№23	26.10.32	СССР	СССР-Ш296			
3585	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3586	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3587	У-2	№23	02.10.32	СССР	СССР-Ш285			
3588	У-2	№23	14.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш279			
3589	У-2	№23	03.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш266			
3590	У-2	№23	03.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш310			
3591	У-2	№23	14.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш277			
3592	У-2	№23	03.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш311			
3593	У-2	№23	03.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш312			
3594	У-2	№23	14.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш280			
3595	У-2	№23	03.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш271			
3596	У-2	№23	03.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш265			
3597	У-2	№23	03.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш272			
3598	У-2	№23	03.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш259			
3599	У-2	№23	03.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш260	потерян 27.07.34		
3600	У-2	№23	16.10.32	СССР	СССР-Ш292			
3601	У-2	№23	03.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш273			
3602	У-2	№23	17.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш325			
3603	У-2	№23	03.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш313			
3604	У-2	№23	03.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш314			
3605	У-2	№23	02.10.32	СССР	СССР-Ш286			
3606	У-2	№23	26.10.32	СССР	СССР-Ш297			
3607	У-2	№23	03.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш274			
3608	У-2	№23	26.10.32	СССР	СССР-Ш298			
3609	У-2	№23	26.10.32	СССР	СССР-Ш299			
3610	У-2	№23	17.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш326			
3611	У-2	№23	16.10.32	СССР	СССР-Ш293			
3612	У-2	№23	26.10.32	СССР	СССР-Ш300			
3613	У-2	№23	26.10.32	СССР	СССР-Ш301			
3614	У-2	№23	21.07.33	СССР	СССР-Ш338			
3615	У-2	№23	27.11.32	СССР	СССР-Ш35			
3616	У-2	№23	03.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш315			
3617	У-2	№23	02.10.32	СССР	СССР-Ш287			
3618	У-2	№23	17.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш327			
3619	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3620	У-2	№23	14.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш276			
3621	У-2	№23	03.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш316			
3622	У-2	№23	21.07.33	СССР	СССР-Ш339			
3623	У-2	№23	14.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш275			
3624	У-2	№23	26.10.32	СССР	СССР-Ш302			
3625	У-2	№23	14.10.32	СССР	СССР-Ш288			
3626	У-2	№23	17.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш328			
3627	У-2	№23	14.09.32	СССР	СССР-Ш278			
3628	У-2	№23	14.10.32	СССР	СССР-Ш289			
3629	У-2	№23	03.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш317			
3630	У-2	№23	03.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш318			
3631	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3632	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3633	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3634	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С2586			
3635	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3636	У-2	№23	03.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ц7			
3637	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3638	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3639	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3640	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3641	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3642	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3643	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3644	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С2569			
3645	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3646	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3647	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3648	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3649	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3650	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3651	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3652	У-2	№23	20.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш319			
3653	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3654	У-2	№23	27.11.32	СССР	СССР-Ш51			
3672	У-2	№23	20.11.32	СССР	СССР-С192			
3673	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3674	У-2	№23	20.11.32	СССР	СССР-С193			
3675	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С934			
3676	У-2	№23	20.11.32	СССР	СССР-С194			
3677	У-2	№23	20.11.32	СССР	СССР-С195			
3678	У-2	№23	20.11.32	СССР	СССР-С196			
3679	У-2	№23	20.11.32	СССР	СССР-С197			
3680	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3681	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3682	У-2	№23	20.11.32	СССР	СССР-С198			
3683	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3684	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С267			
3685	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3686	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3687	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3688	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3689	У-2	№23	05.12.32	СССР	СССР-С209			
3690	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С268			
3691	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3692	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3693	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3694	У-2	№23	04.11.32	СССР	СССР-С186			
3695	У-2	№23	29.11.32	СССР	СССР-С203			
3696	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3697	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3698	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3699	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3700	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3701	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С327			
3702	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С307			
3703	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3704	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С328			
3705	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3706	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С329			
3707	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3708	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-П841			
3709	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3710	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С330			
3711	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3712	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3713	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С331			
3714	У-2	№23	04.11.32	СССР	СССР-С187			
3715	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С308			
3716	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3717	У-2	№23	26.10.32	СССР	СССР-С175			
3718	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3719	У-2	№23	26.10.32	СССР	СССР-С176			
3720	У-2	№23	31.10.32	СССР	СССР-С181			
3721	У-2	№23	31.10.32	СССР	СССР-С184			
3722	У-2	№23	31.10.32	СССР	СССР-С185			
3723	У-2	№23	31.10.32	СССР	СССР-С182			
3724	У-2	№23	26.10.32	СССР	СССР-С177			
3725	У-2	№23	26.10.32	СССР	СССР-С178			
3726	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3727	У-2	№23	26.10.32	СССР	СССР-С179			
3728	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3729	У-2	№23	31.10.32	СССР	СССР-С183			
3730	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3731	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3732	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3733	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3734	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3735	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3736	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-П849			
3777	У-2	№23	18.09.32	СССР	СССР-	фото ЦВМА		
3778	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С2577	эталон		
3779	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3780	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3781	У-2	№23	20.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш52			
3782	У-2	№23	15.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш53			
3783	У-2	№23	20.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш54			
3784	У-2	№23	31.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш55			
3785	У-2	№23	31.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш56			
3786	У-2	№23	31.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш57	СССР-С57		
3787	У-2	№23	20.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш58			
3788	У-2	№23	31.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш59			
3789	У-2	№23	31.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш60			
3790	У-2	№23	20.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш61			
3791	У-2	№23	09.02.33	СССР	СССР-Ш62			
3792	У-2	№23	20.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш63			
3793	У-2	№23	03.06.33	СССР	СССР-Ш64			
3794	У-2	№23	10.01.33	СССР	СССР-Ш65			
3795	У-2	№23	17.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш66			
3796	У-2	№23	17.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш67			
3797	У-2	№23	31.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш68			
3798	У-2	№23	27.11.32	СССР	СССР-Ш69			
3799	У-2	№23	17.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш70			
3800	У-2	№23	17.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш71			
3801	У-2	№23	31.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш72	потерян 05.07.33		
3802	У-2	№23	31.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш73			
3803	У-2	№23	17.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш74			
3804	У-2	№23	17.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш75			
3805	У-2	№23	21.07.33	СССР	СССР-Ш76			
3806	У-2	№23	20.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш77			
3807	У-2	№23	27.11.32	СССР	СССР-Ш78			
3808	У-2	№23	31.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш79			
3809	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С309			
3810	У-2	№23	1932	СССР				
3811	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С310			
3812	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С332			
3813	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С407			
3814	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С406			
3815	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С311			
3816	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С312			
3817	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С313			
3818	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С314			
3819	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С315			
3820	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С316			
3821	У-2	№23	22.02.33	СССР	СССР-С217			
3822	У-2	№23	27.03.33	СССР	СССР-И19	СССР-С2573		
3823	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С337			
3824	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С3916			
3825	У-2	№23	14.12.32	СССР	СССР-С211			
3826	У-2	№23	14.12.32	СССР	СССР-С212			
3827	У-2	№23	08.12.32	СССР	СССР-С210			
3828	У-2	№23	29.11.32	СССР	СССР-С199	СССР-Х42		
3829	У-2	№23	09.11.32	СССР	СССР-Л835			
3830	У-2	№23	05.12.32	СССР	СССР-С208			
3831	У-2	№23	14.12.32	СССР	СССР-С213			
3832	У-2	№23	29.11.32	СССР	СССР-С204			
3833	У-2	№23	1932	СССР	СССР-С333			
3834	У-2	№23	29.11.32	СССР	СССР-С201			
3835	У-2	№23	14.12.32	СССР	СССР-С214			
3836	У-2	№23	29.11.32	СССР	СССР-С205			
3837	У-2	№23	29.11.32	СССР	СССР-С200			
3838	У-2	№23	05.12.32	СССР	СССР-С206			
3839	У-2	№23	05.12.32	СССР	СССР-С207			
3840	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С935			
3841	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С936			
3842	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С937			
3843	У-2	№23	14.01.33	СССР	СССР-С216			
3844	У-2	№23	21.07.33	СССР	СССР-Ш82			
3845	У-2	№23	17.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш83			
3846	У-2	№23	21.07.33	СССР	СССР-Ш84			
3847	У-2	№23	19.01.33	СССР	СССР-Л836			
3848	У-2	№23	03.03.34	СССР	СССР-С334			
3849	У-2	№23	04.07.33	СССР	СССР-Ш86	СССР-Л977		
3850	У-2	№23	10.01.33	СССР	СССР-Ш87			
3851	У-2	№23	17.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш88			
3852	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-Ш89?			
3853	У-2	№23	21.07.33	СССР	СССР-Ш90			
3854	У-2	№23	10.01.33	СССР	СССР-Ш91			
3855	У-2	№23	17.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш92			
3856	У-2	№23	10.01.33	СССР	СССР-Ш93			
3857	У-2	№23	10.01.33	СССР	СССР-Ш94	потерян 26.11.34		
3858	У-2	№23	10.01.33	СССР	СССР-Ш95			
3859	У-2	№23	19.01.33	СССР	СССР-Л837	потерян		
3860	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
3861	У-2	№23	17.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш98			
3862	У-2	№23	19.01.33	СССР	СССР-Л838	СССР-Т838		
3863	У-2	№23	22.09.33	СССР	СССР-Ш80			
3864	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
3865	У-2	№23	03.06.33	СССР	СССР-Ш101			
3866	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-Э32	СССР-С425		
3867	У-2	№23	27.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш107			
3868	У-2	№23	15.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш102	СССР-Л842		
3869	У-2	№23	27.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш103			
3870	У-2	№23	17.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш104			
3871	У-2	№23	15.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш105			
3931	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-982			
3932	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
3933	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
3934	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
3935	У-2	№23	1933	СССР		фото ЦВМА		
3936	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
3937	У-2	№23	1933	СССР		фото ЦВМА		
3985	У-2	№23	1933	СССР		фото ЦВМА		
4002	У-2	№23	15.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш108			
4003	У-2	№23	20.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш109			
4004	У-2	№23	22.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш110	СССР-С641		
4005	У-2	№23	15.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш111			
4006	У-2	№23	10.01.33	СССР	СССР-Ш112			
4007	У-2	№23	17.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш113			
4008	У-2	№23	20.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш114			
4009	У-2	№23	15.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш115			
4010	У-2	№23	03.06.33	СССР	СССР-Ш116			
4011	У-2	№23	31.12.32	СССР	СССР-Ш117			
4012	У-2	№23	10.01.33	СССР	СССР-Ш118			
4013	У-2	№23	15.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш119			
4014	У-2	№23	10.01.33	СССР	СССР-Ш120			
4015	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4016	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4017	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4018	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4019	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4020	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С2574			
4021	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4022	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4023	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4024	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4025	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4026	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4027	У-2	№23	15.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш121			
4028	У-2	№23	03.06.33	СССР	СССР-Ш122			
4029	У-2	№23	09.02.33	СССР	СССР-Ш123			
4030	У-2	№23	03.06.33	СССР	СССР-Ш124			
4031	У-2	№23	09.02.33	СССР	СССР-Ш125			
4032	У-2	№23	10.01.33	СССР	СССР-Ш126			
4033	У-2	№23	09.02.33	СССР	СССР-Ш127			
4034	У-2	№23	10.01.33	СССР	СССР-Ш128			
4035	У-2	№23	03.06.33	СССР	СССР-Ш129			
4036	У-2	№23	03.06.33	СССР	СССР-Ш130			
4037	У-2	№23	17.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш131			
4038	У-2	№23	09.02.33	СССР	СССР-Ш132			
4039	У-2	№23	17.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш133			
4040	У-2	№23	15.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш134			
4041	У-2	№23	17.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш135			
4042	У-2	№23	14.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш136			
4043	У-2	№23	03.06.33	СССР	СССР-Ш137			
4044	У-2	№23	09.02.33	СССР	СССР-Ш138			
4045	У-2	№23	03.06.33	СССР	СССР-Ш139			
4046	У-2	№23	22.02.33	СССР	СССР-Ш140			
4078	У-2	№23	03.07.33	СССР	СССР-Ш141	СССР-Э141, СССР-С2595		
4079	У-2	№23	09.02.33	СССР	СССР-Ш142			
4080	У-2	№23	15.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш143			
4081	У-2	№23	19.08.33	СССР	СССР-Л994	СССР-Т994		
4082	У-2	№23	17.04.33	СССР	СССР-Л839	СССР-N145, СССР-Ш145		
4083	У-2	№23	15.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш146	СССР-С964		
4084	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-Ш147			
4085	У-2	№23	09.02.33	СССР	СССР-Ш158			
4086	У-2	№23	11.05.33	СССР	СССР-Ш159			
4087	У-2	№23	09.02.33	СССР	СССР-Ш150			
4088	У-2	№23	03.06.33	СССР	СССР-Ш151			
4089	У-2	№23	09.02.33	СССР	СССР-Ш152	СССР-Э141, СССР-С983		
4090	У-2	№23	09.02.33	СССР	СССР-Ш153			
4091	У-2	№23	27.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш154			
4092	У-2	№23	09.02.33	СССР	СССР-Ш155			
4093	У-2	№23	03.06.33	СССР	СССР-Ш156			
4094	У-2	№23	03.06.33	СССР	СССР-Ш157			
4095	У-2	№23	27.03.33	СССР	СССР-Ш158			
4113	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С483			
4114	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4115	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С1157			
4116	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4117	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4118	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4119	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4120	У-2	№23	16.06.33	СССР	СССР-Н19	Полярная авиация		
4121	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4122	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4123	У-2	№23	16.05.33	СССР	СССР-И24			
4124	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4125	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4126	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4127	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4128	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4129	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4130	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4131	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А263			
4132	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А264			
4133	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А265			
4134	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А266			
4135	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А267			
4136	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А268			
4137	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А269			
4138	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А270			
4139	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А271			
4140	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А272			
4141	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А273			
4142	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А274			
4143	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А275			
4144	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А276	потерян 25.06.33		
4145	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А277			
4146	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А278			
4147	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А279			
4148	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А280			
4149	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А281			
4150	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А282			
4151	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А283			
4152	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А284			
4153	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А285			
4154	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А286			
4155	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А287			
4156	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А288			
4157	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А289			
4158	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А290			
4159	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А291			
4160	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А292			
4161	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А293			
4162	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А294			
4163	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А295			
4164	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А296			
4165	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А297			
4166	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А298			
4167	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А299			
4168	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А300			
4169	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А301			
4170	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А302			
4171	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А303			
4172	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А304			
4173	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А305			
4174	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А306			
4175	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А307			
4176	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А308			
4177	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А309			
4178	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А310			
4179	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А311			
4180	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А312			
4181	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А313			
4182	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А314			
4183	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А315			
4184	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А316			
4185	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А317			
4186	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А318			
4187	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А319			
4188	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А320			
4189	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А321			
4190	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А322			
4191	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А323			
4192	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А324			
4193	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А325			
4194	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А326			
4195	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А327			
4196	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А328			
4197	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А329			
4198	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А330			
4199	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А331			
4200	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А332			
4201	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А333			
4202	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А334			
4203	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А335			
4204	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А336			
4205	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А337			
4206	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А338			
4207	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А339	потерян 02.08.34		
4208	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А340			
4209	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А341			
4210	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А342			
4211	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А343			
4212	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А344			
4213	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А345			
4214	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А346			
4215	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А347			
4216	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А348			
4217	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А349			
4218	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А350			
4219	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А351	потерян 11.03.34		
4220	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А352			
4221	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А353			
4222	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А354			
4223	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А355	потерян 25.06.33		
4224	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А356			
4225	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А357			
4226	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А358			
4227	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А359			
4228	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А360			
4229	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А361			
4230	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А362			
4231	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А363			
4232	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А364	потерян 29.03.34		
4233	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А365			
4234	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А366			
4235	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А367			
4236	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А368			
4237	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А369			
4238	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А370			
4239	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А371			
4240	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А372			
4241	У-2АП	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-А			
4242	У-2АП	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-А			
4243	У-2АП	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-А			
4244	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А383			
4245	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А384	потерян 13.08.33		
4246	У-2АП	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-А			
4247	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А373	СССР-Л985		
4248	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А374	СССР-Л986		
4249	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А375	СССР-Л987		
4250	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А376			
4251	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А377	СССР-Л988		
4252	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А378			
4253	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А379	СССР-Л989		
4254	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А380			
4255	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А381			
4256	У-2АП	№23	20.02.33	СССР	СССР-А382			
4257	У-2	№23	25.04.33	СССР	СССР-Х5			
4258	У-2	№23	25.04.33	СССР	СССР-Х4	СССР-C633		
4297	У-2	№23	04.03.34	СССР	СССР-С335			
4298	У-2	№23	11.05.33	СССР	СССР-С223			
4299	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С548			
4300	У-2	№23	04.03.34	СССР	СССР-С336			
4301	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С1145			
4302	У-2	№23	27.12.33	СССР	СССР-С304			
4303	У-2	№23	11.05.33	СССР	СССР-С222			
4304	У-2	№23	04.03.34	СССР	СССР-С338			
4305	У-2	№23	14.10.33	СССР	СССР-С269			
4306	У-2	№23	04.03.34	СССР	СССР-С339			
4307	У-2	№23		СССР				
4308	У-2	№23		СССР				
4309	У-2	№23		СССР				
4310	У-2	№23		СССР				
4311	У-2	№23		СССР				
4312	У-2	№23		СССР				
4313	У-2	№23		СССР				
4314	У-2	№23		СССР				
4315	У-2	№23		СССР				
4316	У-2	№23	1933	СССР		испытание окраской		
4346	У-2	№23	09.11.34	СССР	СССР-С549			
4347	У-2	№23	09.11.34	СССР	СССР-С550			
4348	У-2	№23	14.10.33	СССР	СССР-С270			
4349	У-2	№23	17.07.33	СССР	СССР-С232			
4350	У-2	№23	17.07.33	СССР	СССР-С233			
4351	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С579			
4352	У-2	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-С341			
4353	У-2	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-С342			
4354	У-2	№23	09.11.34	СССР	СССР-С551			
4355	У-2	№23	04.07.33	СССР	СССР-С228			
4356	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4357	У-2	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-С343			
4358	У-2	№23	09.11.34	СССР	СССР-С552			
4359	У-2	№23	05.06.33	СССР	СССР-С227			
4360	У-2	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-С344			
4361	У-2	№23	09.11.34	СССР	СССР-С553			
4362	У-2	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-С345			
4363	У-2	№23	27.12.33	СССР	СССР-С305			
4364	У-2	№23	07.05.33	СССР	СССР-С234			
4365	У-2	№23	17.07.33	СССР	СССР-			
4366	У-2	№23	27.12.33	СССР	СССР-С306			
4367	У-2	№23	14.10.33	СССР	СССР-С271			
4368	У-2	№23	09.11.34	СССР	СССР-С554			
4369	У-2	№23	29.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л981	СССР-Т981		
4370	У-2	№23	03.05.33	СССР	СССР-Ш330			
4371	У-2	№23	04.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л978	потерян 27.03.34		
4372	У-2	№23	29.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л982	потерян 18.06.34		
4373	У-2	№23	29.07.33	СССР	СССР-л983			
4374	У-2	№23	04.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л979			
4375	У-2	№23	04.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л980			
4376	У-2	№23	15.06.33	СССР	СССР-Л840	СССР-N840		
4377	У-2	№23	11.09.83	СССР	СССР-Л849	потерян 05.11.33		
4378	У-2	№23	05.06.33	СССР	СССР-С226			
4379	У-2	№23	08.06.33	СССР	СССР-Л852			
4380	У-2	№23	27.05.33	СССР	СССР-K841	СССР-И34		
4381	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4382	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4383	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4384	У-2	№23	17.07.33	СССР	СССР-С235			
4385	У-2	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-С346			
4386	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-Л849			
4387	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4388	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4389	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4390	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4391	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4392	У-2	№23	02.06.33	СССР	СССР-Н14	Полярная авиация		
4393	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4394	У-2	№23	29.07.33	СССР	СССР-А389			
4395	У-2	№23	02.06.33	СССР	СССР-Н13	Полярная авиация		
4396	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4397	У-2	№23	02.06.33	СССР	СССР-Н12	Полярная авиация потерян 05.01.35		
4398	У-2	№23	02.06.33	СССР	СССР-Н15	Полярная авиация		
4399	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4400	У-2	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-С347			
4401	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4402	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4403	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4404	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4405	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4406	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4407	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4408	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4409	У-2	№23	25.07.33	СССР	СССР-Л847	СССР-Н847, СССР-А388, СССР-Т388		
4410	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4411	У-2	№23	29.07.33	СССР	СССР-А390			
4423	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-Л853			
4449	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С2575			
4482	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С555			
4526	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4562	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-И218			
4563	У-2	№23	11.07.33	СССР	СССР-Э164	списан 27.09.36		
4564	У-2	№23	14.11.33	СССР	СССР-Ш165	СССР-Л1403		
4565	У-2	№23	25.07.33	СССР	СССР-А385			
4566	У-2	№23	14.11.33	СССР	СССР-Ш166	СССР-Л1404 потерян 09.09.33		
4567	У-2	№23	25.07.33	СССР	СССР-А386	СССР-Т386		
4568	У-2	№23	25.07.33	СССР	СССР-А387	СССР-Т387		
4569	У-2	№23	17.08.33	СССР	СССР-Э855	СССР-Л855		
4570	У-2	№23	08.12.33	СССР	СССР-Л856			
4571	У-2	№23	14.11.33	СССР	СССР-Ш159	СССР-Л1405		
4572	У-2	№23	14.11.33	СССР	СССР-Ш160	СССР-Л1406		
4573	У-2	№23	14.11.33	СССР	СССР-Ш161	СССР-Л1407 потерян 05.05.34		
4574	У-2	№23	14.11.33	СССР	СССР-Ш162	СССР-Л1408		
4575	У-2	№23	14.11.33	СССР	СССР-Ш163	СССР-Л1409		
4576	У-2	№23	22.07.33	СССР	СССР-С242			
4577	У-2	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-С348			
4578	У-2	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-С349			
4579	У-2	№23	22.07.33	СССР	СССР-С243			
4580	У-2	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-С340			
4581	У-2	№23	02.08.33	СССР	СССР-С252			
4582	У-2	№23	22.07.33	СССР	СССР-С244			
4583	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С938			
4584	У-2	№23	10.09.33	СССР	СССР-С257			
4585	У-2	№23	08.03.34	СССР	СССР-С350			
4586	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С939			
4587	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4588	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4589	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4590	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4591	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4592	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4593	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4594	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4595	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4596	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С1063			
4597	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4598	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4599	У-2	№23	29.07.33	СССР	СССР-А391			
4600	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4601	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4602	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4603	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4604	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4605	У-2	№23	25.06.33	СССР	СССР-И25			
4606	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4607	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4608	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4609	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4610	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4611	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4612	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4613	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4614	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4615	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4629	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-П814			
4647	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-П836			
4658	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-И118			
4669	У-2	№23	08.03.34	СССР	СССР-С351			
4681	У-2	№23	17.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л998			
4682	У-2	№23	14.11.33	СССР	СССР-Л1410	потерян 		
4683	У-2	№23	17.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л999			
4684	У-2	№23	05.09.33	СССР	СССР-Э27			
4685	У-2	№23	14.08.33	СССР	СССР-Л992			
4686	У-2	№23	02.08.33	СССР	СССР-Л984			
4687	У-2	№23	16.08.33	СССР	СССР-Л993			
4688	У-2	№23	25.07.33	СССР	СССР-С963			
4689	У-2	№23	08.08.33	СССР	СССР-Ш341	СССР-С671		
4690	У-2	№23	14.11.33	СССР	СССР-Л1411	потерян 		
4691	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4692	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4693	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4694	У-2	№23	27.12.33	СССР	СССР-С319			
4695	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С617			
4696	У-2	№23	04.10.33	СССР	СССР-С266			
4697	У-2	№23	08.03.34	СССР	СССР-С352			
4698	У-2	№23	27.12.33	СССР	СССР-С317			
4699	У-2	№23	22.07.33	СССР	СССР-С245			
4700	У-2	№23	22.07.33	СССР	СССР-С246			
4701	У-2	№23	27.12.33	СССР	СССР-С320			
4702	У-2	№23	08.03.34	СССР	СССР-С353			
4703	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С745			
4704	У-2	№23	22.07.33	СССР	СССР-С239			
4705	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4706	У-2	№23	04.12.33	СССР	СССР-С289			
4707	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С746			
4708	У-2	№23	22.07.33	СССР	СССР-С247			
4709	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С940			
4710	У-2	№23	22.07.33	СССР	СССР-С248			
4711	У-2	№23	27.12.33	СССР	СССР-С321			
4712	У-2	№23	22.07.33	СССР	СССР-С249			
4713	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-И174			
4714	У-2	№23	08.03.34	СССР	СССР-С354			
4715	У-2	№23	22.07.33	СССР	СССР-С250			
4716	У-2	№23	04.08.33	СССР	СССР-С240			
4717	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4718	У-2	№23	22.07.33	СССР	СССР-С251			
4719	У-2	№23	04.12.33	СССР	СССР-С291			
4720	У-2	№23	04.08.33	СССР	СССР-С241			
4721	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4722	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-Л1482	СССР-Т1482		
4723	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С941			
4724	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С889			
4725	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С1037			
4726	У-2	№23	09.11.34	СССР	СССР-С556			
4727	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С1120			
4728	У-2	№23	27.12.33	СССР	СССР-С318			
4729	У-2	№23	09.11.34	СССР	СССР-С557			
4730	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4731	У-2	№23	04.12.33	СССР	СССР-С290			
4732	У-2	№23	09.03.34	СССР	СССР-С355			
4733	У-2	№23	05.08.34	СССР	СССР-С470			
4734	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4735	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4736	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4737	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4738	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4739	У-2	№23	09.03.34	СССР	СССР-С356			
4782	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4809	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-П825			
4810	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4811	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4812	У-2	№23	15.08.33	СССР	СССР-Л857	СССР-Т857		
4813	У-2	№23	29.08.33	СССР	СССР-Э858	СССР-Л858, СССР-Т858		
4814	У-2	№23	11.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л859			
4815	У-2	№23	11.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л860			
4816	У-2	№23	11.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л861	потерян 05.05.34		
4817	У-2	№23	11.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л862			
4818	У-2	№23	11.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л863			
4819	У-2	№23	11.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л864			
4820	У-2	№23	11.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л865			
4821	У-2	№23	11.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л866			
4822	У-2	№23	11.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л867			
4823	У-2	№23	11.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л868			
4824	У-2	№23	11.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л869			
4825	У-2	№23	11.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л870			
4826	У-2	№23	11.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л871			
4827	У-2	№23	11.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л872	СССР-С1169		
4828	У-2	№23	11.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л873	СССР-Т873		
4829	У-2	№23	11.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л874			
4830	У-2	№23	11.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л875	СССР-Т875, СССР-С1170		
4831	У-2	№23	11.09.33	СССР	СССР-Л876	потерян 26.03.34		
4832	У-2	№23	04.09.33	СССР	СССР-Ш350	СССР-П16		
4833	У-2	№23	17.10.33	СССР	СССР-Ш357			
4834	У-2	№23	04.09.33	СССР	СССР-Ш351			
4835	У-2	№23	04.09.33	СССР	СССР-Ш352			
4836	У-2	№23	04.09.33	СССР	СССР-Ш353			
4837	У-2	№23	28.08.33	СССР	СССР-Ш347			
4838	У-2	№23	28.08.33	СССР	СССР-Ш346	СССР-М27, СССР-Л1437, СССР-Т1437		
4839	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4840	У-2	№23	28.08.33	СССР	СССР-Ш348			
4841	У-2	№23	04.09.33	СССР	СССР-Ш355			
4842	У-2	№23	04.09.33	СССР	СССР-Ш356			
4843	У-2	№23	08.03.34	СССР	СССР-С357			
4854	У-2	№23	08.03.34	СССР	СССР-С358			
4855	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С942			
4856	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4857	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С1177			
4858	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С943			
4859	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4860	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4861	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С944			
4862	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4863	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4864	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4865	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4866	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4867	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4868	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-П850			
4869	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4870	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4871	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4872	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4873	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4874	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4875	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4876	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4877	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4878	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С945			
4879	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4880	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4881	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4882	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4883	У-2	№23	08.03.34	СССР	СССР-С359			
4884	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С629			
4885	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4886	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4887	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С467			
4888	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4889	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4890	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С946			
4891	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С947			
4892	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4893	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С948			
4894	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4895	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4896	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4897	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4898	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4899	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4900	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4901	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4902	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4903	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4904	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4920	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4940	У-2	№23	31.08.33	СССР	СССР-Н18	Полярная авиация потерян 05.01.35		
4951	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4987	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
4988	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш391			
4989	У-2	№23	25.10.33	СССР	СССР-Л883	СССР-Т883		
4990	У-2	№23	25.10.33	СССР	СССР-Л884			
4991	У-2	№23	16.12.33	СССР	СССР-Ш367			
4992	У-2	№23	25.10.33	СССР	СССР-Л886	СССР-Т886		
4993	У-2	№23	25.10.33	СССР	СССР-Л887			
4994	У-2	№23	09.01.34	СССР	СССР-Л888			
4995	У-2	№23	23.04.34	СССР	СССР-Л889			
4996	У-2	№23	16.12.33	СССР	СССР-Ш368			
4997	У-2	№23	05.12.33	СССР	СССР-Л891	СССР-П17		
4998	У-2	№23	25.10.33	СССР	СССР-Л892			
4999	У-2	№23	11.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш381			
5000	У-2	№23	15.11.33	СССР	СССР-Л894			
5001	У-2	№23	09.01.34	СССР	СССР-Л895			
5002	У-2	№23	09.01.34	СССР	СССР-Л896			
5003	У-2	№23	09.01.34	СССР	СССР-Л897			
5004	У-2	№23	01.01.34	СССР	СССР-Ш371			
5005	У-2	№23	15.11.33	СССР	СССР-Л899	СССР-Т899		
5006	У-2	№23	15.11.33	СССР	СССР-Л900	СССР-Т900		
5007	У-2	№23	09.01.34	СССР	СССР-Л901			
5008	У-2	№23	11.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш390			
5009	У-2	№23	14.12.33	СССР	СССР-Ш364			
5010	У-2	№23	11.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш382			
5011	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш167			
5012	У-2	№23	22.11.33	СССР	СССР-Ш168			
5013	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш169			
5014	У-2	№23	22.11.33	СССР	СССР-Ш170			
5015	У-2	№23	16.12.33	СССР	СССР-Ш369			
5016	У-2	№23	05.12.33	СССР	СССР-Л1412	СССР-Т1412		
5017	У-2	№23	14.12.33	СССР	СССР-Ш365			
5018	У-2	№23	16.12.33	СССР	СССР-Ш370			
5019	У-2	№23	11.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш383			
5020	У-2	№23	14.12.33	СССР	СССР-Ш366			
5021	У-2	№23	22.12.33	СССР	СССР-И29	СССР-С876		
5022	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С572			
5023	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5024	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5025	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С608			
5026	У-2	№23	27.12.33	СССР	СССР-С322			
5027	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5028	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С1006			
5029	У-2	№23	29.09.33	СССР	СССР-С262			
5030	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5031	У-2	№23	09.03.34	СССР	СССР-С360			
5032	У-2	№23	04.12.33	СССР	СССР-С292			
5033	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5034	У-2	№23	29.09.33	СССР	СССР-С263			
5035	У-2	№23	27.12.33	СССР	СССР-С323			
5036	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С1007			
5037	У-2	№23	05.08.34	СССР	СССР-С471			
5038	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С609			
5039	У-2	№23	29.09.33	СССР	СССР-С264			
5040	У-2	№23	08.12.33	СССР	СССР-С296			
5041	У-2	№23	29.09.33	СССР	СССР-С265			
5042	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5043	У-2	№23	09.03.34	СССР	СССР-С361			
5057	У-2	№23	26.05.34	СССР	СССР-С416			
5058	У-2	№23	07.03.34	СССР	СССР-С408			
5059	У-2	№23	09.11.34	СССР	СССР-С558			
5060	У-2	№23	09.10.35	СССР	СССР-С899			
5061	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С3898			
5062	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С3899			
5063	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5064	У-2	№23	09.11.34	СССР	СССР-С559			
5065	У-2	№23	15.10.33	СССР	СССР-С272			
5066	У-2	№23	26.05.34	СССР	СССР-С417			
5067	У-2	№23	26.05.34	СССР	СССР-С418			
5068	У-2	№23	15.10.33	СССР	СССР-С273			
5069	У-2	№23	15.10.33	СССР	СССР-С274			
5070	У-2	№23	15.10.33	СССР	СССР-С275			
5071	У-2	№23	09.03.34	СССР	СССР-С262			
5072	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5073	У-2	№23	23.05.34	СССР	СССР-С414			
5074	У-2	№23	13.11.33	СССР	СССР-С281			
5075	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С747			
5076	У-2	№23	04.12.33	СССР	СССР-С293			
5077	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5078	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С748			
5079	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5080	У-2	№23	04.12.33	СССР	СССР-С294			
5081	У-2	№23	09.03.34	СССР	СССР-С410			
5082	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С749			
5083	У-2	№23	09.03.34	СССР	СССР-С363			
5084	У-2	№23	09.03.34	СССР	СССР-С364			
5085	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С659			
5086	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5087	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5088	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5089	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5090	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5091	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5092	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С750			
5093	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5094	У-2	№23	05.10.34	СССР	СССР-С507			
5095	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5096	У-2	№23	09.11.34	СССР	СССР-С560			
5097	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5098	У-2	№23	13.11.33	СССР	СССР-С282			
5117	У-2	№23	04.12.33	СССР	СССР-С295			
5118	У-2	№23	15.10.33	СССР	СССР-С276			
5119	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5120	У-2	№23	15.10.33	СССР	СССР-С277			
5121	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5122	У-2	№23	15.10.33	СССР	СССР-С278			
5123	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5124	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С660			
5135	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш392			
5136	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5137	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5138	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5139	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5140	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С661			
5141	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5142	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5143	У-2	№23	08.03.34	СССР	СССР-С365			
5144	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5145	У-2	№23	11.03.34	СССР	СССР-С366			
5146	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5147	У-2	№23	05.12.33	СССР	СССР-Л906	СССР-Т906		
5148	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5149	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-С677			
5150	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5151	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5152	У-2	№23	09.01.34	СССР	СССР-Л907			
5153	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5154	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5155	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5156	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5157	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5158	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5159	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5160	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5161	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5162	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5163	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5176	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5190	У-2	№23	11.03.34	СССР	СССР-С368			
5191	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5192	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5193	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5194	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5195	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5196	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5197	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5198	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5199	У-2	№23	25.12.33	СССР	СССР-И30			
5200	У-2	№23	25.12.33	СССР	СССР-И31			
5201	У-2	№23	25.12.33	СССР	СССР-			
5202	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5203	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5204	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5205	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5206	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5207	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5208	У-2	№23	14.03.34	СССР	СССР-С369			
5209	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5210	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5211	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5212	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5213	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5214	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5215	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5216	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5217	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-К184			
5218	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5219	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5220	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5221	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5222	У-2	№23	1933	СССР	СССР-И125			
5250	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш171			
5251	У-2	№23	1933	СССР				
5252	У-2	№23	13.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш172	потерян 15.05.34		
5253	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш173			
5254	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш174			
5255	У-2	№23	13.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш175			
5256	У-2	№23	13.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш176			
5257	У-2	№23	05.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш177			
5258	У-2	№23	21.01.34	СССР	СССР-Ш178			
5259	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш179			
5260	У-2	№23	31.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш180			
5261	У-2	№23	05.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш181			
5262	У-2	№23	13.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш182			
5263	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш183			
5264	У-2	№23	13.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш184			
5265	У-2	№23	13.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш185			
5266	У-2	№23	13.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш186			
5267	У-2	№23	04.01.34	СССР	СССР-Ш187			
5268	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш188			
5269	У-2	№23	13.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш189			
5270	У-2	№23	11.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш190			
5271	У-2	№23	13.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш191	потерян 26.02.35		
5272	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш192	146-й ИАП		
5273	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш193			
5274	У-2	№23	31.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш194			
5275	У-2	№23	05.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш195			
5276	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш196			
5277	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш197			
5278	У-2	№23	26.01.34	СССР	СССР-Ш198			
5279	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш199	СССР-Л1470		
5280	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш200			
5281	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш201			
5282	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш202			
5283	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш203			
5284	У-2	№23	09.01.34	СССР	СССР-Л908			
5285	У-2	№23	09.01.34	СССР	СССР-Л909			
5286	У-2	№23	09.01.34	СССР	СССР-Л910	потерян 05.05.34		
5287	У-2	№23	09.01.34	СССР	СССР-Л911			
5288	У-2	№23	09.01.34	СССР	СССР-Л912			
5289	У-2	№23	09.01.34	СССР	СССР-Л913			
5290	У-2	№23	09.01.34	СССР	СССР-Л914			
5291	У-2	№23	09.01.34	СССР	СССР-Л915			
5292	У-2	№23	09.01.34	СССР	СССР-Л916			
5293	У-2	№23	09.01.34	СССР	СССР-Л917			
5294	У-2	№23	09.01.34	СССР	СССР-Л918			
5295	У-2	№23	09.01.34	СССР	СССР-Л919			
5296	У-2	№23	09.01.34	СССР	СССР-Л920			
5297	У-2	№23	26.01.34	СССР	СССР-Ш921			
5298	У-2	№23	05.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш922			
5299	У-2	№23	09.01.34	СССР	СССР-Л923			
5300	У-2	№23	21.01.34	СССР	СССР-Ш924	СССР-Л925		
5301	У-2	№23	09.01.34	СССР	СССР-			
5302	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш393			
5303	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш394			
5304	У-2	№23	11.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш384			
5305	У-2	№23	09.01.34	СССР	СССР-Л929			
5306	У-2	№23	05.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш374			
5307	У-2	№23	11.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш385			
5308	У-2	№23	09.01.34	СССР	СССР-Л932			
5309	У-2	№23	09.01.34	СССР	СССР-Л939			
5310	У-2	№23	11.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш386			
5311	У-2	№23	10.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш380			
5312	У-2	№23	05.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш375			
5313	У-2	№23	05.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш376			
5314	У-2	№23	11.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш387			
5315	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш395			
5316	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш396			
5317	У-2	№23	05.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш377			
5318	У-2	№23	11.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш388			
5319	У-2	№23	11.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш389			
5320	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш397			
5321	У-2	№23	09.01.34	СССР	СССР-Л1413			
5322	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш398			
5323	У-2	№23	11.05.34	СССР	СССР-С413			
5324	У-2	№23	21.01.34	СССР	СССР-Ш373	СССР-Л1450		
5325	У-2	№23	14.03.34	СССР	СССР-С370			
5326	У-2	№23	03.09.34	СССР	СССР-С478			
5327	У-2	№23	08.03.34	СССР	СССР-С371			
5328	У-2	№23	23.05.34	СССР	СССР-С415			
5329	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С1038			
5330	У-2	№23	08.03.34	СССР	СССР-С372			
5331	У-2	№23	08.03.34	СССР	СССР-С373			
5332	У-2	№23	29.05.34	СССР	СССР-С419			
5333	У-2	№23	09.01.35	СССР	СССР-С610			
5334	У-2	№23	27.06.34	СССР	СССР-С420			
5335	У-2	№23	29.05.34	СССР	СССР-С421			
5336	У-2	№23	29.05.34	СССР	СССР-			
5337	У-2	№23	27.06.34	СССР	СССР-С433			
5338	У-2	№23	14.03.34	СССР	СССР-С374			
5339	У-2	№23	03.09.34	СССР	СССР-С479			
5340	У-2	№23	1934	СССР		потерян завод №21		
5341	У-2	№23	02.02.34	СССР	СССР-			
5356	АП	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-А400			
5357	АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А401			
5358	АП	№23	27.07.34	СССР	СССР-Л1445			
5385	У-2	№23	14.03.34	СССР	СССР-С376			
5386	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5387	У-2	№23	14.03.34	СССР	СССР-С375			
5388	У-2	№23	14.03.34	СССР	СССР-С377			
5389	У-2	№23	09.01.35	СССР	СССР-С611			
5390	У-2	№23	14.03.34	СССР	СССР-С378			
5391	У-2	№23	04.10.34	СССР	СССР-С500			
5392	У-2	№23	14.03.34	СССР	СССР-С379			
5393	У-2	№23	27.06.34	СССР	СССР-С434			
5394	У-2	№23	14.03.34	СССР	СССР-С380			
5395	У-2	№23	14.03.34	СССР	СССР-С381			
5396	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5397	У-2	№23	14.03.34	СССР	СССР-С382			
5398	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5399	У-2	№23	14.03.34	СССР	СССР-С383			
5400	У-2	№23	14.03.34	СССР	СССР-С384			
5401	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С1012			
5402	У-2	№23	14.03.34	СССР	СССР-С385			
5403	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5404	У-2	№23	31.12.33	СССР	СССР-С325			
5405	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С2599			
5406	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5407	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5408	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5409	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5410	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5411	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5412	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5413	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5414	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш204			
5415	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5416	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С1013			
5417	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-П851			
5435	У-2	№23	11.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш205			
5436	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5437	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш206			
5438	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5439	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5440	У-2	№23	05.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш207			
5441	У-2	№23	05.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш208			
5442	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5443	У-2	№23	13.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш209			
5444	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш210			
5445	У-2	№23	13.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш211			
5446	У-2	№23	13.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш212			
5447	У-2	№23	13.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш213			
5448	У-2	№23	05.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш214			
5449	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5450	У-2	№23	31.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш216			
5451	У-2	№23	21.01.34	СССР	СССР-Ш217			
5452	У-2	№23	05.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш218	33-й ОтрСв  потерян 03.01.40		
5453	У-2	№23	11.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш219			
5454	У-2	№23	05.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш220			
5455	У-2	№23	11.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш221			
5456	У-2	№23	31.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш222			
5457	У-2	№23	31.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш223			
5458	У-2	№23	11.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш224			
5459	У-2	№23	05.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш225			
5460	У-2	№23	11.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш226			
5461	У-2	№23	11.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш227			
5462	У-2	№23	05.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш228			
5463	У-2	№23	11.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш229			
5464	У-2	№23	13.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш230			
5465	У-2	№23	11.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш231			
5466	У-2	№23	05.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш232			
5467	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш233			
5468	У-2	№23	11.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш234			
5469	У-2	№23	31.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш215			
5489	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С3917			
5490	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5491	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5492	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5493	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5494	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5495	У-2	№23	29.05.34	СССР	СССР-С422			
5496	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5497	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5498	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5499	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С1023			
5500	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5501	У-2	№23	09.01.35	СССР	СССР-С612			
5512	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-Х284			
5513	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5514	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-Х297			
5515	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5516	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5517	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5518	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5519	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5520	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5521	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5522	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5523	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-Х285			
5536	У-2	№23	28.05.34	СССР	СССР-С393			
5537	У-2	№23	14.03.34	СССР	СССР-С386			
5538	У-2	№23	14.03.34	СССР	СССР-С387			
5539	У-2	№23	14.03.34	СССР	СССР-С388			
5540	У-2	№23	14.03.34	СССР	СССР-С389			
5541	У-2	№23	20.03.34	СССР	СССР-С409			
5542	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5543	У-2	№23	14.03.34	СССР	СССР-С390			
5544	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5545	У-2	№23	29.05.34	СССР	СССР-С423			
5546	У-2	№23	14.03.34	СССР	СССР-С391			
5547	У-2	№23	05.10.34	СССР	СССР-С505			
5548	У-2	№23	08.03.34	СССР	СССР-С392			
5549	У-2	№23	29.05.34	СССР	СССР-С424			
5550	У-2	№23	05.10.34	СССР	СССР-С506			
5551	У-2	№23	13.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш235			
5552	У-2	№23	13.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш236			
5553	У-2	№23	13.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш237			
5554	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш238			
5555	У-2	№23	22.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш239			
5556	У-2	№23	11.05.34	СССР	СССР-Ш240			
5557	У-2	№23	22.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш779			
5558	У-2	№23	05.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш378			
5559	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш399			
5560	У-2	№23	31.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш754			
5561	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш746			
5562	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш747			
5563	У-2	№23	13.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш764			
5564	У-2	№23	31.01.34	СССР	СССР-С326	СССР-Х34		
5565	У-2	№23	13.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш765			
5566	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш748			
5567	У-2	№23	11.05.34	СССР	СССР-Ш780			
5568	У-2	№23	05.02.34	СССР	СССР-Ш379			
5569	У-2	№23	13.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш766			
5570	У-2	№23	11.05.34	СССР	СССР-Ш781			
5571	У-2	№23	31.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш755			
5572	У-2	№23	13.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш767			
5573	У-2	№23	31.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш756			
5574	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш749			
5575	У-2	№23	13.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш768			
5576	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш750			
5577	У-2	№23	31.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш757			
5578	У-2	№23	26.03.34	СССР	СССР-Ш751			
5579	У-2	№23	13.04.34	СССР	СССР-Ш769			
5580	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5581	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5582	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5583	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5584	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5585	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5586	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-Х128	СССР-Ф130		
5587	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5588	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5589	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5590	У-2	№23	05.10.34	СССР	СССР-			
5591	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-Х129	СССР-Ф129		
5592	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5593	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5594	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5595	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5596	У-2	№23	25.12.34	СССР	СССР-С580			
5597	У-2	№23	25.12.34	СССР	СССР-С581			
5598	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5599	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5600	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С1162			
5601	У-2	№23	17.09.34	СССР	СССР-С48			
5602	У-2	№23	13.07.34	СССР	СССР-С438			
5603	У-2	№23	16.03.34	СССР	СССР-М40	СССР-А395		
5604	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5605	У-2	№23	10.02.34	СССР	СССР-М24	СССР-А393		
5606	У-2	№23	10.02.34	СССР	СССР-М25	СССР-А394		
5607	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С1161			
5608	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С2585			
5609	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5610	У-2	№23	09.06.34	СССР	СССР-С426			
5611	У-2	№23	25.12.34	СССР	СССР-С582			
5612	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5613	У-2	№23	25.12.34	СССР	СССР-Х15			
5614	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5615	У-2	№23	20.07.34	СССР	СССР-С440			
5616	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5617	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С832			
5618	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-И106	СССР-С1049		
5619	У-2	№23	13.06.34	СССР	СССР-И47			
5620	У-2	№23	13.06.34	СССР	СССР-И46			
5621	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-И156			
5622	У-2	№23	08.07.34	СССР	СССР-И58			
5623	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5624	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5625	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5626	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С1043			
5627	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С751			
5628	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5629	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С752			
5630	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С1034			
5631	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5632	У-2	№23	09.02.35	СССР	СССР-Ш923	СССР-С639		
5633	У-2	№23	25.12.34	СССР	СССР-С583			
5634	У-2	№23	25.12.34	СССР	СССР-С584			
5635	У-2	№23	25.12.34	СССР	СССР-С585			
5636	У-2	№23	19.01.34	СССР	СССР-Н22	Полярная авиация		
5637	У-2	№23	19.01.34	СССР	СССР-Н23	Полярная авиация		
5638	У-2	№23	19.01.34	СССР	СССР-Н24	Полярная авиация		
5696	У-2	№23	20.07.34	СССР	СССР-С442			
5697	У-2СП	№23	21.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1035			
5698	У-2СП	№23	21.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1036			
5699	У-2СП	№23	21.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1037			
5700	У-2СП	№23	07.06.34	СССР	СССР-Л934			
5701	У-2СП	№23	07.06.34	СССР	СССР-Л1045			
5702	У-2СП	№23	07.06.34	СССР	СССР-Л1046			
5703	У-2СП	№23	11.04.34	СССР	СССР-Л1012			
5704	У-2СП	№23	11.04.34	СССР	СССР-Л1013			
5705	У-2СП	№23	15.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1025			
5706	У-2СП	№23	07.06.34	СССР	СССР-Л1047			
5707	У-2СП	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-А502	потерян 21.05.34		
5708	У-2СП	№23	07.06.34	СССР	СССР-Л1048			
5709	У-2СП	№23	14.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1026			
5710	У-2СП	№23	23.03.34	СССР	СССР-Н744			
5711	У-2СП	№23	15.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1033			
5712	У-2СП	№23	14.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1027			
5713	У-2СП	№23	11.04.34	СССР	СССР-Л1014			
5714	У-2СП	№23	14.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1028	СССР-С1101		
5715	У-2СП	№23	14.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1029	потерян 16.07.34		
5716	У-2СП	№23	11.04.34	СССР	СССР-Л1015			
5717	У-2СП	№23	14.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1030			
5718	У-2СП	№23	21.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1038			
5719	У-2СП	№23	21.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1039	потерян 21.06.34		
5720	У-2СП	№23	11.04.34	СССР	СССР-Л1016			
5721	У-2СП	№23	23.07.34	СССР	СССР-Л1442			
5722	У-2СП	№23	07.06.34	СССР	СССР-Л1049			
5723	У-2СП	№23	14.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1031			
5724	У-2СП	№23	1934	СССР				
5725	У-2СП	№23	11.04.34	СССР	СССР-Л1017			
5726	У-2СП	№23	13.06.34	СССР	СССР-Л935			
5727	У-2АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А402			
5728	У-2АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А403			
5729	У-2АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А404			
5730	У-2АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А405			
5731	У-2АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А406			
5732	У-2АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А407			
5733	У-2АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А408			
5734	У-2АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А409			
5735	У-2АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А410			
5736	У-2АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А411			
5737	У-2АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А412			
5738	У-2АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А413			
5739	У-2АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А414			
5740	У-2АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А415			
5741	У-2АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А416			
5742	У-2АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А417			
5743	У-2АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А418			
5744	У-2АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А419			
5745	У-2АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А420			
5746	У-2АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А421			
5747	У-2АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А422			
5748	У-2АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А423			
5749	У-2АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А424			
5750	У-2АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А425			
5751	У-2АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А426			
5752	У-2АП	№23	02.03.34	СССР	СССР-А427			
5753	У-2АП	№23	03.03.34	СССР	СССР-А428			
5754	У-2АП	№23	03.03.34	СССР	СССР-А429			
5755	У-2АП	№23	03.03.34	СССР	СССР-А430			
5756	У-2АП	№23	03.03.34	СССР	СССР-А431			
5757	У-2АП	№23	03.03.34	СССР	СССР-А432			
5758	У-2АП	№23	03.03.34	СССР	СССР-А433			
5759	У-2АП	№23	03.03.34	СССР	СССР-А434			
5760	У-2АП	№23	03.03.34	СССР	СССР-А435			
5761	У-2АП	№23	03.03.34	СССР	СССР-А436			
5762	У-2АП	№23	03.03.34	СССР	СССР-А437			
5763	У-2АП	№23	03.03.34	СССР	СССР-А438			
5764	У-2АП	№23	03.03.34	СССР	СССР-А439			
5765	У-2АП	№23	03.03.34	СССР	СССР-А440			
5766	У-2АП	№23	03.03.34	СССР	СССР-А441			
5767	У-2АП	№23	03.03.34	СССР	СССР-А442			
5768	У-2АП	№23	03.03.34	СССР	СССР-А443			
5769	У-2АП	№23	03.03.34	СССР	СССР-А444	потерян 14.09.34		
5770	У-2АП	№23	03.03.34	СССР	СССР-А445			
5771	У-2АП	№23	03.03.34	СССР	СССР-А446			
5772	У-2АП	№23	03.03.34	СССР	СССР-А447			
5773	У-2АП	№23	03.03.34	СССР	СССР-А448			
5774	У-2АП	№23	03.03.34	СССР	СССР-А449			
5775	У-2АП	№23	03.03.34	СССР	СССР-А450	потерян 08.04.34		
5776	У-2АП	№23	03.03.34	СССР	СССР-А451			
5777	У-2АП	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-А452			
5778	У-2АП	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-А453			
5779	У-2АП	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-А454			
5780	У-2АП	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-А455			
5781	У-2АП	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-А456			
5782	У-2АП	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-А457			
5783	У-2АП	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-А458			
5784	У-2АП	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-А459			
5785	У-2АП	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-А460			
5786	У-2АП	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-А461	потьерян 21.03.34		
5787	У-2АП	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-А462			
5788	У-2АП	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-А463			
5789	У-2АП	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-А464			
5790	У-2АП	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-А465			
5791	У-2АП	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-А466			
5792	У-2АП	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-А467			
5793	У-2АП	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-А468			
5794	У-2АП	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-А469			
5795	У-2АП	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-А470			
5796	У-2АП	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-А471			
5797	У-2АП	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-А472			
5798	У-2АП	№23	20.03.34	СССР	СССР-А473			
5799	У-2АП	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-А474			
5800	У-2АП	№23	20.03.34	СССР	СССР-А475			
5801	У-2АП	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-А476			
5802	У-2АП	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-А477			
5803	У-2АП	№23	20.03.34	СССР	СССР-А478			
5804	У-2АП	№23	20.03.34	СССР	СССР-А479			
5805	У-2АП	№23	05.03.34	СССР	СССР-А480			
5806	У-2АП	№23	20.03.34	СССР	СССР-А481			
5807	У-2АП	№23	20.03.34	СССР	СССР-А482			
5808	У-2АП	№23	20.03.34	СССР	СССР-А483			
5809	У-2АП	№23	20.03.34	СССР	СССР-А484			
5810	У-2АП	№23	20.03.34	СССР	СССР-А485			
5811	У-2АП	№23	20.03.34	СССР	СССР-А486			
5812	У-2АП	№23	20.03.34	СССР	СССР-А487			
5813	У-2АП	№23	20.03.34	СССР	СССР-А488			
5814	У-2АП	№23	20.03.34	СССР	СССР-А489			
5815	У-2АП	№23	20.03.34	СССР	СССР-А490			
5816	У-2АП	№23	20.03.34	СССР	СССР-А491			
5817	У-2АП	№23	20.03.34	СССР	СССР-А492			
5818	У-2АП	№23	20.03.34	СССР	СССР-А493			
5819	У-2АП	№23	20.03.34	СССР	СССР-А494			
5820	У-2АП	№23	20.03.34	СССР	СССР-А495			
5821	У-2АП	№23	20.03.34	СССР	СССР-А496			
5822	У-2АП	№23	20.03.34	СССР	СССР-А497			
5823	У-2АП	№23	20.03.34	СССР	СССР-А498			
5824	У-2АП	№23	20.03.34	СССР	СССР-А499			
5825	У-2АП	№23	20.03.34	СССР	СССР-А500			
5826	У-2АП	№23	20.03.34	СССР	СССР-А501			
5827	У-2СП	№23	21.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л104			
5828	У-2СП	№23	28.04.34	СССР	СССР-Л1022			
5829	У-2СП	№23	23.03.34	СССР	СССР-Н402			
5830	У-2СП	№23	28.04.34	СССР	СССР-Л1023			
5831	У-2СП	№23	17.07.34	СССР	СССР-Л1441			
5832	У-2СП	№23	22.07.34	СССР	СССР-Л1443			
5833	У-2СП	№23	21.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1041			
5834	У-2СП	№23	23.03.34	СССР	СССР-Н403			
5835	У-2СП	№23	23.03.34	СССР	СССР-Н404			
5836	У-2СП	№23	28.04.34	СССР	СССР-Л1024			
5837	У-2СП	№23	23.03.34	СССР	СССР-Н405	СССР-С1197		
5838	У-2СП	№23	15.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1034			
5839	У-2СП	№23	21.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1042			
5840	У-2СП	№23	11.04.34	СССР	СССР-Л1018	потерян 28.04.34		
5841	У-2СП	№23	23.03.34	СССР	СССР-Н741			
5842	У-2СП	№23	11.04.34	СССР	СССР-Л1019			
5843	У-2СП	№23	21.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1043			
5844	У-2СП	№23	13.06.34	СССР	СССР-Л936			
5845	У-2СП	№23	14.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1032			
5846	У-2СП	№23	23.03.34	СССР	СССР-Н742	СССР-П6		
5847	У-2СП	№23	13.06.34	СССР	СССР-Л937			
5848	У-2СП	№23	11.04.34	СССР	СССР-Л1020			
5849	У-2СП	№23	1934	СССР				
5850	У-2СП	№23	13.06.34	СССР	СССР-Л938			
5851	У-2СП	№23	23.03.34	СССР	СССР-Н743			
5852	У-2СП	№23	21.05.34	СССР	СССР-Л1044			
5853	У-2СП	№23	23.03.34	СССР	СССР-Н401			
5854	У-2СП	№23	11.04.34	СССР	СССР-Л1021			
5855	У-2СП	№23	23.03.34	СССР	СССР-Н745	СССР-С1107		
5856	У-2СП	№23	11.08.34	СССР	СССР-Л1451			
5870	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5887	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С1103			
5888	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5889	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5890	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5891	У-2	№23	04.06.34	СССР	СССР-И42			
5892	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С2596			
5893	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5894	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5895	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5896	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С984			
5897	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5898	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5899	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5900	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5901	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5902	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
5903	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С3918			
5917	У-2АП	№23	06.04.34	СССР	СССР-А503	потерян 28.06.34		
5918	У-2АП	№23	06.04.34	СССР	СССР-А504			
5919	У-2АП	№23	06.04.34	СССР	СССР-А505			
5920	У-2АП	№23	06.04.34	СССР	СССР-А506			
5921	У-2АП	№23	06.04.34	СССР	СССР-А507			
5922	У-2АП	№23	06.04.34	СССР	СССР-А508	потерян 28.09.34		
5923	У-2АП	№23	06.04.34	СССР	СССР-А509			
5924	У-2АП	№23	06.04.34	СССР	СССР-А510			
5925	У-2АП	№23	06.04.34	СССР	СССР-А511	потерян 27.04.34		
5926	У-2АП	№23	06.04.34	СССР	СССР-А512			
5927	У-2АП	№23	06.04.34	СССР	СССР-А513			
5928	У-2АП	№23	06.04.34	СССР	СССР-А514			
5929	У-2АП	№23	06.04.34	СССР	СССР-А515			
5930	У-2АП	№23	06.04.34	СССР	СССР-А516	потерян 09.09.34		
5931	У-2АП	№23	06.04.34	СССР	СССР-А517			
5932	У-2АП	№23	06.04.34	СССР	СССР-А518			
5933	У-2АП	№23	06.04.34	СССР	СССР-А519			
5934	У-2АП	№23	06.04.34	СССР	СССР-А520			
5935	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А521			
5936	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А522			
5937	У-2АП	№23	06.04.34	СССР	СССР-А523			
5938	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А524			
5939	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А525	потерян 18.04.35		
5940	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А526			
5941	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А527			
5942	У-2АП	№23	06.04.34	СССР	СССР-А528			
5943	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А529			
5944	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А530			
5945	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А531			
5946	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А532			
5947	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А533			
5948	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А534			
5949	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А535			
5950	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А536			
5951	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А537			
5952	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А538			
5953	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А539			
5954	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А540			
5955	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А541	СССР-Н745, СССР-С1107		
5956	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А542			
5957	У-2АП	№23	19.04.34	СССР	СССР-А543			
5958	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А544			
5959	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А545			
5960	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А546			
5961	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А547			
5962	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А548			
5963	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А549			
5964	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А550			
5965	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А551			
5966	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А552			
5967	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А553			
5968	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А554			
5969	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А555			
5970	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А556			
5971	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А557	потерян 09.09.34		
5972	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А558			
5973	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А559			
5974	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А560			
5975	У-2АП	№23	19.04.34	СССР	СССР-А561			
5976	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А562			
5977	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А563			
5978	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А564			
5979	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А565			
5980	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А566			
5981	У-2АП	№23	19.04.34	СССР	СССР-А567	потерян 04.10.34		
5982	У-2АП	№23	15.04.34	СССР	СССР-А568			
5983	У-2АП	№23	19.04.34	СССР	СССР-А569			
5984	У-2СП	№23	16.10.34	СССР	СССР-М4	СССР-К511		
5985	У-2СП	№23	16.10.34	СССР	СССР-М5			
5986	У-2СП	№23	16.10.34	СССР	СССР-М6			
5987	У-2СП	№23	16.10.34	СССР	СССР-М7	потерян 27.09.34		
5988	У-2СП	№23	16.10.34	СССР	СССР-М8			
5989	У-2СП	№23	09.07.34	СССР	СССР-М9			
5990	У-2СП	№23	09.07.34	СССР	СССР-М10			
5991	У-2СП	№23	09.07.34	СССР	СССР-М11			
5992	У-2СП	№23	09.07.34	СССР	СССР-М12			
5993	У-2СП	№23	16.10.34	СССР	СССР-М13			
5994	У-2СП	№23	10.08.34	СССР	СССР-М14			
5995	У-2СП	№23	10.08.34	СССР	СССР-М15			
5996	У-2СП	№23	10.08.34	СССР	СССР-М16			
5997	У-2СП	№23	09.07.34	СССР	СССР-М17			
5998	У-2СП	№23	16.10.34	СССР	СССР-М18			
5999	У-2СП	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-М19			
6000	У-2СП	№23	03.07.34	СССР	СССР-Н36	Полярная авиация		
6001	У-2СП	№23	03.07.34	СССР	СССР-Н37	Полярная авиация потерян 1934		
6002	У-2СП	№23	03.07.34	СССР	СССР-Н38	Полярная авиация		
6003	У-2СП	№23	03.07.34	СССР	СССР-Н39	Полярная авиация		
6004	У-2СП	№23	03.07.34	СССР	СССР-Н40	Полярная авиация СССР-Л2971		
6005	У-2СП	№23	05.09.34	СССР	СССР-Х22			
6006	У-2СП	№23	05.09.34	СССР	СССР-Х25			
6007	У-2СП	№23	05.09.34	СССР	СССР-Х23			
6008	У-2СП	№23	05.09.34	СССР	СССР-Х21			
6009	У-2СП	№23	05.09.34	СССР	СССР-Х24			
6010	У-2СП	№23	26.10.34	СССР	СССР-И55			
6011	У-2СП	№23	1934	СССР				
6012	У-2СП	№23	02.11.34	СССР	СССР-М42	СССР-К280		
6013	У-2СП	№23	26.10.34	СССР	СССР-Ч3	Россинский		
6014	У-2СП	№23	02.11.34	СССР	СССР-М43			
6015	У-2СП	№23	1934	СССР				
6016	У-2СП	№23	28.10.34	СССР	СССР-И73	СССР-С1188		
6017	У-2СП	№23	02.03.35	СССР	СССР-Х47			
6018	У-2СП	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-И177	СССР-Л2905		
6019	У-2СП	№23	02.11.34	СССР	СССР-М44			
6020	У-2СП	№23	02.03.35	СССР	СССР-Х48			
6021	У-2СП	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-К259			
6022	У-2СП	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-И135			
6023	У-2СП	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-М61			
6024	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6025	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6026	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6027	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6028	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6029	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С1174			
6055	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6056	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6057	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6058	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6059	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6060	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6061	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6062	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6063	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6064	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6065	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6066	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6067	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6068	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6069	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6070	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6071	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6072	У-2	№23	27.06.34	СССР	СССР-С435			
6073	У-2	№23	28.07.34	СССР	СССР-С463			
6074	У-2	№23	28.07.34	СССР	СССР-С464			
6075	У-2	№23	27.06.34	СССР	СССР-С436			
6076	У-2	№23	20.07.34	СССР	СССР-С443			
6077	У-2	№23	20.07.34	СССР	СССР-С444			
6078	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С1014			
6079	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С880			
6080	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6081	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6082	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6083	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6084	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С703			
6085	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С704			
6086	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С705			
6087	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С986			
6088	У-2	№23	23.07.34	СССР	СССР-С458			
6089	У-2	№23	23.07.34	СССР	СССР-С449			
6090	У-2	№23	23.07.34	СССР	СССР-С450			
6091	У-2	№23	23.07.34	СССР	СССР-С451			
6092	У-2	№23	23.07.34	СССР	СССР-С452			
6093	У-2	№23	08.35	СССР	СССР-С789			
6094	У-2	№23	28.07.34	СССР	СССР-С461			
6095	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-К509	СССР-С971		
6096	У-2	№23	23.07.34	СССР	СССР-С453			
6097	У-2	№23	23.07.34	СССР	СССР-С454			
6098	У-2	№23	01.08.35	СССР	СССР-С790			
6099	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С1016			
6100	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С1199			
6101	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6102	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6103	У-2	№23	08.07.34	СССР	СССР-И51	потерян 07.37		
6104	У-2	№23	31.08.34	СССР	СССР-И63			
6105	У-2	№23	28.10.34	СССР	СССР-И74	СССР-С871		
6106	У-2	№23	28.10.34	СССР	СССР-И77			
6107	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6108	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6109	У-2	№23	1934	СССР		469-й НБАП		
6110	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6111	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6112	У-2	№23	1934	СССР		ЧФ		
6113	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6114	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6115	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6116	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6117	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-К512			
6118	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6119	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6120	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6121	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-К510			
6138	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С872			
6160	У-2	№23	23.08.34	СССР	СССР-С445			
6161	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6162	У-2	№23	20.09.35	СССР	СССР-И134			
6163	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6164	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6165	У-2	№23	09.02.35	СССР	СССР-С634			
6166	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6167	У-2	№23	09.02.35	СССР	СССР-С635			
6168	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6169	У-2	№23	16.08.35	СССР	СССР-С805			
6170	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С3906			
6171	У-2	№23	08.01.35	СССР	СССР-С591			
6172	У-2	№23	08.01.35	СССР	СССР-С592			
6173	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6174	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6175	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6176	У-2	№23	08.01.35	СССР	СССР-С593			
6177	У-2	№23	08.01.35	СССР	СССР-С594			
6178	У-2	№23	08.01.35	СССР	СССР-С595			
6179	У-2	№23	04.04.35	СССР	СССР-С662			
6180	У-2	№23	28.01.35	СССР	СССР-С429			
6181	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С976			
6182	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С3934			
6183	У-2	№23	22.08.34	СССР	СССР-С475			
6184	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С3932			
6185	У-2	№23	04.04.35	СССР	СССР-С663			
6186	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С977			
6187	У-2	№23	14.06.35	СССР	СССР-C716			
6188	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С3935			
6189	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1008			
6190	У-2	№23	23.08.34	СССР	СССР-С1009			
6191	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6192	У-2	№23	23.08.34	СССР	СССР-С446	СССР-Х26, СССР-И226, СССР-Т226		
6193	У-2	№23	28.01.36	СССР	СССР-С981			
6194	У-2	№23	23.08.34	СССР	СССР-С447			
6195	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С912			
6196	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С3919			
6197	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6198	У-2	№23	09.02.35	СССР	СССР-С636			
6199	У-2	№23	23.08.34	СССР	СССР-С448			
6200	У-2	№23	23.07.34	СССР	СССР-С457			
6201	У-2	№23	09.02.35	СССР	СССР-С637			
6202	У-2	№23	28.07.34	СССР	СССР-С465			
6203	У-2	№23	28.07.34	СССР	СССР-С466			
6204	У-2	№23	08.01.35	СССР	СССР-С596			
6205	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6206	У-2	№23	23.08.34	СССР	СССР-С468			
6207	У-2	№23	04.04.35	СССР	СССР-С664			
6208	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6209	У-2	№23	04.04.35	СССР	СССР-С665			
6210	У-2	№23	14.05.35	СССР	СССР-С688			
6211	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6212	У-2	№23	08.01.35	СССР	СССР-С597			
6213	У-2	№23	05.10.34	СССР	СССР-С503			
6214	У-2	№23	05.10.34	СССР	СССР-С504			
6215	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6216	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6217	У-2	№23	21.11.34	СССР	СССР-С561			
6218	У-2	№23	21.11.34	СССР	СССР-С562			
6219	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6220	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С2589			
6221	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С906			
6222	У-2	№23	05.04.35	СССР	СССР-С668			
6223	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6224	У-2	№23	15.10.34	СССР	СССР-С509			
6225	У-2	№23	01.08.35	СССР	СССР-С791			
6226	У-2	№23	15.10.34	СССР	СССР-С510			
6227	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6228	У-2	№23	15.10.34	СССР	СССР-С511			
6229	У-2	№23	09.07.35	СССР	СССР-С762			
6230	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6231	У-2	№23	15.10.34	СССР	СССР-С512			
6232	У-2	№23	23.07.34	СССР	СССР-С459			
6233	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6234	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6235	У-2	№23	15.10.34	СССР	СССР-С513			
6236	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6237	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6238	У-2	№23	23.07.34	СССР	СССР-С460			
6239	У-2	№23	15.10.34	СССР	СССР-С514			
6240	У-2	№23	15.10.34	СССР	СССР-С515			
6241	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6242	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6243	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6244	У-2	№23	23.07.34	СССР	СССР-С456			
6245	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6246	У-2	№23	23.07.34	СССР	СССР-С455			
6267	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1050			
6268	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6269	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1051			
6270	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6271	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6272	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6273	У-2	№23	01.11.34	СССР	СССР-С540			
6274	У-2	№23	25.09.34	СССР	СССР-С493			
6275	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6276	У-2	№23	25.09.34	СССР	СССР-С494			
6277	У-2	№23	14.08.34	СССР	СССР-С469			
6278	У-2	№23	04.10.34	СССР	СССР-С501			
6279	У-2	№23	04.10.34	СССР	СССР-С502			
6280	У-2	№23	01.11.34	СССР	СССР-С541			
6281	У-2	№23	28.08.34	СССР	СССР-С476			
6282	У-2	№23	28.08.34	СССР	СССР-С477			
6283	У-2	№23	01.11.34	СССР	СССР-С542			
6284	У-2	№23	25.10.34	СССР	СССР-С531			
6285	У-2	№23	25.10.34	СССР	СССР-			
6286	У-2	№23	09.01.35	СССР	СССР-С543			
6287	У-2	№23	08.01.35	СССР	СССР-С598			
6288	У-2	№23	01.10.34	СССР	СССР-С497			
6289	У-2	№23	23.09.35	СССР	СССР-С873			
6290	У-2	№23	23.06.35	СССР	СССР-С741			
6291	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6292	У-2	№23	17.09.34	СССР	СССР-С489			
6293	У-2	№23	07.09.35	СССР	СССР-С853			
6294	У-2	№23	21.04.35	СССР	СССР-С574			
6295	У-2	№23	01.11.34	СССР	СССР-С543			
6296	У-2	№23	25.10.34	СССР	СССР-С533			
6297	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С3900			
6298	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С792			
6299	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6300	У-2	№23	21.04.35	СССР	СССР-С675			
6301	У-2	№23	21.04.35	СССР	СССР-С676			
6302	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6303	У-2	№23	23.09.35	СССР	СССР-С874			
6304	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6305	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6306	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6307	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6308	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6309	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6310	С-1	№23	1934	СССР		455-й ДБАП		
6322	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6323	С-1	№23	1934	СССР				
6324	С-1	№23	1934	СССР				
6325	С-1	№23	1934	СССР				
6326	С-1	№23	1934	СССР				
6327	С-1	№23	10.08.34	СССР	СССР-К26			
6328	С-1	№23	10.08.34	СССР	СССР-К27			
6329	С-1	№23	01.08.34	СССР	СССР-К28			
6330	С-1	№23	10.08.34	СССР	СССР-К29			
6331	С-1	№23	10.08.34	СССР	СССР-К30			
6332	С-1	№23	10.08.34	СССР	СССР-К31			
6333	С-1	№23	10.08.34	СССР	СССР-К32	потерян 31.01.40		
6334	С-1	№23	10.08.34	СССР	СССР-К33			
6335	С-1	№23	10.08.34	СССР	СССР-К34			
6336	С-1	№23	10.08.34	СССР	СССР-К35			
6337	С-1	№23	10.08.34	СССР	СССР-К36			
6338	С-1	№23	08.08.34	СССР	СССР-К37			
6339	С-1	№23	08.08.34	СССР	СССР-К38			
6340	С-1	№23	10.08.34	СССР	СССР-К39			
6341	С-1	№23	10.08.34	СССР	СССР-К40			
6342	С-1	№23	10.10.34	СССР	СССР-Х40			
6343	С-1	№23	28.11.34	СССР	СССР-К42			
6344	С-1	№23	10.10.34	СССР	СССР-Х41			
6345	С-1	№23	28.11.34	СССР	СССР-К44			
6346	С-1	№23	09.12.34	СССР	СССР-К45			
6347	С-1	№23	28.11.34	СССР	СССР-К46			
6348	С-1	№23	28.11.34	СССР	СССР-К47			
6349	С-1	№23	28.11.34	СССР	СССР-К48			
6350	С-1	№23	10.08.34	СССР	СССР-К49			
6351	С-1	№23	09.12.34	СССР	СССР-К50			
6352	С-1	№23	10.08.34	СССР	СССР-К51			
6353	С-1	№23	10.08.34	СССР	СССР-К52			
6354	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6355	У-2	№23	08.07.35	СССР	СССР-С760			
6356	У-2	№23	14.05.35	СССР	СССР-С689			
6357	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С3907			
6358	У-2	№23	09.02.35	СССР	СССР-С638			
6359	У-2	№23	25.10.34	СССР	СССР-С534			
6360	У-2	№23	17.09.34	СССР	СССР-С490			
6361	У-2	№23	17.09.34	СССР	СССР-С491			
6362	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С1039			
6363	У-2	№23	28.07.34	СССР	СССР-К355			
6364	У-2	№23	21.11.34	СССР	СССР-С565			
6365	У-2	№23	23.09.35	СССР	СССР-С875			
6366	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С1091			
6367	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6384	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-И119			
6385	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6386	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6387	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-П852			
6388	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6389	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6390	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6391	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6392	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6393	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6394	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6395	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6396	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6397	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6398	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-П853			
6399	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6400	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6401	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6402	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6403	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6404	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6405	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6406	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6407	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6408	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6409	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6410	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6411	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6412	У-2	№23	1934	СССР		446-й ОСАП		
6413	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6414	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6415	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6416	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6417	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6418	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6419	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6420	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6421	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6422	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6423	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6424	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6425	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6426	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6427	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6428	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6429	У-2	№23	1934	СССР		224-й ББАП		
6430	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6431	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6432	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-П854			
6449	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-П835			
6450	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6451	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6452	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6453	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6454	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6455	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6456	У-2	№23	1934	СССР		219-я БАД		
6473	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6474	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6475	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6476	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6477	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6478	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6479	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6480	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6481	У-2	№23	19.10.34	СССР	СССР-С522			
6482	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6483	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С1124			
6484	У-2	№23	10.05.35	СССР	СССР-С685			
6485	У-2	№23	10.03.35	СССР	СССР-С647	СССР-Л1483		
6486	У-2	№23	19.10.34	СССР	СССР-С523			
6487	У-2	№23	13.08.34	СССР	СССР-С474			
6488	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С885			
6489	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С959			
6490	У-2	№23	27.12.34	СССР	СССР-С588			
6491	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6492	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6493	У-2	№23	19.10.34	СССР	СССР-С524			
6494	У-2	№23	19.10.34	СССР	СССР-С525			
6495	У-2	№23	19.10.34	СССР	СССР-С526			
6496	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6497	У-2	№23	19.10.34	СССР	СССР-С527			
6498	У-2	№23	19.10.34	СССР	СССР-С528			
6499	У-2	№23	19.10.34	СССР	СССР-С529			
6525	У-2	№23	08.01.35	СССР	СССР-С599			
6526	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6527	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6528	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6529	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6530	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6531	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6532	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6533	У-2	№23	10.01.35	СССР	СССР-С614			
6534	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6535	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6536	У-2ВС	№23	08.01.35	СССР	СССР-С600			
6537	У-2ВС	№23	1935	СССР				
6538	У-2ВС	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С988			
6539	У-2ВС	№23	08.01.35	СССР	СССР-С601			
6540	У-2ВС	№23	1935	СССР				
6541	У-2ВС	№23	1935	СССР				
6542	У-2ВС	№23	1935	СССР				
6543	У-2ВС	№23	1935	СССР				
6544	У-2ВС	№23	1935	СССР				
6545	У-2ВС	№23	1935	СССР				
6546	У-2ВС	№23	1935	СССР				
6547	У-2ВС	№23	10.01.35	СССР	СССР-С615			
6548	У-2ВС	№23	1935	СССР				
6549	У-2ВС	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С3908			
6550	У-2ВС	№23	23.08.35	СССР	СССР-С825			
6551	У-2ВС	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С989			
6552	У-2ВС	№23	1935	СССР				
6553	У-2ВС	№23	1935	СССР				
6554	У-2ВС	№23	07.09.35	СССР	СССР-С844			
6555	У-2ВС	№23	08.01.35	СССР	СССР-С602			
6556	У-2ВС	№23	10.01.35	СССР	СССР-С616			
6557	У-2ВС	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С3909			
6558	У-2ВС	№23	07.09.35	СССР	СССР-С845			
6559	У-2ВС	№23	1935	СССР				
6560	У-2ВС	№23	08.01.35	СССР	СССР-С603			
6561	У-2ВС	№23	08.07.35	СССР	СССР-С753			
6562	У-2ВС	№23	23.11.35	СССР	СССР-С949			
6563	У-2ВС	№23	08.01.35	СССР	СССР-С604			
6564	У-2ВС	№23	1935	СССР				
6565	У-2ВС	№23	08.07.35	СССР	СССР-С754			
6566	У-2ВС	№23	23.08.35	СССР	СССР-С826			
6567	У-2	№23	20.05.35	СССР	СССР-С694			
6568	У-2	№23	27.12.34	СССР	СССР-С589			
6569	У-2	№23	20.05.35	СССР	СССР-С695			
6570	У-2	№23	07.09.35	СССР	СССР-С846			
6571	У-2	№23	17.06.35	СССР	СССР-С755			
6572	У-2	№23	07.09.35	СССР	СССР-С847			
6573	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6574	У-2	№23	23.11.35	СССР	СССР-С950			
6575	У-2	№23	23.11.35	СССР	СССР-С951			
6576	У-2	№23	23.11.35	СССР	СССР-С952			
6577	У-2	№23	23.06.35	СССР	СССР-С742			
6578	У-2	№23	08.01.35	СССР	СССР-С606			
6579	У-2	№23	08.07.35	СССР	СССР-С756			
6580	У-2	№23	21.11.34	СССР	СССР-С563			
6581	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-С1024			
6582	У-2	№23	21.11.34	СССР	СССР-С564			
6583	У-2ВС	№23	03.10.35	СССР	СССР-С890			
6584	У-2ВС	№23	27.01.36	СССР	СССР-С974			
6585	У-2ВС	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1171			
6586	У-2ВС	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1172			
6587	У-2ВС	№23	17.06.35	СССР	СССР-C729			
6588	У-2ВС	№23	22.12.34	СССР	СССР-С577			
6589	У-2ВС	№23	08.07.35	СССР	СССР-С761			
6590	У-2ВС	№23	14.06.35	СССР	СССР-C718			
6591	У-2ВС	№23	14.06.35	СССР	СССР-C719			
6592	У-2ВС	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1022			
6593	У-2ВС	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1015			
6594	У-2ВС	№23	14.06.35	СССР	СССР-C720			
6595	У-2ВС	№23	14.06.35	СССР	СССР-C721			
6596	У-2ВС	№23	14.06.35	СССР	СССР-C722			
6597	У-2ВС	№23	17.12.34	СССР	СССР-С574			
6598	У-2ВС	№23	29.01.35	СССР	СССР-С575			
6599	У-2ВС	№23	11.10.35	СССР	СССР-С910			
6600	У-2ВС	№23	17.12.34	СССР	СССР-			
6601	У-2ВС	№23	20.02.35	СССР	СССР-С643			
6602	У-2ВС	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1133			
6603	У-2ВС	№23	14.06.35	СССР	СССР-C723			
6604	У-2ВС	№23	23.08.35	СССР	СССР-С831			
6605	У-2ВС	№23	04.02.35	СССР	СССР-С631			
6606	У-2ВС	№23	22.12.34	СССР	СССР-С578			
6607	У-2ВС	№23	17.12.34	СССР	СССР-С576			
6608	У-2ВС	№23	11.10.35	СССР	СССР-С911			
6609	У-2ВС	№23	17.06.35	СССР	СССР-C733			
6610	У-2ВС	№23	25.01.35	СССР	СССР-С619			
6611	У-2ВС	№23	14.04.35	СССР	СССР-С672			
6612	У-2ВС	№23	14.04.35	СССР	СССР-С1190			
6613	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6614	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6615	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6616	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6617	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6618	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6619	У-2	№23	25.01.35	СССР	СССР-			
6620	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6621	У-2	№23	1934	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 12.34		
6622	У-2	№23	1934	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 12.34		
6623	У-2	№23	1934	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 12.34		
6624	У-2	№23	1934	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 12.34		
6651	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6652	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6653	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6654	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6656	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6657	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6658	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6659	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-П866	381-я ОАЭС		
6660	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6696	У-2	№23	1934	СССР		12-й ИАКП		
6697	У-2	№23	1934	СССР	СССР-П821			
6698	У-2	№23	23.11.34	СССР	СССР-	фото ЦВМА		
6699	У-2	№23	1934	СССР		12-й ИАКП		
6700	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6701	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6702	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6703	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6730	У-2	№23	08.07.35	СССР	СССР-	фото ЦВМА		
6731	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6732	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6733	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6734	У-2	№23	1934	СССР		8-я ОАЭС		
6735	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6736	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6737	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6738	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6739	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6740	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6741	У-2	№23	1934	СССР		154-я ОАЭС		
6742	У-2	№23	1934	СССР		236-я ИАД		
6763	У-2	№23	04.11.34	СССР	СССР-Х32	потерян 18.01.35		
6764	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6765	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6766	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6767	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6768	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6769	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6770	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6771	У-2	№23	1934	СССР				
6772	У-2	№23	05.07.35	СССР	СССР-Т4			
6773	У-2	№23	11.07.35	СССР	СССР-С766			
6774	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6775	У-2	№23	09.10.35	СССР	СССР-С895			
6776	У-2	№23	15.02.36	СССР	СССР-С996			
6777	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С2564			
6778	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6779	У-2	№23	09.10.35	СССР	СССР-С896			
6780	У-2	№23	15.10.35	СССР	СССР-С917			
6781	У-2	№23	05.07.35	СССР	СССР-Т5			
6782	У-2	№23	09.10.35	СССР	СССР-С897			
6783	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-И160			
6784	У-2	№23	13.03.36	СССР	СССР-С1035			
6785	У-2	№23	05.07.35	СССР	СССР-Т6			
6786	У-2	№23	09.10.35	СССР	СССР-С898			
6787	У-2	№23	29.03.36	СССР	СССР-С1052			
6788	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6789	У-2	№23	22.10.35	СССР	СССР-С923			
6790	У-2	№23	16.06.35	СССР	СССР-C728			
6791	У-2	№23	22.10.35	СССР	СССР-С924			
6792	У-2	№23	11.07.35	СССР	СССР-С767			
6793	У-2	№23	22.10.35	СССР	СССР-С925			
6794	У-2	№23	11.07.35	СССР	СССР-С768			
6795	У-2	№23	01.08.35	СССР	СССР-С795			
6796	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С2565			
6797	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С2566			
6798	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6799	У-2	№23	14.03.36	СССР	СССР-С1036			
6800	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6801	У-2	№23	03.12.34	СССР	СССР-Л1457	СССР-Т1457		
6802	У-2	№23	31.08.35	СССР	СССР-Т8			
6803	У-2	№23	11.07.35	СССР	СССР-С769			
6804	У-2	№23	10.05.35	СССР	СССР-С686			
6805	У-2	№23	02.03.36	СССР	СССР-С1010			
6806	У-2	№23	02.03.36	СССР	СССР-С1011			
6807	У-2	№23	14.06.35	СССР	СССР-C717			
6808	У-2	№23	28.12.34	СССР	СССР-С590			
6809	У-2	№23	27.01.36	СССР	СССР-С975			
6810	У-2	№23	11.10.35	СССР	СССР-С913			
6811	У-2	№23	11.10.35	СССР	СССР-С914			
6812	У-2	№23	09.02.35	СССР	СССР-C632			
6813	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6814	У-2	№23	07.09.35	СССР	СССР-С856			
6815	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6816	У-2	№23	29.04.35	СССР	СССР-С682			
6817	У-2	№23	09.10.35	СССР	СССР-С901			
6818	У-2	№23	21.04.35	СССР	СССР-С678			
6819	У-2	№23	16.12.34	СССР	СССР-С573			
6820	У-2	№23	13.07.35	СССР	СССР-С771			
6821	У-2	№23	26.12.34	СССР	СССР-С586			
6822	У-2	№23	26.12.34	СССР	СССР-С587			
6823	У-2	№23	21.04.35	СССР	СССР-С679			
6824	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1017			
6825	У-2	№23	23.09.35	СССР	СССР-С879			
6826	У-2	№23	17.06.35	СССР	СССР-C730			
6827	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6828	У-2	№23	05.04.35	СССР	СССР-С669			
6829	У-2	№23	21.04.35	СССР	СССР-С680			
6830	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6831	У-2	№23	17.03.35	СССР	СССР-С650			
6832	У-2	№23	02.02.35	СССР	СССР-С626			
6833	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1053			
6834	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С3914			
6835	У-2	№23	05.02.35	СССР	СССР-К25			
6836	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6837	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6838	У-2	№23	17.03.35	СССР	СССР-С651			
6839	У-2	№23	23.11.35	СССР	СССР-С953			
6840	У-2	№23	15.02.36	СССР	СССР-С997			
6841	У-2	№23	15.02.36	СССР	СССР-С998			
6842	У-2	№23	11.07.35	СССР	СССР-И101			
6843	У-2	№23	02.02.35	СССР	СССР-С627	СССР-Л1471, СССР-Т1471		
6844	У-2	№23	10.10.35	СССР	СССР-К133	СССР-Т382		
6845	У-2	№23	09.07.35	СССР	СССР-С763			
6846	У-2	№23	09.07.35	СССР	СССР-С764			
6847	У-2	№23	22.06.35	СССР	СССР-C738			
6848	У-2	№23	26.06.35	СССР	СССР-И99			
6849	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6850	У-2	№23	09.10.35	СССР	СССР-С907			
6851	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С990			
6852	У-2	№23	04.04.36	СССР	СССР-С1060			
6853	У-2	№23	13.02.36	СССР	СССР-С991			
6854	У-2	№23	17.03.35	СССР	СССР-С648			
6855	У-2	№23	14.04.35	СССР	СССР-С673			
6856	У-2	№23	05.04.35	СССР	СССР-С667			
6857	У-2	№23	07.09.35	СССР	СССР-852			
6858	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6859	У-2	№23	28.02.35	СССР	СССР-С644			
6860	У-2	№23	07.09.35	СССР	СССР-С857			
6861	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6862	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С2580			
6863	У-2	№23	08.05.35	СССР	СССР-И86	СССР-Т383		
6864	У-2	№23	29.04.35	СССР	СССР-С681			
6865	У-2	№23	29.01.35	СССР	СССР-С624			
6866	У-2	№23	19.07.35	СССР	СССР-Х61			
6867	У-2	№23	14.05.35	СССР	СССР-С692			
6868	У-2	№23	26.01.36	СССР	СССР-С969			
6869	У-2	№23	11.07.35	СССР	СССР-И102			
6870	У-2	№23	14.03.36	СССР	СССР-С1042			
6871	У-2	№23	13.02.36	СССР	СССР-С992			
6872	У-2	№23	04.04.36	СССР	СССР-С1059			
6873	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6874	У-2	№23	22.02.35	СССР	СССР-С621			
6875	У-2	№23	10.01.35	СССР	СССР-С618			
6876	У-2	№23	23.09.35	СССР	СССР-С878			
6877	У-2	№23	13.02.36	СССР	СССР-С993			
6878	У-2	№23	19.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1121			
6879	У-2	№23	29.01.35	СССР	СССР-С625			
6880	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6881	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6882	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6883	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6884	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6885	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6886	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6887	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6888	У-2	№23	17.03.35	СССР	СССР-С649			
6889	У-2	№23	13.02.36	СССР	СССР-С994			
6890	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6891	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1196			
6892	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6893	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6894	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6895	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-П822			
6896	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6897	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6898	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6899	У-2	№23	19.08.35	СССР	СССР-С813			
6900	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6901	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1054			
6902	У-2	№23	26.01.36	СССР	СССР-С972			
6903	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6904	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6905	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6906	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6907	У-2	№23	28.08.35	СССР	СССР-С833			
6908	У-2	№23	07.09.35	СССР	СССР-С848			
6909	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6910	У-2	№23	07.09.35	СССР	СССР-С854			
6911	У-2	№23	09.10.35	СССР	СССР-С900			
6912	У-2	№23	07.09.35	СССР	СССР-С849			
6913	У-2	№23	04.05.35	СССР	СССР-С684			
6914	У-2	№23	13.02.36	СССР	СССР-С995			
6915	У-2	№23	14.05.35	СССР	СССР-С690			
6916	У-2	№23	22.05.35	СССР	СССР-С699			
6917	У-2	№23	19.08.35	СССР	СССР-С814			
6918	У-2	№23	07.10.35	СССР	СССР-С892			
6919	У-2	№23	25.01.35	СССР	СССР-С620			
6920	У-2	№23	13.07.35	СССР	СССР-			
6921	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6922	У-2	№23	28.02.35	СССР	СССР-С645			
6923	У-2	№23	03.10.35	СССР	СССР-С886			
6924	У-2	№23	07.09.35	СССР	СССР-С850			
6925	У-2	№23	29.10.35	СССР	СССР-С920			
6926	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С3902			
6927	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6928	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6929	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1111			
6930	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6931	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6932	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1112			
6933	У-2	№23	13.03.36	СССР	СССР-С1032			
6934	У-2	№23	08.07.35	СССР	СССР-Л1758	СССР-С1758		
6935	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6936	У-2	№23	05.07.36	СССР	СССР-С1088			
6937	У-2	№23	17.07.35	СССР	СССР-С778			
6938	У-2	№23	07.03.35	СССР	СССР-Х49	СССР-П10		
6939	У-2	№23	22.02.36	СССР	СССР-С1000			
6940	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6941	У-2	№23	23.08.35	СССР	СССР-С819			
6942	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6943	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-Л1471	СССР-Т1471		
6944	У-2	№23	27.02.35	СССР	СССР-Л1464			
6945	У-2	№23	23.09.35	СССР	СССР-С877			
6946	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1113			
6947	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С3939			
6948	У-2	№23	21.06.35	СССР	СССР-Э44	СССР-Т44		
6949	У-2	№23	28.05.35	СССР	СССР-C709			
6950	У-2	№23	17.03.35	СССР	СССР-С652			
6951	У-2	№23	04.07.35	СССР	СССР-С1754	СССР-П15, СССР-Л1754		
6952	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6953	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6954	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С2600			
6955	У-2	№23	23.11.35	СССР	СССР-С954			
6956	У-2	№23	17.09.35	СССР	СССР-С868			
6957	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6958	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6959	У-2	№23	29.11.35	СССР	СССР-Ф78			
6960	У-2	№23	04.07.35	СССР	СССР-Э45			
6961	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6962	У-2	№23	01.10.35	СССР	СССР-С883			
6963	У-2	№23	01.07.35	СССР	СССР-Т3			
6964	У-2	№23	25.01.36	СССР	СССР-С966			
6965	У-2	№23	17.07.35	СССР	СССР-С775			
6966	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6967	У-2	№23	09.10.35	СССР	СССР-С904			
6968	У-2	№23	01.01.35	СССР	СССР-Л1458			
6969	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6970	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6971	У-2	№23	20.07.35	СССР	СССР-М49	СССР-Т49		
6972	У-2	№23	07.09.35	СССР	СССР-С858			
6973	У-2	№23	01.01.35	СССР	СССР-Л1459			
6974	У-2	№23	17.07.35	СССР	СССР-С776			
6975	У-2	№23	26.01.36	СССР	СССР-С970			
6976	У-2	№23	07.10.35	СССР	СССР-С893			
6977	У-2	№23	07.09.35	СССР	СССР-С859			
6978	У-2	№23	14.01.35	СССР	СССР-Ш789			
6979	У-2	№23	11.10.35	СССР	СССР-С915			
6980	У-2	№23	01.01.35	СССР	СССР-Л1460			
6981	У-2	№23	05.07.36	СССР	СССР-С1089			
6982	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
6983	У-2	№23	09.10.35	СССР	СССР-С903			
6984	У-2	№23	19.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1123			
6985	У-2	№23	28.01.36	СССР	СССР-С978			
6986	У-2	№23	14.01.35	СССР	СССР-Л1461			
6987	У-2	№23	23.08.35	СССР	СССР-С829			
6988	У-2	№23	14.01.35	СССР	СССР-Л1462	СССР-С2560		
6989	У-2	№23	14.01.35	СССР	СССР-Ш790			
6990	У-2	№23	23.08.35	СССР	СССР-С820			
6991	У-2	№23	28.01.36	СССР	СССР-С979			
6992	У-2	№23	17.09.35	СССР	СССР-С869			
6993	У-2	№23	25.09.35	СССР	СССР-С881			
6994	У-2	№23	13.03.36	СССР	СССР-С1033			
6995	У-2	№23	14.01.35	СССР	СССР-Ш791			
6996	У-2	№23	28.05.35	СССР	СССР-C710			
6997	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1178			
6998	У-2	№23	07.06.35	СССР	СССР-М46			
6999	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С2587			
7000	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7001	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7002	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1176			
7003	У-2	№23	14.05.35	СССР	СССР-С691			
7004	У-2	№23	20.07.35	СССР	СССР-Т7			
7005	У-2	№23	11.07.35	СССР	СССР-И103			
7006	У-2	№23	27.05.35	СССР	СССР-С702			
7007	У-2	№23	26.12.35	СССР	СССР-С960			
7008	У-2	№23	17.03.35	СССР	СССР-С653			
7009	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7010	У-2	№23	11.07.35	СССР	СССР-И104			
7011	У-2	№23	07.06.35	СССР	СССР-Т2			
7012	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7013	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7014	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7015	У-2	№23	23.08.35	СССР	СССР-С827			
7016	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7017	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1136			
7018	У-2	№23	23.08.35	СССР	СССР-С828			
7019	У-2	№23	09.08.35	СССР	СССР-Х63	СССР-С3936		
7020	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С3940			
7021	У-2	№23	1935	СССР		889-й НБАП		
7022	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7023	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1062			
7024	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7025	У-2	№23	31.05.35	СССР	СССР-И81			
7026	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7027	У-2	№23	26.12.35	СССР	СССР-С961			
7028	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7029	У-2	№23	23.05.35	СССР	СССР-Х60			
7030	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1061			
7031	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-И246			
7032	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7033	У-2	№23	14.08.35	СССР	СССР-С808			
7034	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1184	СССР-Х277		
7035	У-2	№23	23.08.35	СССР	СССР-С821			
7036	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С3930			
7037	У-2	№23	14.08.35	СССР	СССР-С809	СССР-И162		
7038	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7039	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1125			
7040	У-2	№23	19.08.35	СССР	СССР-С815			
7041	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7042	У-2	№23	11.03.36	СССР	СССР-С1027			
7043	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7044	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7045	У-2	№23	17.07.35	СССР	СССР-С777			
7046	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7047	У-2	№23	09.03.36	СССР	СССР-С1025			
7048	У-2	№23	14.08.35	СССР	СССР-С810			
7049	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-М76			
7050	У-2	№23	28.08.35	СССР	СССР-С834			
7051	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1151			
7052	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7053	У-2	№23	21.11.35	СССР	СССР-И146	СССР-С2568		
7054	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1110			
7055	У-2	№23	08.04.35	СССР	СССР-С622			
7056	У-2	№23	17.07.35	СССР	СССР-С772			
7057	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7058	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1045			
7059	У-2	№23	13.08.35	СССР	СССР-С801			
7060	У-2	№23	23.11.35	СССР	СССР-С955			
7061	У-2	№23	17.06.35	СССР	СССР-C734			
7062	У-2	№23	14.06.35	СССР	СССР-C724			
7063	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1046			
7064	У-2	№23	07.09.35	СССР	СССР-С851			
7065	У-2	№23	08.04.35	СССР	СССР-С646			
7066	У-2	№23	14.06.35	СССР	СССР-C725			
7067	У-2	№23	02.06.35	СССР	СССР-C711			
7068	У-2	№23	29.09.35	СССР	СССР-К128			
7069	У-2	№23	17.07.35	СССР	СССР-С773			
7070	У-2	№23	17.06.35	СССР	СССР-C735			
7071	У-2	№23	28.08.35	СССР	СССР-С835			
7072	У-2	№23	08.07.35	СССР	СССР-С757			
7073	У-2	№23	07.09.35	СССР	СССР-С860			
7074	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7075	У-2	№23	20.10.35	СССР	СССР-С921			
7076	У-2	№23	02.06.35	СССР	СССР-C712			
7077	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7078	У-2	№23	02.06.35	СССР	СССР-C713			
7079	У-2	№23	15.10.35	СССР	СССР-С918			
7080	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7081	У-2	№23	17.06.35	СССР	СССР-C731			
7082	У-2	№23	08.07.35	СССР	СССР-С758			
7083	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1047			
7084	У-2	№23	19.08.35	СССР	СССР-С816			
7085	У-2	№23	19.08.35	СССР	СССР-С817			
7086	У-2	№23	28.01.36	СССР	СССР-С980			
7087	У-2	№23	03.10.35	СССР	СССР-С887			
7088	У-2	№23	22.02.36	СССР	СССР-С1001			
7089	У-2	№23	14.06.35	СССР	СССР-C726			
7090	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7091	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7092	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1055			
7093	У-2	№23	19.08.35	СССР	СССР-С818	5-я ОСАЭ		
7094	У-2	№23	17.06.35	СССР	СССР-C736			
7095	У-2	№23	11.05.35	СССР	СССР-К129			
7096	У-2	№23	09.10.35	СССР	СССР-С908			
7097	У-2	№23	07.09.35	СССР	СССР-С862			
7098	У-2	№23	17.07.35	СССР	СССР-С779			
7099	У-2	№23	07.09.35	СССР	СССР-С855			
7100	У-2	№23	02.06.35	СССР	СССР-C714			
7101	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1138			
7102	У-2	№23	14.08.35	СССР	СССР-С802			
7103	У-2	№23	03.02.36	СССР	СССР-М70	СССР-С2590		
7104	У-2	№23	23.08.35	СССР	СССР-С822			
7105	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С3928			
7106	У-2	№23	03.02.36	СССР	СССР-М71	СССР-С2591		
7107	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7108	У-2	№23	11.12.35	СССР	СССР-П3	СССР-Т234		
7109	У-2СП	№23	13.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1751			
7110	У-2СП	№23	13.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1752			
7111	У-2СП	№23	13.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1753			
7112	У-2СП	№23	26.03.35	СССР	СССР-Н1791	СССР-Л1791		
7113	У-2СП	№23	31.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1755			
7114	У-2СП	№23	17.02.35	СССР	СССР-Н59	Полярная авиация, 234-й АО		
7115	У-2СП	№23	07.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1756			
7116	У-2СП	№23	17.02.35	СССР	СССР-Н60	Полярная авиация, ГВФ СССР-Л2972		
7117	У-2СП	№23	13.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1757			
7118	У-2СП	№23	03.07.35	СССР	СССР-Л949			
7119	У-2СП	№23	26.07.35	СССР	СССР-Л1759			
7120	У-2СП	№23	13.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л936			
7121	У-2СП	№23	17.02.35	СССР	СССР-Н61	Полярная авиация		
7122	У-2СП	№23	13.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л937			
7123	У-2СП	№23	03.02.35	СССР	СССР-И78	СССР-Л2900		
7124	У-2СП	№23	08.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л938			
7125	У-2СП	№23	07.06.35	СССР	СССР-Л939	СССР-С939		
7126	У-2СП	№23	15.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л940			
7127	У-2СП	№23	02.11.35	СССР	СССР-С926			
7128	У-2СП	№23	03.07.35	СССР	СССР-Л971			
7129	У-2СП	№23	11.05.35	СССР	СССР-Л943			
7130	У-2СП	№23	08.03.35	СССР	СССР-Л1768			
7131	У-2СП	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-К237			
7132	У-2СП	№23	26.03.35	СССР	СССР-Н1792	СССР-Л1792		
7133	У-2СП	№23	21.07.35	СССР	СССР-Л952			
7134	У-2	№23	23.03.36	СССР	СССР-С1048			
7135	У-2	№23	03.10.35	СССР	СССР-С888			
7136	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С2592			
7137	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7138	У-2	№23	07.09.35	СССР	СССР-С861			
7139	У-2	№23	22.05.35	СССР	СССР-С700			
7140	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С2598			
7141	У-2	№23	11.05.35	СССР	СССР-С687			
7142	У-2	№23	16.05.35	СССР	СССР-Л955	СССР-Ш1389		
7143	У-2	№23	16.05.35	СССР	СССР-Л956			
7144	У-2	№23	08.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш798			
7145	У-2	№23	25.06.35	СССР	СССР-Л958	СССР-Ш1390		
7146	У-2	№23	20.02.36	СССР	СССР-С959			
7147	У-2	№23	16.04.35	СССР	СССР-Ш795			
7148	У-2	№23	02.06.35	СССР	СССР-Л961	СССР-Ш1621		
7149	У-2	№23	16.04.35	СССР	СССР-Ш796			
7150	У-2	№23	11.04.35	СССР	СССР-Ш792			
7151	У-2	№23	11.04.35	СССР	СССР-Ш793			
7152	У-2	№23	05.09.35	СССР	СССР-С841			
7153	У-2	№23	14.04.35	СССР	СССР-Ш794			
7154	У-2	№23	08.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш799			
7155	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7156	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С2521			
7157	У-2	№23	26.06.36	СССР	СССР-С1079			
7158	У-2	№23	21.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш1049			
7159	У-2	№23	14.06.35	СССР	СССР-C727			
7160	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-И140	СССР-Т381		
7161	У-2	№23	08.07.35	СССР	СССР-С759			
7162	У-2	№23	21.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш1050			
7163	У-2	№23	09.04.35	СССР	СССР-Н86	Полярная авиация		
7164	У-2	№23	17.05.35	СССР	СССР-С693			
7165	У-2	№23	17.07.35	СССР	СССР-Ш1034			
7166	У-2	№23	17.07.35	СССР	СССР-С781			
7167	У-2	№23	31.01.36	СССР	СССР-С985			
7168	У-2	№23	21.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш1051			
7169	У-2	№23	14.08.35	СССР	СССР-С803			
7170	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7171	У-2	№23	15.07.35	СССР	СССР-Л935			
7172	У-2	№23	09.04.35	СССР	СССР-Н83	Полярная авиация		
7173	У-2	№23	16.04.35	СССР	СССР-Ш797			
7174	У-2	№23	09.04.35	СССР	СССР-Н87	Полярная авиация		
7175	У-2	№23	21.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш1052			
7176	У-2	№23	09.04.35	СССР	СССР-Н88	Полярная авиация		
7177	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7178	У-2	№23	15.07.35	СССР	СССР-Л942	СССР-Ш1393, СССР-Т1393		
7179	У-2	№23	15.07.35	СССР	СССР-Л945	СССР-Ш1610		
7180	У-2	№23	26.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш1056			
7181	У-2	№23	09.04.35	СССР	СССР-Н82	Полярная авиация		
7182	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7183	У-2	№23	23.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш1054			
7184	У-2	№23	11.07.35	СССР	СССР-И91	СССР-Т231		
7185	У-2	№23	23.07.35	СССР	СССР-И112	СССР-С1065		
7186	У-2	№23	21.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш1053			
7187	У-2	№23	23.07.35	СССР	СССР-И114	СССР-Ж21		
7188	У-2	№23	20.07.35	СССР	СССР-П1			
7189	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1126			
7190	У-2	№23	05.09.35	СССР	СССР-С842			
7191	У-2	№23	05.09.35	СССР	СССР-С843			
7192	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7193	У-2	№23	23.05.35	СССР	СССР-Ш1055			
7194	У-2	№23	20.07.35	СССР	СССР-П2			
7195	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7196	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7197	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7198	У-2	№23	09.04.35	СССР	СССР-Н84	Полярная авиация		
7199	У-2	№23	09.04.35	СССР	СССР-Н85	Полярная авиация		
7200	У-2	№23	26.06.36	СССР	СССР-С1080			
7201	У-2	№23	22.06.35	СССР	СССР-C739			
7202	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С3920			
7203	У-2	№23	15.08.35	СССР	СССР-С812			
7204	У-2	№23	14.03.36	СССР	СССР-С1041			
7205	У-2	№23	17.07.35	СССР	СССР-			
7206	У-2	№23	15.10.35	СССР	СССР-С782			
7207	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7208	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7209	У-2	№23	20.05.35	СССР	СССР-С696			
7210	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С2597			
7211	У-2	№23	22.06.35	СССР	СССР-C740			
7212	У-2	№23	28.01.36	СССР	СССР-Х73			
7213	У-2	№23	17.07.35	СССР	СССР-С783			
7214	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7215	У-2	№23	20.05.35	СССР	СССР-С697			
7216	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7217	У-2	№23	11.03.36	СССР	СССР-С1026			
7218	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7219	У-2	№23	15.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1109			
7220	У-2	№23	17.06.35	СССР	СССР-C732			
7221	У-2	№23	10.04.36	СССР	СССР-С883			
7222	У-2	№23	19.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1114			
7223	У-2	№23	09.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1127			
7224	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7225	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1090			
7226	У-2	№23	14.08.35	СССР	СССР-И272	СССР-С806		
7227	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7228	У-2	№23	17.08.35	СССР	СССР-Х64	СССР-С2577		
7229	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7230	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С3921			
7231	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7232	У-2	№23	19.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1115			
7233	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7234	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7235	У-2	№23	17.07.35	СССР	СССР-С780			
7236	У-2	№23	17.08.35	СССР	СССР-Х65			
7237	У-2	№23	15.11.35	СССР	СССР-С931			
7238	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7239	У-2	№23	14.08.35	СССР	СССР-С807			
7240	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7241	У-2	№23	20.05.35	СССР	СССР-С698			
7242	У-2	№23	22.02.36	СССР	СССР-С1003			
7243	У-2	№23	11.03.36	СССР	СССР-С1028			
7244	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С3933			
7245	У-2	№23	15.11.35	СССР	СССР-С932			
7246	У-2	№23	02.09.35	СССР	СССР-Х70			
7247	У-2	№23	22.07.35	СССР	СССР-И92			
7248	У-2	№23	01.08.35	СССР	СССР-С796			
7249	У-2	№23	17.07.35	СССР	СССР-С788			
7250	У-2	№23	01.08.35	СССР	СССР-С797			
7251	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7252	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7253	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7254	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7255	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7256	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7257	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7258	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7259	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7260	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7261	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7262	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7263	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7264	У-2СП	№23	03.07.35	СССР	СССР-Л948			
7265	У-2СП	№23	26.03.35	СССР	СССР-Н1793	СССР-Л1793		
7266	У-2СП	№23	21.05.35	СССР	СССР-М45			
7267	У-2СП	№23	16.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л951			
7268	У-2СП	№23	26.07.35	СССР	СССР-Л950			
7269	У-2СП	№23	14.07.35	СССР	СССР-Л946			
7270	У-2СП	№23	14.07.35	СССР	СССР-Л972			
7271	У-2СП	№23	20.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л973	потерян 22.08.38		
7272	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7273	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7274	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-П842			
7275	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7276	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7277	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7278	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7279	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7280	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7281	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7282	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7283	У-2	№23	1935	СССР		35-й ГвБАП		
7284	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7285	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7286	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7287	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7288	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7289	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7290	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7291	У-2	№23	17.06.35	СССР	СССР-C737			
7304	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-Л802			
7317	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С3912			
7318	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7319	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7320	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7321	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7322	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7323	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7324	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7325	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7326	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1166			
7352	У-2	№23	14.03.36	СССР	СССР-С1040			
7353	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
7354	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
7355	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
7356	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
7357	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
7358	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
7359	У-2	№23	14.03.36	СССР	СССР-			
7382	У-2	№23	1935	СССР		763-й НЛБАП		
7383	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7384	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7385	У-2	№23	1935	СССР		35-я ОАЭ		
7386	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7387	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7388	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7389	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7390	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7391	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7392	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7393	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7394	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7395	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7396	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7397	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7398	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7399	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7400	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-П855			
7401	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7402	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7403	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7404	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7405	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7406	У-2	№23	17.07.35	СССР	СССР-С786			
7407	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7408	У-2	№23	17.07.35	СССР	СССР-С784			
7409	У-2	№23	17.07.35	СССР	СССР-С787			
7410	У-2	№23	09.10.35	СССР	СССР-С902			
7433	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7444	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-П856			
7460	У-2	№23	1935	СССР		ЗС 29-я ЛТБр		
7541	У-2	№23	25.01.36	СССР	СССР-С967			
7562	У-2	№23	1935	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05-06.38 опытный		
7563	У-2	№23	02.03.36	СССР	СССР-С1018			
7564	У-2	№23	19.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1116			
7565	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7566	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7567	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7568	У-2	№23	13.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1131			
7569	У-2	№23	25.04.36	СССР	СССР-С1068			
7570	У-2ВС	№23	27.08.35	СССР	СССР-И122			
7571	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7572	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7573	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-И186	НИИ ВВС испытания 05-06.38 опытный		
7574	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7575	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-Х316			
7576	У-2	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-Ж20			
7577	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7578	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7579	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7580	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7581	У-2	№23	22.02.36	СССР	СССР-С1003	СССР-Х318		
7582	У-2	№23	1935	СССР				
7583	У-2СП	№23	02.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л953			
7584	У-2СП	№23	02.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л984			
7585	У-2СП	№23	04.10.35	СССР	СССР-Л965			
7586	У-2СП	№23	19.09.35	СССР	СССР-Л968			
7587	У-2СП	№23	19.09.35	СССР	СССР-Л969			
7588	У-2СП	№23	02.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л970			
7589	У-2СП	№23	07.10.35	СССР	СССР-Л1341			
7590	У-2СП	№23	04.10.35	СССР	СССР-Л1342			
7591	У-2СП	№23	04.10.35	СССР	СССР-Л1343			
7592	У-2СП	№23	04.10.35	СССР	СССР-Л1344			
7593	У-2СП	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-Л1345?			
7594	У-2СП	№23	02.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л1346			
7595	У-2СП	№23	02.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л1347			
7596	У-2СП	№23	04.10.35	СССР	СССР-Л1348			
7597	У-2СП	№23	04.10.35	СССР	СССР-Л1765			
7598	У-2СП	№23	09.12.35	СССР	СССР-Л1766			
7599	У-2СП	№23	26.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л1767			
7600	У-2СП	№23	08.12.35	СССР	СССР-Л1769			
7601	У-2СП	№23	26.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л1770			
7602	У-2СП	№23	08.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л1771			
7603	У-2СП	№23	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Н96	Полярная авиация, Иркутский АК		
7604	У-2СП	№23	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Н97	Полярная авиация		
7605	У-2СП	№23	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Н98	Полярная авиация, ГВФ СССР-Л2931		
7606	У-2СП	№23	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Н99	Полярная авиация, ГВФ СССР-Л2973		
7607	У-2СП	№23	22.08.35	СССР	СССР-Н100	Полярная авиация потерян 1935		
7608	У-2СП	№23	08.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л1772			
7609	У-2СП	№23	26.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л1773			
7610	У-2СП	№23	26.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л1774			
7611	У-2СП	№23	26.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л1775			
7612	У-2СП	№23	11.03.36	СССР	СССР-С1029			
7613	У-2СП	№23	26.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л1777			
7614	У-2СП	№23	26.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л1778			
7615	У-2СП	№23	26.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л1779			
7616	У-2СП	№23	26.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л1780			
7617	У-2СП	№23	26.08.35	СССР	СССР-Л1781			
7618	У-2СП	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-И157	СССР-К282		
7619	У-2СП	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-Х68	СССР-С1064		
7620	У-2СП	№23	1935	СССР				
7621	У-2СП	№23	03.10.35	СССР	СССР-Х72			
7622	У-2СП	№23	29.09.35	СССР	СССР-И138	СССР-Л2768		
7623	У-2СП	№23	11.11.35	СССР	СССР-И130	СССР-Л2770		
7624	У-2СП	№23	28.10.35	СССР	СССР-И129			
7625	У-2СП	№23	29.01.36	СССР	СССР-М55			
7626	У-2СП	№23	31.10.35	СССР	СССР-М58			
7627	У-2СП	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-И272			
7628	У-2СП	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1181			
7629	У-2СП	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1182			
7630	У-2СП	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С3931			
7631	У-2СП	№23	23.03.36	СССР	СССР-Л1485	СССР-С3931		
7632	У-2СП	№23	29.03.36	СССР	СССР-С1056			
7633	У-2СП	№23	26.01.36	СССР	СССР-С968			
7634	У-2СП	№23	19.08.36	СССР	СССР-М90	8-я ОАЭС		
7635	У-2СП	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С1179			
7636	У-2СП	№23	25.01.36	СССР	СССР-С933			
7637	У-2СП	№23	13.02.36	СССР	СССР-С987			
7638	У-2СП	№23	05.01.36	СССР	СССР-С965			
7639	У-2СП	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-С3926			
7640	У-2СП	№23	31.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1137			
7641	У-2СП	№23	01.08.37	СССР	СССР-С2561			
7642	У-2СП	№23	03.03.36	СССР	СССР-С1020			
7643	У-2СП	№23	02.07.36	СССР	СССР-К145			
7644	У-2СП	№23	02.07.36	СССР	СССР-К146			
7645	У-2СП	№23	31.03.36	СССР	СССР-Х93			
7646	У-2СП	№23	14.03.36	СССР	СССР-К144			
7647	У-2СП	№23	23.11.35	СССР	СССР-С957			
7648	У-2СП	№23	21.08.35	СССР	СССР-К53			
7649	У-2СП	№23	11.06.36	СССР	СССР-С1076			
7650	У-2СП	№23	19.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1117			
7651	У-2СП	№23	29.01.36	СССР	СССР-М62			
7652	У-2СП	№23	13.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1132			
7653	У-2СП	№23	19.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1118			
7654	У-2СП	№23	02.07.36	СССР	СССР-К147			
7655	У-2СП	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-И141	СССР-К356		
7656	У-2СП	№23	27.09.35	СССР	СССР-И137			
7657	У-2СП	№23	07.02.36	СССР	СССР-И155	СССР-Х368		
7658	У-2СП	№23	21.11.35	СССР	СССР-И139			
7659	У-2СП	№23	11.12.35	СССР	СССР-И151	СССР-Л2910		
7660	У-2СП	№23	1935	СССР				
7661	У-2СП	№23	29.01.36	СССР	СССР-М60			
7662	У-2СП	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-И144	СССР-Л2769		
7663	У-2СП	№23	29.01.36	СССР	СССР-М56	СССР-К258		
7664	У-2СП	№23	02.11.35	СССР	СССР-С891			
7665	У-2СП	№23	1935	СССР				
7666	У-2СП	№23	29.01.36	СССР	СССР-М57	СССР-К190		
7667	У-2СП	№23	13.09.35	СССР	СССР-Н1794	СССР-Л1794		
7668	У-2СП	№23	08.09.35	СССР	СССР-Н1795	СССР-Л1795		
7669	У-2СП	№23	13.09.35	СССР	СССР-Н1796	СССР-Л2942		
7670	У-2СП	№23	08.09.35	СССР	СССР-Н1803	СССР-Л1803		
7671	У-2СП	№23	23.09.35	СССР	СССР-Н1798	СССР-Л1798		
7672	У-2СП	№23	08.09.35	СССР	СССР-Н1799	СССР-Л2943		
7673	У-2СП	№23	08.09.35	СССР	СССР-Н1800	СССР-Л1800		
7674	У-2СП	№23	16.09.35	СССР	СССР-Н1801	СССР-Л1801		
7675	У-2СП	№23	16.09.35	СССР	СССР-Н1802	СССР-Л1802		
7676	У-2СП	№23	23.09.35	СССР	СССР-Н1797	СССР-Л1797		
7677	У-2СП	№23	23.09.35	СССР	СССР-Н1804	СССР-Л1804		
7678	У-2СП	№23	23.09.35	СССР	СССР-Н1805	СССР-Л1805		
7679	С-1	№23	11.11.35	СССР	СССР-К54			
7680	С-1	№23	26.11.35	СССР	СССР-К55			
7681	С-1	№23	26.11.35	СССР	СССР-К56			
7682	С-1	№23	21.10.35	СССР	СССР-К57			
7683	С-1	№23	26.09.35	СССР	СССР-К58			
7684	С-1	№23	10.11.35	СССР	СССР-К59			
7685	С-1	№23	01.04.36	СССР	СССР-К60			
7686	С-1	№23	14.11.35	СССР	СССР-К61			
7687	С-1	№23	01.04.36	СССР	СССР-К62			
7688	С-1	№23	23.03.36	СССР	СССР-К63	потерян 20.11.37		
7689	С-1	№23	14.12.35	СССР	СССР-К64			
7690	С-1	№23	11.11.35	СССР	СССР-К65			
7691	С-1	№23	14.12.35	СССР	СССР-К66			
7692	С-1	№23	15.03.36	СССР	СССР-К67			
7693	С-1	№23	15.09.36	СССР	СССР-К68			
7694	С-1	№23	25.11.35	СССР	СССР-К69			
7695	С-1	№23	11.09.36	СССР	СССР-К70			
7696	С-1	№23	14.12.35	СССР	СССР-К71			
7697	С-1	№23	15.09.36	СССР	СССР-К72			
7698	С-1	№23	14.11.35	СССР	СССР-К73			
7699	С-1	№23	08.09.36	СССР	СССР-К74			
7700	С-1	№23	08.12.35	СССР	СССР-К75			
7701	С-1	№23	10.05.36	СССР	СССР-К76			
7702	С-1	№23	02.11.35	СССР	СССР-К77			
7703	С-1	№23	17.05.36	СССР	СССР-К78			
7704	С-1	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-К79	34-02		
7705	С-1	№23	09.07.36	СССР	СССР-К80			
7706	С-1	№23	08.09.36	СССР	СССР-К81			
7707	С-1	№23	09.11.35	СССР	СССР-К82			
7708	С-1	№23	03.09.36	СССР	СССР-К83			
7709	С-1	№23	10.11.35	СССР	СССР-К84			
7710	С-1	№23	08.12.35	СССР	СССР-К85			
7711	С-1	№23	08.12.35	СССР	СССР-К86			
7712	С-1	№23	11.11.35	СССР	СССР-К87			
7713	С-1	№23	21.10.35	СССР	СССР-К88			
7714	С-1	№23	26.11.35	СССР	СССР-К89			
7715	С-1	№23	14.12.35	СССР	СССР-К90			
7716	С-1	№23	11.09.36	СССР	СССР-К91			
7717	С-1	№23	03.09.36	СССР	СССР-К92			
7718	С-1	№23	03.09.36	СССР	СССР-К93			
7719	С-1	№23	29.10.35	СССР	СССР-К94			
7720	С-1	№23	29.10.35	СССР	СССР-К95			
7721	С-1	№23	15.09.36	СССР	СССР-К96			
7722	У-2АП	№23	27.03.36	СССР	СССР-А601			
7723	У-2АП	№23	26.03.36	СССР	СССР-А602			
7724	У-2АП	№23	21.12.35	СССР	СССР-А603			
7725	У-2АП	№23	21.12.35	СССР	СССР-А604			
7726	У-2АП	№23	10.04.36	СССР	СССР-А605			
7727	У-2АП	№23	01.02.36	СССР	СССР-А606			
7728	У-2АП	№23	21.12.35	СССР	СССР-А607			
7729	У-2АП	№23	21.12.35	СССР	СССР-А608			
7730	У-2АП	№23	01.02.36	СССР	СССР-А609			
7731	У-2АП	№23	21.12.35	СССР	СССР-А610	СССР-Т15		
7732	У-2АП	№23	21.03.36	СССР	СССР-А611			
7733	У-2АП	№23	15.05.36	СССР	СССР-А612			
7734	У-2АП	№23	01.02.36	СССР	СССР-А613			
7735	У-2АП	№23	01.02.36	СССР	СССР-А614			
7736	У-2АП	№23	01.02.36	СССР	СССР-А615			
7737	У-2АП	№23	21.04.36	СССР	СССР-А616			
7738	У-2АП	№23	26.03.36	СССР	СССР-А617			
7739	У-2АП	№23	01.02.36	СССР	СССР-А618			
7740	У-2АП	№23	21.03.36	СССР	СССР-А619			
7741	У-2АП	№23	10.05.36	СССР	СССР-А620			
7742	У-2АП	№23	01.02.36	СССР	СССР-А621			
7743	У-2АП	№23	01.02.36	СССР	СССР-А622			
7744	У-2АП	№23	10.05.36	СССР	СССР-А623			
7745	У-2АП	№23	27.02.36	СССР	СССР-А624			
7746	У-2АП	№23	19.04.36	СССР	СССР-А625			
7747	У-2АП	№23	20.03.36	СССР	СССР-А626			
7748	У-2АП	№23	01.02.36	СССР	СССР-А627			
7749	У-2АП	№23	20.03.36	СССР	СССР-А628			
7750	У-2АП	№23	19.04.36	СССР	СССР-А629			
7751	У-2АП	№23	26.03.36	СССР	СССР-А630			
7752	У-2АП	№23	21.03.36	СССР	СССР-А631			
7753	У-2АП	№23	21.04.36	СССР	СССР-А632			
7754	У-2АП	№23	27.03.36	СССР	СССР-А633			
7755	У-2АП	№23	19.04.36	СССР	СССР-А634			
7756	У-2АП	№23	19.04.36	СССР	СССР-А635			
7757	У-2АП	№23	08.04.36	СССР	СССР-А636			
7758	У-2АП	№23	19.04.36	СССР	СССР-А637			
7759	У-2АП	№23	21.04.36	СССР	СССР-А638			
7760	У-2АП	№23	26.03.36	СССР	СССР-А639			
7761	У-2АП	№23	08.04.36	СССР	СССР-А640			
7762	У-2АП	№23	27.03.36	СССР	СССР-А641			
7763	У-2АП	№23	21.04.36	СССР	СССР-А642			
7764	У-2АП	№23	27.03.36	СССР	СССР-А643			
7765	У-2АП	№23	26.03.36	СССР	СССР-А644			
7766	У-2АП	№23	19.04.36	СССР	СССР-А645			
7767	У-2АП	№23	26.03.36	СССР	СССР-А646			
7768	У-2АП	№23	10.04.36	СССР	СССР-А647			
7769	У-2АП	№23	10.05.36	СССР	СССР-А648			
7770	У-2АП	№23	10.04.36	СССР	СССР-А649			
7771	У-2АП	№23	10.04.36	СССР	СССР-А650			
7772	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7773	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-К2776	СССР-Л2776		
7774	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7775	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7776	АИР-6	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-Л2130			
7777	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-Х94			
7778	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7779	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7780	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7781	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7782	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-Л2132			
7783	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7784	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7785	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7786	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7787	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7788	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7789	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7790	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7791	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7792	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-Л2134			
7793	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-Л2135			
7794	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7795	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7796	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7797	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-Л2131			
7798	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7799	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7800	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7801	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7802	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7803	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7804	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7805	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7806	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7807	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7808	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7809	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-К172	СССР-Л172		
7810	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7811	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7812	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7813	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7814	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7815	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7816	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7817	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7818	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7819	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7820	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-Л2944			
7821	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7822	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7823	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7824	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7825	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР	СССР-П4			
7826	АИР-6	№23	1935	СССР				
7827	У-2АП	№23	01.04.36	СССР	СССР-А651			
7828	У-2АП	№23	08.05.36	СССР	СССР-А652			
7829	У-2АП	№23	29.01.36	СССР	СССР-А653	потерян 09.07.44		
7830	У-2АП	№23	26.04.36	СССР	СССР-А654			
7831	У-2АП	№23	20.07.36	СССР	СССР-А655			
7832	У-2АП	№23	28.03.36	СССР	СССР-А656			
7833	У-2АП	№23	20.07.36	СССР	СССР-А657			
7834	У-2АП	№23	20.07.36	СССР	СССР-А658			
7835	У-2АП	№23	26.04.36	СССР	СССР-А659			
7836	У-2АП	№23	21.04.36	СССР	СССР-А660			
7837	У-2АП	№23	21.04.36	СССР	СССР-А661			
7838	У-2АП	№23	08.05.36	СССР	СССР-А662			
7839	У-2АП	№23	10.04.36	СССР	СССР-А663			
7840	У-2АП	№23	20.07.36	СССР	СССР-А664			
7841	У-2АП	№23	08.05.36	СССР	СССР-А665			
7842	У-2АП	№23	13.07.36	СССР	СССР-А666			
7843	У-2АП	№23	21.04.36	СССР	СССР-А667			
7844	У-2АП	№23	29.04.36	СССР	СССР-А668			
7845	У-2АП	№23	10.04.36	СССР	СССР-А669			
7846	У-2АП	№23	08.05.36	СССР	СССР-А670			
7847	У-2АП	№23	26.04.36	СССР	СССР-А671			
7848	У-2АП	№23	28.04.36	СССР	СССР-А672			
7849	У-2АП	№23	10.04.36	СССР	СССР-А673			
7850	У-2АП	№23	10.04.36	СССР	СССР-А674			
7851	У-2АП	№23	28.03.36	СССР	СССР-А675			
7852	У-2АП	№23	01.04.36	СССР	СССР-А676			
7853	У-2АП	№23	28.04.36	СССР	СССР-А677			
7854	У-2АП	№23	26.03.36	СССР	СССР-А678			
7855	У-2АП	№23	28.04.36	СССР	СССР-А679			
7856	У-2АП	№23	13.07.36	СССР	СССР-А680			
7857	У-2АП	№23	08.05.36	СССР	СССР-А681			
7858	У-2АП	№23	28.04.36	СССР	СССР-А682			
7859	У-2АП	№23	08.05.36	СССР	СССР-А683			
7860	У-2АП	№23	17.04.36	СССР	СССР-А684			
7861	У-2АП	№23	10.04.36	СССР	СССР-А685			
7862	У-2АП	№23	26.03.36	СССР	СССР-А686			
7863	У-2АП	№23	03.05.36	СССР	СССР-А687			
7864	У-2АП	№23	13.05.36	СССР	СССР-А688			
7865	У-2АП	№23	10.04.36	СССР	СССР-А689			
7866	У-2АП	№23	17.04.36	СССР	СССР-А690			
7867	У-2АП	№23	28.03.36	СССР	СССР-А691			
7868	У-2АП	№23	29.04.36	СССР	СССР-А692			
7869	У-2АП	№23	01.04.36	СССР	СССР-А693			
7870	У-2АП	№23	13.07.36	СССР	СССР-А694			
7871	У-2АП	№23	13.05.36	СССР	СССР-А695			
7872	У-2АП	№23	29.04.36	СССР	СССР-А696			
7873	У-2АП	№23	29.04.36	СССР	СССР-А697			
7874	У-2АП	№23	01.04.36	СССР	СССР-А698			
7875	У-2АП	№23	29.04.36	СССР	СССР-А699			
7876	У-2АП	№23	03.04.36	СССР	СССР-А700			
7877	У-2АП	№23	28.03.36	СССР	СССР-А701			
7878	У-2АП	№23	26.03.36	СССР	СССР-А702			
7879	У-2АП	№23	28.03.36	СССР	СССР-А703			
7880	У-2АП	№23	28.03.36	СССР	СССР-А704			
7881	У-2АП	№23	28.03.36	СССР	СССР-А705			
7882	У-2АП	№23	26.03.36	СССР	СССР-А706			
7883	У-2АП	№23	13.05.36	СССР	СССР-А707			
7884	У-2АП	№23	29.04.36	СССР	СССР-А708			
7885	У-2АП	№23	29.04.36	СССР	СССР-А709			
7886	У-2АП	№23	08.05.36	СССР	СССР-А710			
7887	У-2АП	№23	29.04.36	СССР	СССР-А711			
7888	У-2АП	№23	19.04.36	СССР	СССР-А712			
7889	У-2АП	№23	10.04.36	СССР	СССР-А713			
7890	У-2АП	№23	26.04.36	СССР	СССР-А714			
7891	У-2АП	№23	28.03.36	СССР	СССР-А715			
7892	У-2АП	№23	28.04.36	СССР	СССР-А716			
7893	У-2АП	№23	08.05.36	СССР	СССР-А717			
7894	У-2АП	№23	29.04.36	СССР	СССР-А718			
7895	У-2АП	№23	10.04.36	СССР	СССР-А719			
7896	У-2АП	№23	29.04.36	СССР	СССР-А720			
7897	У-2АП	№23	01.04.36	СССР	СССР-А721			
7898	У-2АП	№23	10.04.36	СССР	СССР-А722			
7899	У-2АП	№23	28.03.36	СССР	СССР-А723			
7900	У-2АП	№23	08.05.36	СССР	СССР-А724			
7901	У-2АП	№23	13.07.36	СССР	СССР-А725			
7902	У-2АП	№23	28.03.36	СССР	СССР-А726			
7903	У-2АП	№23	01.04.36	СССР	СССР-А727			
7904	У-2АП	№23	29.04.36	СССР	СССР-А728	4-я ВА		
7905	У-2АП	№23	01.04.36	СССР	СССР-А729			
7906	У-2АП	№23	26.04.36	СССР	СССР-А730			
7907	У-2АП	№23	01.04.36	СССР	СССР-А731			
7908	У-2АП	№23	13.07.36	СССР	СССР-А732			
7909	У-2АП	№23	26.04.36	СССР	СССР-А733	СССР-Л733		
7910	У-2АП	№23	01.04.36	СССР	СССР-А734			
7911	У-2АП	№23	01.04.36	СССР	СССР-А735			
7912	У-2АП	№23	26.04.36	СССР	СССР-А736			
7913	У-2АП	№23	26.04.36	СССР	СССР-А737			
7914	У-2АП	№23	26.04.36	СССР	СССР-А738			
7915	У-2АП	№23	01.04.36	СССР	СССР-А739			
7916	У-2АП	№23	28.04.36	СССР	СССР-А740			
7917	У-2АП	№23	08.05.36	СССР	СССР-А741			
7918	У-2АП	№23	29.04.36	СССР	СССР-А742			
7919	У-2АП	№23	22.04.36	СССР	СССР-А743			
7920	У-2АП	№23	01.04.36	СССР	СССР-А744			
7921	У-2АП	№23	26.04.36	СССР	СССР-А745			
7922	У-2АП	№23	29.04.36	СССР	СССР-А746			
7923	У-2АП	№23	01.09.36	СССР	СССР-А747			
7924	У-2АП	№23	26.04.36	СССР	СССР-А748			
7925	У-2АП	№23	10.05.36	СССР	СССР-А749			
7926	У-2АП	№23	20.07.36	СССР	СССР-А750			
7927	У-2АП	№23	10.04.36	СССР	СССР-А751			
7928	У-2АП	№23	13.11.36	СССР	СССР-А752			
7929	У-2АП	№23	14.04.36	СССР	СССР-А753			
7930	У-2АП	№23	22.04.36	СССР	СССР-А754			
7931	У-2АП	№23	26.04.36	СССР	СССР-А755			
7932	У-2АП	№23	21.04.36	СССР	СССР-А756			
7933	У-2АП	№23	21.04.36	СССР	СССР-А757			
7934	У-2АП	№23	21.04.36	СССР	СССР-А758			
7935	У-2АП	№23	21.04.36	СССР	СССР-А759			
7936	У-2АП	№23	10.04.36	СССР	СССР-А760			
7937	У-2АП	№23	29.04.36	СССР	СССР-А761			
7938	У-2АП	№23	05.04.36	СССР	СССР-А762			
7939	У-2АП	№23	20.07.36	СССР	СССР-А763			
7940	У-2АП	№23	08.05.36	СССР	СССР-А764			
7941	У-2АП	№23	04.05.36	СССР	СССР-А765			
7942	У-2АП	№23	05.04.36	СССР	СССР-А766			
7943	У-2АП	№23	13.05.36	СССР	СССР-А767			
7944	У-2АП	№23	26.04.36	СССР	СССР-А768			
7945	У-2АП	№23	20.07.36	СССР	СССР-А769			
7946	У-2АП	№23	26.04.36	СССР	СССР-А770			
7947	У-2АП	№23	25.05.36	СССР	СССР-А771			
7948	У-2АП	№23	26.04.36	СССР	СССР-А772			
7949	У-2АП	№23	04.05.36	СССР	СССР-А773	потерян 16.05.36		
7950	У-2АП	№23	26.04.36	СССР	СССР-А774			
7951	У-2АП	№23	10.05.36	СССР	СССР-А775			
7952	У-2АП	№23	14.04.36	СССР	СССР-А776			
7953	У-2АП	№23	04.10.36	СССР	СССР-А777			
7954	У-2АП	№23	26.04.36	СССР	СССР-А778	СССР-Л778		
7955	У-2АП	№23	26.04.36	СССР	СССР-А779			
7956	У-2АП	№23	08.05.36	СССР	СССР-А780			
7957	У-2АП	№23	26.04.36	СССР	СССР-А781	СССР-Т781		
7958	У-2АП	№23	13.11.36	СССР	СССР-А782			
7959	У-2АП	№23	10.04.36	СССР	СССР-А783			
7960	У-2АП	№23	13.11.36	СССР	СССР-А784			
7961	У-2АП	№23	14.11.36	СССР	СССР-А785			
7962	У-2АП	№23	21.04.36	СССР	СССР-А786			
7963	У-2АП	№23	19.04.36	СССР	СССР-А787			
7964	У-2АП	№23	31.05.36	СССР	СССР-А788			
7965	У-2АП	№23	09.07.36	СССР	СССР-А789			
7966	У-2АП	№23	08.05.36	СССР	СССР-А790			
7967	У-2АП	№23	10.04.36	СССР	СССР-А791			
7968	У-2АП	№23	08.05.36	СССР	СССР-А792			
7969	У-2АП	№23	04.05.36	СССР	СССР-А793			
7970	У-2АП	№23	10.04.36	СССР	СССР-А794			
7971	У-2АП	№23	13.11.36	СССР	СССР-А795			
7972	У-2АП	№23	10.05.36	СССР	СССР-А796			
7973	У-2АП	№23	10.04.36	СССР	СССР-А797			
7974	У-2АП	№23	21.04.36	СССР	СССР-А798			
7975	У-2АП	№23	08.05.36	СССР	СССР-А799			
7976	У-2АП	№23	10.04.36	СССР	СССР-А800			
7977	У-2АП	№23	10.05.36	СССР	СССР-А801			
7978	У-2АП	№23	26.04.36	СССР	СССР-А802			
7979	У-2АП	№23	13.05.36	СССР	СССР-А803			
7980	У-2АП	№23	21.04.36	СССР	СССР-А804			
7981	У-2АП	№23	10.05.36	СССР	СССР-А805			
7982	У-2АП	№23	13.11.36	СССР	СССР-А806			
7983	У-2АП	№23	21.04.36	СССР	СССР-А807			
7984	У-2АП	№23	08.05.36	СССР	СССР-А808			
7985	У-2АП	№23	07.08.36	СССР	СССР-А809			
7986	У-2АП	№23	13.05.36	СССР	СССР-А810			
7987	У-2АП	№23	21.04.36	СССР	СССР-А811			
7988	У-2АП	№23	13.07.36	СССР	СССР-А812			
7989	У-2АП	№23	31.07.36	СССР	СССР-А813			
7990	У-2АП	№23	22.04.36	СССР	СССР-А814			
7991	У-2АП	№23	13.07.36	СССР	СССР-А815			
7992	У-2АП	№23	09.08.36	СССР	СССР-А816			
7993	У-2АП	№23	08.05.36	СССР	СССР-А817			
7994	У-2АП	№23	21.04.36	СССР	СССР-А818			
7995	У-2АП	№23	29.05.36	СССР	СССР-А819			
7996	У-2АП	№23	22.04.36	СССР	СССР-А820			
7997	У-2АП	№23	22.04.36	СССР	СССР-А821			
7998	У-2АП	№23	05.04.36	СССР	СССР-А822			
7999	У-2АП	№23	04.05.36	СССР	СССР-А823			
8000	У-2АП	№23	29.05.36	СССР	СССР-А824			
8001	У-2АП	№23	22.04.36	СССР	СССР-А825			
8002	У-2АП	№23	13.07.36	СССР	СССР-А826			
8003	У-2АП	№23	04.05.36	СССР	СССР-А827			
8004	У-2АП	№23	08.05.36	СССР	СССР-А828			
8005	У-2АП	№23	29.05.36	СССР	СССР-А829			
8006	У-2АП	№23	26.04.36	СССР	СССР-А830			
8007	У-2АП	№23	08.05.36	СССР	СССР-А831			
8008	У-2АП	№23	13.11.36	СССР	СССР-А832			
8009	У-2АП	№23	13.11.36	СССР	СССР-А833			
8010	У-2АП	№23	08.05.36	СССР	СССР-А834			
8011	У-2АП	№23	08.05.36	СССР	СССР-А835			
8012	У-2АП	№23	08.05.36	СССР	СССР-А836			
8013	У-2АП	№23	22.04.36	СССР	СССР-А837			
8014	У-2АП	№23	21.04.36	СССР	СССР-А838			
8015	У-2АП	№23	29.05.36	СССР	СССР-А839			
8016	У-2АП	№23	03.05.36	СССР	СССР-А840			
8017	У-2АП	№23	01.09.36	СССР	СССР-А841			
8018	У-2АП	№23	31.07.36	СССР	СССР-А842			
8019	У-2АП	№23	03.04.36	СССР	СССР-А843			
8020	У-2АП	№23	04.07.36	СССР	СССР-А844			
8021	У-2АП	№23	29.05.36	СССР	СССР-А845			
8022	У-2АП	№23	14.04.36	СССР	СССР-А846			
8023	У-2АП	№23	29.05.36	СССР	СССР-А847			
8024	У-2АП	№23	21.04.36	СССР	СССР-А848			
8025	У-2АП	№23	13.11.36	СССР	СССР-А849			
8026	У-2АП	№23	31.05.36	СССР	СССР-А850			
8027	У-2АП	№23	03.05.36	СССР	СССР-А851			
8028	У-2АП	№23	08.07.36	СССР	СССР-А852			
8029	У-2АП	№23	09.04.36	СССР	СССР-А853			
8030	У-2АП	№23	09.07.36	СССР	СССР-А854	СССР-К277		
8031	У-2АП	№23	09.08.36	СССР	СССР-А855			
8032	У-2АП	№23	04.05.36	СССР	СССР-А856			
8033	У-2АП	№23	14.08.36	СССР	СССР-А857			
8034	У-2АП	№23	04.10.36	СССР	СССР-А858	потерян 16.06.37		
8035	У-2АП	№23	21.04.36	СССР	СССР-А859			
8036	У-2АП	№23	21.04.36	СССР	СССР-А860			
8037	У-2АП	№23	21.04.36	СССР	СССР-А861			
8038	У-2АП	№23	04.05.36	СССР	СССР-А862			
8039	У-2АП	№23	03.08.36	СССР	СССР-А863	СССР-К863		
8040	У-2АП	№23	21.04.36	СССР	СССР-А864			
8041	У-2АП	№23	14.04.36	СССР	СССР-А865			
8042	У-2АП	№23	28.04.36	СССР	СССР-А866			
8043	У-2АП	№23	04.05.36	СССР	СССР-А867			
8044	У-2АП	№23	16.05.36	СССР	СССР-А868	СССР-К868		
8045	У-2АП	№23	03.05.36	СССР	СССР-А869			
8046	У-2АП	№23	28.04.36	СССР	СССР-А870			
8047	У-2АП	№23	16.05.36	СССР	СССР-А871			
8048	У-2АП	№23	02.07.36	СССР	СССР-А872			
8049	У-2АП	№23	14.08.36	СССР	СССР-А873			
8050	У-2АП	№23	28.04.36	СССР	СССР-А874			
8051	У-2АП	№23	08.07.36	СССР	СССР-А875			
8052	У-2АП	№23	08.07.36	СССР	СССР-А876			
8053	У-2CП	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1505			
8054	У-2CП	№23		СССР				
8055	У-2CП	№23		СССР				
8056	У-2CП	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-Ж39			
8057	У-2CП	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1504			
8058	У-2CП	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1511			
8059	У-2CП	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1502			
8060	У-2CП	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1501	СССР-Ж40		
8061	У-2CП	№23	02.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1508			
8062	У-2CП	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С1094			
8063	У-2CП	№23	29.02.36	СССР	СССР-Ф102			
8064	У-2CП	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С3929	СССР-А3929		
8065	У-2CП	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С1093			
8066	У-2CП	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С1096			
8067	У-2CП	№23	20.10.36	СССР	СССР-М86			
8068	У-2CП	№23	23.11.36	СССР	СССР-И183			
8069	У-2CП	№23	20.10.36	СССР	СССР-М87	СССР-К236		
8070	У-2CП	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С1510			
8071	У-2CП	№23	1936	СССР				
8072	У-2CП	№23	27.07.36	СССР	СССР-Ф103			
8073	У-2CП	№23	25.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2020			
8074	У-2CП	№23	25.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2021			
8075	У-2CП	№23	25.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2022			
8076	У-2CП	№23	16.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2023			
8077	У-2CП	№23	16.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2024			
8078	У-2CП	№23	16.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2025			
8079	У-2CП	№23	16.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2026			
8080	У-2CП	№23	10.11.36	СССР	СССР-Л2027			
8081	У-2CП	№23	25.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2028			
8082	У-2CП	№23	13.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2029			
8083	У-2CП	№23	25.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2030			
8084	У-2CП	№23	25.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2031			
8085	У-2CП	№23	23.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2032			
8086	У-2CП	№23	17.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2033			
8087	У-2CП	№23	17.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2034			
8088	У-2CП	№23	17.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2035			
8089	У-2CП	№23	10.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2036			
8090	У-2CП	№23	23.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2037			
8091	У-2CП	№23	23.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2038			
8092	У-2CП	№23	28.06.36	СССР	СССР-Л2039			
8093	У-2CП	№23	08.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2040			
8094	У-2CП	№23	23.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2041			
8095	У-2CП	№23	17.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2042			
8096	У-2CП	№23	17.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2043			
8097	У-2CП	№23	01.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2044			
8098	У-2CП	№23	17.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2045			
8099	У-2CП	№23	17.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2046			
8100	У-2CП	№23	10.11.36	СССР	СССР-Л2047	СССР-К2047		
8101	У-2CП	№23	17.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2048			
8102	У-2CП	№23	17.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2049			
8103	У-2CП	№23	13.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2050			
8104	У-2CП	№23	25.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2051			
8105	У-2CП	№23	07.08.36	СССР	СССР-Л2052			
8106	У-2CП	№23	22.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2053			
8107	У-2CП	№23	25.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2054			
8108	У-2CП	№23	07.08.36	СССР	СССР-Л2055			
8109	У-2CП	№23	17.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2056			
8110	У-2CП	№23	07.08.36	СССР	СССР-Л2057			
8111	У-2CП	№23	07.08.36	СССР	СССР-Л2058			
8112	У-2CП	№23	25.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2059			
8113	У-2CП	№23	25.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2060			
8114	У-2CП	№23	14.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2061			
8115	У-2CП	№23	23.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2062			
8116	У-2CП	№23	14.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2063			
8117	У-2CП	№23	07.08.36	СССР	СССР-Л2064			
8118	У-2CП	№23	07.08.36	СССР	СССР-Л2065			
8119	У-2CП	№23	08.06.36	СССР	СССР-Х80			
8120	У-2CП	№23	21.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2067			
8121	У-2CП	№23	14.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2068			
8122	У-2CП	№23	21.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2069			
8123	У-2CП	№23	16.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2070			
8124	У-2CП	№23	25.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2071			
8125	У-2CП	№23	25.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2072			
8126	У-2CП	№23	08.06.36	СССР	СССР-Х81			
8127	У-2CП	№23	21.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2074			
8128	У-2CП	№23	08.06.36	СССР	СССР-Х82			
8129	У-2CП	№23	08.06.36	СССР	СССР-Х83			
8130	У-2CП	№23	14.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2077			
8131	У-2CП	№23	23.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2078			
8132	У-2CП	№23	28.06.36	СССР	СССР-Х84			
8133	У-2CП	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-Л2088			
8134	У-2CП	№23	08.06.36	СССР	СССР-Х85			
8135	У-2CП	№23	08.06.36	СССР	СССР-Х86			
8136	У-2CП	№23	21.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2083			
8137	У-2CП	№23	03.08.36	СССР	СССР-Л2084			
8138	У-2CП	№23	08.06.36	СССР	СССР-Х87			
8139	У-2CП	№23	21.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2086			
8140	У-2CП	№23	23.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2087			
8141	У-2CП	№23	21.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2080			
8142	У-2CП	№23	21.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2089			
8143	У-2CП	№23	21.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2090			
8144	У-2CП	№23	08.06.36	СССР	СССР-Х88			
8145	У-2CП	№23	03.08.36	СССР	СССР-Л2092			
8146	У-2CП	№23	08.06.36	СССР	СССР-Х89			
8147	У-2CП	№23	08.06.36	СССР	СССР-Х90			
8148	У-2CП	№23	03.08.36	СССР	СССР-Л2095			
8149	У-2CП	№23	03.08.36	СССР	СССР-Л2096			
8150	У-2CП	№23	03.08.36	СССР	СССР-Л2097			
8151	У-2CП	№23	03.08.36	СССР	СССР-Л2098			
8152	У-2CП	№23	08.06.36	СССР	СССР-Х91			
8153	У-2CП	№23	03.08.36	СССР	СССР-Л2100			
8154	У-2CП	№23	23.10.36	СССР	СССР-М80			
8155	У-2CП	№23	23.10.36	СССР	СССР-М81	СССР-Л3223		
8156	У-2CП	№23	23.10.36	СССР	СССР-М82			
8157	У-2CП	№23	23.10.36	СССР	СССР-М83			
8158	У-2CП	№23	23.10.36	СССР	СССР-М84			
8159	У-2CП	№23	14.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2101			
8160	У-2CП	№23	03.08.36	СССР	СССР-Л2102			
8161	У-2CП	№23	28.06.36	СССР	СССР-Л2103			
8162	У-2CП	№23	14.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2104			
8163	У-2CП	№23	14.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2105			
8164	У-2CП	№23	21.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2066			
8165	У-2CП	№23	16.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2073			
8166	У-2CП	№23	14.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2075			
8167	У-2CП	№23	03.08.36	СССР	СССР-Л2076			
8168	У-2CП	№23	24.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2079			
8169	У-2CП	№23	08.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2081			
8170	У-2CП	№23	14.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2082			
8171	У-2CП	№23	14.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2085			
8172	У-2CП	№23	21.05.36	СССР	СССР-Л2091			
8173	У-2CП	№23	08.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2093			
8174	У-2CП	№23	08.07.36	СССР	СССР-Л2094			
8175	У-2CП	№23	03.08.36	СССР	СССР-Л2099			
8176	У-2CП	№23	1936	СССР				
8177	У-2СП	№23	10.08.36	СССР	СССР-Н136	Полярная авиация, СССР-Х184		
8178	У-2CП	№23	26.06.36	СССР	СССР-С1005			
8179	У-2	№23	20.07.36	СССР	СССР-К185			
8180	У-2	№23	09.07.36	СССР	СССР-К186			
8181	У-2	№23	26.07.36	СССР	СССР-К187			
8182	У-2	№23	26.07.36	СССР	СССР-К188	СССР-Т188		
8183	У-2	№23	26.07.36	СССР	СССР-К189			
8184	У-2	№23	26.06.36	СССР	СССР-С1081			
8185	У-2	№23	26.06.36	СССР	СССР-С1082			
8186	У-2	№23	26.06.36	СССР	СССР-С1083			
8187	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8188	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8189	У-2	№23	26.06.36	СССР	СССР-С1084			
8190	У-2	№23	02.07.36	СССР	СССР-С1086			
8191	У-2	№23	23.05.36	СССР	СССР-С1074			
8192	У-2	№23	16.01.37	СССР	СССР-С1139			
8193	У-2	№23	1936	СССР		154-я ОАЭС		
8194	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С1217			
8195	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8196	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8197	У-2	№23	11.06.36	СССР	СССР-С1077			
8198	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8199	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С3915	371-я ОАЭС		
8200	У-2	№23	17.05.37	СССР	СССР-С1222			
8201	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8202	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8203	У-2	№23	16.01.37	СССР	СССР-С1140			
8204	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8205	У-2	№23	28.12.37	СССР	СССР-С1226			
8206	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1231			
8207	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8208	У-2	№23	16.01.37	СССР	СССР-С1141			
8209	У-2	№23	27.02.37	СССР	СССР-С1152	763-й НЛБАП потерян 09-10.42		
8210	У-2	№23	11.06.36	СССР	СССР-С1078			
8211	У-2	№23	16.01.37	СССР	СССР-С1144			
8212	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8213	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8214	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1232			
8215	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С1230			
8216	У-2	№23	26.02.37	СССР	СССР-С1092			
8217	У-2	№23	26.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1044			
8218	У-2	№23	08.06.36	СССР	СССР-Х92			
8219	У-2	№23	04.06.36	СССР	СССР-И154			
8237	У-2	№23	1936	СССР		46-й ГвНБАП		
8238	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8239	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8240	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8241	У-2	№23	1936	СССР		фото ЦВМА		
8242	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8243	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8244	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8245	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8246	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1233			
8247	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1234			
8248	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1235			
8249	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1236			
8250	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1237			
8251	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1238			
8252	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1239			
8253	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1240			
8254	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1241			
8255	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1242			
8256	У-2	№23	03.07.36	СССР	СССР-И164			
8257	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1243			
8258	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1244			
8259	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1245			
8260	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1246			
8261	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1247			
8262	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1248			
8263	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1249			
8264	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1250			
8265	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1251			
8266	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1252			
8267	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1253			
8268	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1254			
8269	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1255			
8270	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1256			
8271	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1257			
8272	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1258			
8273	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1259			
8274	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1260			
8275	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1261			
8276	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1262			
8277	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1263			
8278	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1264			
8279	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1265			
8280	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1266			
8281	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1267			
8282	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1268			
8283	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1269			
8284	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1270			
8285	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1271			
8286	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1272			
8287	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1273			
8288	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1274			
8289	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1275			
8290	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1276			
8291	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1277			
8292	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1278			
8293	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1279			
8294	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1280			
8295	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1281			
8296	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1282			
8297	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1283			
8298	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1284			
8299	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1285			
8300	У-2	№23	22.06.36	СССР	СССР-С1286			
8301	У-2	№23	23.07.36	СССР	СССР-С1287			
8302	У-2	№23	23.07.36	СССР	СССР-С1288			
8303	У-2	№23	23.07.36	СССР	СССР-С1290			
8304	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1291			
8305	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1289			
8306	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1292			
8307	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1293			
8308	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1294			
8309	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1295			
8310	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1296			
8311	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1297			
8312	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1298			
8313	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1299			
8314	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1300			
8315	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1301			
8316	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1302			
8317	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1303			
8318	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1304			
8319	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1305			
8320	У-2	№23	22.06.36	СССР	СССР-С1306			
8321	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1307			
8322	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1308			
8323	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1309			
8324	У-2	№23	20.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1310			
8325	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1311			
8326	У-2	№23	28.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1312			
8327	У-2	№23	28.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1313			
8328	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1314			
8329	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1315			
8330	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1316			
8331	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1317			
8332	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1318			
8333	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1319			
8334	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1320			
8335	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1321			
8336	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1322			
8337	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1323			
8338	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1324			
8339	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1325			
8340	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1326			
8341	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1327			
8342	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1328			
8343	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1329			
8344	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1330			
8345	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1331			
8346	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1332			
8347	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1333			
8348	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1334			
8349	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1335			
8350	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1336			
8351	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1337			
8352	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1338			
8353	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1339			
8354	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1340			
8355	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1341			
8356	У-2	№23	08.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1342			
8357	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1343			
8358	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1344			
8359	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1345			
8360	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1346			
8361	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1347			
8362	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1348			
8363	У-2	№23	08.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1349			
8364	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1350			
8365	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1351			
8366	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1352			
8367	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1353			
8368	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1354			
8369	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1355			
8370	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1356			
8371	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1357			
8372	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1358			
8373	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1359			
8374	У-2	№23	08.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1360			
8375	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1361			
8376	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1362			
8377	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1363			
8378	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1364			
8379	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1365			
8380	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1366			
8381	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8382	У-2	№23	22.08.36	СССР	СССР-И161			
8383	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8384	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8385	У-2	№23	31.08.36	СССР	СССР-Н137	Полярная авиация, ГВФ СССР-Л2974		
8386	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8387	С-1	№23	20.10.36	СССР	СССР-К148			
8388	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1367			
8389	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1368			
8390	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1369			
8391	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1370			
8392	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1371			
8393	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1372			
8394	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1373			
8395	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1374			
8396	У-2	№23	13.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1375			
8397	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1376	35-я ОАЭ потерян 06.07.43		
8398	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1377			
8399	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1378			
8400	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1379			
8401	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1380			
8402	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1381			
8403	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1382			
8404	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1383			
8405	У-2	№23	08.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1384			
8406	У-2	№23	28.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1385			
8407	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1386			
8408	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1387			
8409	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1388			
8410	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1389			
8411	У-2	№23	26.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1390			
8412	У-2	№23	16.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1391			
8413	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1392			
8414	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1393			
8415	У-2	№23	28.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1394			
8416	У-2	№23	28.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1395			
8417	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1396			
8418	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1397			
8419	У-2	№23	26.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1398			
8420	У-2	№23	26.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1399			
8421	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1400			
8422	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1401			
8423	У-2	№23	26.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1402			
8424	У-2	№23	26.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1403			
8425	У-2	№23	16.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1404			
8426	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1405			
8427	У-2	№23	26.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1406			
8428	У-2	№23	26.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1407			
8429	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1408			
8430	У-2	№23	16.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1409			
8431	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1410			
8432	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1411	списан 30.06.43		
8433	У-2	№23	16.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1412			
8434	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1413			
8435	У-2	№23	26.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1414			
8436	У-2	№23	26.02.37	СССР	СССР-С1415			
8437	У-2	№23	16.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1416			
8438	У-2	№23	17.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1417			
8439	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1418			
8440	У-2	№23	03.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1419			
8441	У-2	№23	03.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1420			
8442	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1421			
8443	У-2	№23	17.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1422			
8444	У-2	№23	26.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1423			
8445	У-2	№23	17.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1424			
8446	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1425			
8447	У-2	№23	16.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1426			
8448	У-2	№23	03.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1427			
8449	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1428			
8450	У-2	№23	17.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1429			
8451	У-2	№23	17.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1430			
8452	У-2	№23	17.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1431			
8453	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1432			
8454	У-2	№23	17.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1433			
8455	У-2	№23	19.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1434			
8456	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1435			
8457	У-2	№23	14.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1436			
8458	У-2	№23	26.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1437			
8459	У-2	№23	04.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1438			
8460	У-2	№23	04.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1439			
8461	У-2	№23	02.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1440			
8462	У-2	№23	26.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1441			
8463	У-2	№23	26.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1442			
8464	У-2	№23	02.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1443			
8465	У-2	№23	26.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1444			
8466	У-2	№23	02.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1445			
8467	У-2	№23	26.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1446			
8468	У-2	№23	02.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1447			
8469	У-2	№23	26.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1448			
8470	У-2	№23	19.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1449			
8471	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С1450?			
8472	У-2	№23	04.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1451			
8473	У-2	№23	22.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1452			
8474	У-2	№23	08.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1453			
8475	У-2	№23	05.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1454			
8476	У-2	№23	05.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1455			
8477	У-2	№23	05.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1456			
8478	У-2	№23	09.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1457			
8479	У-2	№23	11.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1458			
8480	У-2	№23	11.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1459			
8481	У-2	№23	26.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1460			
8482	У-2	№23	16.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1461			
8483	У-2	№23	26.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1462			
8484	У-2	№23	11.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1463			
8485	У-2	№23	13.08.36	СССР	СССР-И169			
8486	У-2	№23	08.09.36	СССР	СССР-Ф92			
8487	У-2	№23	13.08.36	СССР	СССР-И170			
8488	У-2	№23	10.08.36	СССР	СССР-Н139	Полярная авиация		
8489	У-2	№23	26.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1066			
8490	У-2	№23	10.08.36	СССР	СССР-Н138	Полярная авиация		
8491	У-2	№23	11.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1464			
8492	У-2	№23	02.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1465			
8493	У-2	№23	17.12.36	СССР	СССР-С1466			
8494	У-2	№23	11.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1467			
8495	У-2	№23	17.12.36	СССР	СССР-С1468			
8496	У-2	№23	17.12.36	СССР	СССР-С1469			
8497	У-2	№23	17.12.36	СССР	СССР-С1470	35-я ОАЭ		
8498	У-2	№23	09.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1471			
8499	У-2	№23	17.12.36	СССР	СССР-С1472			
8500	У-2	№23	11.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1473			
8501	У-2	№23	17.12.36	СССР	СССР-С1474			
8502	У-2	№23	17.12.36	СССР	СССР-С1475			
8503	У-2	№23	21.12.36	СССР	СССР-С1476			
8504	У-2	№23	16.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1477			
8505	У-2	№23	21.12.36	СССР	СССР-С1478			
8506	У-2	№23	11.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1479			
8507	У-2	№23	05.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1480			
8508	У-2	№23	16.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1481			
8509	У-2	№23	21.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1482			
8510	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8511	У-2	№23	25.12.36	СССР	СССР-С1484			
8512	У-2	№23	16.01.37	СССР	СССР-С1485			
8513	У-2	№23	26.10.36	СССР	СССР-С1486			
8514	У-2	№23	26.01.37	СССР	СССР-С1489			
8515	У-2	№23	03.11.36	СССР	СССР-И175			
8516	У-2	№23	13.08.36	СССР	СССР-И173			
8517	У-2	№23	14.07.36	СССР	СССР-А902			
8518	У-2	№23	04.01.37	СССР	СССР-А901	СССР-Ш1392		
8519	У-2	№23	21.09.36	СССР	СССР-Т76			
8520	У-2	№23	01.10.36	СССР	СССР-Т77			
8521	У-2	№23	05.09.36	СССР	СССР-Т78			
8522	У-2	№23	20.09.36	СССР	СССР-Т79			
8523	У-2	№23	20.09.36	СССР	СССР-Т80			
8524	У-2	№23	05.09.36	СССР	СССР-Т81			
8525	У-2	№23	19.09.36	СССР	СССР-Т82			
8526	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С3895	фото ЦВМА		
8527	У-2	№23	11.10.36	СССР	СССР-Т84			
8528	У-2	№23	16.12.36	СССР	СССР-Т85			
8529	У-2	№23	05.09.36	СССР	СССР-Т86			
8530	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8531	У-2	№23	03.10.36	СССР	СССР-Т88			
8532	У-2	№23	17.09.36	СССР	СССР-Т89			
8533	У-2	№23	26.10.36	СССР	СССР-Т90			
8534	У-2	№23	03.10.36	СССР	СССР-Т91			
8535	У-2	№23	22.08.36	СССР	СССР-Т92			
8536	У-2	№23	11.10.36	СССР	СССР-Т93			
8537	У-2	№23	05.10.36	СССР	СССР-Т94			
8538	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-Т95?			
8539	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-Т96?			
8540	У-2	№23	01.10.36	СССР	СССР-Т97			
8541	У-2	№23	19.09.36	СССР	СССР-Т98			
8542	У-2	№23	17.09.36	СССР	СССР-Т99			
8543	У-2	№23	08.10.36	СССР	СССР-Т100			
8544	У-2	№23	05.10.36	СССР	СССР-Т101			
8545	У-2	№23	20.09.36	СССР	СССР-Т102			
8546	У-2	№23	05.10.36	СССР	СССР-Т103	СССР-Н196 Полярная авиация		
8547	У-2	№23	08.10.36	СССР	СССР-Т87			
8548	У-2	№23	02.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1487			
8549	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С1488			
8550	У-2	№23	27.07.37	СССР	СССР-С1085			
8551	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С1490			
8552	У-2	№23	08.08.36	СССР	СССР-С1491	889-й НЛБАП		
8553	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С1492			
8554	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С1493?			
8555	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С1494			
8556	У-2	№23	08.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1495			
8557	У-2	№23	05.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1496			
8558	У-2	№23	21.12.36	СССР	СССР-С1497			
8559	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С1498?			
8560	У-2	№23	31.07.37	СССР	СССР-С1499			
8561	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С1200	446-я ОСАП		
8562	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С1201?			
8563	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С1202?			
8564	У-2	№23	04.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1203			
8565	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С1204?			
8566	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С1205?			
8567	У-2	№23	25.12.36	СССР	СССР-С1206			
8568	У-2	№23	05.01.37	СССР	СССР-С1207			
8569	У-2	№23	02.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1208			
8603	У-2	№23	1936	СССР		сбит 09.42		
8604	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8605	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8606	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8607	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8608	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8609	У-2	№23	1936	СССР		84-й ИАП		
8610	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8611	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8612	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8613	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8614	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8615	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8616	У-2	№23	1936	СССР		229-я ИАД		
8617	У-2	№23	1936	СССР		132-я БАД		
8618	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8619	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8620	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8621	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8622	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8623	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8624	У-2	№23	1936	СССР		218-я НБАД потерян 05.43		
8625	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8626	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-И278	фото ЦВМА		
8652	У-2	№23	1936	СССР		763-й НЛБАП		
8653	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8654	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8655	У-2	№23	1936	СССР		763-й НЛБАП		
8656	У-2	№23	08.09.36	СССР	СССР-Ф104			
8657	У-2	№23	08.09.36	СССР	СССР-Ф105			
8658	У-2	№23	16.09.36	СССР	СССР-И167			
8659	У-2	№23	03.04.37	СССР	СССР-С1099			
8660	У-2	№23	03.04.37	СССР	СССР-С1100			
8661	У-2	№23	02.11.36	СССР	СССР-И257	СССР-С1185		
8662	У-2	№23	02.09.36	СССР	СССР-И176			
8663	У-2	№23	26.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1067			
8664	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8665	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8666	У-2	№23	23.11.36	СССР	СССР-Т104			
8667	У-2	№23	14.11.36	СССР	СССР-Т105			
8668	У-2	№23	11.10.36	СССР	СССР-Т106			
8669	У-2	№23	09.12.36	СССР	СССР-Т107			
8670	У-2	№23	28.10.36	СССР	СССР-Т108			
8671	У-2	№23	23.10.36	СССР	СССР-Т109			
8672	У-2	№23	10.11.36	СССР	СССР-Т110			
8673	У-2	№23	23.12.36	СССР	СССР-Т111			
8674	У-2	№23	31.10.36	СССР	СССР-Т112			
8675	У-2	№23	31.10.36	СССР	СССР-Т113			
8676	У-2	№23	23.12.36	СССР	СССР-Т114			
8677	У-2	№23	31.10.36	СССР	СССР-Т115			
8678	У-2	№23	11.10.36	СССР	СССР-Т116			
8679	У-2	№23	14.11.36	СССР	СССР-Т117			
8680	У-2	№23	21.11.36	СССР	СССР-Т118			
8681	У-2	№23	25.10.36	СССР	СССР-Т119			
8682	У-2	№23	11.10.36	СССР	СССР-Т120			
8683	У-2	№23	10.11.36	СССР	СССР-Т121			
8684	У-2	№23	22.10.36	СССР	СССР-Т122			
8685	У-2	№23	14.11.36	СССР	СССР-Т123			
8686	У-2	№23	23.11.36	СССР	СССР-Т124	СССР-Н195 Полярная авиация		
8687	У-2	№23	23.12.36	СССР	СССР-Т125			
8688	У-2	№23	25.10.36	СССР	СССР-Т126			
8689	У-2	№23	28.10.36	СССР	СССР-Т127			
8690	У-2	№23	31.10.36	СССР	СССР-Т128			
8691	У-2	№23	05.10.36	СССР	СССР-Т129			
8692	У-2	№23	10.11.36	СССР	СССР-Т130			
8693	У-2	№23	09.01.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1057			
8694	У-2	№23	04.01.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1058			
8695	У-2	№23	16.11.36	СССР	СССР-Ш1059			
8696	У-2	№23	16.11.36	СССР	СССР-Ш1060			
8697	У-2	№23	04.01.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1061			
8698	У-2	№23	09.01.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1062			
8699	У-2	№23	09.01.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1063			
8700	У-2	№23	09.01.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1064			
8701	У-2	№23	16.11.36	СССР	СССР-Ш1065			
8702	У-2	№23	05.10.36	СССР	СССР-Ш1066			
8703	У-2	№23	05.10.36	СССР	СССР-Ш1067			
8704	У-2	№23	16.11.36	СССР	СССР-Ш1068			
8705	У-2	№23	04.01.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1069			
8706	У-2	№23	16.11.36	СССР	СССР-Ш1070	218-я НБАД		
8707	У-2	№23	04.01.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1071			
8708	У-2	№23	23.02.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1072			
8709	У-2	№23	09.01.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1073			
8710	У-2	№23	09.01.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1074			
8711	У-2	№23	29.11.36	СССР	СССР-Ш1075			
8712	У-2	№23	16.11.36	СССР	СССР-Ш1076			
8713	У-2	№23	05.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1104			
8714	У-2	№23	05.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1105			
8715	У-2	№23	05.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1106			
8716	У-2	№23	09.05.37	СССР	СССР-С1517			
8717	У-2	№23	21.08.37	СССР	СССР-С1518			
8718	У-2	№23	07.07.37	СССР	СССР-С1519			
8719	У-2	№23	11.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1520			
8720	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
8721	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
8722	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
8723	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
8724	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1522			
8725	У-2	№23	09.01.37	СССР	СССР-С1523			
8726	У-2	№23	17.09.36	СССР	СССР-С1524			
8727	У-2	№23	29.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1525			
8728	У-2	№23	07.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1526			
8729	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1527?			
8730	У-2	№23	26.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1528			
8731	У-2	№23	23.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1529			
8732	У-2	№23	26.02.37	СССР	СССР-С1530			
8733	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1531			
8734	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1532			
8735	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1533?			
8736	У-2	№23	15.04.37	СССР	СССР-С1534			
8737	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1535			
8738	У-2	№23	26.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1536			
8739	У-2	№23	15.04.37	СССР	СССР-С1537	396-я ОАЭС		
8740	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1538			
8741	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1539?			
8742	У-2	№23	15.04.37	СССР	СССР-С1540	236-я ИАД списан 26.07.43		
8743	У-2	№23	26.10.37	СССР	СССР-С1541			
8744	У-2	№23	27.07.37	СССР	СССР-С1542			
8745	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1543?			
8746	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1544			
8747	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1545			
8748	У-2	№23	09.02.37	СССР	СССР-С1546			
8749	У-2	№23	04.04.37	СССР	СССР-С1547			
8750	У-2	№23	09.01.37	СССР	СССР-С1548			
8751	У-2	№23	26.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1549			
8752	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8753	У-2	№23	27.07.37	СССР	СССР-С1108			
8754	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8755	У-2	№23	20.04.37	СССР	СССР-С1553			
8756	У-2	№23	07.07.37	СССР	СССР-С1554			
8757	У-2	№23	28.12.36	СССР	СССР-С1555			
8758	У-2	№23	28.12.36	СССР	СССР-С1556			
8759	У-2	№23	17.09.37	СССР	СССР-С1557			
8760	У-2	№23	28.04.37	СССР	СССР-С1558			
8761	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С1559?			
8762	У-2	№23	17.12.36	СССР	СССР-С1560			
8763	У-2	№23	02.04.37	СССР	СССР-С1561			
8764	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С1562?			
8765	У-2	№23	07.07.37	СССР	СССР-С1563			
8766	У-2	№23	19.12.36	СССР	СССР-С1564			
8767	У-2	№23	09.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1565			
8768	У-2	№23	07.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1566			
8769	У-2	№23	01.08.37	СССР	СССР-С1567			
8770	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С1568			
8771	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С1569			
8772	У-2	№23	04.02.37	СССР	СССР-С1570			
8773	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С1571?			
8774	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С1572?			
8775	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С1573?			
8776	У-2	№23	11.01.37	СССР	СССР-С1574			
8777	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С1516			
8778	У-2	№23	19.12.36	СССР	СССР-И179			
8779	У-2	№23	03.11.36	СССР	СССР-И181			
8780	У-2	№23	22.10.36	СССР	СССР-Н140	Полярная авиация		
8781	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-Н141	Полярная авиация, Иркутский АК		
8782	У-2	№23	09.12.36	СССР	СССР-Н142	Полярная авиация, ГВФ СССР-Л2932, СССР-Т2932		
8783	У-2	№23	19.11.36	СССР	СССР-Ф93			
8784	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-С3913			
8785	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8786	У-2	№23	03.11.36	СССР	СССР-И180			
8787	У-2	№23	11.04.37	СССР	СССР-С11022			
8805	У-2	№23	1937	СССР		8-я ОАЭС		
8806	У-2	№23	1937	СССР		763-й НЛБАБ потерян 09-10.42		
8807	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
8808	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
8809	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С3903			
8820	У-2	№23	1937	СССР		763-й НЛБАБ		
8843	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1551			
8844	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1575			
8845	У-2ВС	№23	11.01.37	СССР	СССР-С1576			
8846	У-2ВС	№23	17.12.36	СССР	СССР-С1577			
8847	У-2ВС	№23	07.09.37	СССР	СССР-С1578			
8848	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1579?			
8849	У-2ВС	№23	25.09.37	СССР	СССР-С1580			
8850	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1581?			
8851	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1582			
8852	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1583			
8853	У-2ВС	№23	23.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1584			
8854	У-2ВС	№23	17.12.36	СССР	СССР-С1585			
8855	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1586			
8856	У-2ВС	№23	07.07.37	СССР	СССР-С1587			
8857	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1588?			
8858	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1589			
8859	У-2ВС	№23	28.12.36	СССР	СССР-С1590			
8860	У-2ВС	№23	04.02.37	СССР	СССР-С1591			
8861	У-2ВС	№23	16.01.37	СССР	СССР-С1592			
8862	У-2ВС	№23	26.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1593			
8863	У-2ВС	№23	09.05.37	СССР	СССР-С1594			
8864	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1595?	8-я ОАЭС		
8865	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1596?			
8866	У-2ВС	№23	27.07.37	СССР	СССР-С1597			
8867	У-2ВС	№23	29.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1598			
8868	У-2ВС	№23	09.02.37	СССР	СССР-С1599			
8869	У-2ВС	№23	25.12.36	СССР	СССР-С1600	763-й НЛБАП		
8870	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1601			
8871	У-2ВС	№23	07.07.37	СССР	СССР-С1602			
8872	У-2ВС	№23	20.01.38	СССР	СССР-С1603			
8873	У-2ВС	№23	27.07.37	СССР	СССР-С1604			
8874	У-2ВС	№23	20.05.38	СССР	СССР-С1605			
8875	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1606			
8876	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
8877	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
8878	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1608			
8879	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
8880	У-2	№23	1936	СССР		232-й СБАП		
8922	У-2	№23	09.12.36	СССР	СССР-Н143	Полярная авиация		
8923	У-2	№23	09.12.36	СССР	СССР-Н144	Полярная авиация		
8924	У-2	№23	09.12.36	СССР	СССР-Н145	Полярная авиация		
8925	У-2	№23	09.12.36	СССР	СССР-Н146	Полярная авиация		
8926	У-2	№23	16.01.37	СССР	СССР-Ф106			
8927	У-2	№23	28.01.37	СССР	СССР-Ф107			
8939	У-2	№23	1936	СССР		889-й НЛБАП		
8940	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8941	У-2	№23	1936	СССР	СССР-П867			
8942	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8943	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8944	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8945	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8946	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8947	У-2	№23	1936	СССР				
8948	У-2	№23	1936	СССР		испытания 11.36-02.37 лак стойкий к ОВ		
8949	У-2	№23	1936	СССР		214-й ШАД испытания 11.36-02.37 лак стойкий к ОВ		
8975	У-2	№23	29.04.37	СССР	СССР-Х110			
8976	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
8977	У-2	№23	21.03.37	СССР	СССР-И190			
8978	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
8979	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
8980	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1610			
8981	У-2	№23	21.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1611			
8982	У-2	№23	08.05.37	СССР	СССР-С1612			
8983	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1613			
8984	У-2	№23	29.06.38	СССР	СССР-С1614			
8985	У-2	№23	04.04.37	СССР	СССР-С1615			
8986	У-2	№23	09.02.37	СССР	СССР-С1616			
8987	У-2	№23	17.12.36	СССР	СССР-С1617			
8988	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1618			
8989	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1619			
8990	У-2	№23	07.07.37	СССР	СССР-С1620			
8991	У-2	№23	23.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1621			
8992	У-2	№23	10.02.37	СССР	СССР-С1622			
8993	У-2	№23	25.10.37	СССР	СССР-С1623			
8994	У-2	№23	13.02.37	СССР	СССР-С1624			
8995	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1625?			
8996	У-2	№23	25.12.36	СССР	СССР-С1626			
8997	У-2	№23	28.12.36	СССР	СССР-С1627			
8998	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1628?			
8999	У-2	№23	02.01.38	СССР	СССР-С1629			
9000	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1630?			
9001	У-2	№23	16.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1631			
9002	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1632?			
9003	У-2	№23	16.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1633			
9004	У-2	№23	09.05.37	СССР	СССР-С1634			
9005	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1635?			
9006	У-2	№23	16.01.37	СССР	СССР-С1636			
9007	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1637			
9008	У-2	№23	16.01.37	СССР	СССР-С1638			
9009	У-2	№23	14.10.37	СССР	СССР-С1639			
9010	У-2	№23	13.02.37	СССР	СССР-С1640			
9011	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1641?	219-я БАД		
9012	У-2	№23	21.06.38	СССР	СССР-С1642			
9013	У-2	№23	23.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1643			
9014	У-2	№23	22.08.37	СССР	СССР-С1644			
9015	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1645?			
9016	У-2	№23	23.05.37	СССР	СССР-С1646			
9017	У-2	№23	25.09.37	СССР	СССР-С1647			
9018	У-2	№23	22.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1648			
9019	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1649?			
9020	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1650			
9021	У-2	№23	21.12.36	СССР	СССР-С1651			
9022	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1652			
9023	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1653?	371-я ОАЭ		
9024	У-2	№23	14.02.38	СССР	СССР-С1654			
9025	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1655			
9026	У-2	№23	07.07.37	СССР	СССР-С1656?			
9027	У-2	№23	19.01.37	СССР	СССР-С1657	763-й НЛБАП		
9028	У-2	№23	26.01.37	СССР	СССР-С1658			
9029	У-2	№23	14.10.37	СССР	СССР-С1659			
9030	У-2	№23	16.04.37	СССР	СССР-С1660			
9031	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1661?			
9032	У-2	№23	25.09.37	СССР	СССР-С1662			
9033	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1663?			
9034	У-2	№23	19.12.36	СССР	СССР-Т131			
9035	У-2	№23	29.12.36	СССР	СССР-Т132			
9036	У-2	№23	11.12.36	СССР	СССР-Т133			
9037	У-2	№23	04.12.36	СССР	СССР-Т134	СССР-Х282		
9038	У-2	№23	09.04.37	СССР	СССР-Т135			
9039	У-2	№23	19.12.36	СССР	СССР-Т136			
9040	У-2	№23	09.04.37	СССР	СССР-Т137	СССР-Ш1394, СССР-Т1394		
9041	У-2	№23	19.12.36	СССР	СССР-Т138			
9042	У-2	№23	10.12.36	СССР	СССР-Т139			
9043	У-2	№23	26.12.36	СССР	СССР-Т140			
9123	У-2	№23	1937	СССР		236-я ИАД сбит 03.43		
9124	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9125	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9126	У-2	№23	1937	СССР		154-я ОАЭС		
9157	У-2	№23	1937	СССР		42-й ГвИАП		
9182	У-2	№23	1937	СССР		210-я БАД		
9183	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9184	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9185	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9186	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9187	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9188	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9189	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9190	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9191	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1664			
9192	У-2ВС	№23	25.02.37	СССР	СССР-С1665			
9193	У-2ВС	№23	25.02.37	СССР	СССР-С1666			
9194	У-2ВС	№23	09.02.37	СССР	СССР-С1667			
9195	У-2ВС	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1668	763-й НЛБАП		
9196	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1669			
9197	У-2ВС	№23	31.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1670			
9198	У-2ВС	№23	09.02.37	СССР	СССР-С1671			
9199	У-2ВС	№23	09.02.37	СССР	СССР-С1672			
9200	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1673?			
9201	У-2ВС	№23	14.02.37	СССР	СССР-С1674			
9202	У-2ВС	№23	23.07.37	СССР	СССР-С1675			
9203	У-2ВС	№23	20.04.37	СССР	СССР-С1676			
9204	У-2ВС	№23	14.10.37	СССР	СССР-С1677			
9205	У-2ВС	№23	17.01.38	СССР	СССР-С1678			
9206	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1679			
9207	У-2ВС	№23	17.09.37	СССР	СССР-С1680			
9208	У-2ВС	№23	17.09.37	СССР	СССР-С1681			
9209	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1682?			
9210	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1683?			
9211	У-2ВС	№23	09.02.37	СССР	СССР-С1684			
9212	У-2ВС	№23	11.07.38	СССР	СССР-С1685			
9213	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1686			
9214	У-2ВС	№23	16.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1687			
9215	У-2ВС	№23	21.02.38	СССР	СССР-С1688	763-й НЛБАП		
9216	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1689?			
9217	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1690?			
9218	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1691?			
9219	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1692?			
9220	У-2ВС	№23	20.08.38	СССР	СССР-С1693	889-й НЛБАП		
9221	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1694?			
9222	У-2ВС	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1695			
9223	У-2ВС	№23	03.08.37	СССР	СССР-С1696			
9224	У-2ВС	№23	25.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1697			
9225	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1698?			
9226	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1699?			
9227	У-2ВС	№23	13.02.37	СССР	СССР-С1700			
9228	У-2ВС	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1701			
9229	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1702?			
9230	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1703?			
9231	У-2ВС	№23	01.08.37	СССР	СССР-С1704			
9232	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1705?			
9233	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1706			
9234	У-2ВС	№23	28.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1707			
9235	У-2ВС	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1708			
9236	У-2ВС	№23	05.06.37	СССР	СССР-С1709			
9237	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1710?	46-й ГвНБАП		
9238	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1711?			
9239	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1712			
9240	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1713?			
9241	У-2ВС	№23	05.04.37	СССР	СССР-С1714			
9242	У-2ВС	№23	07.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1715			
9243	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1717			
9244	У-2ВС	№23	17.07.37	СССР	СССР-С1718			
9245	У-2ВС	№23	11.04.37	СССР	СССР-С1719			
9246	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1720			
9247	У-2ВС	№23	26.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1721			
9248	У-2ВС	№23	07.01.38	СССР	СССР-С1722			
9249	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1723?			
9250	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1724?			
9251	У-2ВС	№23	22.09.37	СССР	СССР-С1725			
9252	У-2ВС	№23	13.03.38	СССР	СССР-С1726			
9253	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1727?			
9254	У-2ВС	№23	09.05.38	СССР	СССР-С1728			
9255	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1729			
9256	У-2ВС	№23	23.06.38	СССР	СССР-С1730			
9257	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1731?			
9258	У-2ВС	№23	23.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1732			
9259	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1733			
9260	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1734			
9261	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1735			
9262	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1736?			
9263	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1737			
9264	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1738?			
9265	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1739	889-й НЛБАП		
9266	У-2ВС	№23	07.07.37	СССР	СССР-С1740			
9267	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1741?			
9268	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1742?			
9269	У-2ВС	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1743			
9270	У-2ВС	№23	27.08.37	СССР	СССР-С1744			
9271	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1745			
9272	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1746?			
9273	У-2ВС	№23	11.04.37	СССР	СССР-С1747			
9274	У-2ВС	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1748			
9275	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1749?			
9276	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1750?			
9277	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1751			
9278	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1752			
9279	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1753?			
9280	У-2ВС	№23	14.05.37	СССР	СССР-С1754			
9281	У-2ВС	№23	23.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1755			
9282	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1756?			
9283	У-2ВС	№23	11.04.37	СССР	СССР-С1757			
9284	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1758?			
9285	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1759?			
9286	У-2ВС	№23	25.10.37	СССР	СССР-С1760			
9287	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1761?			
9288	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1762?			
9289	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1763?			
9290	У-2ВС	№23	27.10.37	СССР	СССР-С1764			
9291	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1765?			
9292	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1766			
9293	У-2ВС	№23	20.06.38	СССР	СССР-С1767			
9294	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1768?			
9295	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1769			
9296	У-2ВС	№23	17.05.37	СССР	СССР-С1770			
9297	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1771			
9298	У-2ВС	№23	29.03.38	СССР	СССР-С1772			
9299	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1773?			
9300	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1774	889-й НЛБАП		
9301	У-2ВС	№23	28.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1775			
9302	У-2ВС	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1776			
9303	У-2ВС	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1777			
9304	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1778?			
9305	У-2	№23	14.05.37	СССР	СССР-С1716			
9306	У-2	№23	29.03.38	СССР	СССР-С1779			
9307	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1780			
9308	У-2	№23	17.05.37	СССР	СССР-С1781	Звено упр. 3-я УАГ		
9309	У-2	№23	23.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1782			
9310	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1783			
9311	У-2	№23	16.01.37	СССР	СССР-С1784			
9312	У-2	№23	13.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1785			
9313	У-2	№23	15.08.38	СССР	СССР-С1786			
9314	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1787?	216-я САД		
9315	У-2	№23	02.01.38	СССР	СССР-С1788			
9316	У-2	№23	29.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1789	889-й НЛБАП		
9317	У-2	№23	21.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1790			
9318	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1791			
9319	У-2	№23	29.01.37	СССР	СССР-С1792			
9320	У-2	№23	16.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1793			
9321	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1794			
9322	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1795			
9323	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1796			
9324	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1797			
9325	У-2	№23	25.10.37	СССР	СССР-С1798			
9326	У-2	№23	14.05.37	СССР	СССР-С1799	451-й ОАЭС потерян 25.04.43		
9327	У-2	№23	20.06.38	СССР	СССР-С1800			
9328	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1801			
9329	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1802	451-я ОАЭС		
9330	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1803	763-й НЛБАП		
9331	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1804			
9332	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1805?			
9333	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1806?			
9334	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1807?			
9335	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1808			
9336	У-2	№23	29.04.37	СССР	СССР-С1809			
9337	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1810			
9338	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С3910			
9339	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1812			
9340	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1813?			
9341	У-2	№23	27.08.37	СССР	СССР-С1814			
9342	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1815			
9343	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1816			
9344	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1817			
9345	У-2	№23	16.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1818			
9346	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1819			
9347	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1820?			
9348	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1821?			
9349	У-2	№23	19.04.37	СССР	СССР-С1822			
9350	У-2	№23	03.08.37	СССР	СССР-С1823			
9351	У-2	№23	07.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1824			
9352	У-2	№23	26.07.38	СССР	СССР-С1825			
9353	У-2	№23	11.07.38	СССР	СССР-С1826			
9354	У-2	№23	04.04.37	СССР	СССР-С1827			
9355	У-2	№23	19.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1828			
9356	У-2	№23	19.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1829			
9357	У-2	№23	29.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1830			
9358	У-2	№23	01.08.37	СССР	СССР-С1831			
9359	У-2	№23	17.09.37	СССР	СССР-С1832			
9360	У-2	№23	07.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1833			
9361	У-2	№23	10.11.37	СССР	СССР-С1834			
9362	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1835?			
9363	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1836?	638-й НБАП сбит 12.02.43		
9364	У-2	№23	29.09.37	СССР	СССР-С1837			
9365	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-Х266			
9366	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1839?			
9367	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1840			
9368	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1841?			
9369	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1842			
9370	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1843?			
9371	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1844			
9372	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1845			
9373	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1846?			
9374	У-2	№23	21.02.38	СССР	СССР-С1847			
9375	У-2	№23	22.08.37	СССР	СССР-С1848			
9376	У-2	№23	21.02.38	СССР	СССР-С1849			
9377	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1850			
9378	У-2	№23	17.07.37	СССР	СССР-С1851			
9379	У-2	№23	07.09.37	СССР	СССР-С1852			
9380	У-2	№23	20.06.38	СССР	СССР-С1853			
9381	У-2	№23	1937	СССР		ЧФ		
9382	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9383	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9384	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9385	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9386	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9387	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9388	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9389	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9390	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9391	У-2	№23	1937	СССР		потерян 27.01.40		
9425	У-2	№23	23.02.37	СССР	СССР-Т142			
9426	У-2	№23	08.03.37	СССР	СССР-Т143			
9427	У-2	№23	21.02.37	СССР	СССР-Т144			
9428	У-2	№23	03.02.37	СССР	СССР-Т145			
9429	У-2	№23	27.02.37	СССР	СССР-Т146			
9430	У-2	№23	23.03.37	СССР	СССР-Т147	СССР-С3911		
9431	У-2	№23	27.02.37	СССР	СССР-Т148			
9432	У-2	№23	27.02.37	СССР	СССР-Т149			
9433	У-2	№23	11.02.37	СССР	СССР-Т150			
9434	У-2	№23	14.02.37	СССР	СССР-Т151			
9435	У-2	№23	14.03.37	СССР	СССР-Т152			
9436	У-2	№23	11.09.37	СССР	СССР-Т153			
9437	У-2	№23	11.04.37	СССР	СССР-Т154			
9438	У-2	№23	23.02.37	СССР	СССР-Т155			
9439	У-2	№23	11.03.37	СССР	СССР-Т156			
9440	У-2	№23	14.03.37	СССР	СССР-Т157			
9441	У-2	№23	11.03.37	СССР	СССР-Т158			
9442	У-2	№23	04.03.37	СССР	СССР-Т159			
9443	У-2	№23	16.02.37	СССР	СССР-Т160			
9444	У-2	№23	16.02.37	СССР	СССР-Т161			
9445	У-2	№23	16.02.37	СССР	СССР-Т162			
9446	У-2	№23	14.03.37	СССР	СССР-Т163			
9447	У-2	№23	16.02.37	СССР	СССР-Т164			
9448	У-2	№23	14.02.37	СССР	СССР-Т165			
9449	У-2	№23	16.02.37	СССР	СССР-Т166			
9450	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-И276			
9451	У-2	№23	21.03.37	СССР	СССР-И195			
9452	У-2	№23	21.03.37	СССР	СССР-И194			
9453	У-2	№23	17.04.37	СССР	СССР-И191			
9454	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9455	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9456	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1857			
9457	У-2	№23	25.09.37	СССР	СССР-С1858			
9458	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9459	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1860			
9460	У-2	№23	26.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1861			
9461	У-2	№23	13.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1862			
9462	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1863?			
9463	У-2	№23	22.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1864			
9464	У-2	№23	29.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1865			
9465	У-2	№23	20.06.38	СССР	СССР-С1866			
9466	У-2	№23	20.08.38	СССР	СССР-С1867			
9467	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1868			
9468	У-2	№23	17.09.37	СССР	СССР-С1869			
9469	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1855			
9470	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1870?			
9471	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1871			
9472	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1872			
9473	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1873			
9474	У-2	№23	23.07.38	СССР	СССР-С1874			
9475	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1875			
9476	У-2	№23	15.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1876			
9477	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1877			
9478	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1878?			
9479	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1879			
9480	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1880?			
9481	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1881?			
9482	У-2	№23	09.05.37	СССР	СССР-С1882			
9483	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1883			
9484	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1884			
9485	У-2	№23	09.05.37	СССР	СССР-С1885			
9486	У-2	№23	13.11.38	СССР	СССР-С1886			
9487	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1887			
9488	У-2	№23	02.10.38	СССР	СССР-С1888			
9489	У-2	№23	07.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1889			
9490	У-2	№23	07.10.37	СССР	СССР-С1890			
9491	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1891?			
9492	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1892			
9493	У-2	№23	26.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1893			
9494	У-2	№23	07.10.37	СССР	СССР-С1894			
9495	У-2	№23	22.08.37	СССР	СССР-С1895			
9496	У-2	№23	14.05.37	СССР	СССР-С1896			
9497	У-2	№23	07.07.37	СССР	СССР-С1897			
9498	У-2	№23	25.09.37	СССР	СССР-С1898			
9499	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1899			
9500	У-2	№23	15.05.37	СССР	СССР-С1900			
9501	У-2	№23	27.10.37	СССР	СССР-С1901			
9502	У-2	№23	27.07.37	СССР	СССР-С1902			
9503	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1903?	25-я РАБ		
9504	У-2	№23	07.09.37	СССР	СССР-С1904			
9505	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1905?			
9506	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1906?			
9507	У-2	№23	27.08.37	СССР	СССР-С1907			
9508	У-2	№23	15.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1908			
9509	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1909?			
9510	У-2	№23	05.04.37	СССР	СССР-С1910			
9511	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1911?			
9512	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1912?			
9513	У-2	№23	17.08.37	СССР	СССР-С1913			
9514	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1914			
9515	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1915			
9516	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1916?			
9517	У-2	№23	15.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1917			
9518	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1918			
9519	У-2	№23	25.09.37	СССР	СССР-С1919	35-я ОАЭ		
9520	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1920			
9521	У-2	№23	09.05.37	СССР	СССР-С1921			
9522	У-2	№23	29.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1922			
9523	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1923?			
9524	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1924?			
9525	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1925?			
9526	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1926?	35-я ОАЭ		
9527	У-2	№23	17.05.38	СССР	СССР-С1927			
9528	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1928?			
9529	У-2	№23	27.10.37	СССР	СССР-С1929			
9530	У-2	№23	21.02.38	СССР	СССР-С1930			
9531	У-2	№23	07.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1931			
9532	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1932?			
9533	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1933?			
9534	У-2	№23	29.09.38	СССР	СССР-С1934			
9535	У-2	№23	05.07.38	СССР	СССР-С1935			
9536	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1936?			
9537	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1937?			
9538	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1938			
9539	У-2	№23	22.09.37	СССР	СССР-С1939			
9540	У-2	№23	09.05.38	СССР	СССР-С1940			
9541	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1941?			
9542	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1942?			
9543	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1943?			
9544	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1944?			
9545	У-2	№23	23.07.38	СССР	СССР-С1945			
9546	У-2	№23	20.05.38	СССР	СССР-С1946			
9547	У-2	№23	17.09.37	СССР	СССР-С1947			
9548	У-2	№23	07.07.37	СССР	СССР-С1948			
9549	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1949			
9550	У-2	№23	17.08.37	СССР	СССР-С1950	35-я ОАЭС сбит 02.43		
9551	У-2	№23	07.12.37	СССР	СССР-С1951			
9552	У-2	№23	23.07.38	СССР	СССР-С1952			
9553	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1953?			
9554	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1954?			
9555	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1955?			
9556	У-2	№23	08.05.37	СССР	СССР-С1956			
9557	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1957			
9558	У-2	№23	23.07.38	СССР	СССР-С1958			
9559	У-2	№23	07.10.37	СССР	СССР-С1959			
9560	У-2	№23	23.07.38	СССР	СССР-С1960			
9561	У-2	№23	14.02.38	СССР	СССР-С1961			
9562	У-2	№23	26.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1962			
9563	У-2	№23	17.08.37	СССР	СССР-С1963			
9564	У-2	№23	26.12.37	СССР	СССР-С1964			
9565	У-2	№23	26.03.37	СССР	СССР-С1965			
9566	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1966?			
9567	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1967			
9568	У-2	№23	23.07.38	СССР	СССР-С1968			
9569	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1969?			
9570	У-2	№23	19.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1970			
9571	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1971?			
9572	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1972?			
9573	У-2	№23	22.09.37	СССР	СССР-С1973			
9574	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1974?			
9575	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1975?			
9576	У-2	№23	27.10.37	СССР	СССР-С1976			
9577	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1977			
9578	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1978			
9579	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1979			
9580	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1980			
9581	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1981?			
9582	У-2	№23	28.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1982			
9583	У-2	№23	26.07.37	СССР	СССР-С1189	СССР-С1983		
9584	У-2	№23	17.01.38	СССР	СССР-С1984			
9585	У-2	№23	20.03.38	СССР	СССР-С1985			
9586	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1986?			
9587	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1987			
9588	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1988			
9589	У-2	№23	17.04.37	СССР	СССР-Ч4	СССР-И522		
9590	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9591	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9592	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9593	У-2	№23	16.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1993			
9594	У-2	№23	17.01.38	СССР	СССР-С1994			
9595	У-2	№23	16.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1995			
9596	У-2	№23	07.09.37	СССР	СССР-С1996			
9597	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1997			
9598	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1998?			
9599	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1999			
9600	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2000			
9601	У-2	№23	07.08.37	СССР	СССР-С2001			
9602	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9603	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9604	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9605	У-2	№23	14.09.37	СССР	СССР-И223	СССР-С3961		
9606	У-2	№23	13.08.37	СССР	СССР-С1193			
9607	У-2	№23	21.11.37	СССР	СССР-С1483			
9608	У-2	№23	17.04.37	СССР	СССР-И196			
9609	У-2	№23	17.04.37	СССР	СССР-И208			
9610	У-2	№23	17.04.37	СССР	СССР-И197			
9611	У-2	№23	14.05.37	СССР	СССР-С1154			
9612	У-2	№23	14.05.37	СССР	СССР-С1155			
9613	У-2	№23	17.04.37	СССР	СССР-И202			
9614	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9615	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1146			
9616	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1147			
9617	У-2	№23	17.04.37	СССР	СССР-И201			
9618	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С1143			
9619	У-2	№23	13.03.38	СССР	СССР-С1989			
9620	У-2	№23	17.04.37	СССР	СССР-И203	СССР-Т286		
9621	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1148			
9622	У-2	№23	22.04.38	СССР	СССР-С1163			
9623	У-2	№23	17.04.37	СССР	СССР-И206			
9624	У-2	№23	28.04.37	СССР	СССР-С1156			
9625	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С3937			
9626	У-2	№23	14.06.38	СССР	СССР-С1183			
9627	У-2	№23	17.04.37	СССР	СССР-И207			
9628	У-2	№23	01.06.37	СССР	СССР-Н181	Полярная авиация потерян 21.04.38		
9629	У-2	№23	01.06.37	СССР	СССР-Н182	Полярная авиация		
9630	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2005	СССР-П868		
9631	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2006			
9632	У-2	№23	07.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2007			
9633	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9634	У-2	№23	23.07.38	СССР	СССР-С2002			
9635	У-2	№23	25.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2010			
9636	У-2	№23	25.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2011	25-й АК потерян 06.43		
9637	У-2	№23	23.07.38	СССР	СССР-С2012			
9638	У-2	№23	28.07.37	СССР	СССР-С2013			
9639	У-2	№23	25.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2014			
9640	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2015			
9641	У-2	№23	20.03.38	СССР	СССР-С2016			
9642	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2017			
9643	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2018			
9644	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2019?			
9645	У-2	№23	16.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2020			
9646	У-2	№23	15.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2021			
9647	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2022?			
9648	У-2	№23	17.01.38	СССР	СССР-С2023			
9649	У-2	№23	07.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2024			
9650	У-2	№23	17.01.38	СССР	СССР-С2025			
9651	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2026?			
9652	У-2	№23	08.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2027			
9653	У-2	№23	07.07.37	СССР	СССР-С2028			
9654	У-2	№23	08.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2029			
9655	У-2	№23	08.05.37	СССР	СССР-С2030			
9656	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2031?			
9657	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2032?			
9658	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2033?			
9659	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2034?			
9660	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2035			
9661	У-2	№23	27.07.37	СССР	СССР-С2036			
9662	У-2	№23	08.05.37	СССР	СССР-С2037			
9663	У-2	№23	07.07.37	СССР	СССР-С2038			
9664	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2039	ЧФ		
9665	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2040			
9666	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2041			
9667	У-2	№23	28.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2042			
9668	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2043?			
9669	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2044?			
9670	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2045?	665-й ГвШАП потерян 02.06.43		
9671	У-2	№23	26.09.38	СССР	СССР-С2046			
9672	У-2	№23	14.05.37	СССР	СССР-С2047			
9673	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2048?			
9674	У-2	№23	22.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2049			
9675	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2050?			
9676	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2051?			
9677	У-2	№23	07.08.37	СССР	СССР-С2052			
9678	У-2	№23	14.05.37	СССР	СССР-С2053			
9679	У-2	№23	16.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2054			
9680	У-2	№23	27.08.37	СССР	СССР-С2055			
9681	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2056?			
9682	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2057			
9683	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2058?			
9684	У-2	№23	14.05.37	СССР	СССР-С2059			
9685	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2060			
9686	У-2	№23	14.05.37	СССР	СССР-С2061			
9687	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2062			
9688	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2063			
9689	У-2	№23	08.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2064			
9690	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2065?			
9691	У-2	№23	25.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2066			
9692	У-2	№23	08.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2067			
9693	У-2	№23	11.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2068			
9694	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2069?			
9695	У-2	№23	04.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2070			
9696	У-2	№23	02.01.38	СССР	СССР-С2071			
9697	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2072			
9698	У-2	№23	14.05.37	СССР	СССР-С2073			
9699	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2074?			
9700	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2075?			
9701	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2076?			
9702	У-2	№23	27.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2077			
9703	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2078			
9704	У-2	№23	08.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2079			
9705	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2080			
9706	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2081?			
9707	У-2	№23	20.03.38	СССР	СССР-С2082			
9708	У-2	№23	03.08.37	СССР	СССР-С2083			
9709	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2084			
9710	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2085?			
9711	У-2	№23	28.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2086			
9712	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2087?			
9713	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2088?			
9714	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2089	35-я ОАЭ		
9715	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2090?			
9716	У-2	№23	26.12.37	СССР	СССР-С2091			
9717	У-2	№23	15.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2092			
9718	У-2	№23	08.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2093			
9719	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2094			
9720	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2095?			
9721	У-2	№23	07.07.37	СССР	СССР-С2096			
9722	У-2	№23	20.03.38	СССР	СССР-С2097			
9723	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2098			
9724	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2099?			
9725	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2100			
9726	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2101?			
9727	У-2	№23	27.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2102			
9728	У-2	№23	28.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2103			
9729	У-2	№23	25.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2104			
9730	У-2	№23	01.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2105			
9731	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2106?			
9732	У-2	№23	08.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2107			
9733	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2108?			
9734	У-2	№23	16.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2109			
9735	У-2	№23	16.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2110			
9736	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2111?			
9737	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2112?			
9738	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2113			
9739	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2114			
9740	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2115?			
9741	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2116			
9742	У-2	№23	23.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2117			
9743	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2118?			
9744	У-2	№23	20.03.38	СССР	СССР-С2119			
9745	У-2	№23	02.01.38	СССР	СССР-С2120			
9746	У-2	№23	17.01.38	СССР	СССР-С2121			
9747	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2122?			
9748	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2123?			
9749	У-2	№23	16.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2124			
9750	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2125?			
9751	У-2	№23	23.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2126			
9752	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2127?			
9753	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2128?			
9754	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2129			
9755	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2130?			
9756	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2131?			
9757	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2132?			
9758	У-2	№23	07.01.38	СССР	СССР-С2133			
9759	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2134?			
9760	У-2	№23	03.08.37	СССР	СССР-С2135			
9761	У-2	№23	19.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2136			
9762	У-2	№23	28.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2137			
9763	У-2	№23	05.07.38	СССР	СССР-С2138			
9764	У-2	№23	07.09.37	СССР	СССР-С2139			
9765	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2140			
9766	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2141			
9767	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2142			
9768	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2143?			
9769	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2144?			
9770	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2145?			
9771	У-2	№23	17.01.38	СССР	СССР-С2146			
9772	У-2	№23	03.08.37	СССР	СССР-С2147			
9773	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2148			
9774	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2149			
9775	У-2	№23	03.08.37	СССР	СССР-С2150	СССР-Л324		
9776	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2151?			
9777	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2152?			
9778	У-2	№23	05.07.38	СССР	СССР-С2153	763-й НЛБАП сбит 11.42		
9779	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2154?			
9780	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2155			
9781	У-2	№23	15.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2156			
9782	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2157?			
9783	У-2	№23	05.07.38	СССР	СССР-С2158			
9784	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2159			
9785	У-2	№23	14.05.37	СССР	СССР-С2160			
9786	У-2	№23	21.11.37	СССР	СССР-И214			
9787	У-2	№23	17.04.37	СССР	СССР-И204	фото ЦВМА		
9788	У-2	№23	21.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1210			
9789	У-2	№23	28.07.37	СССР	СССР-Н184	Полярная авиация		
9790	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9791	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9792	У-2	№23	28.07.37	СССР	СССР-Н185	Полярная авиация		
9793	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9794	У-2	№23	21.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1211			
9795	У-2	№23	04.07.37	СССР	СССР-И212			
9796	У-2	№23	25.04.37	СССР	СССР-Т167	потерян 28.02.39		
9797	У-2	№23	11.05.37	СССР	СССР-Т168			
9798	У-2	№23	13.07.37	СССР	СССР-Т169			
9799	У-2	№23	04.12.37	СССР	СССР-Т170			
9800	У-2	№23	04.09.37	СССР	СССР-Т171			
9801	У-2	№23	20.07.37	СССР	СССР-Т172			
9802	У-2	№23	21.04.37	СССР	СССР-Т173			
9803	У-2	№23	11.05.37	СССР	СССР-Т174	СССР-Ш1279		
9804	У-2	№23	20.04.37	СССР	СССР-Т175			
9805	У-2	№23	28.06.37	СССР	СССР-Т176			
9806	У-2	№23	19.05.37	СССР	СССР-Т177			
9807	У-2	№23	10.09.37	СССР	СССР-Т178			
9808	У-2	№23	09.08.37	СССР	СССР-Т179			
9809	У-2	№23	20.04.37	СССР	СССР-Т180			
9810	У-2	№23	11.09.37	СССР	СССР-Т181			
9811	У-2	№23	31.07.37	СССР	СССР-Т182			
9812	У-2	№23	20.07.37	СССР	СССР-Т183			
9813	У-2	№23	28.06.37	СССР	СССР-Т184			
9814	У-2	№23	25.04.37	СССР	СССР-Т185	15-й НБАП сбит 17.07.43		
9815	У-2	№23	09.08.37	СССР	СССР-Т186			
9816	У-2	№23	09.06.37	СССР	СССР-Т187			
9817	У-2	№23	20.04.37	СССР	СССР-Т188	СССР-Т1277		
9818	У-2	№23	28.06.37	СССР	СССР-Т189			
9819	У-2	№23	13.07.37	СССР	СССР-Т190			
9820	У-2	№23	10.09.37	СССР	СССР-Т191			
9821	У-2	№23	25.04.37	СССР	СССР-Т192			
9822	У-2	№23	11.09.37	СССР	СССР-Т193			
9823	У-2	№23	22.06.37	СССР	СССР-Т194			
9824	У-2	№23	04.12.37	СССР	СССР-Т195			
9825	У-2	№23	28.06.37	СССР	СССР-Т196			
9826	У-2	№23	03.02.38	СССР	СССР-Т197			
9827	У-2	№23	13.07.37	СССР	СССР-Т198			
9828	У-2	№23	10.09.37	СССР	СССР-Т199			
9829	У-2	№23	25.04.37	СССР	СССР-Т200			
9830	У-2	№23	31.07.37	СССР	СССР-Т201			
9831	У-2	№23	10.09.37	СССР	СССР-Т202			
9832	У-2	№23	10.09.37	СССР	СССР-Т203			
9833	У-2	№23	20.04.37	СССР	СССР-Т204			
9834	У-2	№23	31.07.37	СССР	СССР-Т205			
9835	У-2	№23	25.04.37	СССР	СССР-Т206			
9836	У-2	№23	28.06.37	СССР	СССР-Т207			
9837	У-2	№23	11.05.37	СССР	СССР-Т208	СССР-Ш1278		
9838	У-2	№23	22.04.37	СССР	СССР-Т209			
9839	У-2	№23	11.05.37	СССР	СССР-Т210			
9840	У-2	№23	20.04.37	СССР	СССР-Т211			
9841	У-2	№23	20.04.37	СССР	СССР-Т212			
9842	У-2	№23	11.05.37	СССР	СССР-Т213			
9843	У-2	№23	21.04.37	СССР	СССР-Т214			
9844	У-2	№23	20.07.37	СССР	СССР-Т215			
9845	У-2	№23	10.09.37	СССР	СССР-Т216			
9846	У-2	№23	01.07.37	СССР	СССР-С2161			
9847	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2162			
9848	У-2	№23	17.01.38	СССР	СССР-С2163			
9849	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2164			
9850	У-2	№23	07.07.37	СССР	СССР-С2165			
9851	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2166?			
9852	У-2	№23	16.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2167			
9853	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2168			
9854	У-2	№23	14.05.37	СССР	СССР-С2169			
9855	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2170			
9856	У-2	№23	16.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2171			
9857	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2172			
9858	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2173			
9859	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2174			
9860	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2175			
9861	У-2	№23	15.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2176			
9862	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2177?			
9863	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2178			
9864	У-2	№23		СССР				
9865	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2180			
9866	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2181			
9867	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2182			
9868	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2183?	46-й ГвНБАП		
9869	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2184?			
9870	У-2	№23	17.01.38	СССР	СССР-С2185			
9871	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9872	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9873	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9874	У-2	№23	16.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2188			
9875	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9876	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9877	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2190			
9878	У-2	№23	15.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2191			
9879	У-2	№23	19.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2192			
9880	У-2	№23	15.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2193			
9881	У-2	№23	08.05.37	СССР	СССР-С2194			
9882	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9883	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9884	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9885	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2197			
9886	У-2	№23	08.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2198			
9887	У-2	№23	22.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2199			
9888	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2200			
9889	У-2	№23	19.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2201			
9890	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2202?			
9891	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2203			
9892	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2204			
9893	У-2	№23	25.07.37	СССР	СССР-С2205			
9894	У-2	№23	07.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2206			
9895	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2207?			
9896	У-2	№23	22.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2208			
9897	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2209			
9898	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2210			
9899	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2211			
9900	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2212			
9901	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2213			
9902	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2214			
9903	У-2	№23	25.07.37	СССР	СССР-С2215	23-я ОСАЭ		
9904	У-2	№23	07.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2216			
9905	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2217			
9906	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9907	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9908	У-2	№23	27.03.38	СССР	СССР-С2179			
9909	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2219			
9910	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2195			
9911	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9912	У-2	№23	07.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2189			
9913	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9914	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2220			
9915	У-2	№23	01.07.37	СССР	СССР-С2221			
9916	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2222?			
9917	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2223?			
9918	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2224			
9919	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2225			
9920	У-2	№23	11.08.37	СССР	СССР-С2226			
9921	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2227?			
9922	У-2	№23	11.08.37	СССР	СССР-С2228			
9923	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2229?			
9924	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2230?			
9925	У-2	№23	17.01.38	СССР	СССР-С2231			
9926	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2232?			
9927	У-2	№23	23.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2233			
9928	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2234			
9929	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2235?			
9930	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2236			
9931	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2237			
9932	У-2	№23	25.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2238			
9933	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2239?			
9934	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2240			
9935	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2241?			
9936	У-2	№23	07.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2242			
9937	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2243?			
9938	У-2	№23	17.01.38	СССР	СССР-С2244			
9939	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2245			
9940	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9941	У-2	№23	05.07.38	СССР	СССР-С2246			
9942	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2247?			
9943	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2248?	889-й НЛБАП		
9944	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2249			
9945	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2250			
9946	У-2	№23	05.07.38	СССР	СССР-С2251			
9947	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2252?			
9948	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2253			
9949	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2254?			
9950	У-2	№23	02.12.37	СССР	СССР-С2255			
9951	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9952	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9953	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9954	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9955	У-2	№23	1937	СССР		25-я РАБ		
9956	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9957	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9958	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9959	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9960	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9961	У-2	№23	1937	СССР		277-й БАП потерян 09.43		
9962	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9963	У-2	№23	21.11.36	СССР	СССР-С1209			
9964	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9965	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9966	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9967	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9968	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9969	У-2	№23	25.05.37	СССР	13	фото ЦВМА		
9983	У-2	№23	1937	СССР		25-я РАБ		
9984	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9985	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9986	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9987	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9988	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
9989	У-2АП	№23	09.09.37	СССР	СССР-А903			
9990	У-2АП	№23	09.09.37	СССР	СССР-А904			
9991	У-2АП	№23	10.09.37	СССР	СССР-А905			
9992	У-2АП	№23	09.09.37	СССР	СССР-А906			
9993	У-2АП	№23	14.05.37	СССР	СССР-А907			
9994	У-2АП	№23	09.08.37	СССР	СССР-А908			
9995	У-2АП	№23	08.09.37	СССР	СССР-А909			
9996	У-2АП	№23	14.05.37	СССР	СССР-А910			
9997	У-2АП	№23	09.08.37	СССР	СССР-А911			
9998	У-2АП	№23	05.07.37	СССР	СССР-А912			
9999	У-2АП	№23	09.09.37	СССР	СССР-А913			
10000	У-2АП	№23	10.07.37	СССР	СССР-А914			
10001	У-2АП	№23	09.08.37	СССР	СССР-А915			
10002	У-2АП	№23	28.06.37	СССР	СССР-А916			
10003	У-2АП	№23	20.08.37	СССР	СССР-А917			
10004	У-2АП	№23	20.08.37	СССР	СССР-А918			
10005	У-2АП	№23	10.07.37	СССР	СССР-А919			
10006	У-2АП	№23	10.09.37	СССР	СССР-А920			
10007	У-2АП	№23	09.09.37	СССР	СССР-А921			
10008	У-2АП	№23	10.09.37	СССР	СССР-А922			
10009	У-2АП	№23	08.09.37	СССР	СССР-А923			
10010	У-2АП	№23	08.09.37	СССР	СССР-А924			
10011	У-2АП	№23	08.09.37	СССР	СССР-А925			
10012	У-2АП	№23	10.07.37	СССР	СССР-А926			
10013	У-2АП	№23	08.09.37	СССР	СССР-А927			
10014	У-2АП	№23	26.06.37	СССР	СССР-А928			
10015	У-2АП	№23	09.09.37	СССР	СССР-А929			
10016	У-2АП	№23	28.06.37	СССР	СССР-А930			
10017	У-2АП	№23	09.08.37	СССР	СССР-А931			
10018	У-2АП	№23	08.09.37	СССР	СССР-А932			
10019	У-2АП	№23	05.07.37	СССР	СССР-А933			
10020	У-2АП	№23	08.09.37	СССР	СССР-А934			
10021	У-2АП	№23	05.07.37	СССР	СССР-А935			
10022	У-2АП	№23	20.08.37	СССР	СССР-А936			
10023	У-2АП	№23	05.07.37	СССР	СССР-А937			
10024	У-2АП	№23	08.09.37	СССР	СССР-А938			
10025	У-2АП	№23	05.07.37	СССР	СССР-А939			
10026	У-2АП	№23	08.09.37	СССР	СССР-А940			
10027	У-2АП	№23	08.09.37	СССР	СССР-А941			
10028	У-2АП	№23	27.05.37	СССР	СССР-А942			
10029	У-2АП	№23	28.06.37	СССР	СССР-А943			
10030	У-2АП	№23	09.09.37	СССР	СССР-А944			
10031	У-2АП	№23	28.06.37	СССР	СССР-А945			
10032	У-2АП	№23	08.09.37	СССР	СССР-А946			
10033	У-2АП	№23	09.09.37	СССР	СССР-А947			
10034	У-2АП	№23	20.08.37	СССР	СССР-А948			
10035	У-2АП	№23	10.07.37	СССР	СССР-А949			
10036	У-2АП	№23	20.08.37	СССР	СССР-А950			
10037	У-2АП	№23	10.09.37	СССР	СССР-А951			
10038	У-2АП	№23	09.08.37	СССР	СССР-А952			
10039	У-2СП	№23	27.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2204			
10040	У-2СП	№23	09.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2207			
10041	У-2СП	№23	08.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2205			
10042	У-2СП	№23	09.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2208			
10043	У-2СП	№23	09.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2217			
10044	У-2СП	№23	27.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2209			
10045	У-2СП	№23	20.07.37	СССР	СССР-Л2203			
10046	У-2СП	№23	09.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2210			
10047	У-2СП	№23	28.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2218			
10048	У-2СП	№23	27.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2211			
10049	У-2СП	№23	29.05.37	СССР	СССР-Л2212			
10050	У-2СП	№23	20.07.37	СССР	СССР-Л2219			
10051	У-2СП	№23	20.07.37	СССР	СССР-Л2220			
10052	У-2СП	№23	27.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2213			
10053	У-2СП	№23	29.06.37	СССР	СССР-Х138			
10054	У-2СП	№23	05.07.37	СССР	СССР-Х149 	потерян 05.08.38		
10055	У-2СП	№23	20.07.37	СССР	СССР-Л2221			
10056	У-2СП	№23	05.07.37	СССР	СССР-Х147			
10057	У-2СП	№23	09.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2222			
10058	У-2СП	№23	08.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2234			
10059	У-2СП	№23	09.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2223			
10060	У-2СП	№23	11.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2246			
10061	У-2СП	№23	27.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2214			
10062	У-2СП	№23	09.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2215			
10063	У-2СП	№23	09.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2216			
10064	У-2СП	№23	29.06.37	СССР	СССР-Х139			
10065	У-2СП	№23	27.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2224			
10066	У-2СП	№23	29.06.37	СССР	СССР-Х135			
10067	У-2СП	№23	05.07.37	СССР	СССР-Х148			
10068	У-2СП	№23	05.07.37	СССР	СССР-Х151			
10069	У-2СП	№23	27.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2225			
10070	У-2СП	№23	08.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2248			
10071	У-2СП	№23	21.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2233			
10072	У-2СП	№23	05.07.37	СССР	СССР-Х150			
10073	У-2СП	№23	28.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2309			
10074	У-2СП	№23	29.06.37	СССР	СССР-Х136			
10075	У-2СП	№23	26.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2231			
10076	У-2СП	№23	29.05.37	СССР	СССР-Л2230			
10077	У-2СП	№23	22.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2744			
10078	У-2СП	№23	08.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2002	потерян 04.04.42		
10079	У-2СП	№23	26.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2257			
10080	У-2СП	№23	21.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2232			
10081	У-2СП	№23	29.06.37	СССР	СССР-Х134			
10082	У-2СП	№23	08.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2235			
10083	У-2СП	№23	26.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2228			
10084	У-2СП	№23	22.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2242			
10085	У-2СП	№23	26.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2238			
10086	У-2СП	№23	22.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2239			
10087	У-2СП	№23	08.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2236			
10088	У-2СП	№23	29.06.37	СССР	СССР-Х137			
10089	У-2СП	№23	29.06.37	СССР	СССР-Х131			
10090	У-2СП	№23	27.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2240			
10091	У-2СП	№23	27.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2226			
10092	У-2СП	№23	22.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2243			
10093	У-2СП	№23	29.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2247			
10094	У-2СП	№23	29.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2241			
10095	У-2СП	№23	29.05.37	СССР	СССР-Л2237	СССР-К2237		
10096	У-2СП	№23	09.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2201			
10097	У-2СП	№23	29.06.37	СССР	СССР-Х132			
10098	У-2СП	№23	29.05.37	СССР	СССР-Л2229			
10099	У-2СП	№23	29.06.37	СССР	СССР-Х130			
10100	У-2СП	№23	27.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2265			
10101	У-2СП	№23	09.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2245			
10102	У-2СП	№23	27.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2251			
10103	У-2СП	№23	08.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2261			
10104	У-2СП	№23	26.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2256			
10105	У-2СП	№23	10.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2270			
10106	У-2СП	№23	27.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2263			
10107	У-2СП	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-Н219	Полярная авиация, ГВФ СССР-Л2933		
10108	У-2СП	№23	09.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2304			
10109	У-2СП	№23	10.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2271			
10110	У-2СП	№23	25.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2277			
10111	У-2СП	№23	27.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2264			
10112	У-2СП	№23	08.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2259			
10113	У-2СП	№23	29.06.37	СССР	СССР-Х140			
10114	У-2СП	№23	29.06.37	СССР	СССР-Х133			
10115	У-2СП	№23	16.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2249			
10116	У-2СП	№23	26.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2254			
10117	У-2СП	№23	07.04.36	СССР	СССР-М92	сбит 02.42		
10118	У-2СП	№23	10.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2260			
10119	У-2СП	№23	11.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2266			
10120	У-2СП	№23	27.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2258			
10121	У-2СП	№23	08.08.37	СССР	СССР-К191			
10122	У-2СП	№23	08.08.37	СССР	СССР-К192			
10123	У-2СП	№23	27.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2305			
10124	У-2СП	№23	19.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2291			
10125	У-2СП	№23	11.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2250			
10126	У-2СП	№23	08.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2262			
10127	У-2СП	№23	28.07.37	СССР	СССР-Н193	Полярная авиация, Иркутский АК		
10128	У-2СП	№23	13.11.37	СССР	СССР-Л2308			
10129	У-2СП	№23	22.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2255			
10130	У-2СП	№23	10.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2323			
10131	У-2СП	№23	02.10.37	СССР	СССР-Л2325			
10132	У-2СП	№23	27.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2267			
10133	У-2СП	№23	27.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2306			
10134	У-2СП	№23	22.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2269			
10135	У-2СП	№23	20.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2307			
10136	У-2СП	№23	09.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2285			
10137	У-2СП	№23	28.07.37	СССР	СССР-Н167	Полярная авиация		
10138	У-2СП	№23	10.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2322			
10139	У-2СП	№23	08.08.37	СССР	СССР-К193			
10140	У-2СП	№23	08.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2275			
10141	У-2СП	№23	25.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2276			
10142	У-2СП	№23	08.08.37	СССР	СССР-К194	СССР-Л2771		
10143	У-2СП	№23	13.11.37	СССР	СССР-Л2278			
10144	У-2СП	№23	20.07.37	СССР	СССР-Л2268			
10145	У-2СП	№23	11.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2324			
10146	У-2СП	№23	13.11.37	СССР	СССР-Л2320			
10147	У-2СП	№23	20.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2300	4-я ВА списан 25.08.43		
10148	У-2СП	№23	09.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2292			
10149	У-2СП	№23	20.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2296			
10150	У-2СП	№23	10.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2293			
10151	У-2СП	№23	19.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2290			
10152	У-2СП	№23	19.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2311			
10153	У-2СП	№23	11.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2297			
10154	У-2СП	№23	25.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2279			
10155	У-2СП	№23	26.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2272			
10156	У-2СП	№23	02.07.37	СССР	СССР-Н168	Полярная авиация		
10157	У-2СП	№23	09.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2283			
10158	У-2СП	№23	1937	СССР				
10159	У-2СП	№23	27.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2273			
10160	У-2СП	№23	29.06.37	СССР	СССР-Х116	потерян 11.10.37		
10161	У-2СП	№23	09.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2206			
10162	У-2СП	№23	31.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2326			
10163	У-2СП	№23	25.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2274	1-я ОАЭ потерян 22.08.43		
10164	У-2СП	№23	29.06.37	СССР	СССР-Х117			
10165	У-2СП	№23	29.06.37	СССР	СССР-Х118			
10166	У-2СП	№23	19.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2314			
10167	У-2СП	№23	09.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2284			
10168	У-2СП	№23	27.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2253			
10169	У-2СП	№23	10.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2319			
10170	У-2СП	№23	17.11.37	СССР	СССР-И235			
10171	У-2СП	№23	09.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2282			
10172	У-2СП	№23	17.11.37	СССР	СССР-И236			
10173	У-2СП	№23	28.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2286			
10174	У-2СП	№23	10.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2252			
10175	У-2СП	№23	13.11.37	СССР	СССР-Л2289			
10176	У-2СП	№23	31.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2327			
10177	У-2СП	№23	09.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2287			
10178	У-2СП	№23	25.06.37	СССР	СССР-Л2280			
10179	У-2СП	№23	29.06.37	СССР	СССР-Х119			
10180	У-2СП	№23	10.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2294			
10181	У-2СП	№23	11.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2321			
10182	У-2СП	№23	1937	СССР				
10183	У-2СП	№23	20.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2301			
10184	У-2СП	№23	20.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2298			
10185	У-2СП	№23	11.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2316			
10186	У-2СП	№23	03.10.37	СССР	СССР-Л2318			
10187	У-2СП	№23	11.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2302			
10188	У-2СП	№23	19.08.37	СССР	СССР-2315			
10189	У-2СП	№23	19.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2295			
10190	У-2СП	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-Л2299			
10191	У-2СП	№23	08.10.37	СССР	СССР-Л2328			
10192	У-2СП	№23	11.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2317	СССР-К279		
10193	У-2СП	№23	20.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2310			
10194	У-2СП	№23	26.08.37	СССР	СССР-Н194	Полярная авиация		
10195	У-2СП	№23	11.09.37	СССР	СССР-Л2227			
10196	У-2СП	№23	13.11.37	СССР	СССР-Л2288			
10197	У-2СП	№23	03.10.37	СССР	СССР-Л2312			
10198	У-2СП	№23	10.08.37	СССР	СССР-Л2313			
10231	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-Х353			
10243	У-2	№23	1937	СССР		46-й ГвНБАП		
10244	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10245	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10246	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10247	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10248	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10249	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10250	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10251	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10252	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10253	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-П896			
10254	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10255	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10256	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10257	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10258	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10259	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10260	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10261	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10262	У-2	№23	07.09.37	СССР	СССР-С2258			
10263	У-2	№23	16.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2259			
10264	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2260			
10265	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2261?			
10266	У-2	№23	11.08.37	СССР	СССР-С2262			
10267	У-2	№23	11.07.37	СССР	СССР-С2263			
10268	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2264?			
10269	У-2	№23	11.08.37	СССР	СССР-С2265			
10270	У-2	№23	07.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2266			
10271	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2267			
10272	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2268			
10273	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2269			
10274	У-2	№23	16.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2270			
10275	У-2	№23	15.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2271			
10276	У-2	№23	23.06.37	СССР	СССР-С2272			
10277	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2273			
10278	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2274?			
10279	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2275			
10280	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2276			
10281	У-2	№23	27.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2277			
10282	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2278?			
10283	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2279			
10284	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2280?			
10285	У-2	№23	11.08.37	СССР	СССР-С2281			
10286	У-2	№23	08.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2282			
10287	У-2	№23	26.12.37	СССР	СССР-С2283			
10288	У-2	№23	11.08.37	СССР	СССР-С2284			
10289	У-2	№23	11.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2285			
10290	У-2	№23	16.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2286			
10291	У-2	№23	04.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2287			
10292	У-2	№23	25.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2288			
10293	У-2	№23	15.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2289			
10294	У-2	№23	05.07.38	СССР	СССР-С2290			
10295	У-2	№23	11.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2291			
10296	У-2	№23	11.08.37	СССР	СССР-С2292			
10297	У-2	№23	28.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2293			
10298	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2294?			
10299	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2295			
10300	У-2	№23	29.09.38	СССР	СССР-С2296			
10301	У-2	№23	25.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2297			
10302	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2298			
10303	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2299?			
10304	У-2	№23	29.09.38	СССР	СССР-С2300			
10305	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2301	249-й ИАП		
10306	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2302?			
10307	У-2	№23	02.01.38	СССР	СССР-С2303			
10308	У-2	№23	07.07.37	СССР	СССР-С2304			
10309	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2305?			
10310	У-2	№23	25.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2306			
10311	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2307?			
10312	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2308?			
10313	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2309?			
10314	У-2	№23	17.01.38	СССР	СССР-С2310			
10315	У-2	№23	17.07.37	СССР	СССР-С2311			
10316	У-2	№23	29.09.38	СССР	СССР-С2312			
10317	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2313?			
10318	У-2	№23	27.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2314			
10319	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2315?	8-я ОАЭС		
10320	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2316			
10321	У-2	№23	15.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2317			
10322	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2318?			
10323	У-2	№23	17.07.37	СССР	СССР-С2319			
10324	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2320?			
10325	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2321	СССР-Т2321		
10326	У-2	№23	13.03.38	СССР	СССР-С2322			
10327	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2323?			
10328	У-2	№23	07.09.37	СССР	СССР-С2324			
10329	У-2	№23	15.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2325			
10330	У-2	№23	25.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2326			
10331	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2327?			
10332	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2328?			
10333	У-2	№23	17.07.37	СССР	СССР-С2329			
10334	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2330			
10335	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2331			
10336	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2332?			
10337	У-2	№23	15.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2333			
10338	У-2	№23	08.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2334			
10339	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2335?			
10340	У-2	№23	17.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2336			
10341	У-2	№23	07.08.37	СССР	СССР-С2337			
10342	У-2	№23	05.07.38	СССР	СССР-С2338			
10343	У-2	№23	07.07.37	СССР	СССР-С2339			
10344	У-2	№23	14.03.38	СССР	СССР-С2340			
10345	У-2	№23	17.09.37	СССР	СССР-С2341			
10346	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2342?			
10347	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2343			
10348	У-2	№23	28.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2344			
10349	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2345			
10350	У-2	№23	07.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2346			
10351	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2347?			
10352	У-2	№23	07.08.37	СССР	СССР-С2348			
10353	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2349			
10354	У-2	№23	16.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2350			
10355	У-2	№23	05.07.38	СССР	СССР-С2351			
10356	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2352?			
10357	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2353			
10358	У-2	№23	14.03.38	СССР	СССР-С2354			
10359	У-2	№23	07.09.37	СССР	СССР-С2355			
10360	У-2	№23	04.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2356			
10361	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2357			
10362	У-2	№23	20.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2358	216-я АД		
10363	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2359			
10364	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2360			
10365	У-2	№23	07.09.37	СССР	СССР-С2361			
10366	У-2	№23	13.12.37	СССР	СССР-С2437			
10367	У-2	№23	07.08.37	СССР	СССР-С2363			
10368	У-2	№23	13.03.38	СССР	СССР-С2364			
10369	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2365?			
10370	У-2	№23	04.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2366			
10371	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2367			
10372	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2368?			
10373	У-2	№23	28.12.37	СССР	СССР-С2369			
10374	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2370?			
10375	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2371			
10376	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2372?			
10377	У-2	№23	01.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2373			
10378	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2374?			
10379	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2375?			
10380	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2376?			
10381	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2377?			
10382	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2378			
10383	У-2	№23	07.12.37	СССР	СССР-С2379			
10384	У-2	№23	27.03.38	СССР	СССР-С2380			
10385	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2381?			
10386	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2382?			
10387	У-2	№23	17.08.37	СССР	СССР-С2383			
10388	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2384			
10389	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2385			
10390	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2386?			
10391	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2387?			
10392	У-2	№23	13.03.38	СССР	СССР-С2388			
10393	У-2	№23	07.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2389			
10394	У-2	№23	28.12.37	СССР	СССР-С2390			
10395	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2391			
10396	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2392			
10397	У-2	№23	17.08.37	СССР	СССР-С2393	763-й НЛБАП		
10398	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2394			
10399	У-2	№23	13.12.37	СССР	СССР-С2438			
10400	У-2	№23	13.12.37	СССР	СССР-С2396			
10401	У-2	№23	07.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2397			
10402	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2398?			
10403	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2399			
10404	У-2	№23	15.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2400			
10405	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2401?			
10406	У-2	№23	23.07.38	СССР	СССР-С2402			
10407	У-2	№23	27.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2403			
10408	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2404?			
10409	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2405?			
10410	У-2	№23	28.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2406			
10411	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2407			
10412	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2408?			
10413	У-2	№23	02.01.38	СССР	СССР-С2409			
10414	У-2	№23	13.03.38	СССР	СССР-С2410			
10415	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2411			
10416	У-2	№23	07.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2412			
10417	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2413?			
10418	У-2	№23	27.03.38	СССР	СССР-С2414			
10419	У-2	№23	07.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2415			
10420	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2416			
10421	У-2	№23	22.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2417			
10422	У-2	№23	22.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2418			
10423	У-2	№23	31.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2419			
10424	У-2	№23	26.09.38	СССР	СССР-С2420			
10425	У-2	№23	23.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2421			
10426	У-2	№23	01.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2422			
10427	У-2	№23	14.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2423			
10428	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2424			
10429	У-2	№23	07.08.37	СССР	СССР-С1194			
10430	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2426			
10431	У-2	№23	22.04.38	СССР	СССР-И209			
10432	У-2	№23	02.12.37	СССР	СССР-С1187			
10433	У-2	№23	13.12.37	СССР	СССР-С2431			
10434	У-2	№23	14.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2440			
10435	У-2	№23	14.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2432			
10436	У-2	№23	14.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2433			
10437	У-2	№23	07.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2434			
10438	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10439	У-2	№23	21.11.37	СССР	СССР-С1506			
10440	У-2	№23	21.11.37	СССР	СССР-С1512			
10441	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2395			
10442	У-2	№23	1937	СССР		889-й НЛБАП		
10443	У-2	№23	13.12.37	СССР	СССР-С2435			
10511	У-2	№23	20.03.38	СССР	СССР-С2451			
10512	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2452?			
10513	У-2	№23	10.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2453			
10514	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2454?			
10515	У-2	№23	23.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2455			
10516	У-2	№23	19.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2456			
10517	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2457?			
10518	У-2	№23	25.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2458			
10519	У-2	№23	28.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2459			
10520	У-2	№23	04.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2460			
10521	У-2	№23	20.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2461			
10522	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2462?			
10523	У-2	№23	11.07.38	СССР	СССР-С2463			
10524	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2464?			
10525	У-2	№23	16.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2465			
10526	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2466?			
10527	У-2	№23	26.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2467			
10528	У-2	№23	07.01.38	СССР	СССР-С2468			
10529	У-2	№23	16.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2469			
10530	У-2	№23	16.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2470	4-я ВА		
10531	У-2	№23	22.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2471			
10532	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2472?			
10533	У-2	№23	05.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2473			
10534	У-2	№23	05.07.38	СССР	СССР-С2474			
10535	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2475?			
10536	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2477?	34-я РАБ		
10537	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2478?			
10538	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2479?			
10539	У-2	№23	07.01.38	СССР	СССР-С2476			
10540	У-2	№23	30.06.37	СССР	СССР-С2480	фото ЦВМА		
10541	У-2	№23	02.12.38	СССР	СССР-С2481			
10542	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2482?			
10543	У-2	№23	11.07.38	СССР	СССР-С2483	233-я ШАД		
10544	У-2	№23	05.07.38	СССР	СССР-С2484			
10545	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2485?			
10546	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2486			
10547	У-2	№23	1937	СССР		СКФ		
10548	У-2	№23	07.10.37	СССР	СССР-С1513			
10549	У-2	№23	21.11.37	СССР	СССР-С1514			
10550	У-2	№23	14.06.38	СССР	СССР-С1192	фото ЦВМА		
10551	У-2	№23	28.12.37	СССР	СССР-С2491			
10552	У-2	№23	22.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2492			
10553	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2493			
10554	У-2	№23	22.09.37	СССР	СССР-С2494			
10555	У-2	№23	04.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2495			
10556	У-2	№23	15.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2496			
10557	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2497?			
10558	У-2	№23	23.11.38	СССР	СССР-С2498			
10559	У-2	№23	27.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2499			
10560	У-2	№23	11.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2500			
10561	У-2	№23	05.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2501			
10562	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2502?			
10563	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2503?			
10564	У-2	№23	23.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2504			
10565	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2505?			
10566	У-2	№23	17.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2506			
10567	У-2	№23	16.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2507			
10568	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2508?			
10569	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2509?			
10570	У-2	№23	08.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2510			
10571	У-2	№23	28.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2511			
10572	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2512?			
10573	У-2	№23	08.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2513			
10574	У-2	№23	09.09.38	СССР	СССР-С2514	25-я РАБ		
10575	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2515?			
10576	У-2	№23	20.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2516			
10577	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10578	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10579	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10580	У-2	№23	26.09.38	СССР	СССР-С2425			
10581	У-2	№23	24.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2427			
10582	У-2	№23	20.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2428			
10583	У-2	№23	28.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2430			
10584	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10585	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2489			
10586	У-2	№23	1937	СССР		889-й НЛБАП		
10587	У-2	№23	28.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2441			
10588	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2442?			
10589	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2443?			
10590	У-2	№23	23.07.38	СССР	СССР-С2444			
10591	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2445?			
10592	У-2	№23	16.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2446			
10593	У-2	№23	27.08.37	СССР	СССР-С2447			
10594	У-2	№23	20.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2248			
10595	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10596	У-2	№23	28.10.38	СССР	СССР-С2602			
10597	У-2	№23	15.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2603			
10598	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2604			
10599	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2605			
10600	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2606			
10601	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2607			
10602	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2608?			
10603	У-2	№23	16.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2609			
10604	У-2	№23	25.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2610			
10605	У-2	№23	08.09.37	СССР	СССР-С2611			
10606	У-2	№23	10.11.37	СССР	СССР-С2612			
10607	У-2	№23	29.04.38	СССР	СССР-И232	фото ЦВМА		
10608	У-2	№23	08.09.37	СССР	СССР-С2614			
10609	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2615?	46-й ГвНБАП		
10610	У-2	№23	16.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2616			
10611	У-2	№23	16.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2617	889-й НЛБАП		
10612	У-2	№23	15.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2618	588-й НЛБАП		
10613	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2619?			
10614	У-2	№23	14.06.38	СССР	СССР-С1859			
10615	У-2	№23	07.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2621			
10616	У-2	№23	23.07.38	СССР	СССР-С2622			
10617	У-2	№23	07.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2449			
10618	У-2	№23	07.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2450			
10619	У-2	№23	22.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2623			
10620	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2652			
10621	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2624?			
10622	У-2	№23	25.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2625			
10623	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2626?			
10624	У-2	№23	02.12.38	СССР	СССР-С2627			
10625	У-2	№23	31.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2628			
10626	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2629?			
10627	У-2	№23	05.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2630			
10628	У-2	№23	15.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2631			
10629	У-2	№23	21.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2632			
10630	У-2	№23	15.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2633			
10631	У-2	№23	25.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2634	46-й ГвНБАП		
10632	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2635?			
10633	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2636?			
10634	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2637?			
10635	У-2	№23	16.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2638			
10636	У-2	№23	15.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2639			
10637	У-2	№23	10.11.37	СССР	СССР-С2640			
10638	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2641?			
10639	У-2	№23	02.01.38	СССР	СССР-С2642			
10640	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2643?			
10641	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2644?			
10642	У-2	№23	04.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2645			
10643	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2646?			
10644	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2647			
10645	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2648?			
10646	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2649			
10647	У-2	№23	15.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2650			
10648	У-2	№23	21.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2651			
10649	У-2	№23	14.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2653			
10650	У-2	№23	14.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2654			
10651	У-2	№23	17.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2655			
10652	У-2	№23	20.12.37	СССР	СССР-Н220	Полярная авиация		
10653	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10654	У-2	№23	10.10.37	СССР	СССР-Н186	Полярная авиация, ГВФ СССР-Л2934		
10655	У-2	№23	10.10.37	СССР	СССР-Н187	Полярная авиация		
10656	У-2	№23	25.12.37	СССР	СССР-Н188	Полярная авиация		
10657	У-2	№23	25.12.37	СССР	СССР-Н189	Полярная авиация		
10658	У-2	№23	25.12.37	СССР	СССР-Н190	Полярная авиация		
10659	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10660	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10661	У-2	№23	14.09.37	СССР	СССР-И225			
10662	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10663	У-2	№23	14.08.38	СССР	СССР-И211			
10664	У-2	№23	1937	СССР		сбит обломки фото		
10665	У-2	№23	14.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2656			
10666	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2657?	708-й НБАП		
10667	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2658?			
10668	У-2	№23	14.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2659			
10669	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2660?			
10670	У-2	№23	13.12.37	СССР	СССР-С2661			
10671	У-2	№23	07.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2662			
10672	У-2	№23	24.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2663			
10673	У-2	№23	21.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2664			
10674	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2665?			
10675	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2666?			
10676	У-2	№23	23.07.38	СССР	СССР-С2667			
10677	У-2	№23	27.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2668			
10678	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2669?			
10679	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2670			
10680	У-2	№23	02.01.38	СССР	СССР-С2671			
10681	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2672?			
10682	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2673?			
10683	У-2	№23	04.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2674			
10684	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2675?			
10685	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2676?			
10686	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2677?			
10687	У-2	№23	14.03.38	СССР	СССР-С2678			
10688	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10689	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10690	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10691	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10692	У-2	№23	31.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2683			
10693	У-2	№23	26.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2684			
10694	У-2	№23	23.07.38	СССР	СССР-С2685			
10695	У-2	№23	14.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2686			
10696	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10697	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10698	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10699	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10700	У-2	№23	21.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2691			
10701	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2692?			
10702	У-2	№23	26.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2693			
10703	У-2	№23	10.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2694			
10704	У-2	№23	15.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2695			
10705	У-2	№23	25.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2696			
10706	У-2	№23	27.10.37	СССР	СССР-С2697			
10707	У-2	№23	08.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2679			
10708	У-2	№23	26.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2699			
10709	У-2	№23	07.12.37	СССР	СССР-С2700			
10710	У-2	№23	27.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2701			
10711	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2702?			
10712	У-2	№23	10.02.38	СССР	СССР-С2703			
10713	У-2	№23	16.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2704			
10714	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2705			
10715	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2706?			
10716	У-2	№23	15.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2707			
10717	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2708			
10718	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2709?			
10719	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2710?			
10720	У-2	№23	05.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2711			
10721	У-2	№23	29.09.38	СССР	СССР-С2712			
10722	У-2	№23	27.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2713			
10723	У-2	№23	24.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2714			
10724	У-2	№23	07.09.38	СССР	СССР-С2715			
10725	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2716			
10726	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2717			
10727	У-2	№23	13.11.38	СССР	СССР-С2718			
10728	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2719?			
10729	У-2	№23	05.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2720			
10730	У-2	№23	14.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2721			
10731	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-С2722?			
10732	У-2	№23	09.09.38	СССР	СССР-С2723			
10733	У-2	№23	15.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2724			
10734	У-2	№23	27.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2725			
10735	У-2	№23	27.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2726			
10736	У-2	№23	23.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2727			
10737	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2728			
10738	У-2	№23	23.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2729			
10739	У-2	№23	03.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2730			
10740	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2732			
10741	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2731			
10742	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10743	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10744	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10745	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10746	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-П806			
10747	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10748	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10749	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10750	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10751	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-П818			
10752	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10753	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10754	У-2	№23	20.12.37	СССР	СССР-Н221	Полярная авиация, ГВФ СССР-Л2935		
10765	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-П804			
10781	У-2	№23	1937	СССР		154-я ОАЭС		
10797	У-2	№23	28.03.38	СССР	СССР-С1119			
10798	У-2	№23	08.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1120			
10799	У-2	№23	19.11.37	СССР	СССР-Т1121	СССР-Ш1121		
10800	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1122			
10801	У-2	№23	20.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1181			
10802	У-2	№23	29.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1207			
10803	У-2	№23	08.12.37	СССР	СССР-Т1125	СССР-Ш1125		
10804	У-2	№23	28.03.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1126			
10805	У-2	№23	03.11.37	СССР	СССР-К195			
10806	У-2	№23	15.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1150			
10807	У-2	№23	08.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1129			
10808	У-2	№23	08.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1130			
10809	У-2	№23	15.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1131			
10810	У-2	№23	29.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1180			
10811	У-2	№23	15.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1204			
10812	У-2	№23	03.11.37	СССР	СССР-К196			
10813	У-2	№23	10.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1135			
10814	У-2	№23	08.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1175			
10815	У-2	№23	20.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1137			
10816	У-2	№23	10.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1138	484-й ИАП		
10817	У-2	№23	29.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1139			
10818	У-2	№23	08.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1140			
10819	У-2	№23	20.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1214			
10820	У-2	№23	10.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1173			
10821	У-2	№23	10.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1184			
10822	У-2	№23	19.11.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1144			
10823	У-2	№23	08.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1145			
10824	У-2	№23	15.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1190			
10825	У-2	№23	10.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1176			
10826	У-2	№23	15.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1148			
10827	У-2	№23	15.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1149			
10828	У-2	№23	15.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1188			
10829	У-2	№23	08.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1191			
10830	У-2	№23	20.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1201			
10831	У-2	№23	15.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1185			
10832	У-2	№23	29.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1209			
10833	У-2	№23	28.11.37	СССР	СССР-Ф110			
10834	У-2	№23	19.11.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1152			
10835	У-2	№23	15.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1203			
10836	У-2	№23	20.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1172			
10837	У-2	№23	03.11.37	СССР	СССР-К199			
10838	У-2	№23	29.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1147			
10839	У-2	№23	25.09.37	СССР	СССР-Х141			
10840	У-2	№23	27.10.37	СССР	СССР-Ф109			
10841	У-2	№23	04.11.37	СССР	СССР-Х143			
10842	У-2	№23	08.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1158			
10843	У-2	№23	20.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1195			
10844	У-2	№23	15.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1157			
10845	У-2	№23	20.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1197			
10846	У-2	№23	15.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1133			
10847	У-2	№23	08.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1154			
10848	У-2	№23	15.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1215			
10849	У-2	№23	15.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1160			
10850	У-2	№23	20.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1202			
10851	У-2	№23	20.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1196			
10852	У-2	№23	15.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1141			
10853	У-2	№23	20.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1142			
10854	У-2	№23	10.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1177			
10855	У-2	№23	15.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1216			
10856	У-2	№23	19.11.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1153			
10857	У-2	№23	10.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1179			
10858	У-2	№23	08.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1159			
10859	У-2	№23	10.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1183			
10860	У-2	№23	10.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1151			
10861	У-2	№23	20.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1192			
10862	У-2	№23	29.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1193			
10863	У-2	№23	15.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1134			
10864	У-2	№23	08.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1156			
10865	У-2	№23	15.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1132			
10866	У-2	№23	09.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1155			
10867	У-2	№23	15.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1136			
10868	У-2	№23	29.01.38	СССР	СССР-С1127	СССР-Ш1127, 154-я ОАЭС		
10869	У-2	№23	19.11.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1146			
10870	У-2	№23	10.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1174			
10871	У-2	№23	03.11.37	СССР	СССР-К197	СССР-Т474		
10872	У-2	№23	31.05.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1213			
10873	У-2	№23	15.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1128			
10874	У-2	№23	10.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1170			
10875	У-2	№23	04.11.37	СССР	СССР-Х142			
10876	У-2	№23	10.11.37	СССР	СССР-Х144			
10877	У-2	№23	10.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1171			
10878	У-2	№23	29.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1178			
10879	У-2	№23	19.03.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1205			
10880	У-2	№23	19.11.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1143			
10881	У-2	№23	20.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1182	210-й ШАП		
10882	У-2	№23	08.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1124			
10883	У-2	№23	21.12.37	СССР	СССР-К198			
10884	У-2	№23	29.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1206			
10885	У-2	№23	08.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1210			
10886	У-2	№23	29.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1212			
10887	У-2	№23	20.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1198			
10888	У-2	№23	15.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1187			
10889	У-2	№23	10.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1123			
10890	У-2	№23	08.12.37	СССР	СССР-Ш1211			
10891	У-2	№23	20.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1219			
10892	У-2	№23	20.01.38	СССР	СССР-			
10893	У-2	№23	20.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1199			
10894	У-2	№23	29.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1186			
10895	У-2	№23	20.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1200			
10896	У-2	№23	29.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1218	889-й НЛБАП		
10897	У-2	№23	26.12.37	СССР	СССР-И234			
10898	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10899	У-2	№23	29.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1194			
10900	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-П810			
10901	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10902	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10903	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10904	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10905	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-П827			
10906	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-П832			
10907	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10908	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-П830			
10909	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-П805			
10910	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-П833			
10911	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-П826			
10912	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-П819			
10913	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10914	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-П824			
10915	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10916	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10917	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10918	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10919	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10920	У-2	№23	1937	СССР		213-я НБАД		
10937	У-2	№23	09.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2734			
10938	У-2	№23	29.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1208			
10939	У-2	№23	13.04.38	СССР	СССР-И248	СССР-П823		
10940	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10941	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10942	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10943	У-2	№23	02.03.38	СССР	СССР-			
10995	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-Л345			
10996	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10997	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
10998	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-Л346			
10999	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
11000	У-2	№23	1937	СССР		154-я ОАЭС		
11018	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-П857			
11029	У-2	№23	1937	СССР		975-й ИАП		
11030	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
11031	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
11032	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
11033	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
11034	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
11035	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
11036	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
11037	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
11038	У-2	№23	1937	СССР	СССР-Х249			
11039	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
11040	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
11041	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
11042	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
11043	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
11044	У-2	№23	1937	СССР				
11045	У-2	№23	15.02.38	СССР	СССР-С2736			
11046	У-2	№23	02.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2737			
11047	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С2738?			
11048	У-2	№23	17.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2739			
11049	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С2740?			
11050	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С2741?			
11051	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С2742?			
11052	У-2	№23	23.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2743			
11053	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С2744?			
11054	У-2	№23	23.07.38	СССР	СССР-С2745			
11055	У-2	№23	16.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2746			
11056	У-2	№23	02.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2747			
11057	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С2748			
11058	У-2	№23	23.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2749			
11059	У-2	№23	16.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2750	СССР-Л237		
11060	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С2751?			
11061	У-2	№23	21.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2752			
11062	У-2	№23	28.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2753			
11063	У-2	№23	08.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2754			
11064	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С2755?			
11065	У-2	№23	11.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2756			
11066	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С2757?	889-й НЛБАП		
11067	У-2	№23	14.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2758			
11068	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11069	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-			
11070	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11071	У-2	№23	14.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2761			
11072	У-2	№23	19.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2662			
11073	У-2	№23	25.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3011			
11074	У-2	№23	13.03.38	СССР	СССР-С2764			
11075	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11076	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11077	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11078	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11079	У-2	№23	17.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2769			
11080	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С2770?			
11081	У-2	№23	10.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2771			
11082	У-2	№23	03.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2772			
11083	У-2	№23	16.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2773			
11084	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11085	У-2	№23	11.12.38	СССР	СССР-С2997			
11086	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11087	У-2	№23	20.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2777			
11088	У-2	№23	16.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2778			
11089	У-2	№23	17.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2999			
11090	У-2	№23	21.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2780			
11091	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С2781?			
11092	У-2	№23	05.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2782			
11093	У-2	№23	15.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2783			
11094	У-2	№23	20.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2784			
11095	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С2785?			
11096	У-2	№23	11.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2786			
11097	У-2	№23	25.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2787			
11098	У-2	№23	05.07.38	СССР	СССР-С2788			
11099	У-2	№23	26.07.38	СССР	СССР-С2789			
11100	У-2	№23	20.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2790			
11101	У-2	№23	10.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2791			
11102	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С2792?			
11103	У-2	№23	28.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2793			
11104	У-2	№23	11.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2794			
11105	У-2	№23	05.07.38	СССР	СССР-С2795			
11106	У-2	№23	29.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2796			
11107	У-2	№23	29.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2797			
11108	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11109	У-2	№23	08.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2799			
11110	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11111	У-2	№23	04.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2801			
11112	У-2	№23	05.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2897			
11113	У-2	№23	03.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2803			
11114	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11115	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-И507			
11116	У-2	№23	10.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2806			
11117	У-2	№23	27.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2807			
11118	У-2	№23	05.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2808			
11119	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С2809			
11120	У-2	№23	25.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2810			
11121	У-2	№23	23.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2811			
11122	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С2812?			
11123	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С2813?			
11124	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С2814?			
11125	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С2815?	742-й ОРАП		
11126	У-2	№23	11.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2816			
11127	У-2	№23	15.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2817			
11128	У-2	№23	10.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2818	5-я ОСАЭ сбит 25.04.43		
11129	У-2	№23	26.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2819			
11130	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11131	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11132	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11133	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11134	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11135	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11136	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11137	У-2	№23	28.10.38	СССР	СССР-С3002			
11138	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		588-я АП		
11139	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11140	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11141	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11142	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11143	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		132-я БАД		
11144	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11145	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		5-я ОСАЭ		
11146	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11147	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		588-я АП		
11165	У-2	№23	20.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3005			
11166	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11167	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11168	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-П846			
11169	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11170	У-2	№23	19.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3030			
11171	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		6-я ВАШППО потерян 02.11.42		
11172	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11173	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		718-й ИАП		
11174	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11175	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		889-й НЛБАП		
11176	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11177	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11178	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11179	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11180	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11181	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		23-я ОКАЭ		
11182	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11183	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11184	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11185	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11186	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11187	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-П801			
11201	У-2	№23	15.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3013			
11202	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11203	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11204	У-2	№23	19.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2988			
11215	У-2	№23	03.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3019			
11216	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11217	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11218	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11219	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		38-й РАБ потерян 01.05.43		
11220	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11221	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11222	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		611-й ИАП сбит 12.05.43		
11223	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11224	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11225	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11226	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11227	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11228	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		5-я ОСАЭ сбит 25.04.43		
11229	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11230	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11231	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11232	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11233	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11234	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11235	У-2	№23	03.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3115			
11236	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11237	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		149-я ОРАЭ		
11238	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-И630			
11239	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11240	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11241	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11242	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11243	У-2	№23	19.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2995			
11244	У-2	№23	20.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2966			
11245	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11246	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11247	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-П809			
11248	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-П820			
11249	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11250	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11251	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11252	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11253	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11254	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11255	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11256	У-2	№23	10.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2987			
11272	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		46-й ГвНБАП		
11273	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		223-я ББАД		
11274	У-2	№23	14.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3119			
11275	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11276	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11277	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11278	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11279	У-2	№23	17.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2942			
11280	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11281	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11282	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11283	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11284	У-2	№23	08.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2985			
11285	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11286	У-2	№23	20.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2981			
11287	У-2	№23	19.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2977			
11288	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11289	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11290	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2978			
11291	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11292	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11293	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11294	У-2	№23	09.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3003			
11295	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11296	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11297	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11298	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11299	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11300	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11301	У-2	№23	04.09.38	СССР	СССР-С2767			
11302	У-2	№23	15.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2982			
11303	У-2	№23	08.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2979			
11304	У-2	№23	20.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2763			
11305	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-П837			
11306	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11307	У-2	№23	27.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2760			
11308	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11309	У-2	№23	08.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2802			
11310	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11311	У-2	№23	10.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2933	249-й ИАП		
11312	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11313	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11314	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11315	У-2	№23	17.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2958			
11316	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11317	У-2	№23	11.04.39	СССР	СССР-С2955			
11318	У-2	№23	19.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2934			
11319	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11320	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11321	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11322	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11323	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11324	У-2	№23	19.12.38	СССР	СССР-Х206	СССР-Т239		
11325	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11326	У-2	№23	15.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2798			
11327	У-2	№23	15.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2779			
11328	У-2	№23	23.11.38	СССР	СССР-С2804			
11329	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11330	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11331	У-2	№23	25.06.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1221			
11332	У-2	№23	03.03.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1222			
11333	У-2	№23	20.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1223	889-й НЛБАП		
11334	У-2	№23	25.06.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1224			
11335	У-2	№23	25.06.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1225			
11336	У-2	№23	03.03.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1226			
11337	У-2	№23	25.06.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1227			
11338	У-2	№23	19.03.38	СССР	СССР-С1228			
11339	У-2	№23	03.03.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1229			
11340	У-2	№23	31.05.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1230			
11341	У-2	№23	29.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1231			
11342	У-2	№23	20.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1232			
11343	У-2	№23	25.06.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1233	СССР-С1236		
11344	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1234?			
11345	У-2	№23	03.03.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1235			
11346	У-2	№23	19.03.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1236?			
11347	У-2	№23	29.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1237			
11348	У-2	№23	15.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1238			
11349	У-2	№23	20.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1239			
11350	У-2	№23	29.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1240			
11351	У-2	№23	25.06.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1241			
11352	У-2	№23	29.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1242			
11353	У-2	№23	25.06.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1243			
11354	У-2	№23	25.06.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1244			
11355	У-2	№23	29.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1245			
11356	У-2	№23	03.03.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1246			
11357	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11358	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11359	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11360	У-2	№23	03.03.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1250			
11361	У-2	№23	25.06.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1251			
11362	У-2	№23	25.06.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1252			
11363	У-2	№23	29.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1253			
11364	У-2	№23	29.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1254			
11365	У-2	№23	29.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1255			
11366	У-2	№23	19.03.38	СССР	СССР-С1256			
11367	У-2	№23	03.03.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1257			
11368	У-2	№23	03.03.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1258			
11369	У-2	№23	29.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1259	742-й ОРАП потерян 27.11.42		
11370	У-2	№23	20.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1260	154-я ОАЭС		
11371	У-2	№23	20.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1261	154-я ОАЭС		
11372	У-2	№23	29.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1262			
11373	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-Ш1264?			
11374	У-2	№23	19.02.38	СССР	СССР-Т227			
11375	У-2	№23	03.03.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1265			
11376	У-2	№23	03.03.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1266			
11377	У-2	№23	03.03.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1267			
11378	У-2	№23	19.03.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1268	сбит обломки фото		
11379	У-2	№23	29.01.38	СССР	СССР-Ш1269	218-я НБАД		
11380	У-2	№23	19.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2913			
11381	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11382	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11383	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11384	У-2	№23	08.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2971			
11385	У-2	№23	15.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2918			
11386	У-2	№23	31.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2993			
11387	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11388	У-2	№23	08.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2944			
11389	У-2	№23	29.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2953			
11390	У-2	№23	10.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2946			
11391	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11392	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11393	У-2	№23	17.11.38	СССР	СССР-С2973	46-й ГвНБАП		
11394	У-2	№23	17.11.38	СССР	СССР-С2945	889-й НЛБАП		
11395	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11396	У-2	№23	14.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2828	СССР-Л2828		
11407	У-2	№23	1937	СССР		1-й ПАЗ потерян 14.12.39		
11429	У-2	№23		СССР	1	15-й КАО захвачен 19.02.40 Финляндия		
11440	У-2	№23	04.01.38	СССР	СССР-Х165			
11457	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		926-й ИАП потерян 06.09.43		
11458	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11459	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11460	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11461	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11462	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11463	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11464	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		130-я ОАЭС		
11465	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11466	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11467	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11468	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11469	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		143-я ОАЭС		
11470	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11471	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11472	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11473	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11474	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11475	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11476	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11477	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11478	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11479	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-Л238			
11480	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11481	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11482	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11483	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11484	У-2	№23	15.02.38	СССР	СССР-П817			
11496	У-2	№23	04.01.38	СССР	СССР-Х166			
11497	У-2	№23	19.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2870			
11498	У-2	№23	21.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2907			
11499	У-2	№23	27.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2924			
11500	У-2	№23	14.03.38	СССР	СССР-С3050			
11501	У-2	№23	20.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3059			
11502	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11503	У-2	№23	02.12.38	СССР	СССР-С2935			
11504	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11505	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11506	У-2	№23	07.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3057			
11507	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11508	У-2	№23	07.09.38	СССР	СССР-С2892			
11509	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11510	У-2	№23	08.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2900			
11511	У-2	№23	16.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2862			
11512	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С2866	763-я НЛБАП		
11513	У-2	№23	19.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3109			
11514	У-2	№23	31.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2855			
11515	У-2	№23	27.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2846			
11516	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		763-я НЛБАП потерян 09-10.42		
11517	У-2	№23	16.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2883			
11518	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11519	У-2	№23	16.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2868			
11520	У-2	№23	05.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2965			
11521	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11522	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11523	У-2	№23	19.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2885			
11524	У-2	№23	25.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2842			
11525	У-2	№23	21.05.38	СССР	СССР-			
11526	У-2	№23	15.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3085			
11527	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11528	У-2	№23	31.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2889			
11529	У-2	№23	21.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2890			
11530	У-2	№23	03.07.38	СССР	СССР-С2905			
11531	У-2	№23	02.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2850			
11532	У-2	№23	28.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2916			
11533	У-2	№23	05.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3010			
11534	У-2	№23	07.09.38	СССР	СССР-С2826			
11535	У-2	№23	08.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2906			
11536	У-2	№23	19.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2884			
11537	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С2843			
11538	У-2	№23	20.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3023			
11539	У-2	№23	08.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3068			
11540	У-2	№23	15.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2825			
11541	У-2	№23	15.02.38	СССР	СССР-К229			
11542	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11543	У-2	№23	10.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2912			
11544	У-2	№23	17.02.38	СССР	СССР-К232			
11545	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11546	У-2	№23	08.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3031			
11547	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11548	У-2	№23	20.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2861			
11549	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11550	У-2	№23	05.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3018			
11551	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11552	У-2	№23	17.02.38	СССР	СССР-К231			
11553	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11554	У-2	№23	20.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3020			
11555	У-2	№23	08.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3024			
11556	У-2	№23	10.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2827			
11557	У-2	№23	09.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3039			
11558	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11559	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11560	У-2	№23	17.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2841			
11561	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11562	У-2	№23	11.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3033			
11563	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11564	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11565	У-2	№23	23.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3017			
11566	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11567	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-И231			
11568	У-2	№23	17.02.38	СССР	СССР-К233			
11569	У-2	№23	08.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2823			
11570	У-2	№23	10.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3014			
11571	У-2	№23	15.02.38	СССР	СССР-К230			
11572	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11573	У-2	№23	02.12.38	СССР	СССР-С3029			
11574	У-2	№23	16.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2875			
11575	У-2	№23	29.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2822			
11576	У-2	№23	19.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2805			
11577	У-2	№23	20.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2834			
11578	У-2	№23	19.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2376			
11579	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11580	У-2	№23	26.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2832			
11581	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11582	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11583	У-2	№23	19.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3034			
11584	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11585	У-2	№23	16.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2835			
11586	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11587	У-2	№23	14.03.38	СССР	СССР-С3021			
11588	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		143-я ОАЭС		
11589	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11590	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11591	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11592	У-2	№23	02.10.38	СССР	СССР-С3060			
11593	У-2	№23	15.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3037			
11594	У-2	№23	03.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3045			
11595	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11596	У-2	№23	26.09.38	СССР	СССР-С2873			
11597	У-2	№23	20.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3027			
11598	У-2	№23	02.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2886			
11599	У-2	№23	27.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2961			
11600	У-2	№23	19.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2938			
11601	У-2	№23	11.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2848			
11602	У-2	№23	17.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2909			
11603	У-2	№23	29.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2863			
11604	У-2	№23	03.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2904			
11605	У-2	№23	25.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2876			
11606	У-2	№23	09.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2888			
11607	У-2	№23	19.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2851			
11608	У-2	№23	14.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2860			
11609	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11610	У-2	№23	26.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2871			
11611	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11612	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11613	У-2	№23	10.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2901			
11614	У-2	№23	19.08.38	СССР	СССР-С2849			
11615	У-2	№23	02.02.39	СССР	СССР-С2854			
11616	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11617	У-2	№23	29.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2857			
11618	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11619	У-2	№23	27.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2858			
11620	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11621	У-2	№23	29.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2941			
11622	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11623	У-2	№23	07.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3897			
11624	У-2	№23	08.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2869			
11625	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11626	У-2	№23	15.08.38	СССР	СССР-			
11627	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		5-я ВА		
11628	У-2	№23	20.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2920			
11629	У-2	№23	14.03.38	СССР	СССР-С2878			
11630	У-2	№23	14.03.38	СССР	СССР-С2880			
11631	У-2	№23	03.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2877			
11632	У-2	№23	02.12.38	СССР	СССР-Л357	СССР-С2917 62-й ГОАП потерян 13.08.43		
11633	У-2	№23	09.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2879			
11634	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11635	У-2	№23	17.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2936			
11636	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11637	У-2	№23	17.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2922			
11638	У-2	№23	28.10.38	СССР	СССР-С3071			
11639	У-2	№23	11.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2882			
11640	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11641	У-2	№23	11.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2895			
11642	У-2	№23	08.06.38	СССР	СССР-С2582			
11643	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11644	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11645	У-2	№23	13.01.38	СССР	СССР-С2923	бн 13 ЧФ фото ЦВМА		
11646	У-2	№23	19.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2998			
11647	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11648	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11649	У-2	№23	10.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2999			
11650	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С2911			
11651	У-2	№23	17.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2930			
11652	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11653	У-2	№23	16.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2919			
11654	У-2СП	№23	26.02.38	СССР	СССР-Н224	Полярная авиация		
11655	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11656	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		143-я ОАЭС сбит 30.05.43		
11657	У-2	№23	11.12.38	СССР	СССР-С3066			
11658	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11659	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11660	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11661	У-2	№23	03.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3043			
11662	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11663	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11664	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11665	У-2	№23	20.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2927			
11666	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11667	У-2	№23	11.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3208			
11668	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11669	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11670	У-2	№23	17.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3072			
11671	У-2	№23	11.04.39	СССР	СССР-С3052			
11672	У-2	№23	17.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2951			
11673	У-2	№23	05.03.39	СССР	СССР-С2952			
11674	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		5-я ОСАЭ		
11675	У-2	№23	17.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2902			
11676	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11677	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11678	У-2	№23	11.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3038			
11679	У-2	№23	17.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3049			
11680	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11681	У-2	№23	21.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3056			
11682	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11683	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11684	У-2	№23	14.11.38	СССР	СССР-С3048			
11685	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11686	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11687	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11688	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11689	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11690	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11691	У-2	№23	29.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2954			
11692	У-2	№23	20.04.38	СССР	СССР-С2963			
11693	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11694	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11695	У-2	№23	09.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3073			
11696	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С3938			
11697	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11698	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11699	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11700	У-2	№23	05.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3078			
11701	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11702	У-2	№23	08.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3075			
11703	У-2	№23	03.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3067			
11704	У-2	№23	02.10.38	СССР	СССР-С3087			
11705	У-2	№23	21.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3064			
11706	У-2	№23	10.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3061			
11707	У-2	№23	09.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3069			
11708	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11709	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11710	У-2	№23	31.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3081			
11711	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11712	У-2	№23	05.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3080			
11713	У-2	№23	20.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3083			
11714	У-2	№23	17.01.39	СССР	СССР-С2998			
11715	У-2	№23	17.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3006			
11716	У-2	№23	11.12.38	СССР	СССР-С3095			
11717	У-2	№23	23.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3111			
11718	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11719	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11720	У-2	№23	21.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3105			
11721	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11722	У-2	№23	17.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3088			
11723	У-2	№23	16.11.38	СССР	СССР-С3106	371-я ОАЭС		
11724	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11725	У-2	№23	16.11.38	СССР	СССР-С3125			
11726	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11727	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11728	У-2	№23	13.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3102			
11729	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11730	У-2	№23	15.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3089			
11731	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11732	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11733	У-2	№23	02.12.38	СССР	СССР-С3113	371-я ОАЭС		
11734	У-2	№23	02.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3121			
11735	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11736	У-2	№23	19.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3314			
11737	У-2	№23	03.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3104			
11738	У-2	№23	03.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3288			
11739	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11740	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11741	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11742	У-2	№23	11.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3091			
11743	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11744	У-2	№23	16.11.38	СССР	СССР-С3090			
11745	У-2	№23	26.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3154			
11746	У-2	№23	29.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3239	154-я ОАЭС		
11747	У-2	№23	15.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3101			
11748	У-2	№23	03.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3097			
11749	У-2	№23	02.12.38	СССР	СССР-3234			
11750	У-2	№23	04.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3123			
11751	У-2	№23	19.04.38	СССР	СССР-С3116			
11752	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11753	У-2	№23	19.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3240			
11754	У-2	№23	21.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3127			
11755	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11756	У-2	№23	08.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3229			
11757	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11758	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11759	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11760	У-2	№23	14.12.38	СССР	СССР-С3268			
11761	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11762	У-2	№23	27.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3114			
11763	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11764	У-2	№23	02.10.38	СССР	СССР-С3227			
11765	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11766	У-2	№23	20.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3237			
11767	У-2	№23	02.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3270			
11768	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11769	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11770	У-2	№23	02.10.38	СССР	СССР-С3299			
11771	У-2	№23	14.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3118			
11772	У-2	№23	02.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3315			
11773	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11774	У-2	№23	16.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3311			
11775	У-2	№23	29.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3273	218-я НБАД		
11776	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11777	У-2	№23	29.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3255			
11778	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11779	У-2	№23	14.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3163			
11780	У-2	№23	03.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3139			
11781	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11782	У-2	№23	19.08.37	СССР	СССР-С3308			
11783	У-2	№23	15.11.38	СССР	СССР-С3271			
11784	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11785	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11786	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11787	У-2	№23	19.04.38	СССР	СССР-С3203			
11788	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11789	У-2	№23	02.12.38	СССР	СССР-С3289			
11790	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11791	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11792	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11793	У-2	№23	29.04.38	СССР	СССР-С3286			
11794	У-2	№23	15.11.38	СССР	СССР-С3243			
11795	У-2	№23	27.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3291			
11796	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11797	У-2	№23	26.04.38	СССР	СССР-С3241			
11798	У-2	№23	26.04.38	СССР	СССР-С3282			
11799	У-2	№23	21.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3431			
11800	У-2	№23	26.04.38	СССР	СССР-С3162			
11801	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11802	У-2	№23	08.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3257			
11803	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11804	У-2	№23	08.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3276			
11805	У-2	№23	03.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3100			
11806	У-2	№23	28.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3242			
11807	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		8-я ОАЭС		
11808	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11809	У-2	№23	04.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3165			
11810	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11811	У-2	№23	02.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3281			
11812	У-2	№23	25.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3285			
11813	У-2	№23	15.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3160			
11814	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11815	У-2	№23	15.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3184			
11816	У-2	№23	04.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3159			
11817	У-2	№23	14.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3156			
11818	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11819	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11820	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11821	У-2	№23	09.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3205			
11822	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11823	У-2	№23	08.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3155			
11824	У-2	№23	19.04.38	СССР	СССР-С3176			
11825	У-2	№23	13.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3131			
11826	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11827	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11828	У-2	№23	02.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3153			
11829	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11830	У-2	№23	03.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3132			
11831	У-2	№23	28.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3209			
11832	У-2	№23	14.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3133			
11833	У-2	№23	11.05.38	СССР	СССР-С2931			
11834	У-2	№23	14.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3117			
11835	У-2	№23	08.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3150			
11836	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11837	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11838	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11839	У-2	№23	21.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3149			
11840	У-2	№23	29.04.38	СССР	СССР-С3143			
11841	У-2	№23	08.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3157			
11842	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11843	У-2	№23	29.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3228	154-я ОАЭС		
11844	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11845	У-2	№23	16.11.38	СССР	СССР-С3267	763-й НЛБАП		
11846	У-2	№23	16.11.38	СССР	СССР-С3129			
11847	У-2	№23	02.12.38	СССР	СССР-С3152			
11848	У-2	№23	13.11.38	СССР	СССР-С3167			
11849	У-2	№23	04.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3144			
11850	У-2	№23	26.05.38	СССР	СССР-И260			
11851	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11852	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11853	У-2	№23	04.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3151			
11854	У-2	№23	02.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3174			
11855	У-2	№23	04.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3196			
11856	У-2	№23	16.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3226			
11857	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11858	У-2	№23	17.11.38	СССР	СССР-С3192	762-й НЛБАП		
11859	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11860	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11861	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11862	У-2	№23	08.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3146			
11863	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11864	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11865	У-2	№23	17.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3171			
11866	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11867	У-2	№23	14.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3191			
11868	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11869	У-2	№23	04.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3194			
11870	У-2	№23	02.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3201			
11871	У-2	№23	04.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3161			
11872	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11873	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11874	У-2	№23	26.04.38	СССР	СССР-С3178			
11875	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11876	У-2	№23	29.04.38	СССР	СССР-С3204			
11877	У-2	№23	26.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3195			
11878	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11879	У-2	№23	05.04.38	СССР	СССР-С3219			
11880	У-2	№23	21.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3182			
11881	У-2	№23	15.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3190			
11882	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11883	У-2	№23	19.04.38	СССР	СССР-С3206			
11884	У-2	№23	15.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3186			
11885	У-2	№23	02.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3197			
11886	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11887	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11888	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11889	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11890	У-2	№23	15.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3188			
11891	У-2	№23	15.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3185			
11892	У-2	№23	02.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3187			
11893	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11894	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11895	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11896	У-2	№23	19.04.38	СССР	СССР-С3199	СССР-Л326 763-й НЛБАП сбит 01.43		
11897	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11898	У-2	№23	04.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3181			
11899	У-2	№23	19.04.38	СССР	СССР-С3189			
11900	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11901	У-2	№23	11.04.39	СССР	СССР-С3259			
11902	У-2	№23	15.11.38	СССР	СССР-С3366			
11903	У-2	№23	29.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3283			
11904	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11905	У-2	№23	20.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3220			
11906	У-2	№23	07.04.39	СССР	СССР-С3266			
11907	У-2	№23	21.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3200			
11908	У-2	№23	05.04.38	СССР	СССР-С3211			
11909	У-2	№23	20.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3183			
11910	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		фото ЦВМА		
11911	У-2	№23	25.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3210			
11912	У-2	№23	16.12.38	СССР	СССР-С3215			
11913	У-2	№23	13.11.38	СССР	СССР-С3222			
11914	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11915	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11916	У-2	№23	15.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3258			
11917	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11918	У-2	№23	25.04.38	СССР	СССР-С3280			
11919	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11920	У-2	№23	17.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3293			
11921	У-2	№23	14.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3232			
11922	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11923	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11924	У-2	№23	09.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3295			
11925	У-2	№23	04.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3277			
11926	У-2	№23	20.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3236			
11927	У-2	№23	20.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3256			
11928	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С3296			
11929	У-2	№23	14.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3252			
11930	У-2	№23	14.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3250			
11931	У-2	№23	14.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3251			
11932	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11933	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С3298			
11934	У-2	№23	25.04.38	СССР	СССР-С3278	371-я ОАЭС		
11935	У-2	№23	15.11.38	СССР	СССР-С3263			
11936	У-2	№23	04.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3303			
11937	У-2	№23	11.12.38	СССР	СССР-С3246			
11938	У-2	№23	15.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3300			
11939	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11940	У-2	№23	14.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3230			
11941	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11942	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11943	У-2	№23	14.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3231			
11944	У-2	№23	14.12.38	СССР	СССР-С3294			
11945	У-2	№23	17.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3297			
11946	У-2	№23	17.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3334			
11947	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11948	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11949	У-2	№23	02.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3379			
11950	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11951	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11952	У-2	№23	14.12.38	СССР	СССР-С3290			
11953	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11954	У-2	№23	04.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3373			
11955	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11956	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11957	У-2	№23	02.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3355	265-я ИАД сбит 05.43		
11958	У-2	№23	17.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3344			
11959	У-2	№23	09.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3383			
11960	У-2	№23	17.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3304			
11961	У-2	№23	02.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3365			
11962	У-2	№23	15.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3361			
11963	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11964	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11965	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11966	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11967	У-2	№23	26.04.38	СССР	СССР-С3341			
11968	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11969	У-2	№23	14.12.38	СССР	СССР-С3320			
11970	У-2	№23	17.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3330			
11971	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11972	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11973	У-2	№23	21.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3316			
11974	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11975	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11976	У-2	№23	04.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3325			
11977	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11978	У-2	№23	16.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3375			
11979	У-2	№23	28.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3388			
11980	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11981	У-2	№23	15.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3382			
11982	У-2	№23	25.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3389			
11983	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С3390?			
11984	У-2	№23	09.11.38	СССР	СССР-С3391			
11985	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С3392?			
11986	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С3393?	371-я ОАЭС сбит 30.09.43		
11987	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С3394?			
11988	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С3395?			
11989	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С3396?			
11990	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С3397?			
11991	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С3398?			
11992	У-2	№23	09.11.38	СССР	СССР-С3399			
11993	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-Х175			
11994	У-2	№23	28.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3638			
11995	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11996	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
11997	У-2	№23	23.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3402			
11998	У-2	№23	23.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3403			
11999	У-2	№23	21.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3404			
12000	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12001	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12002	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12003	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12004	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12005	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12006	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12007	У-2	№23	20.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3348			
12008	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12009	У-2	№23	02.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3353			
12010	У-2	№23	25.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3333			
12011	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12012	У-2	№23	04.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3310			
12013	У-2	№23	07.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3326			
12014	У-2	№23	08.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3338			
12015	У-2	№23	09.11.38	СССР	СССР-С3309			
12016	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12017	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12018	У-2	№23	07.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3359			
12019	У-2	№23	26.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3356			
12020	У-2	№23	02.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3343			
12021	У-2	№23	28.03.38	СССР	СССР-С3351			
12022	У-2	№23	15.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3319			
12023	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12024	У-2	№23	14.12.38	СССР	СССР-С3328			
12025	У-2	№23	16.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3358			
12026	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12027	У-2	№23	13.11.38	СССР	СССР-С3327			
12028	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12029	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12030	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12031	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12032	У-2	№23	11.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3335			
12033	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12034	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12035	У-2	№23	15.11.38	СССР	СССР-С3345			
12036	У-2	№23	23.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3346			
12037	У-2	№23	20.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3332			
12038	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12039	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12040	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12041	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		37-я ОАЭС сбит		
12042	У-2	№23	21.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3234			
12043	У-2	№23	28.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3433	889-й НЛБАП		
12044	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12045	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12046	У-2	№23	23.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3418			
12047	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12048	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12049	У-2	№23	19.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3432			
12050	У-2	№23	16.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3421			
12051	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12052	У-2	№23	21.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3440			
12053	У-2	№23	14.10.38	СССР	СССР-С3448			
12054	У-2	№23	08.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3424			
12055	У-2	№23	27.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3422			
12056	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12057	У-2	№23	21.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3441			
12058	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12059	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12060	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12061	У-2	№23	24.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3428			
12062	У-2	№23	20.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3467			
12063	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12064	У-2	№23	21.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3456			
12065	У-2	№23	10.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3471			
12066	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С3483	СССР-Л328		
12067	У-2	№23	25.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3463			
12068	У-2	№23	23.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3449			
12069	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12070	У-2	№23	09.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3466			
12071	У-2	№23	08.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3454			
12072	У-2	№23	05.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3489			
12073	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12074	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12075	У-2	№23	10.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3436			
12076	У-2	№23	17.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3482			
12077	У-2	№23	31.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3442			
12078	У-2	№23	10.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3476			
12079	У-2	№23	19.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3437			
12080	У-2	№23	27.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3417			
12081	У-2	№23	28.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3425			
12082	У-2	№23	14.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3473			
12083	У-2	№23	08.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3450			
12084	У-2	№23	14.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3481			
12085	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12086	У-2	№23	16.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3472			
12087	У-2	№23	14.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3435			
12088	У-2	№23	11.04.39	СССР	СССР-С3451			
12089	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12090	У-2	№23	16.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3469			
12091	У-2	№23	14.10.38	СССР	СССР-С3426			
12092	У-2	№23	31.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3447			
12093	У-2	№23	10.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3446	36-я РАБ		
12094	У-2	№23	21.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3461			
12095	У-2	№23	08.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3443			
12096	У-2	№23	14.10.38	СССР	СССР-С3439			
12097	У-2	№23	08.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3465			
12098	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12099	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12100	У-2	№23	16.11.38	СССР	СССР-С3468			
12101	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12102	У-2	№23	24.04.38	СССР	СССР-С3452	фото ЦВМА		
12103	У-2	№23	28.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3430			
12104	У-2	№23	14.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3479			
12105	У-2	№23	28.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3453			
12106	У-2	№23	19.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3458			
12107	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12108	У-2	№23	28.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3444			
12109	У-2	№23	09.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3492			
12110	У-2	№23	26.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3454			
12111	У-2	№23	28.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3487			
12112	У-2	№23	11.04.39	СССР	СССР-С3474			
12113	У-2	№23	20.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3504			
12114	У-2	№23	14.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3455			
12115	У-2	№23	10.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3490			
12116	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12117	У-2	№23	14.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3486			
12118	У-2	№23	11.12.38	СССР	СССР-С3480			
12119	У-2	№23	13.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3475			
12120	У-2	№23	14.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3491			
12121	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12122	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12123	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		ЧФ		
12124	У-2	№23	26.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3460			
12125	У-2	№23	26.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3502			
12126	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12127	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12128	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12129	У-2	№23	14.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3484			
12130	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12131	У-2	№23	28.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3503			
12132	У-2	№23	14.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3488			
12133	У-2	№23	09.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3507			
12134	У-2	№23	23.11.38	СССР	СССР-С3501			
12135	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12136	У-2АП	№23	05.06.38	СССР	СССР-А953			
12137	У-2АП	№23	31.05.38	СССР	СССР-А954			
12138	У-2АП	№23	05.06.38	СССР	СССР-А955			
12139	У-2АП	№23	15.05.38	СССР	СССР-А956			
12140	У-2АП	№23	05.06.38	СССР	СССР-А957			
12141	У-2АП	№23	05.06.38	СССР	СССР-А958			
12142	У-2АП	№23	29.12.38	СССР	СССР-А959			
12143	У-2АП	№23	07.06.38	СССР	СССР-А960			
12144	У-2АП	№23	07.06.38	СССР	СССР-А961			
12145	У-2АП	№23	17.05.38	СССР	СССР-А962			
12146	У-2АП	№23	05.06.38	СССР	СССР-А963			
12147	У-2АП	№23	05.06.38	СССР	СССР-А964			
12148	У-2АП	№23	17.05.38	СССР	СССР-А965			
12149	У-2АП	№23	09.05.38	СССР	СССР-А966			
12150	У-2АП	№23	05.06.38	СССР	СССР-А967			
12151	У-2АП	№23	05.06.38	СССР	СССР-А968			
12152	У-2АП	№23	31.05.38	СССР	СССР-А969			
12153	У-2АП	№23	17.05.38	СССР	СССР-А970			
12154	У-2АП	№23	07.06.38	СССР	СССР-А971			
12155	У-2АП	№23	05.06.38	СССР	СССР-А972			
12156	У-2АП	№23	05.06.38	СССР	СССР-А973			
12157	У-2АП	№23	05.05.38	СССР	СССР-А974			
12158	У-2АП	№23	09.05.38	СССР	СССР-А975			
12159	У-2АП	№23	05.05.38	СССР	СССР-А976			
12160	У-2АП	№23	15.05.38	СССР	СССР-А977			
12161	У-2АП	№23	15.05.38	СССР	СССР-А978			
12162	У-2АП	№23	05.06.38	СССР	СССР-А979			
12163	У-2АП	№23	05.06.38	СССР	СССР-А980			
12164	У-2АП	№23	07.06.38	СССР	СССР-А983			
12165	У-2АП	№23	05.06.38	СССР	СССР-А981			
12166	У-2АП	№23	09.05.38	СССР	СССР-А982			
12167	У-2АП	№23	07.06.38	СССР	СССР-А984			
12168	У-2АП	№23	31.05.38	СССР	СССР-А985			
12169	У-2АП	№23	05.05.38	СССР	СССР-А986			
12170	У-2АП	№23	17.05.38	СССР	СССР-А987			
12171	У-2АП	№23	05.06.38	СССР	СССР-А988			
12172	У-2АП	№23	05.06.38	СССР	СССР-А989			
12173	У-2АП	№23	22.05.38	СССР	СССР-А990			
12174	У-2АП	№23	09.05.38	СССР	СССР-А991			
12175	У-2АП	№23	31.05.38	СССР	СССР-А992			
12176	У-2АП	№23	05.06.38	СССР	СССР-А993			
12177	У-2АП	№23	09.05.38	СССР	СССР-А994			
12178	У-2АП	№23	01.06.38	СССР	СССР-А995			
12179	У-2АП	№23	07.06.38	СССР	СССР-А996			
12180	У-2АП	№23	07.06.38	СССР	СССР-А997			
12181	У-2АП	№23	31.05.38	СССР	СССР-А998			
12182	У-2АП	№23	07.06.38	СССР	СССР-А999			
12183	У-2АП	№23	07.06.38	СССР	СССР-А1000			
12184	У-2АП	№23	05.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1001			
12185	У-2АП	№23	15.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1002			
12186	У-2АП	№23	01.06.38	СССР	СССР-А1003			
12187	У-2АП	№23	07.06.38	СССР	СССР-А1004			
12188	У-2АП	№23	05.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1005			
12189	У-2АП	№23	14.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1006			
12190	У-2АП	№23	07.06.38	СССР	СССР-А1007			
12191	У-2АП	№23	14.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1008			
12192	У-2АП	№23	15.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1009			
12193	У-2АП	№23	07.06.38	СССР	СССР-А1010			
12194	У-2АП	№23	29.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1011			
12195	У-2АП	№23	15.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1012			
12196	У-2АП	№23	15.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1013			
12197	У-2АП	№23	31.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1014			
12198	У-2АП	№23	07.06.38	СССР	СССР-А1015			
12199	У-2АП	№23	15.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1016			
12200	У-2АП	№23	01.06.38	СССР	СССР-А1017			
12201	У-2АП	№23	05.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1018			
12202	У-2АП	№23	07.06.38	СССР	СССР-А1019			
12203	У-2АП	№23	15.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1020			
12204	У-2АП	№23	15.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1021			
12205	У-2АП	№23	31.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1022			
12206	У-2АП	№23	05.06.38	СССР	СССР-А1023			
12207	У-2АП	№23	05.06.38	СССР	СССР-А1024			
12208	У-2АП	№23	01.06.38	СССР	СССР-А1025			
12209	У-2АП	№23	05.06.38	СССР	СССР-А1026			
12210	У-2АП	№23	09.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1027			
12211	У-2АП	№23	09.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1028			
12212	У-2АП	№23	22.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1029			
12213	У-2АП	№23	31.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1030			
12214	У-2АП	№23	15.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1031			
12215	У-2АП	№23	07.06.38	СССР	СССР-А1032			
12216	У-2АП	№23	15.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1033			
12217	У-2АП	№23	09.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1034			
12218	У-2АП	№23	15.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1035			
12219	У-2АП	№23	15.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1036			
12220	У-2АП	№23	31.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1037			
12221	У-2АП	№23	05.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1038			
12222	У-2АП	№23	07.06.38	СССР	СССР-А1039			
12223	У-2АП	№23	01.06.38	СССР	СССР-А1040			
12224	У-2АП	№23	07.06.38	СССР	СССР-А1041			
12225	У-2АП	№23	07.06.38	СССР	СССР-А1042			
12226	У-2АП	№23	07.06.38	СССР	СССР-А1043			
12227	У-2АП	№23	17.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1044			
12228	У-2АП	№23	15.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1045			
12229	У-2АП	№23	07.06.38	СССР	СССР-А1046			
12230	У-2АП	№23	15.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1047			
12231	У-2АП	№23	07.06.38	СССР	СССР-А1048			
12233	У-2АП	№23	22.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1049			
12233	У-2АП	№23	07.06.38	СССР	СССР-А1050			
12234	У-2АП	№23	07.06.38	СССР	СССР-А1051			
12235	У-2АП	№23	15.05.38	СССР	СССР-А1052			
12236	У-2	№23	29.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3520			
12237	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12238	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12239	У-2	№23	03.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3526			
12240	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12241	У-2	№23	28.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3500			
12242	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12243	У-2	№23	14.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3508			
12244	У-2	№23	13.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3514			
12245	У-2	№23	13.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3516			
12246	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12247	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12248	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12249	У-2	№23	14.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3525			
12250	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		763-й НЛБАП		
12251	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12252	У-2	№23	28.06.38	СССР	СССР-Х179			
12253	У-2	№23	31.05.39	СССР	СССР-Х174			
12254	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12255	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12256	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12257	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12258	У-2	№23	10.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3527			
12259	У-2	№23	29.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3524	763-й НЛБАП		
12260	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12261	У-2	№23	17.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3530			
12262	У-2	№23	28.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3522			
12263	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12264	У-2	№23	28.05.38	СССР	СССР-С3400	1-й ПАЗ потерян 16.12.39		
12265	У-2	№23	13.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3531			
12266	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12267	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12268	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12269	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12270	У-2	№23	25.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3533			
12271	У-2	№23	25.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3544	СССР-Л239		
12272	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12273	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12274	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12275	У-2	№23	14.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3532			
12276	У-2	№23	07.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3537			
12277	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12278	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12279	У-2	№23	20.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3541			
12280	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12281	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12282	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12283	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12284	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12285	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12286	У-2	№23	15.10.38	СССР	СССР-С3543			
12287	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12288	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12289	У-2	№23	20.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3606			
12290	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12291	У-2	№23	14.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3714			
12292	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12293	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12294	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12295	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		27-й ГвИАП		
12296	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12297	У-2	№23	13.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3596			
12298	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12299	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12300	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12301	У-2	№23	13.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3598			
12302	У-2	№23	14.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3603			
12303	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12304	У-2	№23	10.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3600			
12305	У-2	№23	10.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3613			
12306	У-2	№23	15.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3599			
12307	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12308	У-2	№23	13.11.38	СССР	СССР-С3607			
12309	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12310	У-2	№23	11.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3675			
12311	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12312	У-2	№23	17.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3650			
12313	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12314	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12315	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12316	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12317	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12318	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12319	У-2	№23	20.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3615			
12320	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12321	У-2	№23	10.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3616			
12322	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12323	У-2	№23	13.11.38	СССР	СССР-С3612			
12324	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12325	У-2	№23	19.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3715			
12326	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12327	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12328	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12329	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12330	У-2	№23	11.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3601			
12331	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12332	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12333	У-2	№23	08.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3611			
12334	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12335	У-2	№23	22.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3602			
12336	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12337	У-2	№23	17.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3658			
12338	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12339	У-2	№23	17.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3654			
12340	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12341	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12342	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12343	У-2	№23	21.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3660			
12344	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12345	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12346	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12347	У-2	№23	14.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3622			
12348	У-2	№23	24.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3623			
12349	У-2	№23	10.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3624			
12350	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12351	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12352	У-2	№23	27.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3627			
12353	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12354	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12355	У-2	№23	04.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3637			
12356	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12357	У-2	№23	07.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3632			
12358	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12359	У-2	№23	24.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3629			
12360	У-2	№23	20.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3630			
12361	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12362	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-Н274	Полярная авиация		
12363	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12364	У-2	№23	14.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3643			
12365	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12366	У-2	№23	14.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3645			
12367	У-2	№23	27.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3639			
12368	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12369	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12370	У-2	№23	03.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3727			
12371	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12372	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12373	У-2	№23	14.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3698			
12374	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12375	У-2	№23	14.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3712			
12376	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12377	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12378	У-2	№23	08.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3640			
12379	У-2	№23	17.11.38	СССР	СССР-С3652	Полярная авиация СССР-Н273		
12380	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12381	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12382	У-2	№23	31.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3699			
12383	У-2	№23	14.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3713			
12384	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12385	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12386	У-2	№23	19.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3659			
12387	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12388	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12389	У-2	№23	25.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3676			
12390	У-2	№23	09.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3717			
12391	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12392	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12393	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12394	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12395	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12396	У-2	№23	28.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3726			
12397	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12398	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12399	У-2	№23	10.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3677			
12400	У-2	№23	14.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3678			
12401	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12402	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12403	У-2	№23	26.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3679			
12404	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12405	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12406	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12407	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12408	У-2	№23	21.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3672			
12409	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12410	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12411	У-2	№23	19.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3674			
12412	У-2	№23	17.06.38	СССР	СССР-С3673			
12413	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12414	У-2	№23	31.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3920			
12415	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12416	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12417	У-2	№23	04.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3735			
12418	У-2	№23	13.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3705			
12419	У-2	№23	29.07.38	СССР	СССР-И274			
12420	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12421	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12422	У-2	№23	28.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3706			
12423	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12424	У-2	№23	21.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3725			
12425	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12426	У-2	№23	13.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3707			
12427	У-2	№23	21.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3732			
12428	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12429	У-2	№23	04.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3734			
12430	У-2	№23	21.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3708			
12431	У-2	№23	21.07.38	СССР	СССР-С3733			
12432	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12433	У-2	№23	16.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3731			
12434	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12435	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12436	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12437	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12438	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12439	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12440	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12441	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12442	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		889-й НЛБАП		
12464	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		8-я ОАЭС		
12465	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12466	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12467	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12468	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12469	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-Л240			
12470	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12471	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12472	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12473	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12474	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12475	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12476	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		1-й ПАЗ потерян 16.12.39		
12477	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12478	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12479	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12480	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12481	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12482	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12483	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12484	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		763-й ЛБАП		
12485	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12486	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12487	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12488	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		805-й ШАП		
12501	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-П858			
12515	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-П859			
12516	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12517	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12518	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12519	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12520	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12521	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12522	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12523	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		218-я НАД списан 25.08.43		
12534	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		638-й НБАП		
12535	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12536	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12537	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12538	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12539	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12540	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12541	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12542	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		5-я ОСАЭ		
12562	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		Полярная авиация, С-3633		
12586	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-П843	1-й ПАЗ потерян 16.12.39		
12600	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-Л332			
12635	У-2	№23	25.08.38	СССР	СССР-Х243			
12636	УТ-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12637	УТ-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12638	УТ-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12639	УТ-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12640	УТ-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12641	УТ-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12642	УТ-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12643	УТ-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-Н251	списан 07.06.41		
12676	УТ-2	№23	1938	СССР		4-я ВА		
12686	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12687	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		381-я ОАЭС		
12688	У-2	№23	27.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3751			
12689	У-2	№23	02.10.38	СССР	СССР-С3742			
12690	У-2	№23	02.10.38	СССР	СССР-С3740			
12691	У-2	№23	02.10.38	СССР	СССР-С3741			
12692	У-2	№23	14.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3747			
12693	У-2	№23	27.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3828	763-й НЛБАП		
12694	У-2	№23	27.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3755			
12695	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12696	У-2	№23	14.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3749			
12697	У-2	№23	02.10.38	СССР	СССР-С3744			
12698	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12699	У-2	№23	02.10.38	СССР	СССР-С3743			
12700	У-2	№23	14.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3756			
12701	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12702	У-2	№23	02.10.38	СССР	СССР-С3745			
12703	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12704	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12705	У-2	№23	11.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3774			
12706	У-2	№23	14.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3757			
12707	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12708	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12709	У-2	№23	02.10.38	СССР	СССР-С3758	638-й НБАП		
12710	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12711	У-2	№23	14.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3746			
12712	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12713	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12714	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12715	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12716	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12717	У-2	№23	02.10.38	СССР	СССР-С3748			
12718	У-2	№23	02.10.38	СССР	СССР-С3760			
12719	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12720	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12721	У-2	№23	07.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3763			
12722	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12723	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12724	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12725	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12726	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12727	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12728	У-2	№23	04.08.38	СССР	СССР-С3739			
12729	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12730	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12731	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12732	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12733	У-2	№23	17.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3779			
12734	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12735	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12736	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12737	У-2	№23	21.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3762			
12738	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12739	У-2	№23	20.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3764			
12740	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12741	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12742	У-2	№23	07.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3786			
12743	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12744	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12745	У-2	№23	20.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3808			
12758	У-2	№23	21.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3833			
12759	У-2	№23	11.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3834			
12760	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12761	У-2	№23	27.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3827			
12762	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		889-й НЛБАП		
12763	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12764	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12765	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12766	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12767	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12768	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12769	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12770	У-2	№23	27.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3809			
12771	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12772	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12773	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12774	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12775	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12776	У-2	№23	27.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3798			
12777	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12778	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12779	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-Л325			
12780	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12781	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12782	У-2	№23	27.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3817			
12783	У-2	№23	27.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3805	446-й ОСАП		
12784	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12785	У-2	№23	21.09.38	СССР	СССР-С3839			
12786	У-2	№23	07.04.39	СССР	СССР-С3841			
12787	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12788	У-2	№23	23.10.38	СССР	СССР-Х176			
12789	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12790	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12791	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12792	У-2	№23	13.11.38	СССР	СССР-С3845			
12793	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12794	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12795	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12796	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-П803			
12797	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12798	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12799	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12800	У-2	№23	10.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3853			
12801	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12802	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12803	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		5-я ВА		
12804	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		269-й ИАП		
12805	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12806	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12807	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		5-я ОСАЭ сбит 25.04.43		
12808	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12809	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12810	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12811	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12812	У-2	№23	14.12.38	СССР	СССР-С3865			
12813	У-2	№23	28.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3866			
12814	У-2	№23	14.01.39	СССР	СССР-С3867			
12815	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12816	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12817	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12818	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12819	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12820	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12821	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12822	У-2	№23	17.11.38	СССР	СССР-С3875	763-й НЛБАП		
12823	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12824	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12825	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12826	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12827	У-2	№23	11.04.39	СССР	СССР-С3880			
12828	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12829	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12830	У-2	№23	17.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3883			
12831	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12832	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12833	У-2	№23	28.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3886			
12834	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12835	У-2	№23	14.12.38	СССР	СССР-С3888			
12836	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12837	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12838	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12839	У-2	№23	22.11.38	СССР	СССР-С3992			
12840	У-2	№23	28.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3993			
12841	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С3994?			
12842	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С3995?			
12843	У-2	№23	26.03.39	СССР	СССР-С3996			
12844	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С3997?			
12845	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С3998?			
12846	У-2	№23	28.02.39	СССР	СССР-С3999			
12847	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12848	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12849	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12850	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12851	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12852	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12853	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12854	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12855	У-2	№23	29.01.39	СССР	СССР-С4008			
12856	У-2	№23	28.02.39	СССР	СССР-С4009			
12857	У-2	№23	26.03.39	СССР	СССР-С4010			
12858	У-2	№23	02.12.38	СССР	СССР-С4011			
12859	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4012?			
12860	У-2	№23	28.03.39	СССР	СССР-С4013			
12861	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12862	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12863	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12864	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12865	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12866	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12867	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12868	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		267-й ИАП сбит 03.43		
12869	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12870	У-2	№23	03.01.39	СССР	СССР-С4023			
12871	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4024?			
12872	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4025?			
12873	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4026?			
12874	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4027?			
12875	У-2	№23	28.03.39	СССР	СССР-С4028			
12876	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4029?			
12877	У-2	№23	28.02.39	СССР	СССР-С4030			
12878	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4031?			
12879	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4032?			
12880	У-2	№23	03.01.39	СССР	СССР-С4033			
12881	У-2	№23	15.10.38	СССР	СССР-С4034			
12882	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12883	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12884	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12885	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
12886	У-2СП	№23	13.09.38	СССР	СССР-Н2576	СССР-Л2576		
12887	У-2СП	№23	23.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2577			
12888	У-2СП	№23	08.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2578			
12889	У-2СП	№23	19.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2579			
12890	У-2СП	№23	29.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2580			
12891	У-2СП	№23	08.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2581			
12892	У-2СП	№23	14.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2582			
12893	У-2СП	№23	21.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2583			
12894	У-2СП	№23	19.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2584			
12895	У-2СП	№23	08.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2585			
12896	У-2СП	№23	08.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2586			
12897	У-2СП	№23	22.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2587			
12898	У-2СП	№23	23.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2588			
12899	У-2СП	№23	23.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2589			
12900	У-2СП	№23	23.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2590			
12901	У-2СП	№23	09.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2591			
12902	У-2СП	№23	22.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2592			
12903	У-2СП	№23	29.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2593			
12904	У-2СП	№23	23.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2594			
12905	У-2СП	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-Л			
12906	У-2СП	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-Л			
12907	У-2СП	№23	10.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2628			
12908	У-2СП	№23	13.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2596			
12909	У-2СП	№23	22.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2597			
12910	У-2СП	№23	29.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2598			
12911	У-2СП	№23	23.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2599			
12912	У-2СП	№23	21.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2600			
12913	У-2СП	№23	29.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2601			
12914	У-2СП	№23	29.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2602			
12915	У-2СП	№23	13.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2603			
12916	У-2СП	№23	22.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2604			
12917	У-2СП	№23	14.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2605			
12918	У-2СП	№23	23.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2606			
12919	У-2СП	№23	13.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2607			
12920	У-2СП	№23	14.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2608			
12921	У-2СП	№23	09.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2609			
12922	У-2СП	№23	15.12.38	СССР	СССР-Л2629			
12923	У-2СП	№23	22.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2611			
12924	У-2СП	№23	23.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2612			
12925	У-2СП	№23	23.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2613			
12926	У-2СП	№23	21.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2614			
12927	У-2СП	№23	13.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2615			
12928	У-2СП	№23	14.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2616			
12929	У-2СП	№23	14.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2617			
12930	У-2СП	№23	13.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2618	СССР-К2618		
12931	У-2СП	№23	29.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2619			
12932	У-2СП	№23	23.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2620			
12933	У-2СП	№23	25.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2621			
12934	У-2СП	№23	23.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2622			
12935	У-2СП	№23	29.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2623			
12936	У-2СП	№23	09.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2624			
12937	У-2СП	№23	29.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2625			
12938	У-2СП	№23	11.11.38	СССР	СССР-Х188			
12939	У-2СП	№23	31.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2630			
12940	У-2СП	№23	11.11.38	СССР	СССР-Х190			
12941	У-2СП	№23	11.11.38	СССР	СССР-Х191			
12942	У-2СП	№23	11.11.38	СССР	СССР-Х192			
12943	У-2СП	№23	13.09.38	СССР	СССР-Н2627	СССР-Л2627		
12944	У-2СП	№23	25.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2595			
12945	У-2СП	№23	14.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2626			
12946	У-2СП	№23	22.09.38	СССР	СССР-Л2610			
12947	У-2СП	№23	05.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2631			
12948	У-2СП	№23	20.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2632			
12949	У-2СП	№23	04.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2633			
12950	У-2СП	№23	31.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2634			
12951	У-2СП	№23	13.10.38	СССР	СССР-Х189			
12952	У-2СП	№23	21.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2635			
12953	У-2СП	№23	29.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2636			
12954	У-2СП	№23	31.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2637			
12955	У-2СП	№23	29.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2638			
12956	У-2СП	№23	05.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2639			
12957	У-2СП	№23	20.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2640			
12958	У-2СП	№23	10.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2641			
12959	У-2СП	№23	17.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2642			
12960	У-2СП	№23	17.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2643			
12961	У-2СП	№23	04.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2644			
12962	У-2СП	№23	20.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2645			
12963	У-2СП	№23	20.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2646			
12964	У-2СП	№23	31.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2647			
12965	У-2СП	№23	26.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2648			
12966	У-2СП	№23	31.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2649			
12967	У-2СП	№23	31.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2650			
12968	У-2СП	№23	31.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2651			
12969	У-2СП	№23	04.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2652			
12970	У-2СП	№23	15.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2653			
12971	У-2СП	№23	27.10.38	СССР	СССР-К268	СССР-Л3222		
12972	У-2СП	№23	20.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2655			
12973	У-2СП	№23	05.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2656			
12974	У-2СП	№23	29.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2657			
12975	У-2СП	№23	13.12.38	СССР	СССР-Л2658			
12976	У-2СП	№23	31.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2659			
12977	У-2СП	№23	21.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2660			
12978	У-2СП	№23	31.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2661			
12979	У-2СП	№23	11.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2662			
12980	У-2СП	№23	13.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2663	120-й ОГАП потерян 07.08.44		
12981	У-2СП	№23	04.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2664			
12982	У-2СП	№23	11.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2665			
12983	У-2СП	№23	11.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2666			
12984	У-2СП	№23	05.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2667			
12985	У-2СП	№23	29.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2668			
12986	У-2СП	№23	21.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2669			
12987	У-2СП	№23	11.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2670			
12988	У-2СП	№23	21.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2671			
12989	У-2СП	№23	20.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2672			
12990	У-2СП	№23	29.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2673			
12991	У-2СП	№23	27.10.38	СССР	СССР-К265			
12992	У-2СП	№23	05.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2675			
12993	У-2СП	№23	27.10.38	СССР	СССР-К267			
12994	У-2СП	№23	20.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2677			
12995	У-2СП	№23	04.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2678			
12996	У-2СП	№23	26.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2679			
12997	У-2СП	№23	29.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2680			
12998	У-2СП	№23	04.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2681			
12999	У-2СП	№23	15.12.38	СССР	СССР-Л2682			
13000	У-2СП	№23	13.12.38	СССР	СССР-Л2683			
13001	У-2СП	№23	31.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2684			
13002	У-2СП	№23	29.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2685			
13003	У-2СП	№23	29.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2686			
13004	У-2СП	№23	10.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2687			
13005	У-2СП	№23	29.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2688			
13006	У-2СП	№23	02.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2689			
13007	У-2СП	№23	13.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2690			
13008	У-2СП	№23	03.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2691			
13009	У-2СП	№23	27.10.38	СССР	СССР-К264			
13010	У-2СП	№23	04.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2693			
13011	У-2СП	№23	04.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2694			
13012	У-2СП	№23	20.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2695			
13013	У-2СП	№23	03.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2696			
13014	У-2СП	№23	10.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2697			
13015	У-2СП	№23	08.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2698			
13016	У-2СП	№23	04.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2699			
13017	У-2СП	№23	13.12.38	СССР	СССР-Л2700			
13018	У-2СП	№23	03.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2701			
13019	У-2СП	№23	31.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2702			
13020	У-2СП	№23	14.10.38	СССР	СССР-Н2703	СССР-Л2703, СССР-К2703		
13021	У-2СП	№23	08.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2704			
13022	У-2СП	№23	28.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2705			
13023	У-2СП	№23	22.10.38	СССР	СССР-К272			
13024	У-2СП	№23	29.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2707			
13025	У-2СП	№23	27.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2713			
13026	У-2СП	№23	11.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2709			
13027	У-2СП	№23	29.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2710			
13028	У-2СП	№23	29.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2711			
13029	У-2СП	№23	04.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2712			
13030	У-2СП	№23	26.01.39	СССР	СССР-Л2708			
13031	У-2СП	№23	29.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2714			
13032	У-2СП	№23	11.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2715			
13033	У-2СП	№23	26.01.39	СССР	СССР-Л2716	СССР-К2716		
13034	У-2СП	№23	04.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2717			
13035	У-2СП	№23	27.10.38	СССР	СССР-К269			
13036	У-2СП	№23	29.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2719			
13037	У-2СП	№23	02.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2720			
13038	У-2СП	№23	13.12.38	СССР	СССР-Л2721			
13039	У-2СП	№23	29.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2722			
13040	У-2СП	№23	04.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2723			
13041	У-2СП	№23	13.12.38	СССР	СССР-Л2724			
13042	У-2СП	№23	04.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2725			
13043	У-2СП	№23	10.03.39	СССР	СССР-Л2726			
13044	У-2СП	№23	11.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2727			
13045	У-2СП	№23	02.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2728			
13046	У-2СП	№23	26.01.39	СССР	СССР-Л2729	СССР-К2729		
13047	У-2СП	№23	22.11.39	СССР	СССР-Л2730			
13048	У-2СП	№23	27.11.39	СССР	СССР-Л2731			
13049	У-2СП	№23	02.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2732			
13050	У-2СП	№23	02.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2733			
13051	У-2СП	№23	14.10.38	СССР	СССР-Н2734	СССР-Л2734		
13052	У-2СП	№23	15.12.38	СССР	СССР-Л2735			
13053	У-2СП	№23	29.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2736			
13054	У-2СП	№23	19.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2737	СССР-К2737		
13055	У-2СП	№23	29.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2738			
13056	У-2СП	№23	14.02.39	СССР	СССР-Л2739			
13057	У-2СП	№23	11.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2740	СССР-К2740		
13058	У-2СП	№23	28.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2741			
13059	У-2СП	№23	04.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2742			
13060	У-2СП	№23	04.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2743			
13061	У-2СП	№23	11.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2744			
13062	У-2СП	№23	26.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2745			
13063	У-2СП	№23	15.12.38	СССР	СССР-Л2746			
13064	У-2СП	№23	14.10.38	СССР	СССР-Н2747	СССР-Л2747		
13065	У-2СП	№23	15.12.38	СССР	СССР-Л2748			
13066	У-2СП	№23	19.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2749			
13067	У-2СП	№23	19.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2750			
13068	У-2СП	№23	15.12.38	СССР	СССР-Л2751			
13069	У-2СП	№23	27.11.39	СССР	СССР-Л2752			
13070	У-2СП	№23	14.10.38	СССР	СССР-Н2753	СССР-Л2753		
13071	У-2СП	№23	27.10.38	СССР	СССР-К270			
13072	У-2СП	№23	04.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2755			
13073	У-2СП	№23	15.12.38	СССР	СССР-Л2756			
13074	У-2СП	№23	04.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2757			
13075	У-2СП	№23	31.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2758			
13076	У-2СП	№23	27.11.39	СССР	СССР-Л2759			
13077	У-2СП	№23	15.12.38	СССР	СССР-Л2760			
13078	У-2СП	№23	27.11.39	СССР	СССР-Л2761			
13079	У-2СП	№23	15.12.38	СССР	СССР-Л2762			
13080	У-2СП	№23	27.10.38	СССР	СССР-К271			
13081	У-2СП	№23	15.12.38	СССР	СССР-Л2764			
13082	У-2СП	№23	04.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2765			
13083	У-2СП	№23	04.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2692			
13084	У-2СП	№23	22.11.38	СССР	СССР-К273			
13085	У-2СП	№23	10.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2676			
13086	У-2СП	№23	27.10.38	СССР	СССР-К265			
13087	У-2СП	№23	27.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2654			
13088	У-2СП	№23	31.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2718			
13089	У-2СП	№23	31.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2754			
13090	У-2СП	№23	31.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2763			
13091	У-2СП	№23	31.10.38	СССР	СССР-Л2706			
13092	У-2СП	№23	28.11.38	СССР	СССР-Л2674			
13093	У-2СП	№23	23.10.38	СССР	СССР-Х177			
13094	У-2СП	№23	23.10.38	СССР	СССР-Х178			
13095	У-2СП	№23	28.11.38	СССР	СССР-К281			
13096	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13097	У-2	№23	03.02.39	СССР	СССР-С4040			
13098	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4041?			
13099	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4042?			
13100	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4043?			
13101	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4044?			
13102	У-2	№23	03.01.39	СССР	СССР-С4045			
13103	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4046?			
13104	У-2	№23	28.03.39	СССР	СССР-С4047			
13105	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4048?			
13106	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4049?			
13107	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4050?			
13108	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4051?			
13109	У-2	№23	03.01.39	СССР	СССР-С4052			
13110	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4053?			
13111	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4054?			
13112	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4055?			
13113	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4056?			
13114	У-2	№23	28.03.39	СССР	СССР-С4057			
13130	У-2	№23	13.01.39	СССР	СССР-С4073			
13131	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4074?			
13132	У-2	№23	07.04.39	СССР	СССР-С4075			
13133	У-2	№23	13.01.39	СССР	СССР-С4076			
13134	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4077?			
13135	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4078?			
13136	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4079?			
13137	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4080?			
13138	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4081?			
13139	У-2	№23	03.01.39	СССР	СССР-С4082			
13140	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4083?			
13141	У-2	№23	02.02.39	СССР	СССР-С4084			
13142	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4085?			
13143	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4086?			
13144	У-2	№23	03.01.39	СССР	СССР-С4087			
13145	У-2	№23	15.11.38	СССР	СССР-С4088			
13146	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13147	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13148	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13149	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13150	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13151	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13152	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13153	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13154	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13155	У-2	№23	27.02.39	СССР	СССР-С4098			
13156	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4099?			
13157	У-2	№23	17.01.39	СССР	СССР-С4100			
13158	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4101?			
13159	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4102?			
13160	У-2	№23	02.02.39	СССР	СССР-С4103			
13161	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13162	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13163	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13164	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13165	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13166	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13167	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13168	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13169	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13170	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13171	У-2	№23	15.11.38	СССР	СССР-С4114			
13172	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4115?			
13173	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4116?			
13174	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4117?			
13175	У-2	№23	03.01.39	СССР	СССР-С4118			
13176	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4119?			
13177	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4120?			
13178	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4121?			
13179	У-2	№23	31.01.39	СССР	СССР-С4122			
13180	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4123?			
13181	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4124?			
13182	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4125?			
13183	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4126?			
13184	У-2	№23	03.01.39	СССР	СССР-С4127			
13185	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4128?			
13186	У-2	№23	29.01.39	СССР	СССР-С4129			
13187	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4130?			
13188	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4131?			
13189	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4132?			
13190	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4133?			
13191	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4134?			
13192	У-2	№23	03.01.39	СССР	СССР-С4135			
13193	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13194	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		213-я НБАД		
13210	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		931-й САП потерян 09-10.42		
13211	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13212	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13213	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13214	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13215	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		763-й НЛБАП		
13216	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		381-я ОАЭС		
13217	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13218	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13219	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13220	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		130-я ОАЭС		
13221	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13222	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13223	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		132-я БАД		
13238	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		718-й ИАП		
13255	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-П893			
13261	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		218-я НАД сбит 06.43		
13279	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-П864			
13280	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13281	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13282	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13283	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-П892			
13284	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13285	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13286	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-Л397			
13287	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13288	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13289	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13290	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		889-й НЛБАП		
13291	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13292	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13293	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13294	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13295	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-П870			
13296	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13297	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13298	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		763-й НЛБАП сбит 03-04.43		
13327	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-П863			
13342	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		979-й ИАП потерян 30.06.43		
13344	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13345	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13346	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-Л218			
13347	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13348	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13349	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13350	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13351	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13352	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13353	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		889-й НЛБАП сбит 17.05.43		
13375	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-П871			
13404	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		сбит 09.42		
13405	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13406	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13407	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13408	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13409	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13410	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13411	У-2	№23	28.03.39	СССР	СССР-С4154			
13412	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13413	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13414	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13415	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13416	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13417	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13418	У-2	№23	10.04.39	СССР	СССР-С4161			
13435	У-2	№23	28.03.39	СССР	СССР-С4178			
13436	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13437	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13438	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13439	У-2	№23	16.11.38	СССР	СССР-	фото ЦВМА		
13440	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13441	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13442	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		236-я ИАД		
13443	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13444	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13445	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13446	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13447	У-2	№23	19.02.39	СССР	СССР-И279			
13448	У-2	№23	04.06.39	СССР	СССР-И22			
13449	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-И282			
13450	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13451	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13452	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13453	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		230-я ШАД		
13454	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13455	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13456	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13457	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13458	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13459	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		9-я ЗАБр		
13460	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13461	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13462	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13463	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13464	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13465	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13466	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13467	У-2	№23	28.03.39	СССР	СССР-С4195			
13468	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13469	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13470	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13471	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-П869	ЧФ		
13493	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		763-й НЛБАП		
13513	У-2	№23	28.03.39	СССР	СССР-С4241			
13534	У-2	№23	28.03.39	СССР	СССР-С4262			
13535	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4263?			
13536	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4264?	132-я БАД сбит 04.43		
13537	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4265?			
13538	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4266?			
13539	У-2	№23	28.03.39	СССР	СССР-С4267			
13540	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4268?			
13541	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4269?			
13542	У-2	№23	10.04.39	СССР	СССР-С4270			
13543	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4271?			
13544	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-С4272?			
13545	У-2	№23	28.03.39	СССР	СССР-С4273			
13562	У-2	№23	28.03.39	СССР	СССР-С4290			
13586	У-2	№23	27.02.39	СССР	СССР-С4354			
13587	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		46-й ГвНБАП		
13588	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13589	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13590	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13591	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13592	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13593	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13594	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13595	У-2	№23	27.02.39	СССР	СССР-С4363			
13633	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		638-й НБАП столкновение в воздухе с ДБ-3 потерян 09.07.43		
13634	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13635	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13636	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13637	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13638	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13639	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13640	У-2	№23	15.07.39	СССР	СССР-Х240			
13690	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		сбит 09.42		
13706	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		762-й НЛБАП		
13707	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13708	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13709	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13710	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13711	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13712	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13713	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	СССР-П891			
13714	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13715	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13716	У-2	№23	1938	СССР	URSS-T	СССР-Т242		
13717	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		889-й НЛБАП потерян 15.03.43		
13718	У-2	№23	17.02.39	СССР	СССР-Т243			
13719	У-2	№23	27.01.39	СССР	СССР-Т244			
13720	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13721	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13722	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13723	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13724	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13725	У-2	№23	19.02.39	СССР	СССР-Т245			
13726	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13727	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13728	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13729	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13730	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13731	У-2	№23	17.02.39	СССР	СССР-Т246			
13732	У-2	№23	19.02.39	СССР	СССР-Т247			
13733	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13734	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13735	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13736	У-2	№23	03.02.39	СССР	СССР-Т248			
13737	У-2	№23	10.03.39	СССР	СССР-Т249			
13738	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13739	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13740	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13741	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13742	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		списан 26.07.43		
13743	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13744	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13745	У-2	№23	1938	СССР		34-й ЗАП потерян 30.01.44		
13746	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13747	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13748	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13749	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13750	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13751	У-2	№23	1938	СССР				
13752	У-2	№23	1939	СССР	СССР-П860			
13753	У-2	№23	1939	СССР	СССР-П861			
13754	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13755	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13756	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13757	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13758	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13759	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13760	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13761	У-2	№23	25.02.39	СССР	СССР-Х200			
13762	У-2	№23	25.02.39	СССР	СССР-Х201			
13763	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13764	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13765	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13766	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13767	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13768	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		Звено упр. 3-я УАГ		
13769	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13770	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13771	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13772	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13773	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13774	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13775	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13776	У-2	№23	1939	СССР	СССР-П831			
13777	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13778	У-2	№23	1939	СССР	СССР-П834			
13779	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13780	У-2	№23	1939	СССР	СССР-П829			
13781	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13782	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13783	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13784	У-2	№23	1939	СССР	СССР-П813			
13785	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13786	У-2	№23	1939	СССР	СССР-П808			
13787	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13788	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13789	У-2	№23	1939	СССР	СССР-П844			
13790	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13791	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13792	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13793	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13794	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13795	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13796	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13797	У-2	№23	1939	СССР	СССР-П815			
13798	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13799	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13800	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13801	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13802	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		396-я ОАЭС		
13803	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13804	У-2	№23	1939	СССР	СССР-П816			
13805	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13806	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13807	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13808	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13809	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13810	У-2	№23	1939	СССР	СССР-П828			
13811	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13812	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13813	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13814	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13815	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13816	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13817	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13818	У-2	№23	1939	СССР	СССР-П807			
13836	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13837	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13838	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13839	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13840	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13841	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13842	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		889-й НЛБАП потерян 09.43		
13843	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13844	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13845	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		371-я ОАЭС		
13846	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13847	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13848	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13849	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13850	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13851	У-2	№23	1939	СССР	СССР-И290			
13852	У-2	№23	27.07.39	СССР	СССР-И283			
13853	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13854	У-2	№23	26.03.39	СССР	СССР-И284			
13855	У-2	№23	26.03.39	СССР	СССР-И287			
13856	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13857	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13858	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13859	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13860	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13861	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		889-й НЛБАП сбит 29.01.43		
13862	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13863	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13864	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13865	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13866	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		154-я ОАЭС		
13867	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13868	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13869	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		889-й НЛБАП		
13870	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13871	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13872	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13873	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13874	У-2	№23	14.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1401			
13875	У-2	№23	02.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1402			
13876	У-2	№23	14.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1403			
13877	У-2	№23	14.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1404			
13878	У-2	№23	14.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1405			
13879	У-2	№23	14.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1406			
13880	У-2	№23	14.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1407			
13881	У-2	№23	14.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1408			
13882	У-2	№23	14.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1409			
13883	У-2	№23	14.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1410			
13884	У-2	№23	14.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1411			
13885	У-2	№23	02.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1412			
13886	У-2	№23	14.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1413			
13887	У-2	№23	14.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1414			
13888	У-2	№23	14.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1415			
13889	У-2	№23	04.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1416			
13890	У-2	№23	14.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1417			
13891	У-2	№23	14.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1418			
13892	У-2	№23	04.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1419			
13893	У-2	№23	04.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1420			
13894	У-2	№23	04.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1421			
13895	У-2	№23	04.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1422			
13896	У-2	№23	04.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1423			
13897	У-2	№23	02.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1424			
13898	У-2	№23	04.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1425			
13899	У-2	№23	04.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1426	СССР-Т1426		
13900	У-2	№23	04.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1427			
13901	У-2	№23	04.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1428			
13902	У-2	№23	04.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1429	СССР-И577		
13903	У-2	№23	04.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1430			
13904	У-2	№23	02.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1431			
13905	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13906	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13907	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13908	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13909	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		295-я ИАД		
13910	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13911	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13912	У-2	№23	04.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1432			
13913	У-2	№23	02.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1433			
13914	У-2	№23	02.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1434			
13915	У-2	№23	02.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1435	889-й НЛБАП потерян 06.43		
13916	У-2	№23	04.06.39	СССР	СССР-Т251			
13917	У-2	№23	10.04.39	СССР	СССР-Т252			
13918	У-2	№23	19.02.39	СССР	СССР-Т253			
13919	У-2	№23	16.05.39	СССР	СССР-Т254			
13920	У-2	№23	27.04.39	СССР	СССР-Т255			
13921	У-2	№23	17.04.39	СССР	СССР-Т256			
13922	У-2	№23	27.02.39	СССР	СССР-Т257			
13923	У-2	№23	02.04.39	СССР	СССР-Т258			
13924	У-2	№23	08.07.39	СССР	СССР-Т259			
13925	У-2	№23	17.04.39	СССР	СССР-Т260			
13926	У-2	№23	10.03.39	СССР	СССР-Т261			
13927	У-2	№23	28.05.39	СССР	СССР-Т262			
13928	У-2	№23	08.08.39	СССР	СССР-Т263			
13929	У-2	№23	28.06.39	СССР	СССР-Т264			
13930	У-2	№23	08.07.39	СССР	СССР-Т265			
13931	У-2	№23	02.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1436			
13932	У-2	№23	14.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1437			
13933	У-2	№23	05.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1438			
13934	У-2	№23	04.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1439			
13935	У-2	№23	05.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1440			
13936	У-2	№23	05.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1441	889-й НЛБАП потерян 06.43		
13937	У-2	№23	05.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1442			
13938	У-2	№23	05.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1443			
13939	У-2	№23	16.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1444	11-я ГвАП		
13940	У-2	№23	04.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1445			
13941	У-2	№23	05.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1446			
13942	У-2	№23	05.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1447			
13943	У-2	№23	05.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1448	36-я РАБ		
13944	У-2	№23	04.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1449			
13945	У-2	№23	05.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1450			
13946	У-2	№23	05.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1451			
13947	У-2	№23	05.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1452			
13948	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13949	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13965	УТ-2	№23	19.07.39	СССР	СССР-Т289			
13966	УТ-2	№23	19.07.39	СССР	СССР-Т290			
13967	УТ-2	№23	08.07.39	СССР	СССР-Т291			
13968	УТ-2	№23	19.07.39	СССР	СССР-Т292	4-я ВА		
13969	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13970	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13971	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13972	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13973	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13974	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13975	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13976	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13977	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР		головной 1939		
13978	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13979	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13980	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13981	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13982	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13983	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13984	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13985	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13986	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13987	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13988	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР		ЦВМА		
13989	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13990	УТ-2	№23	19.07.39	СССР	СССР-Т294			
13991	УТ-2	№23	19.07.39	СССР	СССР-Т295			
13992	УТ-2	№23	16.07.39	СССР	СССР-Т296			
13993	УТ-2	№23	16.07.39	СССР	СССР-Т297			
13994	УТ-2	№23	19.07.39	СССР	СССР-Т298			
13995	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13996	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13997	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13998	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
13999	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14000	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14001	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14002	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР		Фото ЦВМА		
14020	УТ-2	№23	29.09.39	СССР	СССР-Т299			
14021	УТ-2	№23	20.09.39	СССР	СССР-Т300			
14022	УТ-2	№23	10.09.39	СССР	СССР-Т301			
14023	УТ-2	№23	10.09.39	СССР	СССР-Т302			
14024	УТ-2	№23	10.09.39	СССР	СССР-Т303			
14048	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14049	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14050	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14051	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14052	У-2	№23	05.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1453			
14053	У-2	№23	05.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1454			
14054	У-2	№23	04.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1455			
14055	У-2	№23	05.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1456			
14056	У-2	№23	05.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1457			
14057	У-2	№23	04.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1458			
14058	У-2	№23	16.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1459			
14059	У-2	№23	05.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1460			
14060	У-2	№23	07.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1461			
14061	У-2	№23	04.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1462			
14062	У-2	№23	04.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1463			
14063	У-2	№23	07.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1464	588-я АЭ		
14064	У-2	№23	16.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1465			
14065	У-2	№23	07.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1466			
14066	У-2	№23	04.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1467			
14067	У-2	№23	07.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1468			
14068	У-2	№23	07.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1469	295-я ИАД		
14069	У-2	№23	04.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1470			
14070	У-2	№23	04.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1471			
14071	У-2	№23	16.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1472			
14072	У-2	№23	16.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1473			
14073	У-2	№23	07.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1474			
14074	У-2	№23	07.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1475	143-я ОАЭС		
14075	У-2	№23	07.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1476			
14076	У-2	№23	04.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1477			
14077	У-2	№23	07.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1478			
14078	У-2	№23	04.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1479			
14079	У-2	№23	07.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1480			
14080	У-2	№23	16.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1481			
14081	У-2	№23	07.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1482			
14082	У-2	№23	16.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1483			
14083	У-2	№23	16.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1484			
14084	У-2	№23	16.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1485			
14085	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14086	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		5-я ОСАЭ		
14087	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14088	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		46-я ГвНБАП		
14130	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		218-я НБАД потерян 05.43		
14131	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14132	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14133	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		446-й ОСАП		
14134	У-2	№23	1939	СССР	СССР-Л241			
14135	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14136	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14137	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14138	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14139	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14140	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		Звено упр. 3-я УАГ		
14141	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14142	У-2	№23	1939	СССР	СССР-П811			
14155	У-2	№23	1939	СССР	СССР-И621			
14156	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14157	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14158	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14159	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14160	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14161	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		7-й ПИАП потерян 06.43		
14177	У-2	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1496	889-й НЛБАП потерян 06.43		
14178	У-2	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1497			
14179	У-2	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1498			
14180	У-2	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1499			
14181	У-2	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1500			
14182	У-2	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1501	718-й ОАСП		
14183	У-2	№23	08.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1502			
14184	У-2	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1503			
14185	У-2	№23	28.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1504			
14186	У-2	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1505			
14187	У-2	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1506			
14188	У-2	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1507			
14189	У-2	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1508			
14190	У-2	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1509			
14191	У-2	№23	08.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1510	7-й ГвШАП списан 24.06.43		
14192	У-2	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1511			
14193	У-2	№23	13.06.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1512			
14194	У-2	№23	08.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1513			
14195	У-2	№23	08.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1514			
14196	У-2	№23	28.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1515			
14197	У-2	№23	08.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1516			
14198	У-2	№23	08.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1517			
14199	У-2	№23	08.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1518			
14200	У-2	№23	08.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1519			
14201	У-2	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1520			
14202	У-2	№23	28.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1521			
14203	У-2	№23	08.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1522			
14204	У-2	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1523			
14205	У-2	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1524			
14206	У-2	№23	08.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1525			
14207	У-2	№23	28.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1526			
14208	У-2	№23	07.04.39	СССР	СССР-Т287			
14209	У-2	№23	08.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1528			
14210	У-2	№23	08.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1529			
14211	У-2	№23	28.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1530			
14212	У-2	№23	08.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1531			
14213	У-2	№23	08.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1532			
14214	У-2	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1533			
14215	У-2	№23	08.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1534			
14216	У-2	№23	08.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1535			
14217	У-2	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1536			
14218	У-2	№23	08.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1537			
14219	У-2	№23	08.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1538			
14220	У-2	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-Т288			
14221	У-2	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1540	381-я ОАЭС		
14222	У-2	№23	08.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1541			
14223	У-2	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1542			
14224	У-2	№23	08.05.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1543			
14225	У-2	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1527			
14226	У-2	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-Ш1539			
14227	У-2АП	№23	23.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1054			
14228	У-2АП	№23	26.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1055			
14229	У-2АП	№23	26.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1056			
14230	У-2АП	№23	26.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1057			
14231	У-2АП	№23	21.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1058			
14232	У-2АП	№23	23.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1059			
14233	У-2АП	№23	19.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1060			
14234	У-2АП	№23	26.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1061			
14235	У-2АП	№23	17.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1062			
14236	У-2АП	№23	17.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1063			
14237	У-2АП	№23	21.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1064			
14238	У-2АП	№23	22.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1065			
14239	У-2АП	№23	19.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1066			
14240	У-2АП	№23	20.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1067	8-й ОАП сбит 21.05.43		
14241	У-2АП	№23	19.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1068			
14242	У-2АП	№23	21.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1069			
14243	У-2АП	№23	19.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1070			
14244	У-2АП	№23	21.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1071			
14245	У-2АП	№23	19.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1072			
14246	У-2АП	№23	19.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1073			
14247	У-2АП	№23	17.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1074			
14248	У-2АП	№23	23.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1075			
14249	У-2АП	№23	17.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1076			
14250	У-2АП	№23	17.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1077			
14251	У-2АП	№23	20.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1078			
14252	У-2АП	№23	17.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1079			
14253	У-2АП	№23	17.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1080			
14254	У-2АП	№23	20.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1081			
14255	У-2АП	№23	20.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1082			
14256	У-2АП	№23	17.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1083			
14257	У-2АП	№23	23.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1084			
14258	У-2АП	№23	25.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1085			
14259	У-2АП	№23	25.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1086			
14260	У-2АП	№23	20.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1087			
14261	У-2АП	№23	17.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1088			
14262	У-2АП	№23	22.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1089			
14263	У-2АП	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1090			
14264	У-2АП	№23	17.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1091			
14265	У-2АП	№23	25.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1092			
14266	У-2АП	№23	19.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1093			
14267	У-2АП	№23	23.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1094			
14268	У-2АП	№23	27.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1095			
14269	У-2АП	№23	23.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1096			
14270	У-2АП	№23	22.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1097			
14271	У-2АП	№23	25.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1098			
14272	У-2АП	№23	23.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1099			
14273	У-2АП	№23	23.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1100			
14274	У-2АП	№23	23.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1101			
14275	У-2АП	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1102			
14276	У-2АП	№23	23.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1103			
14277	У-2АП	№23	23.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1104			
14278	У-2АП	№23	23.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1105			
14279	У-2АП	№23	20.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1106			
14280	У-2АП	№23	22.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1107			
14281	У-2АП	№23	19.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1108			
14282	У-2АП	№23	09.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1109			
14283	У-2АП	№23	25.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1110			
14284	У-2АП	№23	19.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1111			
14285	У-2АП	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1112	Полярная авиация		
14286	У-2АП	№23	23.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1113			
14287	У-2АП	№23	08.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1114			
14288	У-2АП	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1115			
14289	У-2АП	№23	15.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1116			
14290	У-2АП	№23	22.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1118			
14291	У-2АП	№23	23.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1119			
14292	У-2АП	№23	27.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1120			
14293	У-2АП	№23	23.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1121			
14294	У-2АП	№23	27.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1122			
14295	У-2АП	№23	28.06.39	СССР	СССР-А1123			
14296	У-2АП	№23	25.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1124			
14297	У-2АП	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1125			
14298	У-2АП	№23	27.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1126			
14299	У-2АП	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1127			
14300	У-2АП	№23	23.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1128			
14301	У-2АП	№23	27.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1129			
14302	У-2АП	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1130	Полярная авиация СССР-Н320		
14303	У-2АП	№23	22.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1131			
14304	У-2АП	№23	23.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1132			
14305	У-2АП	№23	22.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1117			
14306	У-2АП	№23	17.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1133			
14307	У-2АП	№23	22.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1134			
14308	У-2АП	№23	25.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1135			
14309	У-2АП	№23	27.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1136			
14310	У-2АП	№23	22.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1137			
14311	У-2АП	№23	22.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1138			
14312	У-2АП	№23	22.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1139			
14313	У-2АП	№23	15.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1140			
14314	У-2АП	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1141			
14315	У-2АП	№23	23.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1142			
14316	У-2АП	№23	15.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1143			
14317	У-2АП	№23	27.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1144			
14318	У-2АП	№23	29.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1145			
14319	У-2АП	№23	17.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1146			
14320	У-2АП	№23	15.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1147			
14321	У-2АП	№23	27.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1148			
14322	У-2АП	№23	27.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1149			
14323	У-2АП	№23	27.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1150			
14324	У-2АП	№23	27.04.39	СССР	СССР-А1151			
14325	У-2АП	№23	28.06.39	СССР	СССР-А1152			
14326	У-2АП	№23	13.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1153			
14327	У-2АП	№23	15.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1154			
14328	У-2АП	№23	17.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1155			
14329	У-2АП	№23	20.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1156			
14330	У-2АП	№23	15.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1157			
14331	У-2АП	№23	17.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1158			
14332	У-2АП	№23	15.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1159			
14333	У-2АП	№23	17.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1160			
14334	У-2АП	№23	17.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1161			
14335	У-2АП	№23	20.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1162			
14336	У-2АП	№23	20.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1163			
14337	У-2АП	№23	17.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1164			
14338	У-2АП	№23	17.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1165			
14339	У-2АП	№23	15.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1166			
14340	У-2АП	№23	17.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1167			
14341	У-2АП	№23	09.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1168			
14342	У-2АП	№23	23.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1169	СССР-К1169		
14343	У-2АП	№23	20.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1170			
14344	У-2АП	№23	20.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1171			
14345	У-2АП	№23	09.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1172			
14346	У-2АП	№23	28.06.39	СССР	СССР-А1173			
14347	У-2АП	№23	17.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1174			
14348	У-2АП	№23	09.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1175			
14349	У-2АП	№23	23.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1176			
14350	У-2АП	№23	09.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1177			
14351	У-2АП	№23	09.05.39	СССР	СССР-А1178			
14352	У-2СП	№23	22.05.39	СССР	СССР-Л3101	СССР-К3101		
14353	У-2СП	№23	16.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3117			
14354	У-2СП	№23	05.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3118			
14355	У-2СП	№23	13.05.39	СССР	СССР-Л3119			
14356	У-2СП	№23	14.05.39	СССР	СССР-Л3120			
14357	У-2СП	№23	1939	СССР	СССР-			
14358	У-2СП	№23	05.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3121			
14359	У-2СП	№23	09.07.39	СССР	СССР-Х211			
14360	У-2СП	№23	20.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3122			
14361	У-2СП	№23	20.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3123			
14362	У-2СП	№23	08.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3102			
14363	У-2СП	№23	20.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3103			
14364	У-2СП	№23	05.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3104			
14365	У-2СП	№23	05.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3105			
14366	У-2СП	№23	05.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3106			
14367	У-2СП	№23	20.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3107			
14368	У-2СП	№23	01.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3108			
14369	У-2СП	№23	13.05.39	СССР	СССР-Л3109			
14370	У-2СП	№23	20.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3110			
14371	У-2СП	№23	22.05.39	СССР	СССР-Л3111			
14372	У-2СП	№23	20.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3112			
14373	У-2СП	№23	23.05.39	СССР	СССР-Л3113			
14374	У-2СП	№23	13.05.39	СССР	СССР-Л3114			
14375	У-2СП	№23	26.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3115			
14376	У-2СП	№23	05.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3116	СССР-К3116		
14377	У-2СП	№23	07.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3124			
14378	У-2СП	№23	22.05.39	СССР	СССР-Л3125			
14379	У-2СП	№23	15.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3126			
14380	У-2СП	№23	19.07.39	СССР	СССР-Л3127			
14381	У-2СП	№23	16.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3128			
14382	У-2СП	№23	15.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3129			
14383	У-2СП	№23	23.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3130			
14384	У-2СП	№23	13.05.39	СССР	СССР-Л3131			
14385	У-2СП	№23	20.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3132			
14386	У-2СП	№23	02.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3133			
14387	У-2СП	№23	26.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3134			
14388	У-2СП	№23	26.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3135			
14389	У-2СП	№23	25.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3136			
14390	У-2СП	№23	19.07.39	СССР	СССР-Л3137			
14391	У-2СП	№23	20.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3138			
14392	У-2СП	№23	07.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3139			
14393	У-2СП	№23	07.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3140			
14394	У-2СП	№23	05.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3141			
14395	У-2СП	№23	31.07.39	СССР	СССР-Н298	СССР-Л3142 Полярная авиация		
14396	У-2СП	№23	26.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3143			
14397	У-2СП	№23	25.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3144			
14398	У-2СП	№23	19.07.39	СССР	СССР-Л3145			
14399	У-2СП	№23	07.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3146			
14400	У-2СП	№23	31.05.39	СССР	СССР-Л3147			
14401	У-2СП	№23	26.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3148			
14402	У-2СП	№23	05.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3149			
14403	У-2СП	№23	20.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3150	СССР-К3150		
14404	У-2СП	№23	05.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3151			
14405	У-2СП	№23	01.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3152			
14406	У-2СП	№23	07.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3153			
14407	У-2СП	№23	07.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3154			
14408	У-2СП	№23	07.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3155			
14409	У-2СП	№23	07.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3156			
14410	У-2СП	№23	14.05.39	СССР	СССР-Л3157			
14411	У-2СП	№23	20.05.39	СССР	СССР-Л3158			
14412	У-2СП	№23	20.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3159			
14413	У-2СП	№23	31.05.39	СССР	СССР-Л3160			
14414	У-2СП	№23	20.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3161			
14415	У-2СП	№23	23.05.39	СССР	СССР-Л3162			
14416	У-2СП	№23	14.05.39	СССР	СССР-Л3163			
14417	У-2СП	№23	31.05.39	СССР	СССР-Л3164			
14418	У-2СП	№23	31.05.39	СССР	СССР-Л3165			
14419	У-2СП	№23	31.05.39	СССР	СССР-Л3166			
14420	У-2СП	№23	31.07.39	СССР	СССР-Н297	Полярная авиация		
14421	У-2СП	№23	20.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3168			
14422	У-2СП	№23	02.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3169			
14423	У-2СП	№23	05.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3170			
14424	У-2СП	№23	23.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3171			
14425	У-2СП	№23	23.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3172			
14426	У-2СП	№23	16.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3173			
14427	У-2СП	№23	23.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3174			
14428	У-2СП	№23	14.05.39	СССР	СССР-Л3175			
14429	У-2СП	№23	28.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3176			
14430	У-2СП	№23	16.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3177			
14431	У-2СП	№23	07.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3178			
14432	У-2СП	№23	23.05.39	СССР	СССР-Л3179			
14433	У-2СП	№23	31.07.39	СССР	СССР-Н299	Полярная авиация		
14434	У-2СП	№23	05.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3181			
14435	У-2СП	№23	05.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3182			
14436	У-2СП	№23	23.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3183			
14437	У-2СП	№23	23.05.39	СССР	СССР-Л3184			
14438	У-2СП	№23	26.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3185			
14439	У-2СП	№23	02.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3186			
14440	У-2СП	№23	23.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3187			
14441	У-2СП	№23	26.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3188	Полярная авиация		
14442	У-2СП	№23	26.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3189	Полярная авиация СССР-Н323		
14443	У-2СП	№23	25.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3190			
14444	У-2СП	№23	25.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3191			
14445	У-2СП	№23	16.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3192			
14446	У-2СП	№23	23.05.39	СССР	СССР-Л3193			
14447	У-2СП	№23	23.05.39	СССР	СССР-Л3194			
14448	У-2СП	№23	07.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3195			
14449	У-2СП	№23	31.05.39	СССР	СССР-Л3196			
14450	У-2СП	№23	26.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3197			
14451	У-2СП	№23	15.07.39	СССР	СССР-Х215			
14452	У-2СП	№23	02.06.39	СССР	СССР-Х210			
14453	У-2СП	№23	15.07.39	СССР	СССР-Х214			
14454	У-2СП	№23	23.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3201			
14455	У-2СП	№23	07.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3202			
14456	У-2СП	№23	07.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3203			
14457	У-2СП	№23	25.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3204			
14458	У-2СП	№23	21.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3205			
14459	У-2СП	№23	23.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3167			
14460	У-2СП	№23	23.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3180			
14461	У-2СП	№23	07.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3206			
14462	У-2СП	№23	07.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3207			
14463	У-2СП	№23	23.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3208			
14464	У-2СП	№23	31.05.39	СССР	СССР-Л3209			
14465	У-2СП	№23		СССР	СССР-Л3210			
14466	У-2СП	№23	28.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3211			
14467	У-2СП	№23	28.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3212			
14468	У-2СП	№23	07.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3213			
14469	У-2СП	№23	26.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3214			
14470	У-2СП	№23	20.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3215			
14471	У-2СП	№23	23.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3216			
14472	У-2СП	№23	26.06.39	СССР	СССР-Н324	СССР-Л3217		
14473	У-2СП	№23	25.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3218			
14474	У-2СП	№23	07.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3198			
14475	У-2СП	№23	07.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3199			
14476	У-2СП	№23	07.06.39	СССР	СССР-Л3200			
14507	У-2	№23	1939	СССР	СССР-П847			
14508	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14509	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14510	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14511	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14512	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14513	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14514	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14515	У-2	№23	1939	СССР	СССР-П848			
14559	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		5-я ВА		
14573	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		446-й ОСАП		
14585	У-2	№23	05.06.39	СССР	СССР-Т342			
14610	У-2	№23	05.06.39	СССР	СССР-Т343			
14611	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14612	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14613	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14614	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		143-я ОАЭС		
14615	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14616	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14617	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14618	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14619	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14620	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14621	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		4-я ВА спиман 25.08.43		
14622	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14623	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14624	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		763-й НЛБАП		
14657	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		62-я АДДД		
14658	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		381-я ОАЭС		
14659	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		889-й НЛБАП		
14699	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		223-я ББАД		
14700	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14701	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14702	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14703	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14704	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		236-я ИАД		
14721	У-2	№23	1939	СССР	СССР-Л205			
14723	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14734	У-2	№23	22.06.39	СССР	СССР-	фото ЦВМА		
14770	У-2	№23	31.07.39	СССР	СССР-Н300	Полярная авиация		
14821	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		282 ОАПС сбит 25.12.44		
14833	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		4-я ВА списан 17.08.43		
14847	У-2	№23	1939	СССР	СССР-И640	8-я ОАЭС		
14848	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14849	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14850	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14851	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		446-й ОСАП		
14852	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14853	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14854	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14855	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14856	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14857	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14858	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14859	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14860	У-2	№23	21.07.39	СССР	СССР-Н301	Полярная авиация		
14861	У-2	№23	10.07.39	СССР	СССР-И293			
14862	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		452-я ОАЭС		
14887	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		8-я ОАЭС		
14943	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		134-й ББАП, 128-й ГвБАП		
14944	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14945	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14946	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
14947	У-2	№23	1939	СССР	СССР-И576	фото ЦВМА		
14987	У-2	№23	13.11.39	СССР	СССР-Х212			
14988	У-2	№23	09.04.40	СССР	СССР-Х213			
14989	У-2	№23	26.11.39	СССР	СССР-Х241			
15007	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		216-я САД		
15008	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15009	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15010	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15011	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15012	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15013	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15014	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15015	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		230-я ШАД		
15016	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15017	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15018	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15019	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15020	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15021	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15022	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15023	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15024	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15025	У-2	№23	10.07.39	СССР	СССР-П845			
15047	УТ-2	№23	25.09.39	СССР	СССР-	ЦВМА		
15048	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15049	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15050	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15051	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15052	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15053	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15054	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15055	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15056	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15057	УТ-2	№23	08.12.39	СССР	СССР-Т304			
15058	УТ-2	№23	26.12.39	СССР	СССР-Т305			
15072	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР		8-я ОАЭС		
15086	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР		4-я ВА		
15087	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15088	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР		229-я ИАД		
15098	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР		229-я ИАД		
15099	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15100	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15101	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15102	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15103	УТ-2	№23	10.39	СССР		ЦВМА		
15104	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15105	УТ-2	№23	10.39	СССР		ЦВМА потерян 10.40		
15106	УТ-2	№23	10.39	СССР				
15107	УТ-2	№23	10.39	СССР				
15108	УТ-2	№23	10.39	СССР		ЦВМА		
15171	У-2	№23	26.11.39	СССР	СССР-Х248			
15172	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15173	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15174	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15175	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15176	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15177	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15178	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15179	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15180	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		371-я ОАЭС		
15247	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР		4-я ВА		
15263	У-2	№23	26.11.39	СССР	СССР-Х246			
15264	У-2	№23	26.11.39	СССР	СССР-Х247			
15265	У-2	№23	26.11.39	СССР	СССР-Х245			
15266	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15267	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15268	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15269	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15270	У-2	№23	08.12.39	СССР	СССР-Ж31			
15287	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		218-я НАД потерян 06.43		
15288	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		4-я ВА сбит 12.08.43		
15289	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15290	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15291	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15292	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15293	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		446-й ОСАП		
15298	УТ-2	№23	1939	СССР		4-я ВА		
15314	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		587-я ОААЭ		
15315	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15316	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15317	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15318	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15319	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15320	У-2	№23	02.04.40	СССР	СССР-Х232			
15321	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15322	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		6-й ОУТАП		
15323	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15324	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15325	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15326	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15327	У-2	№23	25.11.39	СССР	СССР-Т309			
15328	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15329	У-2	№23	19.11.39	СССР	СССР-Т311			
15330	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15331	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15332	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15333	У-2	№23	10.11.39	СССР	СССР-Т310			
15334	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15335	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15336	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15337	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15338	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15339	У-2	№23	25.11.39	СССР	СССР-Т312			
15366	У-2	№23	05.10.39	СССР	СССР-	фото ЦВМА		
15367	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15368	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15369	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15370	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15371	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15474	У-2	№23	28.10.39	СССР	СССР-	документ		
15489	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		36-й РАБ		
15502	У-2	№23	28.10.39	СССР	СССР-	фото ЦВМА		
15503	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15504	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15505	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15506	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15507	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15508	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15509	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15510	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15511	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		33-й ОтрСв  потерян 20.12.39		
15512	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		9-й ОтрСв  потерян 11.01.40		
15530	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		9-й ОтрСв  потерян 26.02.40		
15531	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15532	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15533	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15534	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15535	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15536	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		9-й ОтрСв  потерян 11.01.40		
15537	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15538	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15539	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15540	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15541	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15542	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15543	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15544	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		33-й ОтрСв  потерян 10.02.40		
15545	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15546	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		33-й ОтрСв  потерян 20.12.39		
15547	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15548	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15549	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15550	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15551	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15552	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15553	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15554	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП		
15612	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		223-й ББАД		
15613	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15614	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15615	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15616	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		35-й СБАП		
15631	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		85-й АПОН уничтожен на земле  11.02.40		
15632	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		85-й АПОН сбит по ошибке 11.02.40		
15645	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		28-й РАБ		
15646	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15647	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15648	У-2	№23	1939	СССР				
15649	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		6-й ОУТАП		
15650	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		763-й НЛБАП потерян 09.42		
15667	У-2	№23	1939	СССР		718-й ИАП		
15694	У-2	№23	23.02.40	СССР	СССР-Т345			
15695	У-2	№23	27.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т346			
15696	У-2	№23	20.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т347			
15697	У-2	№23	20.02.40	СССР	СССР-Т348			
15698	У-2	№23	16.05.40	СССР	СССР-Т349			
15699	У-2	№23	16.05.40	СССР	СССР-Т350			
15700	У-2	№23	19.02.40	СССР	СССР-Т351			
15701	У-2	№23	11.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т352			
15702	У-2	№23	05.02.40	СССР	СССР-Т353			
15703	У-2	№23	20.02.40	СССР	СССР-Т354			
15704	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15705	У-2	№23	20.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т356			
15706	У-2	№23	21.04.40	СССР	СССР-Т357			
15707	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15708	У-2	№23	10.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т359			
15709	У-2	№23	05.02.40	СССР	СССР-Т360			
15710	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15711	У-2	№23	31.01.40	СССР	СССР-Т362			
15712	У-2	№23	10.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т363			
15713	У-2	№23	10.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т364			
15714	У-2	№23	10.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т365			
15715	У-2	№23	20.02.40	СССР	СССР-Т366			
15716	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15717	У-2	№23	08.02.40	СССР	СССР-Т368			
15718	У-2	№23	27.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т369			
15719	У-2	№23	03.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т370			
15720	У-2	№23	05.02.40	СССР	СССР-Т371			
15721	У-2	№23	07.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т372			
15722	У-2	№23	27.02.40	СССР	СССР-Т373			
15723	У-2	№23	27.02.40	СССР	СССР-Т313			
15744	У-2	№23	10.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т358			
15768	У-2	№23	1940	СССР		718-й ОАСП		
15769	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15770	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15771	У-2	№23	07.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т355			
15786	У-2	№23	07.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т367			
15787	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15788	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15789	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15790	У-2	№23	08.02.40	СССР	СССР-Т361			
15810	У-2	№23	21.02.40	СССР	СССР-Т390			
15811	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15812	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15813	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15814	У-2	№23	1940	СССР		446-й ОСАП		
15815	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15816	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15817	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15818	У-2	№23	27.02.40	СССР	СССР-Т400			
15819	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15820	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15821	У-2	№23	20.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т391			
15822	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15823	У-2	№23	1940	СССР	СССР-Л2329			
15824	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15825	У-2	№23	01.02.40	СССР	СССР-Т392			
15826	У-2	№23	01.02.40	СССР	СССР-Т393			
15827	У-2	№23	01.02.40	СССР	СССР-Т394			
15828	У-2	№23	16.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т395			
15829	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15830	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15831	У-2	№23	07.05.40	СССР	СССР-Т396			
15832	У-2	№23	27.07.40	СССР	СССР-Т397			
15833	У-2	№23	16.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т398			
15834	У-2	№23	01.02.34	СССР	СССР-Т374			
15835	У-2	№23	27.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т399			
15836	У-2	№23	21.02.40	СССР	СССР-Т401			
15837	У-2	№23	21.02.40	СССР	СССР-Т402			
15838	У-2	№23	08.02.40	СССР	СССР-Т403			
15839	У-2	№23	22.02.40	СССР	СССР-Т404			
15840	У-2	№23	07.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т405			
15841	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15842	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15843	У-2	№23	1940	СССР		5-я ВА		
15867	У-2	№23	17.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т406			
15868	У-2	№23	17.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т407			
15869	У-2	№23	21.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т408			
15870	У-2	№23	21.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т409			
15871	У-2	№23	19.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т410			
15872	У-2	№23	21.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т411			
15873	У-2	№23	09.05.40	СССР	СССР-Т412			
15874	У-2	№23	28.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т413			
15875	У-2	№23	19.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т414			
15876	У-2	№23	02.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т415			
15877	У-2	№23	02.04.40	СССР	СССР-Т416			
15878	У-2	№23	28.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т417			
15879	У-2	№23	21.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т418			
15880	У-2	№23	22.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т419			
15881	У-2	№23	23.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т420			
15882	У-2	№23	05.04.40	СССР	СССР-Т421			
15883	У-2	№23	21.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т422			
15884	У-2	№23	22.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т423			
15885	У-2	№23	01.04.40	СССР	СССР-Т424			
15886	У-2	№23	07.04.40	СССР	СССР-Т425			
15887	У-2	№23	16.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т426			
15888	У-2	№23	01.04.40	СССР	СССР-Т427			
15889	У-2	№23	28.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т428			
15890	У-2	№23	23.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т429			
15891	У-2	№23	23.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т430			
15892	У-2	№23	23.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т431			
15893	У-2	№23	04.04.40	СССР	СССР-Т432			
15894	У-2	№23	28.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т433			
15895	У-2	№23	01.04.40	СССР	СССР-Т434			
15896	У-2	№23	09.05.40	СССР	СССР-Т435			
15897	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15898	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15899	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15900	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15901	У-2	№23	26.07.39	СССР	СССР-И302			
15920	У-2	№23	1940	СССР		213-я НБАД потерян 27.11.42		
15921	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15922	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15923	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15924	У-2	№23	19.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т436			
15944	У-2	№23	14.03.40	СССР	СССР-	143-я ОАЭС		
15945	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
15946	У-2	№23	13.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т437			
15947	У-2	№23	13.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т438			
15948	У-2	№23	13.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т439			
15949	У-2	№23	13.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т440			
15950	У-2	№23	13.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т441			
15951	У-2	№23	15.05.40	СССР	СССР-Т442			
15952	У-2	№23	13.05.40	СССР	СССР-Т443			
15953	У-2	№23	11.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т444			
15954	У-2	№23	14.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т445	9-й ОАП		
15955	У-2	№23	13.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т446			
15956	У-2	№23	14.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т447			
15957	У-2	№23	21.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т448			
15958	У-2	№23	21.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т449			
15959	У-2	№23	19.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т450			
15960	У-2	№23	11.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т451			
15961	У-2	№23	09.05.40	СССР	СССР-Т452			
15962	У-2	№23	21.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т453			
15963	У-2	№23	13.05.40	СССР	СССР-Т454			
15964	У-2	№23	08.04.40	СССР	СССР-Т455			
15965	У-2	№23	20.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т456			
15966	У-2	№23	17.05.40	СССР	СССР-Т457			
15967	У-2	№23	21.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т458			
15968	У-2	№23	22.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т459			
15969	У-2	№23	11.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т460			
15970	У-2	№23	22.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т461			
15971	У-2	№23	20.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т462			
15972	У-2	№23	22.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т463			
15973	У-2	№23	22.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т464			
15974	У-2	№23	08.04.40	СССР	СССР-Т465			
16051	У-2	№23	1940	СССР		889-я НЛБАП потерян 06.43		
16102	У-2	№23	1940	СССР		455-й ДБАП		
16103	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16104	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16105	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16106	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16107	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16108	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16109	У-2	№23	1940	СССР		229-я ИАД		
16147	У-2	№23	1940	СССР		фото ЦВМА		
16156	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР	СССР-Т156			
16157	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16158	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16159	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16160	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16161	УТ-2	№23	19.01.40	СССР		ЦВМА		
16162	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16163	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16164	УТ-2	№23	25.12.39	СССР	СССР-	ЦВМА		
16181	УТ-2	№23	17.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т375	списан 27.05.40		
16182	УТ-2	№23	25.12.39	СССР	СССР-	ЦВМА		
16190	УТ-2	№23	23.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т376	списан 05.07.40		
16191	УТ-2	№23	20.08.40	СССР	СССР-Т306			
16192	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР	СССР-Т377	списан 27.05.40		
16193	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16194	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16195	УТ-2	№23	21.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т378			
16196	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16197	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16198	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16199	УТ-2	№23	04.04.40	СССР	СССР-Т379	списан 05.07.40		
16200	УТ-2	№23	03.08.40	СССР	СССР-Т307			
16201	УТ-2	№23	02.08.40	СССР	СССР-Т308			
16202	УТ-2	№23	21.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т380	списан 05.07.40		
16203	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16204	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16205	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16206	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16207	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16208	УТ-2	№23	23.03.40	СССР	СССР-Т344	списан 05.07.40		
16241	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР		4-я ВА		
16242	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16243	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16244	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16245	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16246	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16247	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16248	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16249	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР		4-я ВА		
16261	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР		БВАШП потерян 13.12.43		
16285	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР		ЦВМА		
16304	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР		4-я ВА		
16305	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16306	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16307	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР		230-я ШАД		
16308	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16309	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16310	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР		4-я ВА		
16321	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР		34-я РАБ		
16322	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16323	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16324	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16325	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16326	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16327	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16328	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16329	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР		4-я ВА		
16331	У-2	№23	1940	СССР	СССР-И291			
16335	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР		8-я ОАЭС		
16336	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР		4-я ВА		
16337	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16338	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16339	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16340	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16341	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР		4-я ВА		
16353	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16368	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР		8-я ОАЭС		
16369	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР		4-я ВА		
16370	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16371	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16372	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16373	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16374	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16375	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16376	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР		потерян 13.08.41		
16377	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16378	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16379	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16380	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16381	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16382	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16383	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16384	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16385	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16386	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16387	УТ-2	№23	30.06.40	СССР	СССР-	потерян 18.08.41		
16388	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16389	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16390	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16391	УТ-2	№23	13.07.40	СССР	22	ЦВМА		
16392	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16393	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16394	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16395	УТ-2	№23	15.07.40	СССР		ЦВМА		
16396	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16397	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16398	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16399	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16400	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16426	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР		4-я ВА		
16442	УТ-2	№23	26.08.40	СССР		ЦВМА		
16443	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16444	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16445	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16446	УТ-2	№23	12.09.40	СССР		ЦВМА		
16447	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16448	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16449	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16450	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16451	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16452	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР		4-я ВА		
16470	У-2	№23	1940	СССР		143-я ОАЭС		
16501	У-2	№23	1940	СССР		213-я НБАД		
16502	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16503	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16504	У-2АП	№23	13.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1179			
16505	У-2АП	№23	05.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1180			
16506	У-2АП	№23	29.04.40	СССР	СССР-А1192			
16507	У-2АП	№23	13.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1193			
16508	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1194			
16509	У-2АП	№23	10.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1195			
16510	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1196			
16511	У-2АП	№23	29.04.40	СССР	СССР-А1197			
16512	У-2АП	№23	05.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1198			
16513	У-2АП	№23	09.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1199			
16514	У-2АП	№23	07.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1200			
16515	У-2АП	№23	08.06.40	СССР	СССР-А1183			
16516	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1201			
16517	У-2АП	№23	29.04.40	СССР	СССР-А1202			
16518	У-2АП	№23	29.04.40	СССР	СССР-А1203			
16519	У-2АП	№23	29.04.40	СССР	СССР-А1204			
16520	У-2АП	№23	29.04.40	СССР	СССР-А1205			
16521	У-2АП	№23	10.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1206			
16522	У-2АП	№23	20.06.40	СССР	СССР-А1181			
16523	У-2АП	№23	14.04.40	СССР	СССР-А1182			
16524	У-2АП	№23	07.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1207			
16525	У-2АП	№23	29.04.40	СССР	СССР-А1208			
16526	У-2АП	№23	14.04.40	СССР	СССР-А1184			
16527	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1212			
16528	У-2АП	№23	29.04.40	СССР	СССР-А1213			
16529	У-2АП	№23	29.04.40	СССР	СССР-А1214			
16530	У-2АП	№23	20.06.40	СССР	СССР-А1185			
16531	У-2АП	№23	07.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1215			
16532	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1216			
16533	У-2АП	№23	28.04.40	СССР	СССР-А1217			
16534	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1218			
16535	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1219			
16536	У-2АП	№23	06.08.40	СССР	СССР-А1186			
16537	У-2АП	№23	03.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1220			
16538	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1238			
16539	У-2АП	№23	05.06.40	СССР	СССР-А1187			
16540	У-2АП	№23	28.04.40	СССР	СССР-А1222			
16541	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1223			
16542	У-2АП	№23	06.08.40	СССР	СССР-А1188			
16543	У-2АП	№23	09.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1224			
16544	У-2АП	№23	15.06.40	СССР	СССР-А1189			
16545	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1225			
16546	У-2АП	№23	10.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1226			
16547	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1227			
16548	У-2АП	№23	05.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1228			
16549	У-2АП	№23	09.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1229			
16550	У-2АП	№23	03.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1232			
16551	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1233			
16552	У-2АП	№23	07.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1234			
16553	У-2АП	№23	09.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1235			
16554	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1236			
16555	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1237			
16556	У-2АП	№23	05.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1238			
16557	У-2АП	№23	14.04.40	СССР	СССР-А1190			
16558	У-2АП	№23	29.04.40	СССР	СССР-А1239			
16559	У-2АП	№23	05.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1240			
16560	У-2АП	№23	10.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1241			
16561	У-2АП	№23	09.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1242			
16562	У-2АП	№23	10.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1243			
16563	У-2АП	№23	09.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1191			
16564	У-2АП	№23	05.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1244			
16565	У-2АП	№23	14.04.40	СССР	СССР-А1209			
16566	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1245			
16567	У-2АП	№23	08.06.40	СССР	СССР-А1210			
16568	У-2АП	№23	05.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1246			
16569	У-2АП	№23	07.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1247			
16570	У-2АП	№23	10.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1248			
16571	У-2АП	№23	09.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1249			
16572	У-2АП	№23	07.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1250			
16573	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1251			
16574	У-2АП	№23	20.06.40	СССР	СССР-А1211			
16575	У-2АП	№23	10.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1257			
16576	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1258			
16577	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1259			
16578	У-2АП	№23	08.06.40	СССР	СССР-А1231			
16579	У-2АП	№23	19.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1230			
16580	У-2АП	№23	10.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1260			
16581	У-2АП	№23	04.06.40	СССР	СССР-А1252			
16582	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1261			
16583	У-2АП	№23	10.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1268			
16584	У-2АП	№23	15.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1269			
16585	У-2АП	№23	13.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1270			
16586	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1267			
16587	У-2АП	№23	13.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1271			
16588	У-2АП	№23	10.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1272			
16589	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1254			
16590	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1253			
16591	У-2АП	№23	15.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1274			
16592	У-2АП	№23	10.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1275			
16593	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1278			
16594	У-2АП	№23	13.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1276			
16595	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1277			
16596	У-2АП	№23	07.06.40	СССР	СССР-А1256			
16597	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1279			
16598	У-2АП	№23	02.06.40	СССР	СССР-А1254			
16599	У-2АП	№23	15.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1285			
16600	У-2АП	№23	19.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1262			
16601	У-2АП	№23	15.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1286			
16602	У-2АП	№23	16.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1287			
16603	У-2АП	№23	07.06.40	СССР	СССР-А1255			
16604	У-2АП	№23	10.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1293			
16605	У-2АП	№23	15.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1299			
16606	У-2АП	№23	15.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1300			
16607	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1263			
16608	У-2АП	№23	07.06.40	СССР	СССР-А1264	СССР-К500		
16609	У-2АП	№23	05.06.40	СССР	СССР-А1265			
16610	У-2АП	№23	13.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1301			
16611	У-2АП	№23	13.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1288			
16612	У-2АП	№23	15.06.40	СССР	СССР-А1266			
16613	У-2АП	№23	1940	СССР	СССР-А1283			
16614	У-2АП	№23	19.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1281			
16615	У-2АП	№23	15.06.40	СССР	СССР-А1280			
16616	У-2АП	№23	05.06.40	СССР	СССР-А1290			
16617	У-2АП	№23	07.06.40	СССР	СССР-А1291			
16618	У-2АП	№23	05.06.40	СССР	СССР-А1289			
16619	У-2АП	№23	17.06.40	СССР	СССР-А1282			
16620	У-2АП	№23	04.06.40	СССР	СССР-А1292			
16621	У-2АП	№23	04.06.40	СССР	СССР-А1284			
16622	У-2АП	№23	05.06.40	СССР	СССР-А1297			
16623	У-2АП	№23	15.06.40	СССР	СССР-А1296			
16624	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1295			
16625	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1294			
16626	У-2АП	№23	08.06.40	СССР	СССР-А1302			
16627	У-2АП	№23	11.05.40	СССР	СССР-А1303			
16628	У-2АП	№23	17.06.40	СССР	СССР-А1298			
16678	У-2	№23	1940	СССР	СССР-И321			
16679	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16680	У-2	№23	29.04.41	СССР	СССР-И320			
16681	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16682	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16683	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16684	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16685	У-2	№23	06.03.41	СССР	СССР-И325			
16686	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16687	У-2	№23	18.09.40	СССР	СССР-И309			
16688	У-2	№23	10.04.41	СССР	СССР-И316			
16702	У-2	№23	09.09.40	СССР	СССР-Х278			
16703	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16704	У-2	№23	29.07.40	СССР	СССР-И311			
16715	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16716	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16717	У-2	№23	18.09.40	СССР	СССР-И310			
16718	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16719	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16720	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16721	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16722	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16723	У-2	№23	09.09.40	СССР	СССР-Х280			
16724	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16725	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16726	У-2	№23	21.08.40	СССР	СССР-Ф148			
16727	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16728	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16729	У-2	№23	21.04.41	СССР	СССР-И313			
16730	У-2	№23	09.09.40	СССР	СССР-И312			
16731	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16732	У-2	№23	09.09.40	СССР	СССР-Х279			
16733	У-2	№23	07.04.41	СССР	СССР-И323			
16734	У-2	№23	1940	СССР	СССР-И508			
16735	У-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16736	У-2	№23	1940	СССР	СССР-И348			
16760	С-2	№23	28.08.40	СССР	СССР-К310			
16761	С-2	№23	28.08.40	СССР	СССР-К311			
16762	С-2	№23	27.08.40	СССР	СССР-К312			
16763	С-2	№23	24.08.40	СССР	СССР-К313			
16764	С-2	№23	28.08.40	СССР	СССР-К314			
16765	С-2	№23	29.08.40	СССР	СССР-К315			
16766	С-2	№23	29.08.40	СССР	СССР-К316			
16767	С-2	№23	28.08.40	СССР	СССР-К317			
16768	С-2	№23	27.08.40	СССР	СССР-К318			
16769	С-2	№23	26.08.40	СССР	СССР-К319			
16770	С-2	№23	28.08.40	СССР	СССР-К320			
16771	С-2	№23	24.08.40	СССР	СССР-К321			
16772	С-2	№23	28.08.40	СССР	СССР-К322			
16773	С-2	№23	27.08.40	СССР	СССР-К323			
16774	С-2	№23	27.08.40	СССР	СССР-К324			
16775	С-2	№23	26.08.40	СССР	СССР-К325			
16776	С-2	№23	23.08.40	СССР	СССР-К326			
16777	С-2	№23	04.09.40	СССР	СССР-К327			
16778	С-2	№23	29.08.40	СССР	СССР-К284			
16779	С-2	№23	29.08.40	СССР	СССР-К285			
16780	С-2	№23	04.09.40	СССР	СССР-К328			
16781	С-2	№23	29.08.40	СССР	СССР-К329			
16782	С-2	№23	13.11.40	СССР	СССР-К330			
16783	С-2	№23	29.08.40	СССР	СССР-К331			
16784	С-2	№23	24.08.40	СССР	СССР-К332			
16785	С-2	№23	29.08.40	СССР	СССР-К333			
16786	С-2	№23	07.09.40	СССР	СССР-К334			
16787	С-2	№23	22.10.40	СССР	СССР-К335			
16788	С-2	№23	24.09.40	СССР	СССР-К288			
16789	С-2	№23	17.09.40	СССР	СССР-К290			
16790	С-2	№23	13.09.40	СССР	СССР-К286			
16791	С-2	№23	23.08.40	СССР	СССР-К338			
16792	С-2	№23	27.08.40	СССР	СССР-К339			
16793	С-2	№23	24.08.40	СССР	СССР-К340			
16794	С-2	№23	13.11.40	СССР	СССР-К336			
16795	С-2	№23	18.09.40	СССР	СССР-К287	СССР-И240		
16796	С-2	№23	07.09.40	СССР	СССР-К337			
16797	С-2	№23	14.10.40	СССР	СССР-К289			
16798	С-2	№23	22.10.40	СССР	СССР-К348			
16799	С-2	№23	07.09.40	СССР	СССР-К349			
16800	С-2	№23	20.09.40	СССР	СССР-К295			
16801	С-2	№23	11.09.40	СССР	СССР-К296			
16802	С-2	№23	24.10.40	СССР	СССР-К347			
16803	С-2	№23	11.09.40	СССР	СССР-К291			
16804	С-2	№23	10.09.40	СССР	СССР-К298			
16805	С-2	№23	07.09.40	СССР	СССР-К350			
16806	С-2	№23	09.09.40	СССР	СССР-К292			
16807	С-2	№23	23.09.40	СССР	СССР-К293			
16808	С-2	№23	17.09.40	СССР	СССР-К294			
16809	С-2	№23	18.09.40	СССР	СССР-К302			
16810	С-2	№23	14.09.40	СССР	СССР-К305			
16811	С-2	№23	24.09.40	СССР	СССР-К304			
16812	С-2	№23	13.09.40	СССР	СССР-К297			
16813	С-2	№23	13.09.40	СССР	СССР-К299			
16814	С-2	№23	18.09.40	СССР	СССР-К308			
16815	С-2	№23	22.10.40	СССР	СССР-К373			
16816	С-2	№23	17.09.40	СССР	СССР-К300			
16817	С-2	№23	24.09.40	СССР	СССР-К303			
16818	С-2	№23	14.09.40	СССР	СССР-К301			
16819	С-2	№23	11.09.40	СССР	СССР-К374			
16820	С-2	№23	22.10.40	СССР	СССР-К352			
16821	С-2	№23	13.09.40	СССР	СССР-К307			
16822	С-2	№23	11.09.40	СССР	СССР-К353			
16823	С-2	№23	22.10.40	СССР	СССР-К375			
16824	С-2	№23	10.09.40	СССР	СССР-К306			
16825	С-2	№23	15.10.40	СССР	СССР-К376			
16826	С-2	№23	15.10.40	СССР	СССР-К377			
16827	С-2	№23	17.09.40	СССР	СССР-К309			
16828	С-2	№23	07.09.40	СССР	СССР-К378			
16829	С-2	№23	15.10.40	СССР	СССР-К351			
16830	С-2	№23	13.11.40	СССР	СССР-К379			
16831	С-2	№23	15.10.40	СССР	СССР-К380			
16832	С-2	№23	22.10.40	СССР	СССР-К381			
16833	С-2	№23	11.09.40	СССР	СССР-К382			
16834	С-2	№23	02.10.40	СССР	СССР-К383			
16848	С-2	№23	12.09.40	СССР	СССР-К384	фото ЦВМА		
16849	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16850	С-2	№23	23.09.40	СССР	СССР-К345			
16851	С-2	№23	24.10.40	СССР	СССР-			
16852	С-2	№23	22.10.40	СССР	СССР-К397			
16853	С-2	№23	13.09.40	СССР	СССР-К343			
16883	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР		381-я ОАЭС		
16884	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР		4-я ВА		
16916	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16917	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16918	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16919	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16920	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16921	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16922	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16923	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР		4-я ВА		
16941	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР		8-я ОАЭС		
16962	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР		5-я ВА		
16963	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16964	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16965	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16966	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16967	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16968	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16969	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16970	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16971	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР				
16972	УТ-2	№23	1940	СССР		4-я ВА		
17101	С-2	№23	14.09.40	СССР	СССР-К341			
17102	С-2	№23	14.09.40	СССР	СССР-К344			
17103	С-2	№23	14.09.40	СССР	СССР-К346			
17104	С-2	№23	17.09.40	СССР	СССР-К342			
17105	С-2	№23	22.10.40	СССР	СССР-К385			
17106	С-2	№23	10.10.40	СССР	СССР-Ж46			
17107	С-2	№23	10.10.40	СССР	СССР-Ж47			
17108	С-2	№23	23.10.40	СССР	СССР-К386			
17109	С-2	№23	24.10.40	СССР	СССР-К387			
17110	С-2	№23	10.10.40	СССР	СССР-Ж48			
17111	С-2	№23	23.10.40	СССР	СССР-К388			
17112	С-2	№23	16.10.40	СССР	СССР-К389			
17113	С-2	№23	04.11.40	СССР	СССР-К390			
17114	С-2	№23	24.10.40	СССР	СССР-К391			
17115	С-2	№23	15.10.40	СССР	СССР-К392			
17116	С-2	№23	10.10.40	СССР	СССР-Ж49			
17117	С-2	№23	24.10.40	СССР	СССР-К393			
17118	С-2	№23	16.10.40	СССР	СССР-К394			
17119	С-2	№23	16.10.40	СССР	СССР-К395			
17120	С-2	№23	02.10.40	СССР	СССР-К396			
17121	С-2	№23	04.11.40	СССР	СССР-К398			
17122	С-2	№23	23.10.40	СССР	СССР-К399			
17123	С-2	№23	16.10.40	СССР	СССР-К400			
17124	С-2	№23	16.10.40	СССР	СССР-К401			
17125	С-2	№23	24.10.40	СССР	СССР-К402			
17126	С-2	№23	01.10.40	СССР	СССР-К403			
17127	С-2	№23	04.11.40	СССР	СССР-К404			
17128	С-2	№23	09.10.40	СССР	СССР-К405			
17129	С-2	№23	20.09.40	СССР	СССР-К406			
17130	С-2	№23	04.11.40	СССР	СССР-К407			
17131	С-2	№23	04.11.40	СССР	СССР-К408			
17132	С-2	№23	24.10.40	СССР	СССР-К409			
17133	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17134	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17135	С-2	№23	01.10.40	СССР	СССР-К135			
17136	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17137	С-2	№23	23.10.40	СССР	СССР-К414			
17138	С-2	№23	09.10.40	СССР	СССР-К415			
17139	С-2	№23	05.11.40	СССР	СССР-К416			
17140	С-2	№23	09.10.40	СССР	СССР-К417			
17141	С-2	№23	23.10.40	СССР	СССР-К418			
17142	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17143	С-2	№23	16.10.40	СССР	СССР-К420			
17144	С-2	№23	23.10.40	СССР	СССР-К411			
17145	С-2	№23	05.11.40	СССР	СССР-К413			
17146	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17147	С-2	№23	10.10.40	СССР	СССР-К410			
17148	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17149	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17150	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17151	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17152	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17153	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17154	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17155	С-2	№23	1940	СССР	СССР-К155			
17156	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17157	С-2	№23	15.10.40	СССР	СССР-К419			
17158	С-2	№23	15.10.40	СССР	СССР-К421			
17159	С-2	№23	15.10.40	СССР	СССР-К422			
17160	С-2	№23	14.10.40	СССР	СССР-К438			
17161	С-2	№23	14.10.40	СССР	СССР-К439			
17162	С-2	№23	28.10.40	СССР	СССР-К440			
17163	С-2	№23	18.10.40	СССР	СССР-К441			
17164	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17165	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17166	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17167	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17168	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17169	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17170	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17171	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17172	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17173	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17174	С-2	№23	23.10.40	СССР	СССР-К442			
17175	С-2	№23	23.10.40	СССР	СССР-К443			
17176	С-2	№23	23.10.40	СССР	СССР-К444			
17177	С-2	№23	23.10.40	СССР	СССР-К445			
17178	С-2	№23	26.10.40	СССР	СССР-К446			
17179	С-2	№23	26.10.40	СССР	СССР-К447			
17180	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17181	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17182	С-2	№23	28.10.40	СССР	СССР-К449			
17183	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17184	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17185	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17186	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17187	С-2	№23	12.11.40	СССР	СССР-К448			
17188	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17189	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17190	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17191	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17192	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17193	С-2	№23	12.11.40	СССР	СССР-К451			
17194	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17195	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17196	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17197	С-2	№23	12.11.40	СССР	СССР-К450			
17198	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17199	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17200	С-2	№23	06.12.40	СССР	СССР-К456			
17201	С-2	№23	23.11.40	СССР	СССР-К478			
17202	С-2	№23	12.11.40	СССР	СССР-К452			
17203	С-2	№23	19.12.40	СССР	СССР-К453			
17204	С-2	№23	12.11.40	СССР	СССР-К454			
17205	С-2	№23	25.11.40	СССР	СССР-К455			
17206	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17207	С-2	№23	12.11.40	СССР	СССР-К457			
17208	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17209	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17210	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17211	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17212	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17213	С-2	№23	12.11.40	СССР	СССР-К458			
17214	С-2	№23	12.11.40	СССР	СССР-К459			
17215	С-2	№23	1940	СССР	СССР-К496			
17216	С-2	№23	12.11.40	СССР	СССР-К479			
17217	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17218	С-2	№23	25.11.40	СССР	СССР-К460			
17219	С-2	№23	24.12.40	СССР	СССР-К461			
17220	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17221	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17222	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17223	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17224	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17225	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17226	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17227	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17228	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17229	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17230	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17231	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17232	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17233	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17234	С-2	№23	12.11.40	СССР	СССР-К464			
17235	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17236	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17237	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17238	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17239	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17240	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17241	С-2	№23	19.12.40	СССР	СССР-К462			
17242	С-2	№23	26.12.40	СССР	СССР-К465			
17243	С-2	№23	25.11.40	СССР	СССР-К463			
17244	С-2	№23	26.12.40	СССР	СССР-К466			
17245	С-2	№23	13.11.40	СССР	СССР-К467			
17246	С-2	№23	19.12.40	СССР	СССР-К468			
17247	С-2	№23	25.11.40	СССР	СССР-К481			
17248	С-2	№23	19.12.40	СССР	СССР-К470			
17249	С-2	№23	25.11.40	СССР	СССР-К482			
17250	С-2	№23	24.12.40	СССР	СССР-К472			
17251	С-2	№23	19.12.40	СССР	СССР-К473			
17252	С-2	№23	06.12.40	СССР	СССР-К471			
17253	С-2	№23	25.11.40	СССР	СССР-К480			
17254	С-2	№23	19.12.40	СССР	СССР-К476			
17255	С-2	№23	21.12.40	СССР	СССР-К485			
17256	С-2	№23	28.11.40	СССР	СССР-К492			
17257	С-2	№23	24.12.40	СССР	СССР-К483			
17258	С-2	№23	19.12.40	СССР	СССР-К469			
17259	С-2	№23	21.12.40	СССР	СССР-К484			
17260	С-2	№23	06.12.40	СССР	СССР-К477			
17261	С-2	№23	19.12.40	СССР	СССР-			
17262	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17263	С-2	№23	19.12.40	СССР	СССР-К463			
17264	С-2	№23	21.12.40	СССР	СССР-К474			
17265	С-2	№23	13.11.40	СССР	СССР-К488			
17266	С-2	№23	21.12.40	СССР	СССР-К489			
17267	С-2	№23	28.11.40	СССР	СССР-К490			
17268	С-2	№23	13.11.40	СССР	СССР-К475			
17269	С-2	№23	06.12.40	СССР	СССР-К493			
17270	С-2	№23	21.12.40	СССР	СССР-К494			
17271	С-2	№23	21.12.40	СССР	СССР-К495			
17272	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17273	С-2	№23	20.12.40	СССР	СССР-К486			
17274	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17275	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17276	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17277	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17278	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17279	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17280	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17281	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17282	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17283	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17284	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17285	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17286	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17287	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17288	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17289	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17290	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17291	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17292	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17293	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17294	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17295	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17296	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17297	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17298	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17299	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17300	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17301	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17302	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17303	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17304	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17305	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17306	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17307	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17308	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17309	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17310	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17311	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17312	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17313	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17314	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17315	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17316	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17317	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17318	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17319	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17320	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17321	С-2	№23	1940	СССР				
17322	С-2	№23	10.02.41	СССР	СССР-И333	СССР-К497		
17323	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17324	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17325	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17326	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17327	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17328	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17329	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17330	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17331	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17332	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17333	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17334	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17335	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17336	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17337	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17338	С-2	№23	1941	СССР	СССР-К498			
17339	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17340	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17341	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17342	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17343	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17344	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17345	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17346	С-2	№23	14.02.41	СССР	СССР-И332			
17347	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17348	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17349	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17350	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17351	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17352	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17353	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17354	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17355	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17356	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17357	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17358	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17359	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17360	С-2	№23	20.05.41	СССР	СССР-Ф154			
17361	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17362	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17363	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17364	С-2	№23	26.05.41	СССР	СССР-Ф155			
17365	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17366	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17367	С-2	№23	27.06.41	СССР	СССР-			
17368	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17369	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17370	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17371	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17372	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17373	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17374	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17375	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17376	С-2	№23	1941	СССР				
17377	С-2	№23	20.05.41	СССР	СССР-Ф156	последний

----------


## lindr

Реестр доработан, но есть лакуны (ГАСТ, Глисеры, Телье и опытные М-17 М-18 М-19 и др)

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------

